# Sticky  The Share Your Artwork Thread



## de l'eau salée

Post any artwork you'd like to share here if you don't feel like making a new thread. 
No limit. Post away ​


----------



## de l'eau salée

Rawr


----------



## snail

Very nice!


----------



## de l'eau salée

snail said:


> Very nice!


LOL did you make that?

Oh and thanks


----------



## snail

Yeah, I made the wire sculpture and animated it. It wasn't meant to be taken seriously. I just thought it would be a good contrast from all of the INFP-ish pictures of beautiful, pure things.


----------



## de l'eau salée

snail said:


> Yeah, I made the wire sculpture and animated it. It wasn't meant to be taken seriously. I just thought it would be a good contrast from all of the INFP-ish pictures of beautiful, pure things.


Haha that's hilarious  

Pretty impressive


----------



## Shai Gar




----------



## snail

Shai Gar, you're always so negative! lol :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar

hehehehe


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Great work thy fellow Personality Cafesians, btw that's not a guitar is it Snail? :crazy:

pHOTOGRAPHY:


----------



## addle1618

I need to get a camera >.> Great photos Selv


----------



## DongTanks

That's me when I was 6. I was visiting a farm, and this farmer showed me a baby chick.

Not Leonardo quality - spent only an hour on it, and I ran out of patience.


----------



## DayLightSun

DongTanks said:


> That's me when I was 6. I was visiting a farm, and this farmer showed me a baby chick.
> 
> Not Leonardo quality - spent only an hour on it, and I ran out of patience.


Thats really good if you only spent an hour with it.


----------



## ruyr

Great image, really nice composition and feel, you nailed the exposure in difficult conditions too :happy:


----------



## addle1618

Dong tanks I like the angle alot :happy:


----------



## Duke

***


I just have to show the world that a cute toucan paid me a visit a couple of weeks ago. He was peering into my window like he wanted to jump in





I tried my hand at drawing using a mouse one day. Masterpiece of a cat, isn't it? LOL.


----------



## εmptε

*I only have old stuff....*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Some expiremental photos I took

*Partial Rainbow In An Artificial Room*









*Extraterrestrial Greeting*









*Metaphysical Soft Lights*









*Flying Lamp*









*Transmorphing Colour*









*The Rainbow Floats South*









*Liquefied Paranoia*









*Liquid Robot*









*Ghlish*









*Shattered Light Beem*


----------



## εmptε




----------



## addle1618

I am starting to think this thread is lame altogether, because this section of the forum is for art. It is kinda lame to see all the art in one thread.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Zulban said:


> I like the last one dead.
> 
> That's right this counts:


Wow, that's great! Legos are amazing. Did you figure that out on your own or were there instructions?



shanoxilt said:


> This is just a doodle of some robots.  I am not a serious artist; so sue me.


Hehe, I like the way you did the tail things.


----------



## shanoxilt

Silhouetree said:


> Hehe, I like the way you did the tail things.


Here is the updated and edited version.


----------



## Zulban

Silhouetree said:


> Wow, that's great! Legos are amazing. Did you figure that out on your own or were there instructions?


It should be colorful enough to indicate that I did so without instructions 

I would not buy such an ugly Lego set ;o


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Here's a small story I wrote with intentional strange grammar and wording

The doctor (doctor??? hm...) lived in a house near the hospital of a/L' where he gained objects and ideas for a factory of tons of robots. Not if neither the robot of the factory (the hotel of vein) is useful where neither that the person of a/L was so a traitor of continuation for 20 years. And alone the idea of a/L' did more so than the friend is done with them (together alot with this, many people saw that the life [the life] values, the years and the different factory and is said to a true work). The house near the hospital of a/L' was removed to the place of a/L' did thus to be true to that the doctor from a/L was infact falsehood. The truth before the robot that the noble one (one) that those were HAPPY that they found out before the opportunity that the ruins of reason of a/L' were that the robots would create universal devastation.

Is your mind fucked yet?? :crazy::tongue:


----------



## BehindSmile

I am impressed with anyone who has a creative bone in their body. You are all so talented! I haven't figured out my talent, but it certainly isn't art. I enjoyed looking at all the works of art posted here. roud:


----------



## Spooky

I've written a few short stories from time to time, but I probably won't post them here. Too personal. Sorry guys.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Oh hai! I has more pictures 









"Privacy"









Temptation









Heartbroken









Just Like Heaven









m.symmetry









Aqueous Transmission









The Bad Omen









Curiosity









meu.prisãolho


----------



## BehindSmile

Silhouetree said:


> Oh hai! I has more pictures


Beautiful photography! I love the apple one...great work! :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée

BehindSmile said:


> Beautiful photography! I love the apple one...great work! :happy:


Aww, thanks . My hand / wrist were stained for a day or so after that picture, lol..:tongue:


----------



## BehindSmile

Silhouetree said:


> Aww, thanks . My hand / wrist were stained for a day or so after that picture, lol..:tongue:


aww, haha I can imagine!


----------



## de l'eau salée

BehindSmile said:


> aww, haha I can imagine!


Yeah...:blushed: I still have that apple in my room...ah god, sometimes I hate my Pness...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Those photos are great, and by the way, I still have a corn cob on my floor that I've been too P to throw away for months, it's rotting there, my room likes like it's been in an earthquake anyway :crazy:

I've got some album covers I've created on the computer:

This is for the songs in my last blog









The back of it:









Another one

Album name - Unidentified Exploding Colours









With songs from it listed:


----------



## Deadhorace

this is my first attempt at drawing on a shirt


----------



## banja

Deadhorace said:


> Here are some things that I’ve done


Pretty cool, Deadhorace! Are they from your imagination or are they real people?


----------



## Deadhorace

the 1st is Shade the changing man(a comic character)
The 2nd is my attempted at drawing Tom Waits 
The 3rd was a character oh mine for a table top rpg,his face if pretty much Cillian Murphy
well the 4th one is something I did in kinder garden and I have no idea what I was thinking when I did it
The 5th one is the only one that I just made up


----------



## banja

Deadhorace said:


> the 1st is Shade the changing man(a comic character)
> The 2nd is my attempted at drawing Tow Waits
> The 3rd was a character oh mine for a table top rpg,his face if pretty much Cillian Murphy
> well the 4th one is something I did in kinder garden and I have no idea what I was thinking when I did it
> The 5th one is the only one that I just made up


I like the last one the best. I draw people too, just from real-life, and more photorealistically.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/2723/1002560f.jpg

This is corn.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I got some images from google images, and drew my own ones too in MS Paint, then I edited it in photobucket

I call it Psycho Syrup


----------



## Alanna

I decided to try photography a few days ago.


----------



## de l'eau salée

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/2723/1002560f.jpg
> 
> This is corn.


Wow that's amazing! All the detail is craazy.



Surreal Breakfast said:


> I got some images from google images, and drew my own ones too in MS Paint, then I edited it in photobucket
> 
> I call it Psycho Syrup
> 
> 
> That is soooo trippy. My eyes kinda hurt after looking at it, lol.





Alanna said:


> I decided to try photography a few days ago.


Wow, that's you first try? Those are_ incredible_, especially the first two. 


_________________________________________


Here's some more of my stuffs:


----------



## Alanna

Silhouetree said:


> Wow, that's you first try? Those are_ incredible_, especially the first two.


Thank you! 

It's my first try at photography, but I draw and paint a lot so I have experience with a "visual medium" I guess. 

I see that you are very talented yourself!


----------



## de l'eau salée

Alanna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's my first try at photography, but I draw and paint a lot so I have experience with a "visual medium" I guess.
> 
> I see that you are very talented yourself!


Wow, you must be a natural . I really love the first two so much . Do you have any of your paintings or drawings you've done? I'd like to see 'em if possible :3.

Oh, and thanks :blushed:. I don't really think so, though. I have a longggg way to go.


----------



## Alanna

Silhouetree said:


> Wow, you must be a natural . I really love the first two so much . Do you have any of your paintings or drawings you've done? I'd like to see 'em if possible :3.
> 
> Oh, and thanks :blushed:. I don't really think so, though. I have a longggg way to go.


Well, I painted my avatar picture actually.

Here is a less blurry but more flashy picture of it:










Other random drawings:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Alanna said:


> Well, I painted my avatar picture actually.
> 
> Here is a less blurry but more flashy picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other random drawings:


Ooh those are all really nice  I really like the colors you did on the painting and the apple. They mix together nicely .


----------



## Alanna

Silhouetree said:


> Ooh those are all really nice  I really like the colors you did on the painting and the apple. They mix together nicely .


Thanks 

Have you guessed my favourite colour yet?


----------



## Azura Nova

Oh my such lovely art everyone! 

I was going to post some of my portraits since I basically only take photos of people... but then I thought I should give a try to my other photos that I never really posted online. These are from a year ago, I pretty much haven't taken photos that aren't portraits since.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Silhouetree said:


> That is soooo trippy. My eyes kinda hurt after looking at it, lol.


Thanks dude, I just decided to create an image for a new desktop background and that was the result.
Everyones photography looks cool btw.

Here's some other weird stuff of mine roud::

*Hallucibuddha*










*Eye Drop*










*Mona Lucid*










And.... a photo


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Some more....










*Time Travel Braincell Melt*


----------



## de l'eau salée

Alanna said:


> Thanks
> 
> Have you guessed my favourite colour yet?


Hehe, nice choice roud:.



xToXiCx said:


> Oh my such lovely art everyone!
> 
> I was going to post some of my portraits since I basically only take photos of people... but then I thought I should give a try to my other photos that I never really posted online. These are from a year ago, I pretty much haven't taken photos that aren't portraits since.


Wow those are great! How'd you get such cool colors in the sky? They look great . I really like the clock one too . 



Surreal Breakfast said:


> Thanks dude, I just decided to create an image for a new desktop background and that was the result.
> Everyones photography looks cool btw.
> 
> Here's some other weird stuff of mine roud::
> 
> *Hallucibuddha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eye Drop*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mona Lucid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.... a photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time Travel Braincell Melt*


Haha those are great  That must be hard to do in Paint, it feels so limited .


----------



## de l'eau salée

Here's a few more I did:




























and then for the flower one I made a little GIF thing. It came out all grainy and slowww for some reason, but I still thought it was pretty fun to look at roud:.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Silhouetree said:


> Haha those are great  That must be hard to do in Paint, it feels so limited .


Thanks, I start off by pasting images in to Paint and drawing stuff in Paint, then I edit it in photobucket to add blurriness, distortion, and add other effects



Silhouetree said:


> and then for the flower one I made a little GIF thing. It came out all grainy and slowww for some reason, but I still thought it was pretty fun to look at roud:.


That flower looks way awesome


----------



## Jrquinlisk

Silhouetree said:


>


So...pretty...



Alanna said:


> Have you guessed my favourite colour yet?


Something red, maybe, with a little blue in it? Sort of a mauve, but I didn't want to say "mauve"... :tongue:


----------



## Alanna

Jrquinlisk said:


> Something red, maybe, with a little blue in it?  Sort of a mauve, but I didn't want to say "mauve"... :tongue:



Wow, how'd you guess?


----------



## Nightriser

Sil, that flower is way too cool! 

Are doodles allowed?









A former crush. Ignore the random spots across the chin and mouth. I forgot that sketch was on that page, and I used ink that bleeds on the other side. 









His name in Arabic. He liked it. 









Joseph. Originally, it was sketched by my Arabic prof, and it was for my grandpa. 









Stephanie. High school friend. 









Recognize this, shano? :wink:









You are always in my thoughts. 









And again. 









The Truth.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Nightriser said:


> Sil, that flower is way too cool!


Thanks a lot, Night! I really like the one you did with the star of david. Did you find it hard to write the language? It seems like a bunch of little lines stemming off of something could just be for preference, but might actually determine a word or letter.


Oh, and I have some more pictures :blushed:...









So that particular wave actually didn't quite reach the heart, but it was so frustrating taking this picture! I had to redraw so many hearts to finally get a decent picture.









The original looked absolutely nothing like this, and this shouldn't even be considered photography, but I liked how it came out anyway :tongue:.









I had a fun trip to the beach . My camera's a bit sandy now, though.









I asked my little sister if she'd help me out with a picture (first time I've ever asked someone to help), and she was so happy with how it looked. She wanted me to post it "where everybody in the whole world could see it. :crazy


----------



## Nightriser

Silhouetree said:


> Thanks a lot, Night! I really like the one you did with the star of david. Did you find it hard to write the language? It seems like a bunch of little lines stemming off of something could just be for preference, but might actually determine a word or letter.


Thanks. It is not at all hard to write. It just says "Hey, (shano's name)". There are rules in Arabic for which letters connect in which direction. Some do not connect from the right and some do not connect to the right. 



> Oh, and I have some more pictures :blushed:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original looked absolutely nothing like this, and this shouldn't even be considered photography, but I liked how it came out anyway :tongue:.


I like this one.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Nightriser said:


> Thanks. It is not at all hard to write. It just says "Hey, (shano's name)". There are rules in Arabic for which letters connect in which direction. Some do not connect from the right and some do not connect to the right.


Aah okay, cool. I tried writing some Chinese characters a few days ago, and it was surprisingly hard. Maybe it's just the foreignness of it, though. 


> I like this one.


Thanks! Photoshop did well, haha.


----------



## Nightriser

Silhouetree said:


> Aah okay, cool. I tried writing some Chinese characters a few days ago, and it was surprisingly hard. Maybe it's just the foreignness of it, though.


Yes, I remember learning a bit of kanji when I took Japanese. Perhaps you started off with complex characters, which naturally would make it difficult. 

However, Chinese is cited as one of the more difficult languages for Westerners to learn, due in part to the writing system. 

Since I'm derailing the thread, feel free to PM me about it. I'd love to discuss languages.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Well I bought some new watercolors today and decided I'd make a 'self-portrait.'










Looks like me, huh? roud:


----------



## Jrquinlisk

Silhouetree said:


> Well I bought some new watercolors today and decided I'd make a 'self-portrait.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like me, huh? roud:


He's definitely got your eyes! :tongue:

Seriously, that's pretty impressive. How long did it take?


----------



## de l'eau salée

Light Art is my new favorite thing. It is soooo much fun. I also enjoy the long exposure in general. It's even funner with a friend to help out.


----------



## thehigher

winnnnnn 



(that goes to silouettetree)


----------



## εmptε

*Both my pieces have wallpaper versions if anyone wants a link just ask...*


----------



## Viktoria2

*Silhouetree, i love you. I mean....your artwork. =)
Nice work though, seriously. Your really creative. I wish i could do that. 
*


----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Harley

​


----------



## whisperycat

Vroom for more









Outbound band










Keybordering


----------



## Eylrid

*The Forbidden Fruit of Knowledge*










8.5" x 11" drawn in pencil and colored digitally


----------



## sartreality

Such great creativity and art on this thread! 

Silhouttree & Evolyptic -- I love your light art

Eylrid -- Your style is unique. I love the colours...very cool stuff!

Shakalaka -- Beautiful photos 

Here's a few of my paintings:


----------



## Kokos

I'm not used to draw warhammer 40k stuff, but shit happens.

This one is dedicated to you mikbert !!!!


----------



## imru2

I don't have a scanner (cellphone cameras suck!) and I was dumb when I drew this onto lined notebook paper. I need less lined paper... >_< So uhh, this isn't the best it could be, but I love it all the same. Colored with GIMP. 

*Proudly Presenting Panda Priss:*


----------



## Kokos

That's really cool imru, the boobs are maybe a bit too low 


Isn't she lovely ? :blushed:











argg


----------



## Viktoria2

*Awwwww, i love that picture, kokos. roud: Nice job! *


----------



## de l'eau salée

My friend showed me how to make fur-like textures and now I'm in love with Photoshop. This is an animal representation of myself...
(I realize the lighting of the background isn't right, I'm gonna change it eventually)


----------



## Kokos

A test of portrait of kakiking. oh well ...


----------



## Soma

This was my first acrylic painting, I really loved how it turned out and on top of that the process was really uplifting for my soul.










Ive recently gotten into photography, I found my dads old film cameras from the 70's and have been playing around with them.










I love this photo. Every time I hear a persons interpretation, especially one that includes why he looks so peaceful it just makes my insides burst with laughter. Only he and I know why hes so happy roud:


----------



## Galaris

LOL, I've just made this for PC:crazy:


----------



## 3359

Kokos said:


> Isn't she lovely ? :blushed:


Gorgeous. 



Soma said:


>


You've got me curious about this picture. What was your inspiration behind it? I'm loving the vibrant colors. It's very expressive.


Here's a three part series I did for a photography class:


----------



## Sunless




----------



## Galaris

I don't know if I would really call it art, but it expresses, for me.
























(if you don't understand Spanish, I'll translate:
-Te echo de menos: I miss you
-Te amo: I love you
-Te necesito: I need you
-No quiero dormir por si no sueño contigo: (mmm...) if I won't dream about you I don't want to sleep
-No quiero estar si tú no estás: I don't wanna be if you're not with me
-No quiero respirar si no es tu aliento: I don't wanna breathe if it's not your breath
-Te debo tanto que no sé cómo agradecértelo: I owe (I hope that emotionally saying that's the word) you so much that I don't know how to thank you.
:blushed:

























(I know I will never finish it, my hard disk is from the portable pc which is broken now, and I have to find another portable pc to put in the hard disk T_T)









Some Sims 2 design:crazy:

















(now my school diary... Yes, I GET BORED in the classroom:frustrating








































Photoshop boredom, but I like the result:blushed:


----------



## HollyGolightly

I love to draw but as you can see I've picked up some bad habits  Trying to improve my technique though


----------



## Soma

HollyGolightly said:


> I love to draw but as you can see I've picked up some bad habits  Trying to improve my technique though


I love these! and as for the bad habits I say just go with it, it will make your style uniquely you :laughing:


----------



## Galaris

I drew it about a year ago and was my desktop for a long time:crazy:


----------



## Animated

HollyGolightly said:


> I love to draw but as you can see I've picked up some bad habits  Trying to improve my technique though



Much better...your not far off from my level now if you keep working. The first is better than the second...can you see why? Your proportions are more accurate to a persons face, along with facial features like more defined head shape and jawline, and the shading is executed smoother. Your paying more attention to details; as with the eyes now having tear ducts, upper and lower lids, etc. Now refine further, peal the onion back another layer.

The eye brows are not a solid shape, its a bunch of hairs that come together to look like it. So draw it as a bunch of tiny hairs...or lines shaded at different levels based on the amount clumped together. There are no hardlines on a real persons face, check your own in the mirror...in darkness, ambient light, rim light, see how the shadows fall across the features. The more you understand how your face is built the more you can draw faces in the same manner. The nose lines should be blended into the skin, and shaded to look round on the nostrils/tip with lights/darks blended together. Certain art tools will help you smudge/smear the lead but your finger can also do the trick sometimes. The hair should be done with large strokes, and fast. Block out the shape, for the big masses and then shade the many tones of gray in the hair...Having picture comparisons of the real thing helps me understand more but i think thats the gist.

Go Darker. If you have a 6B pencil use it...and make the places where the most shadow falls solid black! White looks brighest and whitest next to the darkest black. Ironic actually...as in thats what happens in real life...the protagonist looks best when compared to a truly evil antagonist. (Thats my philosphey for the day....no charge).

Did this yesterday...got a bit lazy but it was fun. Need a scanner.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Thanks 
Yeah I find it hard to draw eyebrows. I try not to make them look solid but I just can't get the hang of it. Gotta Keep practicing.
Yeah I agree, the first one is better, I was concentrating more with tha one 
And your picture is awesome by the way, but they always are 
I'm not really aware of what pencil thickness to use for certain things btw


----------



## babblingbrook

I was making some PS collages last weekend on extinct or dead animals and the relationship between them and humans. I already have 9 works, it's going to be a series and in the end, hopefully a book. I'm posting two of them, they are quite big.


----------



## Galaris

I've just finished it for something howling creature and I hope he liked it-though it's a little bit-.


----------



## Ninja




----------



## Kevinaswell

Fuck you guys, I suck at art.

Visual art, at least. >.<

The only things I can do is make LBP levels and make music.

(Here's a new song I'm working on!  It's maybe half done. Untitled JLA track.


----------



## Tantive

Figured, I might as well contribute to the thread. Maybe some of you will enjoy these pieces 
Sorry, have a habit of not finishing drawings 
















Tried one greyscale on the computer, and never finished.


----------



## TurranMC

I loved the first picture Tantive.


----------



## screamofconscious

This about as visually artistic as I get. This is also why I love living in Louisiana.


----------



## Stryker

Zulban said:


> That's right this counts:


Ahhhh, this is cool! I love Legos! I used to play with Legos while I was very young. I can just come up with something in my mind and create a unique masterpiece!


----------



## Stryker

Alanna said:


> Well, I painted my avatar picture actually.
> 
> Here is a less blurry but more flashy picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other random drawings:



That looks so cool! Good job!


----------



## Galaris




----------



## PixelBrain

Here are some pictures I drew a long time ago. Tell me what you think! (I never finished the bottom one)


----------



## Aerorobyn

*Art? I'm not an artists. :crazy: Random pictures of whatever, with some cool effects, is what I classify as my art. A few from while I was out driving around today: *















































*Love it, PC. That's the best you're ever going to get from me.* :tongue:


----------



## SilverScorpio17

I do nature photography in "free time."


----------



## midnightmelody

Good gracious, I'm loving all the artwork on this page. I was raised to dislike Louisiana, but the swamp sunset photograph is really nice.










Done for a friend.









Just a random mood painting on sumopaint.









A cartoon self-portrait.











Noodle!!


----------



## Galaris

I've made this to congratulate Grey for his 1000 posts:laughing:


----------



## snail

I'm not sure if sewing projects count as art, but if they do, I have come up with several lately:


----------



## snail

Oh, and a couple of new photos, too.


----------



## screamofconscious

Snail - Of course your sewing project counts as art! I really like the one with the grey scarf/skirt and flower print shirt...very elegant.


----------



## Misspicy

*drawings*

Here are some more of my drawings. All done in pen and some color pencil. 
Sorry about the horrible photo quality. Eventually I'll get around to taking better photos.




































all of these drawings are incomplete... I just have them nearby to work on every now and then.

some fun doodles:laughing:


----------



## TheOrchid

Really nice Misspicy - I especially like the bird and the egg unicycle, the composition and arrangement of shapes is perfect, I also love birds. You have a great sense of space in your work, detailed but not too messy or busy 

Some of my stuff, still life, master, photo studies, personal all in photoshop. More of course on my DA!


----------



## In a Quandary

Oops, I accidentally deleted my drawing's URL. Here it is again, along with another one:


----------



## sprinkles

I just felt like doing this... maybe it's weird but I dunno. >.>


----------



## Aßbiscuits

TheOrchid said:


> Really nice Misspicy - I especially like the bird and the egg unicycle, the composition and arrangement of shapes is perfect, I also love birds. You have a great sense of space in your work, detailed but not too messy or busy
> 
> Some of my stuff, still life, master, photo studies, personal all in photoshop. More of course on my DA!



Holy shit man! :shocked:

I'm so fucking jealous!

Oh my God! I hope you get money for these. You have some skill, some eye, some style.

I would definitely buy those!

Shiz....Not only that but you can draw people, scenery, objects, even horses x] as well as that you can draw from your imagination all with equally good skill.


----------



## karmagenerator

These are all film. No fakes. Im not too good at photography, but anyway


----------



## kyebosh

Wow! Some simply amazing talent here!

Here's a few pencil sketches I've done over the years... Some ideas were stolen in the making 


"Beginning"











"Bittersweet"










"Hidden"










"Symmetry"










"Skimp"










"Patience"










"Miss-Guided"










"Hope"










"Conception"










"Intrigue"










"Broken"


----------



## AirMarionette

I absolutely LOVE this thread, these are all amazing! 
I wish I could say the same about my work, which are mostly doodles and sketches.





















(This circuit map is very incorrect, I know!)























































































































Machines and robots are probably the easiest things to draw, obv.


----------



## Dreamer

@TheOrchid holy cow!:shocked:
you have such gorgeous art! I love the rock one! that looks like the coromandel. I love it


----------



## SarahKathryn

*My 9 year old's artwork!*

View attachment 477



She has a current obsession with anything asian, including art, food, language, culture...everything. This is a "manga" drawing.


----------



## HandiAce

I call this the Holy Grenade:


----------



## AirMarionette

booooo:


----------



## HandiAce

I really like those "mechanized" drawings.


----------



## Moocow

new painting.


----------



## murderegina




----------



## Luli

i like these. 
the painting reminds me of an aubrey beardsley style drawing with l'autrec colour. do you like symboliist art?
both are very atmospheric. :happy:


----------



## YooHwa

I drew this on oekaki... A drawing program on the internet!
I drew it on this website : verpets.com/oekaki


----------



## Macrosapien

scanner makes the picture too light cant see what I did at the top... :frustrating: but its basically finished... just need to add details and such in some places. 

Edit: used better scanner...


----------



## Macrosapien

really unfinished, but thought I'd show it anyways.


----------



## ZeRo

Mmm interesting...
kinda like binary oppositions to some extent... but balanced.
MAD! 
=)


----------



## Runescribe

*Art from Runescribe*

These are some pieces from my illustrated puzzle book "Emblems from the Runes of Magness"

The Navigator's Study









The Restoration
(features my three daughters)









The Venusburg









-- The ones below are general prints that I offer for sale when I go to conventions and shows.

Green Lady of the Cave
(Prismacolor, scanned and then embellished with a Wacom)









Recursion I
(Droste effect that goes to "infinity")










I have a lot more - been doing this for 25 years - but this is a decent sampling.

Critiques welcomed.


----------



## negativnein

'Recursion I' has some familiar elements from one of Kris Kuksi's drawings he used to exhibit on DeviantArt. Do you know the guy? If not, you should definitely check him out. 

I wish the other pencil pieces would have the same amount of contrast as Recursion, though. And bigger, way bigger, please! Other than that, great job! it's always a pleasure to see such detail in someone's work.


----------



## Runescribe

I'm not familiar with Kris Kuksi but I will have to check him out. The recursion pictures are extremely labor-intensive. There's a lot of math involved, which being an NF is not my natural strength but I try. Given the level of difficulty I have been disappointed that they did not sell well at the shows. I have to make a living so I don't do as many of them as I used to.

Yes a lot of folks have said they would like those Magness pictures to be bigger. Very good feedback. My next book will be similar in style but I do hope to go bigger and have more contrast.

Thanks for the feedback negativnein


----------



## Calvaire

This thread REALLY makes me wish I had any artistic talent which I uhm don't at all.
All of you are so talented and wonderful <3
The only thing I always seem to doodle is this odd combination of boxes
that I just put together I always draw boxes..


----------



## Scruffy

This one is less Art, and more of an experiment. It came about after a pint of Jager and a few Bowls of ganja.









I wish it was a little higher quality picture, the manner in which the lines are were made are strange, it's really kind of choppy. I had just grabbed the families shopping list pad and went at it.


----------



## limelight3




----------



## limelight3




----------



## negativnein

More of the same:


----------



## Runescribe

hey negativnein - are these block prints, or pen-n-ink what? I like the texture and color of the paper. This is avery unique.

Do you give them titles?

neat stuff


----------



## negativnein

Thanks!

Pen-n-ink, no titles yet and the paper comes from an old notebook i found.


----------



## Donnagalea

I'm a Sculptor. I do a lot of different things all the time and I always want to pursue new inspirations. I think that my work shows that I'm very INFP more than anything else. What do you think? I'm open to critique as well. enjoy!


----------



## Scruffy

Talking on the phone through red tape, drives one to doodle.


----------



## soya

negativnein, I see a hint of Aubrey Beardsley, or maybe Harry Clarke in your drawings. Cool.


----------



## Macrosapien

I'm pretty much going to keep it this way... 











And it is supposed to be viewed upside down:










Also been working on this picture for a while... particularly because of it has to be anatomically correct, or as close as possible... usually I dont care about such things, but... any advice anyone may have on what I could do to make the bodies more accurate, let me know...


----------



## negativnein

The first things that caught my eye were the woman's hips (bring them down a little) and that the lower part of the man's right leg might be too short.


----------



## Macrosapien

negativnein said:


> The first things that caught my eye were the woman's hips (bring them down a little) and that the lower part of the man's right leg might be too short.


yes. I tried to make the guys knee bent but it was not done correctly. I will look into he females thighs. I probably need to look at a reference for this... thank you negativnein


----------



## addle1618




----------



## songofcalamity

negativnein said:


> behold!



Your artwork is so refreshing and beautiful. I love the details & you are truly talented. :wink:


----------



## JoetheBull

some more of mine.


----------



## JoetheBull

two more sorry one is a pdf


----------



## Hiki




----------



## Runescribe

My latest - The Element of Earth
The model for this painting is Memoriesnevrend from Personality Cafe.
Drop her a line and tell her how beautiful she is :happy:

Detail









Full picture


----------



## Whimsical

You guys are remarkably talented! Anyway, here's a boring sketch of mine from last year when I was sick.


----------



## Scruffy

Doodles of mine, lulls at work spark em'.




























"Caffeine the perfect fuel perfect fuel"


----------



## CordiINTJ




----------



## addle1618




----------



## Scruffy

Comments and bullets were not drawn by me :/










My birthday wishlist:


----------



## conformità

Shai Gar said:


>



are you banned?


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I really wish I knew how to post pictures.

Login | Facebook


----------



## Black Rabbit

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I really wish I knew how to post pictures.
> 
> Login | Facebook


If you're using firefox:


Right click on the picture
Click "copy image location"
Go back to the forum, and click the icon with the mountain
Paste
Boom

Using internet explorer:


Right click on picture
Properties
copy the address
go back to the forum and click the mountain icon
paste
boom again


----------



## viva

a painting i'm working on for a class i'm taking this semester...










painting is not my forte in the art world, but i find it very relaxing.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## veingogh

_Earth Lady_, Coloured pencil and marker










_Acrylic Night_, Acrylic on canvas board










_April_, Pencil










_Zombies_, Pencil










_Dueling Dragons_, Black and red Sharpie










_Giving You my Heart_, Coloured pencil and marker










_Alien Princess_, Marker (done for a high school assignment)










_Chesh_, Charcoal​


----------



## tuna




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## nuttynanner

Great thread, great art. Bookmarking this bad boy...


----------



## Black Rabbit

LookingGlass, that is amazing.


----------



## Magic Mono

You know what they say. All toasters toast toast.


----------



## Macrosapien

Troisi said:


> LookingGlass, that is amazing.


Thank you sir


----------



## lauradee

some older stuff


----------



## Think




----------



## Macrosapien

negativnein said:


> The first things that caught my eye were the woman's hips (bring them down a little) and that the lower part of the man's right leg might be too short.


This figure has been difficult. 

Started with this:










Then became this:










Then finally to this:










Had to just draw the female over again completely, as it was just too screwed up to keep and I knew it, but I didnt want to go through the trouble of making the face over. But finally it is right enough to actually color, did a whole other painting in the meantime and started something else. I don't think I will ever do a female body without a reference again.


----------



## Oleas

This is nothing compared to what other people have done, but here are two very simple and quick illustrations I did for fun last year (on Illustrator).


















Hahaha totally irrational that a ladybug would be grabbing a droplet!!


----------



## snail

I'm thinking about getting back into drawing after taking a few years off.

Selene <3 


















My friend Kathy from YoVille:


----------



## Oleas

Snail, this is so beautiful. Especially the middle one. Wow.


----------



## Think

@Snail:

The liked the pencil ones  Very fine and subtle shades..


----------



## Columbine

This is something I actually randomly started working on while attending class (bored INTP).... I kinda like the way it turned out!


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Luli




----------



## viva

a few new paintings.


----------



## Aevis

Just a quick rose I drew.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Sorry these are so small D:











This one was huge in RL, isn't yellowish in RL either, don't know why the photo came out that way. 









This is one of my more recent ones, well, this is from late last year, the organ was early last year, and the vulture dude was a couple years back.


----------



## SyndiCat

From Berserk 










And this is something else










I don't draw anymore though. I used to draw as a young kid, but then I stopped by the time I hit 14. I drew once in 06, and once more in 08.


----------



## viva

another new painting!


----------



## Hardstyler

I like all the art you guys put up there amazing I still wish I hard artistic talent :crying:


----------



## MissNobody

Hey guys, you have some wonderful work here!

Here's some of mine, sorry if the pictures are too large I'm not sure how to resize them. You can see my gallery is here: umbrellasky's Gallery


----------



## Ćerulean

I picked out pictures for the artist's music which I feel rolled with it and posted it on youtube.


----------



## sleeper

DevislAnegel54 said:


> I drew this one about 3 years ago.... Haven't drawn much since...


You should get back to drawing now! That's beautiful.

Anyway, some random recent shots:


----------



## Zdorobot

Here's some stuff I'm doing for my AP Art concentration of astrological signs.
Clearly I'm not going in order:




























What I found amusing was that the first sign I did was Aquarius (11th sign), then Libra (7th), then Cancer (4th). Which is like...11 - 7 = 4. Haha.

Here's some random stuff that I drew just 'cause:



























I love art.


----------



## AirMarionette

Moments of sadness often result in spontaneous paintings of boy robots on your closet door:










I paint like a five-year-old kid.


Edit:
ABOVE POSTER: You DREW those?! o__o


----------



## Teigue

Zdorobot, your work is amazing!


----------



## soya

a doodle made with tea, ink, and watercolor.


----------



## Lightwave

Some of my own Pencil Work. I have also produce Water Colours and Oil on Canvas but the post is limited to only 5 submissions.


----------



## AirMarionette

Ne in art is beautiful...


----------



## viva

I am horrified to post my stuff on the same page as Zdorobot's... :mellow: I see a career as an illustrator in your future!

Some new thingsss.


----------



## FrogFace

Lightwave said:


> Some of my own Pencil Work. I have also produce Water Colours and Oil on Canvas but the post is limited to only 5 submissions.


I literally said " Oh my God" followed by a "....gefus..."




Zdorobot said:


> Here's some stuff I'm doing for my AP Art concentration of astrological signs.
> Clearly I'm not going in order:
> 
> I love art.


You're fantastic at shading! 
Great job


----------



## Lightwave

UrWrongImRit said:


> I literally said " Oh my God" followed by a "....gefus..."
> 
> You're fantastic at shading!
> Great job


Thank you *touches hat and bows gracefully* for some reason it wouldn't post big images for me, I just got the ickle ones


----------



## Teigue

vivacissimamente said:


> I am horrified to post my stuff on the same page as Zdorobot's... :mellow: I see a career as an illustrator in your future!
> 
> Some new thingsss.


 
Your art is amazing! I love it!


----------



## Disfigurine

NOT DONE NOT DONE NOT DONE
I started this one last winter and haven't gotten around to finishing it, it's my new year's resolution to finish it 
She is supposed to be the Banshee:









Old:









Also old:









My most recent:











Painting I made in honor of my ex-best friend's cat that had passed:


----------



## Aislee

A semi-new artwork. Fanart, however. :/


----------



## feralesque

Wow, there are so many wonderful images here.

These are some of mine.


----------



## JoetheBull

Couple I drew from Family guy and one random anime girl I found a pic online of

http://joedraco.deviantart.com/#/d375w8v
http://joedraco.deviantart.com/#/d375wd1
http://joedraco.deviantart.com/#/d35fhu6


----------



## Miriamisfj

*artworks*

LINOPRINTS- arachnophobia- 2008
Picasa Web Albums - miriam Holt

CHALK PASTEL- 2010
Picasa Web Albums - miriam Holt

Regeneration(the healing of the landscape)- watercolour- 2009
Picasa Web Albums - miriam Holt

tawny frogmouth- graphite pencil- 2010
Picasa Web Albums - miriam Holt

Cicada- 2010
Picasa Web Albums - miriam Holt

kingfisher- 2010
Picasa Web Albums - miriam Holt


If the links dont work let me know....


----------



## Lemmy Caution

Here's a few of the drawings I've done in the last year or so. I don't draw that often, only once a couple of months maybe, mostly due to laziness and a severe lack of motivation.


----------



## Macrosapien

Unfinished art for my brother for black history month...

Symbolic picture of a slave breaking from chains on a cotton field plantation.


----------



## viva

Current work-in-progress-ish.

It's about 3 feet by 4 feet.


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## sesiotrot

Aislee said:


> A semi-new artwork. Fanart, however. :/


That's really awesome.

I don't draw much.


----------



## viva

A quick watercolor & ink I did yesterday while avoiding _real _projects I actually need to tackle...


----------



## viva

So my current project for my seminar class is painting abstract representations of the personalities of people I know.

This one is almost done (I posted an incomplete version before)--









And this one is in progress...









They're both 30in by 40in...


----------



## sesiotrot

Thanks for the thanks. ♥
Earlier and clumsier stuff for the sake of it.


----------



## Coonsy

Most of mine that I'm willing to show is on my website: AJ Kunsman - 3D Modeler


----------



## viva

Done!! I think...


----------



## Palimpsest

Hmmm... I don't often show my artwork but what the hell...






























This is from one of my sketchbooks. I've got literally hundreds if not thousands of drawings of my hands. When ever I'm bored, waiting for something or just with five minutes to kill I draw my hand. It's become a bit of an obsession with me. :laughing: Being right handed 95% of them are of my left hand although occasionally I try and draw my right hand with my left. 









One of my life drawings. I've been going to life drawing classes for about 6 or 7 years now. This one took about 2 or 3 minutes which probably explains its unfinished state. 









I've got plenty more. I paint a fair bit too. I used to work solely in oil paints although recently I've been playing with watercolours. I should stop being lazy and get around to trying to document it somehow instead of just leaving it lying in huge piles around the place! :laughing:


----------



## kallisti

I'm learning photoshop! Top images aren't mine but I used my own photos for the bottom one.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

Facebook graffiti. :3


----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## babblingbrook

New collage


----------



## Anamorphique

Sorry, the picture isn't very clear. I did this when I must have been around 10 and wanted to become an archaeologist. 








I haven't taken a class or anything (it shows!). I paint whenever I feel like it. I'm not really a people person but I think that this is perhaps how I express my interest them.


----------



## Anamorphique

MKMason said:


> Drawings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favourite so far!


----------



## 3053

edit: never mind


----------



## 3053




----------



## Azure Bass

Last one's a picture, not a drawing. Lackland, Texas.


----------



## Liontiger

(Photoshop CS5 Extended, Wacom Tablet)


----------



## Penemue

εmptε;31528 said:


>


 
Woah nelly..... O_O Jealous much.


----------



## Valdyr

I have more photography to share : D


----------



## unico




----------



## Toru Okada

there's some good stuff in here.

Here's a few recent drawings I've done (apologize if the sizes are messed up or certain images aren't displaying correctly):


----------



## viva

@Admros-- your stuff is absolutely breathtaking. Wow.


----------



## viva

I've been experimenting a bit with digital illustration lately. Tonight's creation... (click the "view at full size" bar, it looks better up close methinks... lol)


----------



## slime

there's more to this, it's a drawing of an owl, and a girl eating live birds inside a clock in the woods. it's supposed to symbolize how over thinking can be a torture but i don't have a camera that will do it justice so i'm not even going to bother taking a picture of the entire thing. 










although there's a few more art projects that i did for school that i'll post here at some point. i wish i was talented with digital art.


----------



## Toru Okada

vivacissimamente said:


> @Admros-- your stuff is absolutely breathtaking. Wow.


well, thank you!

here's a couple more. Just sketches (trying to keep somewhat of a sketchbook)


----------



## viva




----------



## YooHwa

*Stuff*

Here are some stuff I drew lately... 









http://i54.tinypic.com/w8qrfb.png
http://i53.tinypic.com/149vyq.png
http://i55.tinypic.com/2dloxo4.png
http://i55.tinypic.com/o6a781.png
http://i52.tinypic.com/1z20mzm.png
http://i52.tinypic.com/11j9am9.png 

Currently, i'm experimenting with my styles P:


----------



## Kriash

Back when I still tried to express how I was feeling with art. I gave up because I could never get out what I was trying to say.


----------



## Brian1

I made these two in high school. My family and myself think the Dr. King one is the best. This marries my two loves, history and art.


----------



## red_1038

you guys are muy excellente! here's some of mine. just pics of pics, mind you.








^lady Gaga









^ experimenting with markers.








^charcoal.








^ speed-paint. 5 minutes 33 secs, timed.

That's all for today.


----------



## snail

I made iron-on patches from some of my old notebook doodles.


----------



## Macrosapien

That's pretty cool @vivacissimamente and original looking. I thought about doing something like that in the past, but my art fuse sort of burned out do to situations not going right. Depends so much on emotion, it has to be a balance or I just don't have it in me.


----------



## viva

Attempted a self-portrait the other day... not sure if I am a fan of it or not.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Here is a watercolor painting that I did fairly recently.


----------



## Skadi

Some work I did for my GCSE art coursework! :laughing:








Long strokes of colouring pencils creating a multi-tone effect/vibrant colour. 








Oil pastels - This one really hurt my finger tips blending the colour. :angry:


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Here are 2 wallpapers that I made with pictures I took a week ago.


----------



## Cover3

wow you guys are effing good !


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

My best work: Frosty, the Hot Naked Snow Tramp.

I made her with snow, my hands, and a butter knife.


----------



## Brian1

I like Frosty, and I like the "Chide Roland the Dark Tower Came" quote. That's an awesome one. I have always wondered what that meant?


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

Brian1 said:


> I like Frosty, and I like the "Chide Roland the Dark Tower Came" quote. That's an awesome one. I have always wondered what that meant?



Thanks! She's my favorite of my sculptures.

Well, I'm not exactly a poetry analyst, but for me, this statement is about him reaching the end of the journey and not finding rekindled hope or pride but just relief that there was an end because somewhere along the journey he became so focused on the strain it put on him that he could no longer see the end. Kind of, this misery has an end, one way or another, and that is the greatest relief of all.


----------



## Aislee

Not really creative since it's not self-expressive, but here's a digital painting; a portrait of Zooey Deschanel from _500 Days of Summer_. :]


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Some comics I've done. The Manic Toffee Apple's Garage

*Lather, Rinse, Repeat*









*Table*









*Oesobygoozipheus the Dog*









*Brevity is the Ess*









*Take ONE Swallowed Whole Once Daily*









*Doctor Whats*


----------



## LotusBlossom




----------



## Macrosapien

Kayness said:


>


OOOOOO you're good :happy: beautiful picture and your anatomy is excellent.


----------



## Macrosapien

Something I posted here last year... but it's horizontal, should be vertical for symbolic significance... but I like it this way better. Although Not sure how that would change the symbolic meaning, probably makes it more dark in someway. lol. 

And this is something new I am starting, going to try and finish it quickly... yes it's a big "I"


----------



## LotusBlossom

something done for a certain golden-haired boy for his birthday...sorry it's a day late 











I wish it was a bit more inspired, but this won't be the last one I do of you, I'm sure.


----------



## LotusBlossom

sorry I spam...lulz.


----------



## LotusBlossom

hot off the press!








going for a different style here, like, high contrast Olivia style pinup.


----------



## Macrosapien

This piece is hotness, Kayness. 

I did stuff on painter/photoshop a long time ago, but I dunno, was never too comfortable with coloring on there.


----------



## LotusBlossom

LookingGlass said:


> This piece is hotness, Kayness.
> 
> I did stuff on painter/photoshop a long time ago, but I dunno, was never too comfortable with coloring on there.


thank youness ^_^. Digital is what most clients want these days, but that's only because I am aiming for the illustration market (comics, video game art, trading card games etc.) as opposed to fine art.

Now you need to finish that "I"!!!


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

I love the one of the man and the little child Kayness. It reminds me of Interview with the Vampire, the characters of Louis and Claudia modernized.


----------



## Macrosapien

This is going to take forever maybe... coloring is the easy part, but putting all the ideas together in the first place is the difficult one. I usually set out what I want to do in a thumb nail sketch first in order to prevent this from happening, but I didn't with this. I don't know what to put at the top... of the "I" lol. I will probably have to go to another picture I was working on and have the whole idea for, but is much bigger. or else I am wasting my time and as they say, time is money. Something else will come up later.


----------



## Intricate Mystic

Very very nice drawing, LookingGlass!


----------



## Macrosapien

thank you intricate mystic!


----------



## bigtex1989

my first hand XD


----------



## Promethea

bigtex1989 said:


> my first hand XD


Great hand job there.


----------



## mockingbird girl

It is finished now but I didn't get a photo before it went to it's new home.

oops kinda big


----------



## Scruffy

Hand-theme continued:









I blurred out the artistry ramblings, it's a doodle I drew at work. Also, shittiest pencil ever.


----------



## Brian1

I always liked the classic TIME magazine covers, that have an artist's picture, that morph into one two separate things, like the Japanese commander of a battleship that has guns behind him, that look like a menacing person, or the Buckmaster Fuller cover of him looking like one of his structured domes. The handgun is cool. Brings new meaning to the idea it's rude to point your finger at someone.


----------



## Macrosapien

LookingGlass said:


> This is going to take forever maybe... coloring is the easy part, but putting all the ideas together in the first place is the difficult one. I usually set out what I want to do in a thumb nail sketch first in order to prevent this from happening, but I didn't with this. I don't know what to put at the top... of the "I" lol. I will probably have to go to another picture I was working on and have the whole idea for, but is much bigger. or else I am wasting my time and as they say, time is money. Something else will come up later.


started to color, looking how I envisioned it thus far...










<---loves animals


----------



## Magic V

Very nice work LookingGlass!


----------



## Macrosapien

thank you @Magic V


----------



## MKMason

Newest drawing/painting.


----------



## Macrosapien

LookingGlass said:


> started to color, looking how I envisioned it thus far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---loves animals


----------



## LotusBlossom

LookingGlass said:


>


 looking really, really good!


----------



## Macrosapien

thank you very much kayness,


----------



## Macrosapien

Now for the weird part.... still have a bit to go, but it's coming along...:crazy:


----------



## Intricate Mystic

Very nice! What medium are you using for the color?


----------



## Macrosapien

Intricate Mystic said:


> Very nice! What medium are you using for the color?


 Using Acrylic paint on yupo paper. It probably doesn't look like acrylic though lol.


----------



## Intricate Mystic

LookingGlass said:


> Using Acrylic paint on yupo paper. It probably doesn't look like acrylic though lol.


Interesting. I would have guessed watercolor.


----------



## Macrosapien

Intricate Mystic said:


> Interesting. I would have guessed watercolor.


I use a lot of water with my Arcylic.. I use it like water color, so in a way you are right on.


----------



## LotusBlossom

LookingGlass said:


> I use a lot of water with my Arcylic.. I use it like water color, so in a way you are right on.


 Funnily enough, I would have guessed it's colour pencils.


----------



## Macrosapien

Kayness said:


> Funnily enough, I would have guessed it's colour pencils.


hahah! My best friend said the same thing!


----------



## Macrosapien

Almost finished... but I am starting to get lazy. I have like one small part to do, but putting it off till tomorrow is always tempting and can be a great past time.


----------



## Macrosapien

If parts of this look weird... I took 3 high detailed pictures, tried to combine them on Painter... but the lighting and other things sort of made it look weird in the end, at least to me.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Here's something:


----------



## srsly

Pretty art all over this place.


----------



## srsly

Can I post a wip?











I'm still adjusting facial features, adding highlights, lowlights, etc.


----------



## Macrosapien

your style is very distinct, I like it.


----------



## Magic V

*Futurama?*


----------



## Macrosapien

Something I did at the later part of last year.. but sort of didn't want to do it anymore. But I have gone back to it, in order to correct some things, add more color, etc. 

I don't have the scanner I had last time, so taking a picture is all I have now heh. 










The figures should be bigger, but nothing I can do about that now. Before the guys knees were really screwed up and that was mainly one of the reasons why I didn't want to do it anymore... also the girls pelvis area... had to fix that too... but the guys leg is too small but there is nothing I can do lol... you'll see below...


----------



## Robert Dean James

I think these are great pics, if you really took them that would be pretty cool you should tell me what kind of camera you use.


----------



## Macrosapien

Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000 ... think this model is about 4 years old... so I imagine that the camera's now are wayyyy better in terms of detail. This camera works best when there is a lot of light.


----------



## Paquerette

Hello, I'm new to this thread. I hope you don't mind me posting my works here with the others 

I recently completed this digital piece for a challenge. Took me a long time to complete cos I tried a more realism approach to this picture. Many parts of it is still off but I'm practicing to feel more comfortable with realism 
The title for this is High Maintenance, made for 'Masks and Costumes' challenge.


----------



## Cadenza




----------



## Macrosapien

Top ones are prints? I forgot what it is called...


----------



## Cadenza

LookingGlass said:


> Top ones are prints? I forgot what it is called...


Lino-cut prints.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

So I decided to make my own TARDIS console room...


----------



## Macrosapien

I'm in the middle of a project that I am stuck on to some degree as I did not plan certain parts before hand, so I decided to fix up some other stuff I was doing -- sketching/shading of real stuff.


I did this last year for a very special person, but went back to it and finished it to the point where I am content with it:










And this: 










But I wont be finishing this. It's incredibly boring, still life... especially when you are doing it on your own time. I get to the point where I just don't care anymore and just don't put in the effort. It is different in a classroom environment, but on my own time I want to do my own thing.


----------



## Macrosapien

Something new, it's in sketch form, and still developing, but I am NEAR coloring it, hopefully I can finish this within a few days before I send my portfolio off.


----------



## Intricate Mystic

LookingGlass said:


> But I wont be finishing this. It's incredibly boring, still life... especially when you are doing it on your own time. I get to the point where I just don't care anymore and just don't put in the effort. It is different in a classroom environment, but on my own time I want to do my own thing.


I agree about still lifes being boring. They just don't have the emotional and spiritual impact that figurative art can have. My ex thought I should do still lifes of glassware, because I'm able to paint glass convincingly, but it's hard for me to actually _care_ about painting that subject, you know?


----------



## Macrosapien

Intricate Mystic said:


> I agree about still lifes being boring. They just don't have the emotional and spiritual impact that figurative art can have. My ex thought I should do still lifes of glassware, because I'm able to paint glass convincingly, but it's hard for me to actually _care_ about painting that subject, you know?


I agree, I know exactly what you mean. When you have a message to convey, still life can fail to transmit it. Plus you just sit there and copy something that someone can just take a picture of. It's just not fulfilling to me, personally. But at the same time, an interesting reality that I discovered, is that in still life, you are painting "oneness of forms", since the painting is of course 2D and we are putting our perspective of it on paper. So everything is actually touching and influencing with the color, whereas in real experience there is space between everything and a clear separation, but painting all the color is connected and yet everything in it has its own individual form. It's a interesting concept. 

I have never really attempted to do glass in anyway, is it difficult? You could do glass people, with candles in within, lighting their way in winter time. That would be interesting. Sort of rambling a little.


----------



## Intricate Mystic

LookingGlass said:


> I agree, I know exactly what you mean. When you have a message to convey, still life can fail to transmit it. Plus you just sit there and copy something that someone can just take a picture of. It's just not fulfilling to me, personally. But at the same time, an interesting reality that I discovered, is that in still life, you are painting "oneness of forms", since the painting is of course 2D and we are putting our perspective of it on paper. So everything is actually touching and influencing with the color, whereas in real experience there is space between everything and a clear separation, but painting all the color is connected and yet everything in it has its own individual form. It's a interesting concept.


I'm not sure what you mean by oneness of forms. Ideally, if the objects of a still life are touching yet separate objects in real life, wouldn't you try to portray this on the 2D canvas?



> I have never really attempted to do glass in anyway, is it difficult? You could do glass people, with candles in within, lighting their way in winter time. That would be interesting. Sort of rambling a little.


No, it's no different than painting anything else, for me. I use a grid system and work from photographs....grid lines on the photograph and then I transfer the outlines of objects (or figures) onto a grid of the same proportion on a canvas. I use the same objective powers of observation and systematic technique to paint objects and people. For glassware and everything else, I break down the image into areas of different colors. I draw the outlines of each section of different color that I see, fill in the paint, then blend the edges to have good transition zones between different colors/sections of the work.


----------



## Macrosapien

Intricate Mystic said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by oneness of forms. Ideally, if the objects of a still life are touching yet separate objects in real life, wouldn't you try to portray this on the 2D canvas?


In life we see only the separatedness, but not how things are connecting and affecting each other. What I mean by oneness of form is that, if you look out a scenery -- you can look at it with one single vantage point. From this vantage point everything sort of "blends into each other". It's why when we paint, depending on our perspective, we see all types of colors in the forms. A tree has upon it not just it's grey upon it, but oranges, etc, the water has it's reflections, the tree leaves all blend in together, and then the tree leaves are touching the blue of the sky. But if you were to travel within that scenery you were observing, then everything is much more "spaced out". When we paint, what we are doing is capturing how things connect and how they affect each other. It's multiplicity in unity, or unity in multiplicity. 

Well a person would be trying to capture what it actually is. I think, although they would try to capture this separateness, it's a manner of opinion and perspective, what proceeded first. I think, when one paints, they are capturing what things are really like, it just takes a perspective "outside" of the scenery to see this multiplicity in unity. Or maybe I am making more out of it hahah. 





> No, it's no different than painting anything else, for me. I use a grid system and work from photographs....grid lines on the photograph and then I transfer the outlines of objects (or figures) onto a grid of the same proportion on a canvas. I use the same objective powers of observation and systematic technique to paint objects and people. For glassware and everything else, I break down the image into areas of different colors. I draw the outlines of each section of different color that I see, fill in the paint, then blend the edges to have good transition zones between different colors/sections of the work.


I see. I have never used the grid system, sounds like a pretty practical way about doing things. I have seen meaning use this, but I just never gone about actually doing it. Do you have any pictures of your work with glass available for viewing online?


----------



## Intricate Mystic

LookingGlass said:


> In life we see only the separatedness, but not how things are connecting and affecting each other. What I mean by oneness of form is that, if you look out a scenery -- you can look at it with one single vantage point. From this vantage point everything sort of "blends into each other". It's why when we paint, depending on our perspective, we see all types of colors in the forms. A tree has upon it not just it's grey upon it, but oranges, etc, the water has it's reflections, the tree leaves all blend in together, and then the tree leaves are touching the blue of the sky. But if you were to travel within that scenery you were observing, then everything is much more "spaced out". When we paint, what we are doing is capturing how things connect and how they affect each other. It's multiplicity in unity, or unity in multiplicity.
> 
> Well a person would be trying to capture what it actually is. I think, although they would try to capture this separateness, it's a manner of opinion and perspective, what proceeded first. I think, when one paints, they are capturing what things are really like, it just takes a perspective "outside" of the scenery to see this multiplicity in unity. Or maybe I am making more out of it hahah.


Ok, thanks for explaining further....I see what you are getting at. I guess just the fact that everything in the scene is being described using paint vs. the real objects are different materials and textures is one unifying factor in itself. Good point. 



> I see. I have never used the grid system, sounds like a pretty practical way about doing things. I have seen meaning use this, but I just never gone about actually doing it. Do you have any pictures of your work with glass available for viewing online?


Yes, the profile picture on my PCafe page and there's another version in the page's album.


----------



## Macrosapien

Intricate Mystic said:


> Ok, thanks for explaining further....I see what you are getting at. I guess just the fact that everything in the scene is being described using paint vs. the real objects are different materials and textures is one unifying factor in itself. Good point.
> 
> Yes, the profile picture on my PCafe page and there's another version in the page's album.


Very interesting work. Your glass work looks effortless. Your painting style gives a dreamy feel -- like they look real, but then you are not sure if it is a dream . Not sure if I have ever seen a painting style quite like that.

If my writing is off atm, I am tired and it's late, grammar issues abound... haha


----------



## Intricate Mystic

LookingGlass said:


> Very interesting work. Your glass work is looks effortless. Your painting style gives a dreamy feel -- like they look real, but then you are not sure if it is a dream . Not sure if I have ever seen a painting style quite like that.


I'm glad it looks effortless.  It was actually quite time-consuming. I did five paintings of that still-life for one of those beginning college art classes in color. We had to do a monochromatic version, one using complimentary colors, triad colors, adjacent colors and local color. The complimentary version was done all in shades of purple and yellow....it sort of vibrated. I can't believe I repainted that picture so many times....8 hours a day for several weeks is how long it took. 

Other people have said my style is unique but I can't see that. Thanks for giving me feedback....much appreciated.


----------



## ladybugxD

*And this is smth I made from loam:*​


----------



## Chas

I like to do astrophotography as a hobby, and it eventually led me into making my own art.


----------



## viva

My summer senior thesis will be the freaking death of me. Here's today's... thing.


----------



## LotusBlossom

*contains nudity*, therefore I hide this behind a link.

I dreamt this picture up one day many months ago, but didn’t manage to visualize it until now.

Basically, I dreamt that I walked into a girl while she was showering. Of course I caught her by surprise, so she had this surprised expression on her face accompanied by this standard pin-up pose. As I ‘took’ her picture, her cheeky little sister popped up and photobombed the picture. I think she was the one who set this up  .

They’re supposed to be Eurasians, by the way.


----------



## LotusBlossom

a quickie that's not quite a quickie, I guess. I mean, I did it over the night when because I couldn't sleep, but I kinda like it enough to put it in a non-quickie gallery.

it's done for ConceptArt.org Creature of the Week challenge #223 - mariana trench. I don't know if that's going to qualify for the voting process, as I missed the brief about how it has to be the size of an average shark - it's not apparent here :| ah well.


----------



## srsly

I drew this for an acquaintance's birthday. Experimenting with new art styles.












The hands and arms are horrible on this. :/










Large image is large.
First time ACTUALLY doing something in Photoshop and first time ever EVER doing a landscape.
And another WIP pfftt
Anddd. The message board resized my image.
:/ http://oi56.tinypic.com/kcjn7d.jpg


----------



## Macrosapien

I worked on this like a mad man, and still not finished... but almost... I guess lol.. I have to buy gold leaf for the white spaces etc. this was exhausting LOL. not complaining though, efforts that exhaust you gives you more in the long run...


----------



## LotusBlossom

@srsly i'm really loving the lineart style you have going there...










Warcraft: headshot compilation

top row: Arthas Menethil, Jaina Blackmoore, Kael'Thas

bottom row: Illidan, Thrall, THE Pandaren Brewmaster

despite the WoW logo at the top I never played WoW. I know these characters from WCIII


----------



## hellucinate

Hey all, i wanted to share a piece of artwork that my friend and I created together. let me know what you think  and please dont post this picture on any other site, we havent shown it yet 

Enjoy!


----------



## snail

When Sillytree visited, we played "squiggle," a game I invented as a child where two players take turns making each other's scribbles into coherent images. Here is one of the pages we did together. The songs were the things we made each other listen to in order to determine the mood of each squiggle.









After he left, my family went camping to bury my grandmother's ashes. I felt inclined to isolate myself from the others because I was still angry about an incident here where I was not defended from being mistreated, and because of my lingering malaise, I wasn't able to deal with anything else. I drew to distract myself. I didn't have time to finish a whole page, because my family needed me.









After suffering a terrible injustice related to the incident that caused me to draw the previous image, in a state of almost homicidal rage toward the perpetrator, I stayed up all night writing angry music, to vent the feelings before they could turn into vengeful actions. I was very close to doing something destructive, but drew this instead.









I spent a lot of time trying to get the feelings out, and I still haven't managed to release all of them. This was another attempt that failed.









Realizing that no amount of creepiness would ever be dark enough to match the intensity of my hatred for those who had wronged me, I stopped trying to match my moods and attempted to distract myself by drawing obsessively with passionate ferocity. The chaos felt good. It gave me a moment of relief.









It helped. I started to be okay again for a while. The next day, I sat in the park and drew this while friendly hippies watched. My mood was melancholy. The rage had turned to a subtle bitterness in the background. Meeting the hippies was a painful experience. They all had names like mine, and I felt like they would understand me if I had more time. I desperately wanted to travel with them, to flee the lifelong sense of alienation that had always been my burden, but felt bound because my family would have worried about me.









The next day, My Derwent Inktense pencils arrived in the mail, and I was excited by their boldness. The anger had returned because a friend wrongfully accused me of not trying hard enough to fight back, and essentially called me a coward for running away. I tried to get back into the feeling of being overwhelmed by neutral chaos, which had previously felt better than my focused fury. This time, it didn't work.









I didn't have much time to draw today, so I only made a very quick sketch. I can't feel anything but this heaviness and this burning rage that feels white hot behind my eyes. I tried to imagine feeling relaxed and free. I drew what it would be like, if I could ever reach that state again. I want to be calm, like this, but I can't, because the wrongdoing has never been corrected, there has been no apology, and I still long for some kind of justice or repentance. 









One of my friends who cares about me (yes, the same one who shamed me for leaving) keeps bugging me to come back. I told him I wasn't ready, and he insisted. I'm posting this for him, despite thinking it is a terrible idea. This art is what I have been doing instead of coming here, because it is less dangerous. Depending on whether the people here are nice to me, I might gradually start posting here again, starting with the art and poetry sections. This is only a test. 

If I get in trouble for this, for some completely arbitrary reason, if it is intentionally twisted so it can be interpreted in a way that has absolutely nothing to do with what I mean by it, I will at least be able to show my friend how wrong he is when he tells me that my enemies are merely confused, and honestly believe that they are in the right.


----------



## snail

The fantasy world where everything comforts everything else.


----------



## Macrosapien

So I wasn't anywhere near finished before and I still am not finished, but I can say I am pretty much done now.. have to fix a one of the figures... where I did foreshortening and a few other things... but I added the metal leaf, so no more big white spaces. 





































I love this bottom part.


----------



## Macrosapien

just did that guy all over, in a different position, the other one the proportion problems irritated me too much.


----------



## viva

snail said:


> The fantasy world where everything comforts everything else.


I love this so much.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Here are some of my pictures from my month-long wildflowers of summer series.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Here are a few more:


----------



## viva




----------



## snail

A squiggle game where the object was to do one squiggle for each main color, and to shade it with complementary colors without using any black.


----------



## snail

walking tourist said:


> Here are a few more:
> View attachment 20812
> View attachment 20813
> View attachment 20814
> View attachment 20815
> View attachment 20816


Oooh, I like this batch even more than the first ones. Flowers are so hard to draw accurately, and you do a great job.


----------



## bob_toeback

Wow, everyones so good =/ lol, oh well Im gettin there I think lol.
I drew these today:

Leonardo DiCaprio from Revolutionary Road, I'm surprised it turned out as well as it did. The details on his face look kinda weird and his hand was super hard to draw










Supposed to be Naomi Watts from Mulholland Dr. At least it looks like a person, but not really her. I was planning on coloring it, so I might still do that, and it might look better afterwards


----------



## Scruffy

I've probably posted this before, but I've noticed that this drawing is not in my PerC album. I'm assuming that I missed it somewhere.

A Graphite still life.


----------



## timeless

This is my depiction of the "Tech Noir" scene in the original Terminator movie. It was done entirely with computer-generated graphics. I take requests and I do commissions, by the way.


----------



## snail

This was to see if blending could make the bright pencils dull, and also to play with contrasting the dull characters against a bright background for emphasis.


----------



## viva

This might look familiar... :tongue: I tried to replicate the photo as closely as possible on this one.


----------



## snail

I revisited an older drawing, to see if I could make her smile at the butterfly.


Then I had some fun with my newest one.
























(I left the hair detached. oops)


----------



## LotusBlossom

*Rabbit Hunter Hunter
*
Ok so this picture took me long enough. It almost became yet another unfinished painting of mine, as my attention span remains ever tenuous and fleeting O_O.  While I'm glad to have persevered, I still have slight reservations about the pic...because, I don't know, meh. Also, I'm sorry if the hunter dude is holding the gun kinda weird, I wasn't exactly aiming for realism XD...​









Feel da hatred in our eyes!! XD!!








​


----------



## Macrosapien

@Kayness the little rabbit on the right side is hilarious, she so mad.


----------



## bob_toeback

just made this, Marcus of Gears destroying


----------



## snail

Kayness said:


> *Rabbit Hunter Hunter
> *
> Ok so this picture took me long enough. It almost became yet another unfinished painting of mine, as my attention span remains ever tenuous and fleeting O_O.  While I'm glad to have persevered, I still have slight reservations about the pic...because, I don't know, meh. Also, I'm sorry if the hunter dude is holding the gun kinda weird, I wasn't exactly aiming for realism XD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel da hatred in our eyes!! XD!!


Awww! It has a little snail in it! What did you use to make this?


----------



## snail

I made an embroidery design from sillytree's drawing.


----------



## LotusBlossom

snail said:


> Awww! It has a little snail in it! What did you use to make this?


 Thanks Snail! I used Photoshop. The snail is looking on rather disapprovingly:









I didn't think of it at first, but I was briefly reminded of you XD


----------



## snail

Kayness said:


> Thanks Snail! I used Photoshop. The snail is looking on rather disapprovingly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think of it at first, but I was briefly reminded of you XD


Yep, I'm the snail that looks on disapprovingly, for sure! 
But I totally approve of your awesome art.


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## snail




----------



## snail

This is huge. You probably can't tell from this, but it is big enough to be a poster, and I had to take a photo because it wouldn't fit on the scanner.


----------



## Macrosapien

Self portrait... first one I have ever done, only out of necessity. although.... the camera didn't get all the detail, but what can you do...


----------



## viva




----------



## snail

Another small notebook sketch, drawn in all kinds of awkward positions and locations.


----------



## snail

I had to ride into town today to do some chores for my parents. The squiggle game really puts the "drawing" in "with_drawing_." I avoided the usual overwhelmed feeling by focusing intently on my doodling. 

Early in the morning:









Right after lunch:


----------



## waxwhimsical

This is a painting I did a couple years ago for a class. It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## bob_toeback

I' surprised this turned out as well as it did. Doesn't quite look like her, but its alright. I figure I'll try again some other time, but still decent.

Natalie Portman from Black Swan:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Probably the most personal piece of work I’ve done to date.


It’s a reference to several occasions in my life when I felt that there’s nothing but a dark, bottomless pit in front of me and the only way I could go is down. In fact, all it took was for me to let go. However, there are those who are there, waiting to pull me up from this dark place. I just needed to see the rope that is offered to me and hold on to it. Well, I’m still here, so I guess I did grab the rope .


----------



## Palaver

Poker night in the backyard with some friends. I scanned one of my sketches and tried to "popify" with color. Forgive any of my pretensions.


----------



## Macrosapien

@SilentScream I don't think you can put art into a box, of course that is art -- it's your expression in the form of images and it translate in colors and forms something which you see or feel. I like these. especially the center one.


----------



## ENFP_of_Pasta

Oh my gosh, you guys are amazing (coming from a terrible artist)! I never really thought much of the art of photography until we started traveling and I had to take pictures... you do NOT want to see them. I can Photoshop your photo... but ask me to take it and x.x.  You guys are really awesome!


----------



## snail

Finally cleared out the trailer, so I'm back to having time to draw.


----------



## snail

Here is my second one tonight. I kept the background sketchy-looking on purpose for the texture.


----------



## J.T.

I like that lowbrowish style of you,Snail!

Ill put something minwe as soon as i have something new.I'm pleased to see i will not be the only "Weirdo" artist on here xD


----------



## snail

This is the story of the ugly duckling, but in my version, instead of growing up to discover he is a beautiful swan, he learns to feel okay with himself as he is, even if it means that he is doomed to live his life as a hideous mutant turkey, rejected by all other birds. In order to do so, he becomes a phoenix, repeatedly reborn from his own destruction.


----------



## SilentScream

snail said:


> This is the story of the ugly duckling, but in my version, instead of growing up to discover he is a beautiful swan, he learns to feel okay with himself as he is, even if it means that he is doomed to live his life as a hideous mutant turkey, rejected by all other birds. In order to do so, he becomes a phoenix, repeatedly reborn from his own destruction.


I'd like to meet this person. I could certainly draw a lot of inspiration from him.

Anyways, even I don't meet him ... just the image and the concept alone is inspiring. I love the way you've countered the usual parable of "Ugly transforms to beautiful" ... 

In my view, a person who matures to accept his/her own short-comings is far more beautiful than the person who "transforms" just to be more endearing to the world.


----------



## ENFP_of_Pasta

The more I look at this awesome, wonderful stuff, the more depressed I become that I can't draw...  and I really love the whole accepts themself versus becomes beautiful thing! So inspiring! Wish I'd though of that... but then there's still the matter of art skil...  Keep on doing what you're doing, guys! You rock!


----------



## Brian1

This is, I'm just blown away by you guys, every time I come here, really some talented artists.


----------



## viva

work in progress... still kind of unsure what to do next. 

4x4ft acrylic on canvas


----------



## snail

I went into town to try to make new friends. 
While at the artsy little cafe, I began with excited anticipation.









As I started meeting interesting people, I was content.









I played squiggle with a friendly stranger.









I was eventually too drained from socializing to complete my final drawing of the day, and left it unfinished. Sometimes I envy extroverts.


----------



## SilentScream

snail said:


> I went into town to try to make new friends.
> I was eventually too drained from socializing to complete my final drawing of the day, and left it unfinished. Sometimes I envy extroverts.


Sometimes I envy introverts and you know why 

The last piece shows how drained you got, so *hugs* for the effort. I'm sure it must have been quite the experience.


----------



## Macrosapien

Well...

I am currently doing this piece I did over on something much bigger:










This was the new drawing of it (it's less complete):










And this is the parts I have colored, still working on - making it a lot darker than the other one, as it was just a little bit too happy:


----------



## snail

Here is the completed version of "The Social Butterfly."










I started my second day of doodling at the cafe with a lot of energy and enthusiasm.










As I became tired, my subconscious reminded me to pace myself by introducing a reference to "The Tortoise and the Hare."










By the time I left, I was too drained to draw. I had a nice time, though, and met a bunch of other artists.


----------



## Brian1

Dark Side of the Moon by ~Flaherty56 on deviantART


----------



## Brian1

You have to click on the link.


----------



## snail

I started this on the evening when I drew the last set I posted here, but didn't have enough of it finished to consider it worth scanning. I only got around to finishing it today, after doodling a little here and there between sewing classes for the last two days. I am sure it probably means something important about my mindset, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## TheWaffle

@snail You're a fantastic artist. Seriously.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I like Avatar, so I drew Avatar.









I also wanted to win a Design Contest for my high school's environmental awareness group, but unfortunately the deadline I was told was wrong, and was told they already chose the design two weeks ago, a day after they said I could join the contest. Politics suck. It was cutesy, but not very good. I thought my idea was better...even though I didn't bother finishing it at the time...I'll probably come back to this in my Graphic Design class. 










Speaking of cutesy...I can do cutesy too. :dry:


----------



## snail

Here's the first of three paintings I completed today.









This is the second painting today.









By the third painting, I was losing energy, but I was still in a good mood.


----------



## viva

A bunch of various works in progress... meh.

(This one is almost six feet long... biggest ever)


----------



## snail

I just need to add legs and a tail, and attach the orange hat band, and this one will be finished.


----------



## stick

I started drawing a lot a couple weeks ago. I've never in my life done more than randomly doodle, but I have so many thoughts in my head that I can't get to come out right in words, and drawing actually turns off the nonstop chattering in my head and is really calming.

I've been collecting my stuff in a blog, because a) I want to have it all in one place and b) I want to try to do something consistently and on a schedule, so I set it up to post things on M/W/F. I haven't really looked at it, just drawn and set up the posts, but yesterday I had a terrible day, and then I spent some time looking at it and it made me feel better!!!

The only person I've shown this to is my sister-in-law, who checks it every day I've scheduled a new post and cheerleads me and is generally the awesomest. Today I feel like sharing, but maybe not so much with the people I have to see all the time in person, so I'm posting it here  Now I'll stop trying to find things to type because I'm too embarrassed to click "Post." Hee.

Stuck and Stoned


----------



## stick

Wow all I did was type the url and it turned into a neat link with title!!! That's so nifty!!!

(I'm a dork!!!)


----------



## Macrosapien

@vivacissimamente I notice a swift/evolution in your work (or maybe you always did this). You seem to have striking contrast in a lot of your work now, in a way which produces a unique effect, almost like "glowing". It really pops out and looks so interesting.


----------



## snail

Drawn while visiting my brother

Bridge Over the Lava









Surprise Party


----------



## Fizz

vivacissimamente said:


>


I really like all of your paintings but this one looks like a dinosaur, which makes me like it even more.


----------



## snail

Fizz said:


> I really like all of your paintings but this one looks like a dinosaur, which makes me like it even more.


That was my favorite from her most recent set, too, although I love all of them.


----------



## snail




----------



## LotusBlossom

OK, so I’ve been building up to this for months.

A few months ago I’ve started a series of portraits of my friends on PersonalityCafe, and I thought that I would wait till they’re all finished before I post them, and oh my, I didn’t realize it’s going to take as long as it does to do this. Lol.

Who I was going to draw was already decided when I started this project months back, and I’ve made more friends since. However, I also need to be ‘inspired’, so if you think we’re good friends and I haven’t drawn you, please don’t take it personally. I might do another one, but even if I do, it won’t be for a long time, so please don’t take my word for it. 

It's been fun, guys!

This is the lovely @_dizzygirl_ …omg she’s such a darling! She’s drawn me out of my shell with her perseverance and how nice and sweet and supportive she is! I love how we have similar quirkiness…hehe. I hope she gets back soon.







​ 
*“SP Invasion”*
​ This picture is inspired by @_Kuthtuk_ ’s gif on his signature, and his blurb about how they’re the 4 ‘NT horsemen of apocalypse’, and I thought, hey we SPs gotta have one, too! We’re all totally Se-ing out in this picture .
The ESTP(riding the motorbike) is none other than The @_Fizz_ 
The ESFP(at the back of the bike) is some random dude, because I am not close to any ESFPs on this site
The ISFP(on the sidecar) is, of course, myself 
The ISTP(on the hangglider) is @_Erbse_ 
This one took me the longest, like a month or so, to finish because I'm not used to painting buildings, vehicles nor many people in one picture . I learned a lot here!







​ 
Of course I draw @_Stephen_ and his daughter Julia XD







​ 
Last but not least, @_TreeBob_ ! 







​ I was trying out the videogame warrior character kind of portrait style in this picture 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fizz

@Kayness I love it, I LOVE IT ALL. :laughing:


----------



## TreeBob

Kayness said:


> Last but not least, @_TreeBob_ !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ I was trying out the videogame warrior character kind of portrait style in this picture
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Holy sweet Jesus this made me laugh. I love it!


----------



## LotusBlossom

TreeBob said:


> Holy sweet Jesus this made me laugh. I love it!


 thanks, forgot to mention I tried to draw you wielding a banhammer....ha!


----------



## Stephen

Kayness said:


> thanks, forgot to mention I tried to draw you wielding a banhammer....ha!


Ahahahahaahah hammer those spammers, @TreeBob!


----------



## Macrosapien

@Kayness omg! TreeBob... looks like a total badass in the warrior attire! Jealous!


----------



## LotusBlossom

LookingGlass said:


> @_Kayness_ omg! TreeBob... looks like a total badass in the warrior attire! Jealous!


Thanks! I'm actually thinking of drawing you in the next series (I just realized that all of the people I drew are S, so if I do the next one I'll definitely include my N friends because I don't want anyone to think I'm biased!)

but yeah...nothing concrete yet


----------



## Macrosapien

Kayness said:


> Thanks! I'm actually thinking of drawing you in the next series (I just realized that all of the people I drew are S, so if I do the next one I'll definitely include my N friends because I don't want anyone to think I'm biased!)
> 
> but yeah...nothing concrete yet


OMG! That would be almost! *does a dance at the possibility*


----------



## snail

Yesterday's progress








I'm trying to teach myself needle sculpting. My first attempt ended up hag-like, so I reshaped the pieces until they were closer to my intention.

Today:








I finished up a quick sketch with my old set of pencils, which is pretty worn out now. It's dark and spooky, just right for the season.

I wanted to wait for the perfect mood before I use these, which arrived just today.


----------



## snail

Splish Splash









I decided to use only colors from my new 72 set of Inktense pencils that weren't in my 24 set, which gave this a bright, playful feel.


----------



## SilentScream

Something vivid I whipped up in Photoshop --- Might be too bright for some .. but I like screaming colours


----------



## Macrosapien

Monkey King said:


> @LookingGlass
> 
> Art like yours would prompt me to speak with the artist himself. I look at your art and think, "This guy is complex, I wonder what he's thinking." Complex is good.
> 
> One of my favorite surrealist is Salvador Dali for that reason. When I look at Dali's work, I know he's still here, in this plane. Whereas looking at yours, I feel I'm taken to another plane much further than where we are now. I like art like this, it shows me things I don't _"see" _and introduces me to the _"unfamiliar_." I could probably look at your compositions for a good half hour trying to analyze it before I give up. Lol.


Yeah thank you for liking my work. My aim is exactly what you expressed here,



> I feel I'm taken to another plane much further than where we are now. I like art like this, it shows me things I don't _"see" _and introduces me to the _"unfamiliar_."


It's a very intentional thing I try to do, make it in a way where it is "unfamiliar", by being unfamiliar it creates an effect and it evokes a journey to try and understand it. I mean this type of art isn't for everyone, but for those who do like it, there is a journey . Conversation pieces, create discussion and get people involved in the painting.


----------



## Theodore

Just an altered photo but I like it. Reminds me of art nouveau.


----------



## viva

Dunno if this guy is done or not...


----------



## Macrosapien

vivacissimamente said:


> Dunno if this guy is done or not...


OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH I really like this one! !!!!


----------



## Nomenclature

Woo, new marking period.




























And the would-be prom ticket for last year if my friend didn't flake out and forget to tell me the color scheme. >:O


----------



## viva

Another unfinished monster. I can never finish anything these days... I need to stop making everything so big! Or maybe I could just be more decisive. :tongue: This used to be a totally different painting.


----------



## snail

vivacissimamente said:


> Dunno if this guy is done or not...


This is my favorite so far, of all you have shown here. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Swelly

Unfinished Cinderella is really good!


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

I am in no way an artist, but when Ne stumbles upon shapes and shiny things, the outcome is usually bizarre.

Here's a bunch of curved-moulding mirrors in the shape of Asian architecture.


----------



## snail

This is the biggest canvas I have ever worked on with my Inktense pencils.









Afterward, I painted in my sketch book for a while. This was inspired by @Selene, who was kind enough to chat with me last night.


----------



## snail

Dragon (on canvas)









Accidental









Squiggle game with someone interesting I met today.


----------



## ozu

Some older traditional media stuff 
v


----------



## Macrosapien

@ozu your work is beautiful! I'd like to live in those paintings, i think. 

Here is that painting i was doing on watercolor paper... have been working on it off and on... still not finished...


----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Adamantya

some paintings done this fall. 1st and 3rd are from photos I took; 2nd and 4th are from photos in books.

please feel free to analyze/type/comment~


----------



## Aguila

Spider Women in ink and some unfinished sketches...
Spider Women








Cernnunos








Sorceress


----------



## Toru Okada

Adamantya said:


> some paintings done this fall. 1st and 3rd are from photos I took; 2nd and 4th are from photos in books.
> 
> please feel free to analyze/type/comment~


These are top-notch watercolors. For the space you are working with, you seem to have excellent control. Keep it up, I wanna see more.


----------



## clicheguevara

I never really payed much attention to this thread but some of you have impressive original ideas! If I would thank every post I liked on the last eighty pages, I'd be busy for hours...

I'm not much of an artist but here are some pencil drawings I've made. They're basically a play on compound words - if you translated the German word for eye-ball literally, you'd get "eye apple" and the German word for clavicle is "key leg"... 

So I guess those qualify me as a somewhat typical INTP after all :laughing:























(I don't have a scanner - sorry for bad webcam quality!)


----------



## SilentScream

A collage I made for a blog I wrote depicting the how media glorifies death - and fails to see what death itself is - misery. 









My interpretation of my country's flag :/









Horizon









*"Is your next move insured?"*

[this actually ended up as a Billboard as an Ad for the Life Insurance company I worked for  - I didn't get paid for it]



























My inner world - the bleeding desire to be a musician but not allowed to become one till it got to late.

I went ape shit on the last pic because I was so mad when I saw it.


----------



## Adamantya

Admros said:


> These are top-notch watercolors. For the space you are working with, you seem to have excellent control. Keep it up, I wanna see more.


Thanks! But actually, control is my problem; I've been trying to loosen up because it seems like the goal of watercolor is to be able to splash a couple of washes on the paper, just hinting at what's really there, and the viewer's eye puts everything together and it looks right. So the last three paintings are me trying really hard to 'loosen up'. XD 
It may look like I finally did in the last one, but the original photo is actually that misty.


----------



## snail

I painted this while waiting for my bed topper to dry at the laundromat. I'm considering altering it with metallic pens to make the orange creature poop sparkly rainbows.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Here's an animation I did for a flour sack project.


----------



## Monkey King

Did some tweaking on a photo I did of the trolly passing by. I like how it looks lol---- I think I want to use it to advertise my org's panel forum.


----------



## viva

A recent one.










Also, here's my studio in case anyone was wondering what it looks like (a shithole). :kitteh:


----------



## oso

snail said:


> I painted this while waiting for my bed topper to dry at the laundromat. I'm considering altering it with metallic pens to make the orange creature poop sparkly rainbows.


I really like this, I don't know why. :happy:


----------



## Brian1

Occupy DC at McPherson Square in front of the White House. This is on Vermont Ave-WH is on Pennsylvania Ave.,though the metro rail stop for the WH, is McPherson Square. First patch.


----------



## snail

I played a new art game with one of my friends tonight where we both started from the same photo reference, then drew the image in each other's styles.

She drew her butterfly in my whimsical cartoon style:










I drew my butterfly in her more detailed style, placing more emphasis on my pencil marks than I usually would:


----------



## Macrosapien

I revamped my art gallery recently. Well the art gallery of the Automata Theatre. 

ART GALLERY « Automata Theatre


----------



## viva




----------



## Fleetfoot

This is a logo design I did last night:










And a cat who found a bird's nest:


----------



## Brian1

Love this.



vivacissimamente said:


>


----------



## screamofconscious

vivacissimamente said:


>


*Zoink* My desktop has officially been decorated by Viva.:ninja:


----------



## snail

I've been working on canvas lately, preparing for Christmas.





























I got to play a game of squiggle today with someone at the coffee shop.


----------



## Macrosapien

I'm working on doing a tarot card deck with a friend of mine. I started to design one for the devil card:



















quite different XD lol.


----------



## viva

Senior thesis is done and being presented in mere hours!!!


----------



## viva

And here are close-ups of a few I hadn't posted on here yet.


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## LotusBlossom

*"Standing Still"

*​ 






​ 
A friend made a new art site/community thingie, and I did this for one of the daily sketch topics there.


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## bob_toeback

Gears 3, some spoilers included:


----------



## Macrosapien

so far...


----------



## infinilux

^
Looks pretty wicked.


----------



## snail

I think this has something to do with the internal conflict between interdependence and isolation.










I mostly did this one because I wanted to see what a hot pink griffin would look like.


----------



## Brian1

This picture on the left is the front of the Ronald Reagan Building of International Trade,and the picture on the right is more of the same building, and the tents are Occupy DC. Occupy DC this section is the Pennsylvania Ave, closer to the Capitol but really closer to National Theatre, Ford's Theatre, the Old Post Office Pavilion and the National Press Club. I was hungry after this, so I went into the Corner Bakery, and there were all these pictures of famous newscasters, then I found out, I was eating in a shop in the National Press Club. I sat by Dan Rather,Lesley Stahl, and Charles Kuralt.


Other:So, this needs explaining. Of course people are protesting the Reagan legacy of inequality hands of government,(on my deviantart account I titled it Protesting the Reagan Legacy) the marketplace will take care of itself...but it get's better, the tents are in front of a building. What is the name of this building...the Ronald Reagan Building of International Trade. It was under his leadership that we traded the actual job. Those went overseas to cheaper labor in places like India and China. But wait it gets better, Ronald Reagan hated Martin Luther King Jr., called him a communist, didn't approve of the Civil Rights Act,social justice...everything King stood for, the protest of the homeless is taking place at Freedom Plaza, named for Dr. King. Right directly across from the Reagan building is the Willard International Hotel. It was here, that Dr. King perfected his I Have A Dream Speech. The whole idea of these Occupy movements is what about the rest of us, the 99%, versus the 1% who are the billionaires. It was during the Reagan Administration that the chasm of inequality between these two groups started, and the idea of tax cuts all the time while cutting money spent on social programs that benefit the poor-a point Dr. King himself made at money diverted from the Great Society to fund the Vietnam War.


----------



## cue5c

So here is some of my photography.




























I can post more later if anyone would like. roud:


----------



## infinilux




----------



## Aza

Yeah, Lookingglass and myself are working on a Tarot card set. Its probably going to take sometime, but not too bad since there are two of us working on it.

Here is my progress of "The Empress"


----------



## viva

Just thought I would announce to everyone that after the art faculty met up to vote after the final critique for my thesis last Friday, they have deemed me worthy of moving onto thesis exhibition next semester! This means my artwork is going to be in a real deal exhibition in a real deal gallery!!! I AM BEYOND OVERJOYED.


----------



## Brian1

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Owfin

From a recent photo outing:


----------



## cue5c

I was going through my old photos and I don't even remember doing this, although I remember the shoot:


----------



## snail

Selene with pink blossoms.










Squiggle! The young artist had already been playing it by herself, and this was her first time playing it with someone else. After we had converted each other's squiggles into paintings, we traded. Now I have her art hanging on my wall.









Here she is holding the drawing I made from her squiggles.


----------



## Macrosapien

I think im done.


----------



## snail




----------



## Oleas

Hi all! Here are a few sketches I've done. I draw mostly on my way to uni on the train, with my Muji pen  lol Of course they're only sketches, and quick ones. I've just gone back to drawing recently, so don't be too hard on me :blushed: ! (I love, love, love art, and looking at it.)


















(the lace top took me quite long.. it's all dots and patterns that need to look random! a torture!)


----------



## Macrosapien

Oleas said:


> Hi all! Here are a few sketches I've done. I draw mostly on my way to uni on the train, with my Muji pen  lol Of course they're only sketches, and quick ones. I've just gone back to drawing recently, so don't be too hard on me :blushed: ! (I love, love, love art, and looking at it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the lace top took me quite long.. it's all dots and patterns that need to look random! a torture!)


your art is great.wadda ya mean dont be too hard on yeah lol. do you draw your hands without references?


----------



## Oleas

LookingGlass said:


> your art is great.wadda ya mean dont be too hard on yeah lol. do you draw your hands without references?


I've drawn a few from pictures I saw in magazines. The first one is actually pretty close to what they actually looked like in the pic. Which is weird cause the drawing looks almost out of proportion!


----------



## jacy

One of my silkscreens:








jacy's deviantART gallery


----------



## Brian1

Silk Screening is fun.



jacy said:


> One of my silkscreens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacy's deviantART gallery


----------



## zayzay

well @Oleas heres a few of my pics, tell me what u think.


----------



## zayzay

a few more.


----------



## zayzay

yup theres a bunch.


----------



## zayzay

allright thats all for now.


----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## snail

Symbiosis


----------



## orphansparrow

here's a random, unfinished sketch i did recently..


----------



## snail

*Consumed.* The creature is imagining the taste of starlight, deluding itself into being filled by what it cannot reach. The crazed joy exists only in proportion to its desperation as it wishes away the distance, surviving on fantasies to sustain itself.









*Chain.* The deformed creature hangs a daisy chain so she can identify with what makes the flowers beautiful, celebrating that she is a soft, pink, delicate thing with wings like petals, despite her shriveled arms, oversized feet, wrinkled skin and bulbous nose.


----------



## ichibi

Some of my sketches : )



















A self portrait I did about a year ago, hah!


----------



## Macrosapien

@ichibi you are an amazing sketch artist.


----------



## LotusBlossom

another kwickie-koo-koo made for a challenge at a friend's art community








uhmmm
yeah. there's no real reason why her hair should be electric turquoise . trying to mix styles here, between realism-ish (I used no reference for the face) and uhm, solid blocks of bright colours.


----------



## ichibi

LookingGlass said:


> @_ichibi_ you are an amazing sketch artist.


thank you LookingGlass! ^^


----------



## Macrosapien

The Magician .. finally done lol.


----------



## Autumn Raven




----------



## Autumn Raven

Sigh. I don't know how to work all of this doodoo... I'm not all that technologically advanced. 
Oh well, it's as big as I could figure out how to make it.


----------



## Autumn Raven

"We recycle".
Haha, my ass.

Sorry for the other 4324034324324 million posts that I screwed up. I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## tessabe

There's some nice art here. This is an old one I did in crayola crayon.








One of these days I'll have to scan that.
This one was in copic markers.








I haven't done a lot of cg work, this is one I made to try out a program.


----------



## cue5c

Here's a picture I did inspired by Joanna Newsom's Sawdust & Diamonds. I feel like it could use something extra, but I do like how it turned out.


----------



## cue5c

Kayness said:


> yeah. there's no real reason why her hair should be electric turquoise . trying to mix styles here, between realism-ish (I used no reference for the face) and uhm, solid blocks of bright colours.


Have you thought about adding some definition to the hair? I know that wasn't the point, but you're amazing at the little details and I feel like that would be such a striking and provoking picture if it had that little something extra.


----------



## Scruffy

Disgusting quality, but it's the best I can manage for awhile. A heightened drawing (black and white charcoal) of a skull drawn drawn from observation.


----------



## snail

Dalien said:


> I would love to see your avatar full size!  Your admiration really shines! Has it shown up yet? I hope so. Commissioned work...damn, snail, that is fantastic! You go girl!


Yes, @Selene now owns the original, which finally made it there safely. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## zallla

Thanks for @PlushWitch for providing the link here, this is an awesome thread...! Okay, trying to be brave enough and post some of my own here... :happy:

View attachment 29033
View attachment 29034
View attachment 29035
View attachment 29036
View attachment 29037


----------



## sonicdrink

I paint, but I also draw A LOT.


----------



## snail




----------



## snail

I decided to spend the day making my own art. Tomorrow I plan to return to the illustration project.


----------



## LotusBlossom

snail said:


> I decided to spend the day making my own art. Tomorrow I plan to return to the illustration project.


 what illustration project are you work on?? I take that it's a separate project from the commission you did on the last page?


----------



## snail

Kayness said:


> what illustration project are you work on?? I take that it's a separate project from the commission you did on the last page?


I'm illustrating a children's book for a local author I met at the coffee shop.


----------



## LotusBlossom

snail said:


> I'm illustrating a children's book for a local author I met at the coffee shop.


 wooow congrats! well done


----------



## sprinkles

Decided to put some real work into something for a change...
It's not my absolute best, but I'm happy how it turned out.


----------



## snail

More art.


----------



## Amarose

This is my newest creation, just trying a new style, maybe it'll work better for me, for now at least, what do you all think of it?







I know the bird could use improvement, but I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## snail

Amarose said:


> This is my newest creation, just trying a new style, maybe it'll work better for me, for now at least, what do you all think of it?
> 
> View attachment 29338
> I know the bird could use improvement, but I think it turned out pretty good.


I think it is simple, elegant, and would look really great cut from a piece of dark fabric, used as an applique on a tote bag.


----------



## Amarose

Ok, I guess I should have waited to post all of my recent pictures on here, but here they are now, what do you all think of them?







This one was a little wacky because of the branches overlapping the moon.







Sorry this one is sideways. It's not the best one of the bunch, but what do you think of it (I've never done that flower before, so that's a new thing for me).







Clearly not a silhouette (it was going to be) just vines wrapping around a pole (or whatever it is.........)







The best eye I've ever drawn in my opinion...... maybe someday I'll get the rest of the face lol

What do you all think of these?


----------



## sprinkles

Amarose said:


> Ok, I guess I should have waited to post all of my recent pictures on here, but here they are now, what do you all think of them?


I really like the flower, and the one with green vines. The color of the vines on the black and white really makes it pop IMO.


----------



## Macrosapien

finally complete:

This would be my interpretation of the Strength/Fortitude Card.


----------



## Erudis

A render I've made using two of our characters for our studio's presentation poster.










We like vikings.


----------



## SwingAndMiss

My deviantart page is listed as my homepage. when things in my life ease up, i'll be getting back into painting and uploading. yes, i'm a very big xena:wp fan as you can yell.


----------



## sprinkles

SwingAndMiss said:


> My deviantart page is listed as my homepage. when things in my life ease up, i'll be getting back into painting and uploading. yes, i'm a very big xena:wp fan as you can yell.


I had a peek there: great work!


----------



## Amarose

More random artwork, sorry that some of them are sideways.















Close-up of the next image







Probably a little overdone, oops

















As you see with this, and others I've shown, I like the silhouetted bird and branch thing, I'm thinking about doing a set of four in paint on bigger paper to hang up, paintings basically.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Here is a picture that I made today for an online printmaking class that I am taking. It is a mixed media project that involves doodling. I used fabric spray paint, acrylic paints, markers, and correction fluid. Until yesterday, I would have never thought to use correction fluid as an art medium. But it now comes in this handy dandy pen format so I can draw with it. I like the effect that the correction fluid has. This was a very fun project as I was able to focus on color and shape and let the picture unfold on its own.


----------



## cue5c

I had a dream about a month ago and it keeps revealing things to me, so I thought I'd try to capture a moment from it.


----------



## whisperycat

*Another blast from the past*

Never finished this one 









Sections from a very old drawing


----------



## viva




----------



## cue5c




----------



## Azelll

*It's probably a pretty big pic sorry, its me, with cat eyes, symbolizing my Nickname, and my love for cats into art  *


----------



## dizzygirl

For @snail @LookingGlass @viva @Kayness and whoever else comes across this and finds it useful! I came across this and thought I might share it
OCCAM'S RAZOR - This Ain't the Library

sorry about tagging so few of the many talented people here but those tagged are the ones I am familiar with on the artpage. :sad:


----------



## dizzygirl

LookingGlass said:


> finally complete:
> 
> This would be my interpretation of the Strength/Fortitude Card.


This is beautifully potent! It actually gives off such a feeling of raw strength but then her feet and her face make her seem so at ease and calm. 
There's almost a feeling of happiness along with the portrayal of strength.
Wonderfully done


----------



## LucasM

Enjoy dabbling with watercolour every once in a while... my latest attempt turned out somewhat decent so here.


----------



## viva




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Video editing is an art too!


----------



## dizzygirl

@Aza that is beautiful!
@Axe yes it is! Well done! I love Tangled! :happy: and your vid almost made me cry where Eugene is almost dying :sad:


----------



## sonicdrink

@Aza I used to do SO MUCH video editing, but then my editor (and computer) started to get slow. *sigh*....


----------



## Aza

dizzygirl said:


> @Aza that is beautiful!
> @Axe yes it is! Well done! I love Tangled! :happy: and your vid almost made me cry where Eugene is almost dying :sad:


Thanks! Appreciate the nice comment.


----------



## WolfStar

Wow, you people are talented. o:

My stuff is all on my dA. Laerbn on deviantART Not the usual kind of 'art', but there's some different stuff in there.


----------



## Aza

dizzygirl said:


> The whole drawing didn't come so it's in parts!
> @Kayness this is the one )


This is actually good, you have a strength for doing intricate designs. So you should continue to focus on that. I know first hand that doing small designs isn't easy and very time consuming.


----------



## dizzygirl

Thank you so much Aza!! :happy:
Yes, trying to work on it


----------



## snail

Breaking the Curse


----------



## snail




----------



## Ace Face

Just did this one. Ugh, lol. Everyone else here puts me to shame. I am n00bcakes--don't judge me!


----------



## Nomenclature

I would take a better picture, but I don't have it with me anymore. I hope it likes its new home in the school's art showcase


----------



## Amarose

I submit to you these 







sorry for sideways image, i don't think I've posted this one yet, this was painted on a canvas for my good friend who adores wolves







My newest creation, apparently too big for the webcam so you got a bit of my arm when I moved the image back lol.


----------



## Amarose

Ace Face said:


> Just did this one. Ugh, lol. Everyone else here puts me to shame. I am n00bcakes--don't judge me!
> 
> View attachment 29742



Your artwork there looks similar to my best friend's, she's an ENFP too (I've seen you around that's how I know your type lol). It's really good, I wish I could do people, you have talent.


----------



## dizzygirl

snail said:


> Breaking the Curse


This is beautiful Snail! It feels like I am looking at a moving fairytale.

@Amarose I love the style of your drawings! and I love them both! amazing!


----------



## Ace Face

Amarose said:


> Your artwork there looks similar to my best friend's, she's an ENFP too (I've seen you around that's how I know your type lol). It's really good, I wish I could do people, you have talent.


Thank you. I've never done anything like it before. I started drawing on the canvas, and when I saw that it was actually coming out all right, I was puzzled and somewhat shocked. I have *-never-* been good at drawing or anything like that in my life. Perhaps I'm just more focused now? I really don't know. I mean, I've painted before, but it's typically structure-free o.0 So this is new territory for me, and I'm going to explore it a little more. I'm working on another right now


----------



## jadedtortoise

jadedtortoise on deviantART <-- My deviant art if you wanna see more of my art


----------



## jadedtortoise

snail said:


> More art.


Your stuff is amazing! You should do professional illustration! (if you don't already)


----------



## zeBunnyQueen




----------



## LotusBlossom

Something I drew for @_Stephen_ for his birthday, but I finished it 3 days late because work got in the way:


----------



## Dimensional Transition

INTP art! I'm an aspiring illustrator/independent art-person.

I often use fineliners, pencils, watercolors and my wacom+Flash CS4 for making my art.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Dimensional Transition said:


> ...


The style of your digital art kind of reminds me of Drew Millward's. Have you heard of him? He's great!
http://drewmillward.com/2012/gallery?afg2_page_id=6


----------



## Dimensional Transition

Kayness said:


> The style of your digital art kind of reminds me of Drew Millward's. Have you heard of him? He's great!
> Work | Drew Millward


 Holy crap, never heard of him before! INSPIRATION! YES! Thanks!

Not sure if I should be happy or not with the fact that my artwork reminds you of someone else's artwork haha. Originality is something I very much strive for. He does seem quite succesful, though!


----------



## LucasM

Just made this...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm taking an online course in doodling and mixed media. Here is my newest effort. It involves all sorts of media, lots of doodling, and homemade stamps.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

OK, two more.


----------



## snail

I did five tiny quick drawings instead of two large detailed ones today.


----------



## zallla

@snail, oh those are adorable... The third one is my favorite, it looks just as happy as I feel :happy:

Okay, here's one of my own. The quality of the file isn't the best one but I only have one camera and very little patience ha-ha.
View attachment 29986


----------



## snail

LucidDream said:


> @snail, oh those are adorable... The third one is my favorite, it looks just as happy as I feel :happy:
> 
> Okay, here's one of my own. The quality of the file isn't the best one but I only have one camera and very little patience ha-ha.
> View attachment 29986


That is super cute! What did you use? It looks almost like you were using the same art supplies I use for my illustrations.

The little sleeping dog is just adorable.


----------



## zallla

snail said:


> That is super cute! What did you use? It looks almost like you were using the same art supplies I use for my illustrations.
> 
> The little sleeping dog is just adorable.



_Thanks_! Seeing that you're a professional I'm very pleased to hear that... I also like your style very, very much :happy: 

Nothing extraordinary, just my Bic Kids Tropicolors 2 :kitteh: Colouring pencils and black Faber Castell pen. I'm allergic and can't tolerate acryl so I'm not painting a lot... 

And btw, it's not _necessarily_ a dog - although it looks like it _could_ be. It's the choice of the viewer :happy:


----------



## snail

LucidDream said:


> _Thanks_! Seeing that you're a professional I'm very pleased to hear that... I also like your style very, very much :happy:
> 
> Nothing extraordinary, just my Bic Kids Tropicolors 2 :kitteh: Colouring pencils and black Faber Castell pen. I'm allergic and can't tolerate acryl so I'm not painting a lot...
> 
> And btw, it's not _necessarily_ a dog - although it looks like it _could_ be. It's the choice of the viewer :happy:



Wow! I'm in awe. You did that with those?! That takes some serious skill.


I wasn't feeling well today, so I only doodled one very tiny thing.









The paper texture isn't so horrible in real life, but the scan really sucks.

Here is sort of how it might look smoothed out a bit.


----------



## cue5c




----------



## zallla

snail said:


> Wow! I'm in awe. You did that with those?! That takes some serious skill.


Oh, thanks :blushed:! I have to ask, what did you think I used? But yes, I did it with those and I've also used those for the pictures I put here a while before... Hmm, do you know any really good pencils? Are Derwent's good? I've thought I could buy some more but I don't want to pay a lot for pens that aren't any better than the ones I'm already having...


----------



## snail

LucidDream said:


> Oh, thanks :blushed:! I have to ask, what did you think I used? But yes, I did it with those and I've also used those for the pictures I put here a while before... Hmm, do you know any really good pencils? Are Derwent's good? I've thought I could buy some more but I don't want to pay a lot for pens that aren't any better than the ones I'm already having...


I use Derwent Inktense ink pencils with a water brush, and they are my favorite art supplies so far. I guarantee that I wouldn't be able to do work as nice as yours with the tools you are using, so I can only imagine what someone with your skill could do with a set like mine.


----------



## zallla

snail said:


> I use Derwent Inktense ink pencils with a water brush, and they are my favorite art supplies so far. I guarantee that I wouldn't be able to do work as nice as yours with the tools you are using, so I can only imagine what someone with your skill could do with a set like mine.


Erm, you seem to have too good (at least better than my own) impression of my skills... :shocked::kitteh: But anyway, you've made me really curious and motivated about buying those so I'm definitely going to do that and let's see what I'll get to do with them. I'm glad I posted here, wouldn't have thought of buying those otherwise, at least not now... Sorry if this was off the topic, didn't mean to, just got carried away by art


----------



## perfectcircle

omg you guys
you're amazing


----------



## Ace Face

AirMarionette said:


> Moments of sadness often result in spontaneous paintings of boy robots on your closet door:


Was looking back at some old stuffs and found what appears to be @Stephen before @Kayness


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ace Face said:


> Was looking back at some old stuffs and found what appears to be @Stephen before @Kayness


 hahaha! that's so cute!


----------



## cue5c

I've been avoiding posting my photography that I'm really proud of since most of it is portraiture, but since I don't think she'd mind I'm just gonna go ahead and post some of my favorite work. The first is a photo inspired again by Joanna Newsom's Ys. This time it's the song Emily and, as anyone who's heard it may have guessed, is fittingly ornate.


----------



## Chwimleian

I wanted to post my sketches, but I can't color or shade, so I shall just watch this thread instead o-o Everyone's so talented!


----------



## Macrosapien

another picture of a piece I did.. this is the hangman:


----------



## SwingAndMiss

Barely half way through my newest piece. It sucks right now hopefully the finished product wont. I'm trying to get out of the habit of posting unfinished pieces onto deviantart out of sheer impatience and bordem, so i'm posting it on here instead, where my artistic reputation doesn't matter. 

One step at a time. :laughing:










Anyone recognise this character?


----------



## Grac3

^^ This one is a self-portrait.








And this is my version of Alfred E. Neuman.


----------



## zallla

View attachment 30137


View attachment 30138


----------



## Amarose

Human figures are not my thing, I'm not that good at them, and the dang circle didn't end up circular. This was done for my friend, she wanted a dancer silhouette, she chose that figure.


----------



## Amarose

Should have waited to put this one with the other one, but here's the other one I did. Peace in Chinese, or at least I pretty sure that's what it is, google could have lied lol.


----------



## zallla

I bought new pencils yesterday, these I made with Derwent's sketching pencils, I found them pretty good!

View attachment 30139

View attachment 30140


----------



## viva

two works in progress


----------



## Ace Face

@viva, I love your use of color and the texture is always intriguing


----------



## Amarose

I'm actually happy with this one. Peace, Harmony, Tranquility (that's the meaning of the Chinese symbols on the side, in that order from top to bottom).


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

View attachment 30238
View attachment 30239
View attachment 30240


----------



## Miriamisfj

Here is a cake I decorated for my big sisters birthday - I usually do my favourite works to get eaten
My first experiment with the little cupcakes


----------



## Miriamisfj

Art from my visual diary since Jan 18th









Inspired by the coastline on a camping trip









My bedroom wall at the moment, trying to develop an idea into an artwork about friendship









Mindless sketching









A self portrait of sorts... both people are me - I was just a little lost









A little sketch on a rainy day









A tree in charcoal

... Got more but I will leave some for later


----------



## Farkas Abel

OK here are some of my drawings:







Excalibur(2010) 








Medieval autumn(2010) 








Jedi on mission(2011) 








My werewolf form(2011)








Icewing(2011) 








Anthro(2011)








Staring into nothing(2012)

And some digital drawings: 








12 December 2011(2011)








Gabriel(2012)


----------



## natatatalia

This is a painting I made a while ago. It's inspired by the artist Franz Marc and the SATC quote 'Maybe some women aren't meant to be tamed. Maybe they just need to run free til they find someone just as wild to run with them'.
I also think that it perfectly describes my ESTP personality.


----------



## LittleWing

Valentine's day gift for a good friend of mine.









These last two are very Audrey Kawasaki inspired, and neither of them are done. Trying to find my own groove, though. Opinions are nice.


----------



## whisperycat

*Cereal killer*









Don't eat the wheat!


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Random girl popped up into my mind, so I drew it in my office for a relief. <3

“It turns out that an eerie type of chaos can lurk just behind a facade of order - and yet, deep inside the chaos lurks an even eerier type of order” 
- Douglas Hostadter


----------



## HollyGolightly

Picture of Jeff Buckley I did for my boyfriend when I had a crush on him but was too shy to say


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Fizz

Brian1 said:


> View attachment 32113
> View attachment 32114
> View attachment 32115


How many times do I have to tell you to stop teasing chubby Korean boys with cookies!?


----------



## viva

Work in progress (shitty photo, sorry)










Detail


----------



## Brian1

Teasing chubby Korean boys seemed like a good idea at the time.:laughing:


----------



## jadedtortoise

Linking from my DA...


----------



## Miriamisfj

community









...safe from the big scary world









true friendship/love


----------



## HollyGolightly

So many talented artists here  I love this thread


----------



## Curiosajess

Drawn with prismacolors! I need more practice, but it was fun to draw!


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Some of my work in the past:
























































































































Above Painting based off something I edited on photoshop:









I'm having an art nostalgic crisis.

http://darkclasps.tumblr.com/tagged/art

Check out my other past works if you want. :3 Also, if you want to laugh, look at this sculpture I've done... 

http://phoebexjaspe.deviantart.com/art/Furcifer-287974989


----------



## Fizz

Brian1 said:


> Teasing chubby Korean boys seemed like a good idea at the time.:laughing:


That's what they _all_ say.


----------



## Brian1

This is based upon the Roy Lichtenstein cartoon type painting he did. I'm very influenced by him. Anyways, this is a wife catching her husband cheating on her. And there are two captions here, the top part says "She opened the door and found him. In bed with another woman !!!" And the guy says, "Looks like this affair is O-ver."


You can see the picture and captions better if you click on the picture and it will open to a better viewing window.


----------



## Redline

Sculpted it for my mom out of the toughest clay I've ever used. Had bruises on my palms by the end of it.









This is probably what I'm most proud of.









Painted on a wall in my high school.









Something else I'm happy with. Lines of the hand took me ages.









My first attempt at using a graphics tablet. Needs some work. I love the eyes though.


----------



## HollyGolightly

My work does not compare to any of yours (damn you super talented people) but this represents how I feel:









And this represent how mindlessly happy i am!! *pukes rainbows*


----------



## Dimensional Transition




----------



## snail

Clashing Glows


----------



## LucasM

Never have a clue what I am doing. Practice practice practice I guess?


----------



## Miss Scarlet

One of my paintings


----------



## Miss Scarlet

snail said:


> Clashing Glows


Is this colored pencils???


----------



## SilentScream

Been a while since I posted here  Some really old shots. I tried to create a different mood with each photo. Not sure if I was able to capture it though.


----------



## AbioticPrime

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> One of my paintings


Beautiful. What's the story behind the meaning? Or open to interpretation?


----------



## snail

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Is this colored pencils???


Derwent Inktense ink pencils. Good guess.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Serial Hero said:


> Beautiful. What's the story behind the meaning? Or open to interpretation?


Thanks. There is a story. But I'm not sharing it.

But I'm not offended if others see something different that I didn't intend.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

snail said:


> Derwent Inktense ink pencils. Good guess.


Wow, I didn't even know about these! I need to try them!


----------



## AbioticPrime

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Thanks. There is a story. But I'm not sharing it.
> 
> But I'm not offended if others see something different that I didn't intend.


For me, I see an illustration of how unique yet collective we are as humans; a paradox -- facing a busy, brooding world out there yet having a vibrant unique world in there. 

Also, a snapshot of one of many moments I have where I'm in the tangible world -- surrounded by people, places, things -- all superficial -- and it just hits me how silly it all is; the jobs we pursue, the grades/paychecks everyone is exhausted chasing after, the "fakeness". Yet, also how beautiful it all is -- how it came to be, what it means, etc.

Similar to your meaning perhaps?


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Serial Hero said:


> For me, I see an illustration of how unique yet collective we are as humans; a paradox -- facing a busy, brooding world out there yet having a vibrant unique world in there.
> 
> Also, a snapshot of one of many moments I have where I'm in the tangible world -- surrounded by people, places, things -- all superficial -- and it just hits me how silly it all is; the jobs we pursue, the grades/paychecks everyone is exhausted chasing after, the "fakeness". Yet, also how beautiful it all is -- how it came to be, what it means, etc.
> 
> Similar to your meaning perhaps?


ROFL! Nope not even close. Kinda the opposite actually.


----------



## AbioticPrime

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> ROFL! Nope not even close. Kinda the opposite actually.


Here's another meaning I get from your painting in slam-poetry style:

Feeling ostracized; ostracized for having 'heretic' thoughts, visions, ideas, directions; having a sea of less vibrant people between you and your goals/dreams.

Feeling disconnected; only seeing what's inside yourself, blind to the rest of 'em. Wondering; yearning for attachment, connection -- a familiar face in an otherwise faceless crowd.

Impossible to change, impossible to assimilate; the mind is too deeply-rooted; ingrained.


These are some more interpretations which I personally identify with. Getting warmer?


----------



## SwingAndMiss

SwingAndMiss said:


> Barely half way through my newest piece. It sucks right now hopefully the finished product wont. I'm trying to get out of the habit of posting unfinished pieces onto deviantart out of sheer impatience and bordem, so i'm posting it on here instead, where my artistic reputation doesn't matter.
> 
> One step at a time. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognise this character?



He's getting better. Really gotta fix the colour of his skin, though. if i could manage to work on it for longer than 10 minutes before i got distracted, he'd be finished by now. God i hate detail work










I just take snap shots of my work to help keep myself entertained.


----------



## Macrosapien

SwingAndMiss said:


> He's getting better. Really gotta fix the colour of his skin, though. if i could manage to work on it for longer than 10 minutes before i got distracted, he'd be finished by now. God i hate detail work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just take snap shots of my work to help keep myself entertained.


I don't remember his name, but I did watch Zena warrior princess a lot when I was a kid. I remember this character... wasn't he the comic relief in the series?


----------



## SwingAndMiss

Yeah, that's him. At least he's recognisable.






Sadly, unlike most people, I've been into Xena well past the nineties.


----------



## Macrosapien

SwingAndMiss said:


> Yeah, that's him. At least he's recognisable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, unlike most people, I've been into Xena well past the nineties.


Ah Nostalgia... yeah still sort of remembered him. I think Joxer died in the series, if i remember correctly. 

Lol nothing wrong with that. I still like zena, although I don't watch it anymore, mainly because I forgot about it. I watched Zena and Hercules religiously, especially zena as it was the better of the two.


----------



## Macrosapien

errmm I think im done with this, only been doing it for 9 days off and on. It has nudity, but it's art.

tis my interpretation of the Judgment tarot card.


----------



## LotusBlossom

*art for a tutorial i've written*

recently, @_snail_ asked me if I would do a face shading tutorial, and coincidentally I was going to do one as well, so she gave me a motivation to take it to completion and not just loaf about .

(click on the pic to go to the tutorial)


It's super long, but that's only because I just have so much to write on the subject, and that's not even exhaustive treatment :bored:

my blog is still a mess at the min with lots of incomplete bits and placeholder links, please bear with me o-o...

and yeah I used Amanda Seyfried as a reference.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I did this one yesterday. I'm taking an online class on watercolor sketching from Strathmore. This is my second painting from the first of four lessons.


----------



## snail

I drew this for the person who is fixing up the fiddle that belonged to my great grandmother's brother. I plan to learn to play it soon.


----------



## Driftwood

I didn't mean to post this.....


----------



## LotusBlossom

Traditional art time. I haven't drawn or painted any proper artwork with traditional medium in YEARS sooooo most of these are just experimenting and stuff, just to get myself used to it:
*
Acrylics:*




































*Oil pastels. * These are supposed to be semi-abstract, like, just a bunch of shapes that happen to resemble fruit. It was kind of experimenting with what I could do with oil pastels in term of the texture/blending/overlaying properties of the medium. I did these over a month back and hilariously, as I was scanning and rotating some of these images, I forgot which way was the correct way up.




































*Watercolours:*
cyclops alien octopus bunny. watercolour + black pen









colourful bunny with blue tentacle skirt and sugar skull bunny with weird tentacly flowers. watercolour +coloured pens









bunny mandala









chinese masks. an experiment in using really laying on the watercolours really thickly for opacity + flat colours


----------



## Stephen

Kayness said:


> colourful bunny with blue tentacle skirt and sugar skull bunny with weird tentacly flowers.


Accidentally hilarious artist is accidentally hilarious.


----------



## Toru Okada

fine studies you have there, @Kayness . They feel very dimensional and have a nice real weight to them. 

More drawing in photoshop. This time I drew my favorite character from my favorite show.


----------



## Smiling Aria

Woo! Finished something! "The Sky Seemed Particularly Pink Today!" is the title  it's going to be a part of a children's book I'm working on!


----------



## viva

Here's some better photos of pieces I only posted crappy cell phone pictures of before, as well as a couple of ones you guys haven't seen. All these will be in my exhibition that opens this Friday. I'm so excited and nervous!


----------



## Smiling Aria

@viva the last one reminds me a bit of pink lemonade ^_^ (I love pink lemonade! It makes everything better!)


----------



## Smiling Aria

@Kayness this one is my favorite ^o^ reminds me of a tibetan buddhist mandala but with bunnies x3


----------



## LotusBlossom

Smiling Aria said:


> @_Kayness_ this one is my favorite ^o^ reminds me of a tibetan buddhist mandala but with bunnies x3


 oh thank you! I painted this while I was listening to the Om Mani Padme Hum song that I had as my profile song recently, and I also tried to emulate the traditional mandala format of having a square with four 'gates' coming out of it inside a larger circle. I recognize that it's a tibetan buddhist meditation music even though I told you that I do like a lot of hindu devotional music, because the vast majority of the devotional music I listen to is Hindu heh


----------



## Dimensional Transition

Kayness said:


> Acrylics:


Damn. I've always wanted to learn how to paint people as 'touchable' and stylish as that. I absolutely adore that style. Terrific stuff Kayness!


----------



## snail

Duck-billed Pegasus


----------



## Minerva1

Eh, I notice many imperfections. Maybe I'll fix them in the future.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

For some reason, my pictures always come out really little.

I don't know how to fix that.
But here is a tea party still life in water color:







Two weeks later, I did a very similar picture in acrylic. This time, I added a full moon outside the window and a wolf howling at it. Needless to say, it was a good deal of fun to paint that.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

For some reason, my pictures always come out really little.

I don't know how to fix that.
But here is a tea party still life in water color:












Two weeks later, I did a very similar picture in acrylic. This time, I added a full moon outside the window and a wolf howling at it. Needless to say, it was a good deal of fun to paint that.


----------



## Tsaiireii

Recently branched into the realism side of digital art for fun. :>

Something I'm working on... I clearly don't know what antomy is. LOL
(full image is a real page stretcher...)



And something sorta recent.


----------



## dilletante

here are a couple of oil paintings


----------



## dilletante

I also like abstract painting. These are acrylic


----------



## sonicdrink

My rendition of an Archaeopteryx.


----------



## sorry_neither

I've been trying to figure out how to tap into crazy dream logic for years, and I suddenly figured it out this weekend...of course this happened when I was supposed to working on something else.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I did quite a lot of drawing this weeekend!

On Friday, I went to this monthly local portrait day thingie, where artists and illustrators of all skill levels would gather and draw a sitter(s) in 20 minute slots and after that we'd put up our portraits of them on display for sale, and we get the money at the end of the night. So yeah, it's a bit of pocket money for us . There were 6 sitters that night and three of them bought my paintings, which is a massive improvement from the last time I went, which is exactly a year ago . These are the ones that I didn't sell:










On Saturday, I went to life drawing class. The pen drawings are of short poses ranging from 3-10 minutes, and the one on the right is the long pose and I drew it with watercolour pencil and waterbrush. I left about half an hour early because I was so tired.










However, the painting below is the reason I'm posting here today. It's supposed to be an illustration for the picture your tritype thread, and this is my "9w1: Inner Sanctum" picture. I was going to hold it until I finish the other ones ("4w5: Inner Fantasy Self" and "5w4: Inner Tinker Toy"), but honestly, I'm totally out of ideas at the moment for this triptych, so if I am going to wait so that I can post everything together it's probably going to be AGES before I get them all done...lol.


----------



## snail

I haven't had time to do any real art lately, so this is a test doodle on a small scrap of a new kind of paper I wanted to try out.


----------



## PaperStars

I just recently changed styles to this, so yeaaaah. I'm selling it off as a pet in Virtual Pet List, so eyup~ There are interests but as it isn't a gummy cell-shaded piece like most petsites, people find it hard to decide if they need it or not. o D o Though, I generally work as an artist for Virtual Pet Sites, currently I'm free lancing because I've been too busy with real life.

Here's me drawing it (WARNING: My Little Pony Music) :


----------



## Minerva1

Today's products of boredom:


----------



## viva

Some photos from my exhibition!!  It's split between two locations and this is the crappier one, with the crappier work (imo) but I haven't taken photos in the other gallery yet soooo... these will have to do!


----------



## sprinkles

Still a work in progress... at 27 layers.
The upper wings are more hellish to do than the lower ones. >.<


----------



## snail

A couple of doodles from this morning.



















I just got a few of my paintings in a gallery for the first time, but I don't have any photos of that yet.


----------



## Farkas Abel

Above the Clouds


----------



## RachelAnn1227

Beautiful photography : )


----------



## Minerva1

I've already posted this in another thread but I suppose this thread is more fitting.
I used to draw in this style constantly but now I am far too impatient.
I wish I had a better picture of it.
Also, I half-assed the bottom due to impatience.
I drew it about a year ago:


----------



## Ablysmal

I drew these for my general art class last year (don't mind the bad smudging)

my hand writing








my hand holding a glass








my eyes


----------



## Mind Swirl

Usually I get full ideas for drawings, and then create them. This was a "see what turns up" type of thing.


----------



## sorry_neither

I think I'm addicted to doing these...


----------



## snail




----------



## Minerva1

I had many ideas on how to finish this but I went the lazy route.


----------



## snail




----------



## zallla

Aww... @snail, you are absolutely incredible  I'm sending friendly warm and admiring telepathic wishes and hugs for you.


One of the most important things in my life, my brother.
View attachment 35855


Another drawing.
View attachment 35856


----------



## Dimensional Transition

I came in second in a national art contest. These were my submissions:


----------



## Thu

Awesome thread!
I drew something tonight, since I didn't go to sleep.


----------



## sprinkles

I got tired of trying to be precise with the patterns and just started freely making stuff up. I think it was for the best, didn't turn out so bad after all. I declare myself finished, finally.


----------



## Vicissitude

I haven't drawn for a couple of years now and I just recently started again. I plan on getting serious about my art work now. This is my current skill level and I have a lot of practicing to do. This picture for @AnUtterMesh. I hope you like it. I will make an awesome Toph picture one day but this will do for now.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

New stuff...


----------



## MrShatter

Enfpleasantly said:


> New stuff...
> 
> Water colors, paint markers, and pen for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acrylics for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still coming out of my shell. I would love to take a class because there are so many things I can't seem to get right :/


My jaw dropped at your closing statement. Your art work is wonderful, and if it's wrong, I don't want it to be right :wink:


I would love to have a copy of the bottom one in my room. I have the perfect spot for it.


----------



## MrShatter

Enfpleasantly said:


> New stuff...


Oh & this ones really cool too!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

@MrShatter, you have no idea how much you just brightened my awful day. Thanks


----------



## MrShatter

Enfpleasantly said:


> @_MrShatter_, you have no idea how much you just brightened my awful day. Thanks


No problem,  It's why I'm here.
Thank you for sharing your art, I'm glad I didn't miss it.


----------



## bluenlgy

These are my paintings done using Photoshop. The styles might be called casual, modern, simplistic, color-rich, or whatever formal names there might be. As an ENTP, I like creative themes, and serene atmospheres with dramatic colors. Not sure if personality type has anything to do with the styles of art preferred, but I do find myself enjoying viewing and painting certain kinds of scenes.


----------



## sprinkles

I set a goal to draw Actias luna from memory as quickly and expressively as possible without correcting it, and just accepting what comes out. This is what came out. It took about 30 minutes.


----------



## likeacat

Just some parody:


----------



## Josef

It's a very simple design,:happy:


----------



## Lettusaurus




----------



## Lettusaurus




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Minerva1

Mo screeblin


----------



## Enfpleasantly

I've been a busy bee lately. Don't mind the all over the place styles...like with everything, I never do just one thing (hello type 7). 

This is in oil, which I'm not a fan of. Oil takes too long to dry. I work too fast for that. 











This one is watercolor and acrylic's.











This one is my abstract impression of the dark arctic and a frozen waterfall. I have no idea why this is what came out when I started painting, haha! It's done in acrylic's.











And this one I did for my Husband's office, and it's done in acrylic's.


----------



## Tam Q

There is nothing right of wrong in art, especially your art. Fixing anything you feel is "wrong" is only moving you closer to some stereotype, and farther away from your artist soul. Technically you will improve with practice but any improvement is a side effect of just _doing_ the art.


----------



## Eerie

Eerie said:


>


whoooops. wrong thread. That's okay.


----------



## Josef

Alrighty.
@_Staffan_, this is done in *Sketchup + PS*. Just in case you're still interested in Sketchup.

I'm really falling for it.


----------



## Tam Q

I was replying to an artist who said "I still get some things wrong" I forgot to quote but now i cannot find the artist! *lol* just enjoy i guess!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Tam Q said:


> I was replying to an artist who said "I still get some things wrong" I forgot to quote but now i cannot find the artist! *lol* just enjoy i guess!


It was me who said that. I really appreciate the support. 

I grew up with a perfectionistic Dad who can spot level without a level. He buys art and then points out how the artist "messed up" by showing how one side of a vase doesn't equal the other, or how a wall doesn't line up. Growing up, he made me think that art had to be "correct" in order to be good. This contributed to why I set the paints down for so many years and thought I wasn't an artist. 

Anyway, interestingly, his comments on impressionist style paintings. Basically, how can anything be analyzed with such scrutiny when the entire thing is done with simple brush strokes? The windows are quick dab marks with a brush, not perfect rectangles. He has an eye for realist paintings and drawings, which is not my style at all, even though I am capable of them. This is a conflict I carry within myself because I naturally want to make everything "perfect" and "correct" even in my abstract and impressionst pieces. I'm really like this with faces and anatomy. Although, many times I like them to be off a bit, but when I can't get something "right" that I want perfect, I feel like everyone is looking at it through eyes like my Dad looks at art. It's a curse :/


----------



## Staffan

josef_eden said:


> Alrighty.
> @_Staffan_, this is done in *Sketchup + PS*. Just in case you're still interested in Sketchup.
> 
> I'm really falling for it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42478


It looks good - both the software and your snug little cabin. Ufortunately, it turns out I have no energy for it right now, being depressed. But I'll post something here sooner or later.


----------



## CrabbyPaws

My Bubble. Something I painted today from an imagination I had as a child. 

When it rained, I used to wonder what it would be like if umbrellas had a button that would make them extend and curve all the way around your body, enclosing you in a little transparent bubble so that you could be warm and cosy in, instead of just covering your head.

Or you could interpret as you want.


----------



## Skum

bluenlgy said:


> These are my paintings done using Photoshop. The styles might be called casual, modern, simplistic, color-rich, or whatever formal names there might be. As an ENTP, I like creative themes, and serene atmospheres with dramatic colors. Not sure if personality type has anything to do with the styles of art preferred, but I do find myself enjoying viewing and painting certain kinds of scenes.


Wow. These are so surreal and unsettling in the best possible way. The bottom one especially.









He was supposed to be a yakuza boss and he ended up looking like Nic Cage.


----------



## CrabbyPaws

*Impromptu - *Sketch by my boyfriend of me.


----------



## sorry_neither

Some pages from a short comic I'm working on, "Water."


----------



## Tam Q

Enfpleasantly said:


> Anyway, interestingly, his comments on impressionist style paintings. Basically, how can anything be analyzed with such scrutiny when the entire thing is done with simple brush strokes? The windows are quick dab marks with a brush, not perfect rectangles. He has an eye for realist paintings and drawings, which is not my style at all, even though I am capable of them. This is a conflict I carry within myself because I naturally want to make everything "perfect" and "correct" even in my abstract and impressionst pieces. I'm really like this with faces and anatomy. Although, many times I like them to be off a bit, but when I can't get something "right" that I want perfect, I feel like everyone is looking at it through eyes like my Dad looks at art. It's a curse :/


Ahh!!! Nuu art is not photography. I do not like "realism" in art. Leave that for the camera. Why bother with painting now that we have cameras? Because the camera cannot create feeling and mood and emotion the way an artist can. (Okay, yes it can, but not like a painting can). Artists put their soul in an art piece. No matter how distant or commercial, an artist cannot create art without imparting personality and a little bit of themselves in the finished work. We are not perfect and neither should our art be.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

How's his for imperfect art? 

She's called "The Mermaid"...in watercolors, of course.


----------



## TJSeabury

*Cross-eyed 3D Pics*

So I made a few pics that can be free viewed in 3D. No glasses needed!

More detailed post here: TJSeabury | 3D Minecraft!

Here's a Minecraft screenshot that I made 3d.  Cross your eyes until the images overlap. If you have trouble seeing it pop read the above link.


----------



## Tam Q

Enfpleasantly...

Haha! I think that is very perfect art. Love the brights! Good unity of value. Restrained use of the contrasting pinks/fuchsia so as to not fight with aquas. Full coverage but not over use of the page. Of course i see her in her calm, but the ocean thrashes about her dramatically. Like it


----------



## littledazed

loveology! title provided by the lovely regina spektor!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Some more of me stuff...




























This one's not done yet...


----------



## Enfpleasantly

@Jinny Seo, that's really cool, I like it a lot!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Double post :/


----------



## sorry_neither

I've resumed my attempts to learn how to paint figures, and have moved on to working in color.

Attempt #1, yesterday. Lots of fail, but I also learned a lot:









Attempt #2, today:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lawless Land

Pencil and paper drawing I did last year, took about 3 hours from what I remember.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

A photo collage I've just made for our project. 










Quite religious, it's because the subject is Values Education.


----------



## INTJellectual

The Sunset at Manila Bay
(I always love to see the sunset in a bay. Manila is in the west part of map btw)









The Swans 
(inspired from my friend's photography which has been sent as a farewell gift to me)









Still Life: Dendrobium Orchids
(I painted this to have a lucky effect in my life when I was feeling stress. In Feng Shui, it says that you should decorate a 4-purple something in the Southeast(wealth) area of your house to attract wealth. It's not necessarily money, but from what a person's idea of wealth. It worked in me!)









My Cup Of Coffee
(first attempt at oil painting tested on a sketch pad)









Mother and Child In Warm Light
(First painting. Oil in Canvas. I don't have any knowledge at all with regards to painting. But I found this image in a book about meditation and visualization when your baby is sick. The warm light if imagined is suppose to heal or at least alleviate your ill baby)









Blue Ridge Mountains 
(From the country song, "Almost heaven West Virginia, Blue Ridge Mountains, Shenandoah River". It is my second painting. I must admit I don't know how to mix colors and I don't have any background in painting)









Still Life: Fruits and Vegetables
(I paint this because it is so colorful and to be hung someday at my dining area. It took me so much time to finish it!)









The End Of All The Wars
(not very detail-oriented, but this is about the disturbing dream I had which is futuristic)









Sketch from Fushigi Yuugi
(Drawn when I was 15 years old)









Sketch from Fushigi Yuugi
(Drawn when I was 15 years old)










Sleeping baby
(I've caught a moment to draw my youngest when he was sleeping. It is an unfinished drawing though, because he woke up)









Magazine Girl
(So damn hot, pretty girl I found on a magazine)


----------



## AlteredReality

Sketches I drew on a plane ride, characters for a comic I want to start, and....vent art I guess.


----------



## Macrosapien

My unfinished wheel of fortune card. It's shame that the res is this way >.<....


----------



## Brian1

My ode to insomnia


----------



## zallla

View attachment 46327


A little drawing, it's a west european hedgehog


----------



## RHe

A digital painting of a river in my town. I'm quite proud of it. 









A failed try in bird anatomy and landscapes.


----------



## Hum

Odie, my Golden Retriever died to Leukemia when he was 12,5 years old. 
After 16 years I still miss him dearly.
View attachment 46405


----------



## sorry_neither

I finished my comic. You can read it here. It's only 8 pages.


----------



## Hum

Sorry, 

I have watched your story. 
Good! 

I don't sketch nomore for a long time now. All my 'professionel' work (graphics & interior design) is done on the pc. 
I have gotten a little lazy. When I see your work, I get enthousiastic, my hands start itching, but then again I realize your drawing style is like handwriting. You seem to do it so effortlessly, naturally. 
I on the other hand have gotten sooo lazy that I can't even readback my own scribblings neither my doodling. 
So far for inspiration. 

Sorry, keep doing what you do, its good. Good luck too finding a job. In Europe, crisis is possibly (getting) worse than in the States. Watch you around.


----------



## Lacryma

Something I drew just now


----------



## whisperycat

*Bird's eye view*



RHe said:


> A failed try in bird anatomy and landscapes.


I see the essence of a bird in a landscape, maybe you're holding it upside down?


----------



## Farkas Abel

Colouring phase 2:


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Recent work...all acrylics on canvas: 

This is an abstract beach scene



























Here's a closeup of part of the last one to see texture


----------



## Farkas Abel

Creatures coloured... Now comes background and shading. :happy:


----------



## Brian1

These are really good. I might be dating myself though,when I say the bottom pic reminds me Voltron, Voltron defender of the Universe, and someting Thundercats. Thundercats-Ho...I'm a TV junkie. 




Farkas Abel said:


> A Protoss High Templar preparing his attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, scarred in battles against the monsters created by the humanity, watching over the Earth.


----------



## Farkas Abel

@Brian1, I don't even know that Voltron or the Thundercats. LOL!


----------



## Brian1

Farkas Abel said:


> @_Brian1_, I don't even know that Voltron or the Thundercats. LOL!



That's why I cautioned it with I might be dating myself, damn and I'm going to turn 38 next month. That's alright if you don't.


----------



## Farkas Abel

Brian1 said:


> That's why I cautioned it with I might be dating myself, damn and I'm going to turn 38 next month. That's alright if you don't.


Actually it frequently happens, that people say my drawings remind them of something I haven't heard about before.


----------



## Farkas Abel

Now there is only the shading left. :happy:


----------



## chimeric

@_Owfin_ @_cue5c_


----------



## Farkas Abel

At last I finished it. :happy:

The battle takes place on Shakuras. (There are some Ghosts and Dark Templars, too... cloaked.:wink


----------



## cue5c

chimeric said:


> View attachment 47808
> 
> 
> 
> @_Owfin_ @_cue5c_


Oh. It's on.


----------



## Farkas Abel

A High Templar preparing to cast Psionic Storm.
(I couldn't decide which version is better, so I uploaded both.)
"v1.0"









"v2.0"


----------



## m73m95

sorry_neither said:


> I've resumed my attempts to learn how to paint figures, and have moved on to working in color.
> 
> Attempt #1, yesterday. Lots of fail, but I also learned a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attempt #2, today:


Those are excellent!!


----------



## Masked_Fragments

The avatar which I made myself.


----------



## Farkas Abel

Today I made a smaller landing craft for my book's main character, the ship's name is Thunderbolt










The ship's back




































The Thunderbolt leaves the Thunderstorm's hangar









Returning to the Thunderstorm


----------



## Farkas Abel

"SPOILERS"
River Song's diary


----------



## MissxRae

A drawing I made of Daenerys "Stormborn" Targaryen from Game of Thrones


----------



## Farkas Abel

The Imperial fleet

(Recommended music: John Williams - Imperial March) :happy:


----------



## Josef

Also, some 3d design. 
It's simple, as I don't have enough skill to make a complex scene.


----------



## Mind Swirl

I just sort of came up with this as I went. Usually I start off with a full idea, so it was a bit different.


----------



## GweNdZ

I am very indecisisve about which medium to "master" so I sort of do a little of many different mediums. here are some of them

































digital water colour pencil digital oil paint


----------



## Tsaiireii




----------



## Masked_Fragments

Part of a project of mine.


----------



## chip




----------



## chip




----------



## chip




----------



## Enfpleasantly

@Tsaiireii, you are so talented! I love your work!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

20x20 acrylic on canvas. I did this one based on a beach I visited last week. I felt like I was so small, and at the edge of the world.











Here's a shot showing the side...don't mind the blur in the lower right corner, I edited my name out so I could post it here


----------



## Farkas Abel

And so I returned to 3D modelling... :happy:

X-wing class fighters


----------



## aconite

Playing in Alchemy:









(yeah, I know, I kinda screwed the shoulder area)


----------



## Tsaiireii

@Enfpleasantly - Oh wow, thank you, that means a lot.


----------



## Farkas Abel

My latest drawings, sorry for the bad quality, but that's the maximum my phone can do.

Wereskunk sketch

- full









- the wereskunk









- the paws









The Jade Dragon and Me

- full









- the Jade Dragon









- me as Shadow


----------



## msholmes

I do a bit of graphic art and traditional art so I guess this is how it's done...
(I'm also quite into bbc's sherlock)
































some traditional art...


----------



## aconite

'nother wip; I feel so frustrated sometimes :/


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Enfpleasantly

Not sure if this one is finished or not yet...I don't know.


----------



## whispers_the_wind

_SoulScream_ I really like your painting (drawing?). Did you make it with a computer program or straight on canvas/paper? I find the colours and the vibrancy mesmerising. *_* Would look even better in bigger dimensions, imo.

And _Enfpleasantly_ I like how the colours are more blurry on the left side and gradually become clearer moving to the right of the painting. Not sure what your inspiration behind it is, but it reminds me of the "eyes are the windows to the soul" saying.
Kinda like how you can be captivated by someone's eyes while the rest of their face sort of remains in the background.

...my imagination seems to be on a roll tonight.:laughing:


----------



## Farkas Abel

I created her a few minutes ago.
She is a Vigilante class Ardian cruiser.
(I created her to be an illustration for my book.)


----------



## Farkas Abel

It took a while for my laptop to render this picture (5464x3072) of the two ships...
The Hammer of Justice (Vigilante class) and the Thunderstorm :happy:


----------



## Miriamisfj

I have been churning out drawings/ paintings on a daily basis, mostly just exploring at this point till I find an Idea I want to develop.


----------



## Farkas Abel

I decided to update my TARDIS model. Well... It looks much better now, but still needs some work.


----------



## sherlockpup

some of these pieces are amazing! so much talent. now I feel like mine are inferior...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Just having fun with mixed media. Autumn still life

.






This is a wall hanging that I made with scrap material.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Farkas Abel said:


> The Hammer of Justice


http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/95914-have-you-named-your-privates-11.html


----------



## EternalNocturne

My sig.. I did that about 4 years ago. I stopped drawing, shortly after, so that is my last original artwork. (Well, I did paint a mountain landscape, on a flag.. But that was a special case. We won first prize, though!)


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Both are watercolors done on junk scrap paper. I had run out of canvas and watercolor paper. That's why the one is torn and the other has weird texture going on in places. 










This one is based on a photograph I saw recently...


----------



## Farkas Abel

Undoubtedly said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/95914-have-you-named-your-privates-11.html


Haha! This made my day! :laughing:


----------



## Tea Path

Enfpleasantly said:


> New stuff...


The paint-tears/rain/smear with the face at peace-it's like a mask of calm with the tulmutuous feelings finally expressed but not internalized. I adore your use of color.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

@_Tea Path_, that was the best interpretation I've ever heard on this one. I'd say you pointed out things I didn't even see. And thank you


----------



## Farkas Abel

My comic book superhero, Shadow.


----------



## Devin87

This is the 2nd pumpkin I've ever carved (besides classic faces when I was younger) and it's not the best, but I like it. It's got a bit of a 3-D effect to it I didn't intend (but am pretending I did).


----------



## Brian1

Outside my window during Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Brian1

This is supposed to be an abstract camp fire.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Watercolor and acrylic










One of my watercolors that I turned into a digital poster


----------



## aconite

wow, @Enfpleasantly, you're evolving.

a wip of mine (I swear I need to finish more images)


----------



## Dark NiTe

sherlockpup said:


> some of these pieces are amazing! so much talent. now I feel like mine are inferior...
> View attachment 51700
> View attachment 51701
> View attachment 51702
> View attachment 51703
> View attachment 51704


Nonsense, this is some great photography


----------



## whispers_the_wind

Might as well... 
All acrylics. Would appreciate some tips on what to improve on.roud: I'm self-taught so I realize my fundamentals are a bit shaky, but I can't objectively see where to start working at it.

I also might take the pics down later. Having a moment of recklessness, but I'll probably just return to being self-conscious in the course of the day.


----------



## aconite

whispers_the_wind said:


> All acrylics. Would appreciate some tips on what to improve on.roud: I'm self-taught so I realize my fundamentals are a bit shaky, but I can't objectively see where to start working at it.


Hmm, maybe composition? In images #1 and #3 the horizon line is right in the middle - in general, rule of thirds or golden mean can make landscapes such as these more compelling. And in the 2nd image, the edge of the skyhole is too close to the edge of your canvas, which creates a tangent. Here's a nice tutorial on composition (it's focused on digital art, but the general rules of composition work in all media).


----------



## Doll

Definitely said:


> This is what happens when I'm bored and start doodling in Alchemy:


Love this.


----------



## Doll

Definitely said:


> 'nother wip; I feel so frustrated sometimes :/


I really like the fantastical dimension to your artwork.


----------



## Doll

Definitely said:


> wow, @_Enfpleasantly_, you're evolving.
> 
> a wip of mine (I swear I need to finish more images)


...Ok, I am spamming this thread by responses to this, but this is my favorite so far. This is glorious. I wish I could draw like this.


----------



## sherlockpup

benr3600 said:


> Nonsense, this is some great photography


Thank you! I just thought I would share since I've enjoyed other people's work.


----------



## Macrosapien

What happened to Kayness, Snail, and Viva? They used to post art all the time ...

Well I'm back for a stop, haven't been around for a while. But I got art. Not going to post everything, mainly because I already posted them, just that I used a scanner now, so it shows the art better. But you can find those and more tarot cards at this website: Allegorist in Time ... 

But I will post the last things I was doing, I suppose - excuse the nudity in the first one. 

Wheel of Fortune










Emperor


----------



## Farkas Abel

I seriously don't know why I didn't make this picture before.

"Allons-y!"


----------



## SoulScream

Something from today.


----------



## Farkas Abel

Back to the pencil...
Yesterday I decided to draw Darth Revan. This is how the sketch looks now.


----------



## aconite

I think I'm having a thing for red lately.


----------



## aconite

I drew @Inguz's troll avatar. He seems to like it


----------



## Inguz

Definitely said:


> I drew @_Inguz_'s troll avatar. He seems to like it


Uh, yeah. It's awesome.


----------



## Farkas Abel

They will never see, what they don't care about...


----------



## Farkas Abel

Darth Revan-preview-(the scanned version will be better)


----------



## Marac

Today's drawing assignment; my running shoe.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

New watercolor, but I digitally changed the colors to reflect more of what I wanted out of it.


----------



## aconite

As always, Work In Progress. But I really mean to finish that one.


----------



## Farkas Abel

A question from Shadow
(Here is a translation for you:

First part:
There is a shadow in every one of us...

Second part:
... The question is...

Third part:
... what we use it for...

Fourth part:
What do YOU use it for?)








-----------------------
The Jade Dragon and Me -scanned version-








---------------------------
The first page of the comic I'm drawing/writing








-------------------
Eastern Dragon









----------------------
Darth Revan









--------------
First attempt to draw a self-portrait
(Seems like I forgot how to make a proper shading... I should practice more...)


----------



## Macrosapien

A quick microsoft paint picture I did with the mouse. The epic last scene of a really depressing, yet interesting movie called Melancholia.


----------



## Toru Okada

@_Definitely_ & @_SoulScream_, excellent work. 

Here are a few recent ones. Last one is a movie poster I'm working on. I have the title, tagline, and billing block done but I'm just posting the actual painting (which is still in progress).






























LookingGlass said:


> A quick microsoft paint picture I did with the mouse. The epic last scene of a really depressing, yet interesting movie called Melancholia.


this is pretty damn neat for a piece done in MSpaint.


----------



## Azure_Sky

This is older work. I really need to find more time to draw and improve.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Seeing all this excellency makes me nervous about posting my scribblings...

I pretty much gave up on writing my book a while ago, but I saved all of the assets and recently I've been trying to get back into it. This is a quick drawing I did last night of one of my main characters, Elena, from the perspective of another, Nathan. I picture him drawing this in the middle of Chapter 7, where he starts to get really paranoid and thoroughly despises Elena for - as far as he's concerned - pushing him to a point where he knows too much and is now under constant surveillance by the Government. It makes marginally more sense in the broader context!








I can't remember why I did this. I just felt like it:








This is just what I used to do in my RS lessons. I was never asked about it, there was just a big question mark in my book when my teacher took them in to mark...


----------



## aconite

The next iteration of my "masterpiece" (lol). Well, I hope it's an improvement


----------



## whispers_the_wind

@_Definitely_ the chainmail looks awesome. Also love how the light refraction plays on the metal. Perhaps a bit more detail/texture to the hair ends? Though it is clear it's wind blown.

Overall impression: I envy your shading skills. :tongue:


----------



## aconite

Mostly worked on details and I forgot about the layer with metal highlights, but it's there. I don't like details :/


----------



## Farkas Abel

I played through BioShock for the first time a few days ago, and I thought it would be great, to draw a picture about it.
So, here is a Bouncer (aka Big Daddy, aka Mister Bubbles) and a Little Sister for you.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

New Watercolor...


----------



## Leonine

The City
Acrylic on Canvas


----------



## Kaoz




----------



## dirnthelord

well....here are mine. 500px - RomeshNiriella
And there's a LOT more. I'll see if I can upload them somewhere and show you guys.


----------



## Mr.Blayz

As part of my blacklight/rave club bedroom


----------



## hulia

I was being a dick to my sister who thinks Josh Hutcherson is hot


----------



## Enfpleasantly

This next one bothers me. It makes me feel sad and scared because I don't know why something like this came out of me. Anyone care to interpret it? I am forcing myself to post it. I think maybe if I do, it will lose it's potency.


----------



## 7dogguy

wow there are so many good artists on here none the less i hope this will do


----------



## Toru Okada

speedpaint from yesterday


----------



## hulia

I used to draw stupid comics about my life back in my Junior/Senior years of HS. I'm planning on continuing it some day when I'm in Uni but looking at all of these reminds me of how dumb my life is. '__"


----------



## Dauntless

Westy365 said:


> just some pictures I took with my old point-and-shoot...
> View attachment 57906
> View attachment 57907
> View attachment 57908
> View attachment 57909
> View attachment 57910


I like the angle of the rose, lovely. :happy:


----------



## aconite

I hated that image, but all feedback I got on it has been positive so far. Eh, judge for yourself.


----------



## yardley70904

Aislee said:


> A semi-new artwork. Fanart, however. :/


Cool


----------



## BlackMoonlight

This is probably the only halfway decent thing I've drawn.


----------



## whispers_the_wind

Took up drawing again. Bird is the word. ^^


----------



## wisterias

wonder.

--

(this one makes me think of e9 and e4, somewhat.)


----------



## wisterias

soliloquy










--

not sure about this one <.<


----------



## hulia

This happened earlier today. I still kinda feel bad about it.










Also I haven't been home as much lately and I miss my dogs. I feel like a crazy cat lady. Like who seriously spends time drawing their pets on napkins out of lonesomeness.


----------



## cuckoo

@Catlander ...ooh, love your daubs, if I May say so.


----------



## hulia

Monster girl character! Based off the design of Komainu which I learned about in my literature class a few weeks ago.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

For my Grandma who passed away last Friday. This was one of her favorite places...

"Ellie's Sunset"


















It's not what I had hoped, but I'm also still learning through trial and error.


----------



## Dauntless

Enfpleasantly said:


> For my Grandma who passed away last Friday. This was one of her favorite places...
> 
> "Ellie's Sunset"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what I had hoped, but I'm also still learning through trial and error.


This is wonderful, THANK YOU for sharing, and my heart goes out to you for your loss.


----------



## hulia

My mom used to paint and she has suitcases full of oil and watercolor tubes, so I decided to give an old box a whirl and painted that scene where the Little Prince visits Earth and he journeys to an area that is full of sharp, tall, craggy rocks.


It was really hard and I had to paint over my mistakes with gouache ha ha.


----------



## cuckoo

@Enfpleasantly - now THAT is art! Stunning, thans for sharing.


Here is the tree of my life (sorry, too big for embed, and it needs to be big) comments welcome.

http://cuculidae.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/treeoflife.jpg


----------



## Enfpleasantly

cuckoo said:


> @_Enfpleasantly_ - now THAT is art! Stunning, thans for sharing.
> 
> 
> Here is the tree of my life (sorry, too big for embed, and it needs to be big) comments welcome.
> 
> http://cuculidae.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/treeoflife.jpg


Thank you, I appreciate that. Yours is absolutely stunning...you are very talented!


----------



## hulia

I haven't done the paper-cutting kind of art in years. It was very refreshing!! A friend gave me an idea to draw someone looking straight up at a night sky or something.


----------



## Evasive8991

Looking at all these great works, I'm embarassed to post mine haha. But, its been a long time since ive picked up a paint brush...Today I decided to make something out of the blue and when I came across this thread, I thought I'd share.


----------



## sorry_neither

I've started doing quick, little 6x4.5" paintings each day in my neverending quest to unsuck at color. This one actually turned out okay:










More figure drawing:


----------



## cuckoo

Evasive8991 said:


> Looking at all these great works, I'm embarassed to post mine haha. But, its been a long time since ive picked up a paint brush...Today I decided to make something out of the blue and when I came across this thread, I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 59118


my two pennies - I really like it! if you will allow; my initial reaction was naiv'ete, pink floyd, south america. Keep at it, i'd say.


----------



## cuckoo

sorry_neither said:


> I've started doing quick, little 6x4.5" paintings each day in my neverending quest to unsuck at color. This one actually turned out okay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More figure drawing:



There seems to be little critique going on in this thread so maybe I am out of line?
I really like your watercolour, it is solid work, both imaginative and figurative. Yot treat the perspective very well i think. I particularly like the light being so "forced" back, and the distant tree trunks are splendid. Deceptively simple, the core of art. The ink one is less mysterious but again, I think it is solid work. You do the very right thing of not finishing lines according to the light. Doing that is the tell-tale of an amateur who does not actually *see* the object. 

Just my two pennies.


----------



## hulia

Enfpleasantly said:


> Ok, this is what I have so far this am...
> 
> I don't even know why I'm putting so much time into this; I did it on the back of the cover page to my canvas tablet because I ran out of canvas and paper...hence the crease in the painting. I guess it doesn't matter to me that there's a wrinkle in the paper because it technically wasn't meant to be painted on. It's just weird to me how much time I'm wanting to put into her when she's essentially on a large sheet of scrap paper. I'm so confusing, haha!
> 
> I'm waiting for this layer to dry and then I'll add more white to her hair again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok, I added more white and pale yellow to her hair. I think she's finished, here's the final piece...



You have magnificent painting skills. 
I had a mate back in high school who loved to paint and experiment with colour and texture, your work reminds me of hers so much. I think she went onto being a graphic designer if I remember last. 

Beautiful work, though. I love how you painted the wind and the use of colour in her hair.


----------



## hulia

I was cleaning my room yesterday and I found this. I did this when I was a sophomore in high school I think but I never finished the other shoe and I don’t think I ever will. The other shoe was gonna be CMYK and squid and this one was RGB. 











I was so cheap though, I bought the shoes at Priceline (which is like an australian Walgreens or Rite-Aid) and the acrylics where Joann’s brand ha ha look how grody


----------



## aconite

I think I can call it finished... unless someone has any suggestions?


*SMOLDERSET*


----------



## Enfpleasantly

aconite said:


> I think I can call it finished... unless someone has any suggestions?


Gorgeous. I would hang this in my home.


----------



## Dauntless

Enfpleasantly said:


> Gorgeous. I would hang this in my home.


As would I, that is why I requested a copy to proudly showcase in my PerC albums.

roud:roud:roud:roud:


----------



## aconite

Enfpleasantly said:


> Gorgeous. I would hang this in my home.


And I'm actually thinking about selling prints  But first I need to get better, because I'm in bed, suffering from a nasty cold


----------



## cue5c

aconite said:


> And I'm actually thinking about selling prints  But first I need to get better, because I'm in bed, suffering from a nasty cold


Oh, you absolutely should. It's very striking, while warm at the same time. Not a lot of people can do that.


----------



## aconite

Also, kudos to the awesome @Dauntless for coming up with the name "Smolderset"! <3


----------



## wisterias

'abandon'










I didn't know what to call this so I just picked a word haha *_* 
(also was too lazy to fix stuff but w/e)


----------



## Leliel

A composite of all my employers, drawn on an envelope.
View attachment 59770


----------



## cue5c

I've been really obsessed with symmetry lately. I was going through my old photos and found this:










And saw that the mountains could be connected both ways. So I kept that in the middle and put flipped duplicates on each side. Then of course all of the editing happens (I use Color Efex Pro 4, which is an addon for photoshop or lightroom.) and this is what happened:









 (Clicky for a much better looking version.)
I'm having fun discovering new worlds from familiar places. :tongue:


----------



## hulia

an old man and I had a politeness battle yesterday


----------



## wisterias

'you've always counted'










black/white study, 2 hours, SAI..
far from perfect, but I know myself better than to say I will go back and fix it later.


----------



## BlurredVisionary

hulia said:


> an old man and I had a politeness battle yesterday


So who went in the door first?


----------



## hulia

BlurredVisionary said:


> So who went in the door first?


forgot to mention that i lost, so i went in first.


----------



## BlurredVisionary

hulia said:


> forgot to mention that i lost, so i went in first.


When two people try to out-polite each other, I guess there really are no losers...


----------



## Halcyonian

I can't seem to find the fully edited version of this one, but oh well.







This one, I submitted to the Scholastic Art and Writing competition and got an Honorable Mention, so I guess I'm okay with this one.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

New watercolor and acrylic...


----------



## Tater Tot

Here's something cute lol!

When I was younger I used to do all these crappy quality MS paint drawings and call myself ~an artist~ because of them and I just found some of them










2 CLOUDS ROFLLLLLLL

I was probably like 11 when I did this


----------



## RoughEstimate

Sculpey dragon. Painted with acrylic and assorted nail polishes (see thumbnail for details...get it?! I laughed.). My intp told me it looked like a king tentacle. asshole. It's a pendant, btw.


----------



## hulia

as microbiologists my lab partners and i are captivated by everything like bruises and cuts and marks

like one of my partners got a cut on her finger about a week ago and we spent 15 minutes with the microscope examining it


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Sorry, no pretty moonrise or sunset today


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Painted the way I picture some members personalities here...

mango kiwi









benja









MsBossyPants









Mr Canis


----------



## Brian1




----------



## likeacat

Just some visual pun:


----------



## Toru Okada

quick doodle. Quality is bad; took with webcam.


----------



## Mange

aconite said:


> I think I can call it finished... unless someone has any suggestions?
> 
> 
> *SMOLDERSET*


needs more cowbell


----------



## Enfpleasantly

More PerC people. Will add more later as I go along...
@_2eng_









wiarumas









Monkey king









Eddyheady









bionic


----------



## unINFalliPle

This is the first painting I ever made. Oil. It was for a project for school and I also wrote a paper on it. The subject was how society or technology was destroying or preventing us from seeing nature. I like some of my ideas. I have music notes as hooks on birds. Not that I don't like music. Oil spill. Cutting down a tree. Cars causing pollution. And I think the red light means that we need to stop because we're fast paced. Computer, tv, phone in the sand. Trash right out of a garbage bin. Doing the sky was pretty neat. It's not the greatest painting, but it's where it started.


----------



## hulia

Drew my enfp little sister. "Julia stop drawing everyone with big feet! Especially me!! Your feet are fucking huge not mine." (lmao)










Doodling FLCLs. 











Self drawing:

Also, funny story. Though I'm mostly Italian with a large smudge of Swedish from my mother, I'm often confused for having some Asian blood in me. I inherited the slightly slanted eyes from my dad. It's odd. I've been mistaken for being a quarter Indonesian twice.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

More PerC personalities from my head...

soured lie









Lordmercurio









penguin


----------



## Brian1

This is my latest creation, it's a first attempt at drawing Pink Floyd founder Syd Barrett:


----------



## hulia

public transportation with julia


----------



## whispers_the_wind

^I laughed 

New piece, no name yet.








Excuse the blurriness, my cell phone wouldn't cooperate any better. :/


----------



## SoulScream

Personal Aztec inspired concept


----------



## Dauntless

SoulScream said:


> Personal Aztec inspired concept
> View attachment 61260


Lovely.


----------



## INFantP

space doodle thingo












Vilnius


----------



## sorry_neither

cuckoo said:


> There seems to be little critique going on in this thread so maybe I am out of line?
> I really like your watercolour, it is solid work, both imaginative and figurative. Yot treat the perspective very well i think. I particularly like the light being so "forced" back, and the distant tree trunks are splendid. Deceptively simple, the core of art. The ink one is less mysterious but again, I think it is solid work. You do the very right thing of not finishing lines according to the light. Doing that is the tell-tale of an amateur who does not actually *see* the object.
> 
> Just my two pennies.


Thanks--I'm always open to critique, good or bad, from anyone. :happy:

I finally bought James Gurney's _Color and Light_​ after hearing it recommended all the time, and it was definitely worth it. I'm also trying to be good and work from life as much as possible.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Anonymous PerC member personality interpretation painting:









Another PerC member personality interpretation painting: Transcendence


----------



## hulia

My maths lab teacher is originally from Seattle, Washington and he has this picture of the tram on his desk. I notice it constantly, and I love the colours and how mesmerising it is.










I drew it out of memory awhile ago but forgot about it.. I hope I did okay. Because I'm probably going to give it to him as a nice gesture/gift, since he has to put up with my stupid, misinterpreting maths ass on Tuesdays and Thurs. He's a kind soul. Gives me a very ENTJ vibe. Go figure us opposites always getting along.


----------



## Lemmy Caution




----------



## Ketran

Tell me what you think. flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8418395286/


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Painted on plain cardboard that was lying around:









Also painted on plain cardboard that was lying around:









Both on canvas:


----------



## Nastorm

Tried a self portrait without looking at myself. It turned out good.









Too bored to finish it today.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Splatter paint sunset on canvas.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Eighty

My first go at oil painting which I still haven't finished. It's damn hard medium to work with.









Random portrait practice. I wish I had more motivation to draw.


----------



## Eighty

Oliver said:


> Only posting one recent image because it's too much of a nuisance to sort out the URLs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in architecture school.
> Link to larger size.


Dude I love this. The line weights and level of detail works really well. I bet it looks great printed out large format! 

Reminds me of my degree. I studied Design for Exhibiton and Museums so we did similar(ish) stuff and worked right next door to the architects. I loved Uni!

Some of my Uni work:


----------



## cue5c




----------



## bkm

Uh.. I made this back in 12/12. Does this count as art? :3


----------



## Leliel

I've just started learning to draw with my right hand. My left seems to have a mind of it's own, so I'll keep it for writing angry letters and drawing weird doodles of former employers.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## uglyman

A somewhat random piece I did. Thrown together quickly in Phootoshop. Yes, I'm aware that it is horribly out of proportion. It was purposefully done.


----------



## Enfpleasantly




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I have this around I don't really seem to be able to finish it. I don't like it much.


----------



## Oliver

A plan for my proposal in architecture school, a school for drawing in King's Cross, London (which is a bit funny to suggest, when you're studying in a school for [mostly] drawing).

Link to larger:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Utj8pIesw...AA_A/8JjJp9agPvo/s1600/scan-addition+copy.JPG


----------



## Leliel

A bit of shading practise.


----------



## benoticed




----------



## TyDavis

I was listening to a pod cast and someone made a joke about someone being a Pokemon so I drew this because it was the first thing that popped into my mind. Also google Ryan Scott, and the comedy button and this will make a lot more sense.


----------



## Flero

AyaSullivan said:


> I have this around I don't really seem to be able to finish it. I don't like it much.


I love that style. It's very interesting. I'll have to take a look at some of your other work!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Flero said:


> I love that style. It's very interesting. I'll have to take a look at some of your other work!


Oh my, thank you! Send me a PM and I'll send you some of my other more recent drawings besides the ones that are on the album on my profile where on PerC once I get home.


----------



## Devin87

I work in a library and April is poetry month, so to advertise I made some poems out of books. I'm bored.

This one's my least favorite:









This one's about a roller coaster (I love roller coasters, if you can't tell from my avatar):









Haiku:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I planned on going really poetic on this one and THEN MY SCANNER DECIDED THAT HIS SKIN SHOULD BE PURPLE TO MAKE HIM LOOK A CORPSE. I know that the guy is in fact a freaking whale god, but that doesn't mean that he has to look like a dead 20 something hot guy.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

I feel like I suck lately. I hate that. Anyway, here is a new acrylic on canvas I had a hard time getting a good pic of because of the gloss...










Metallic acrylic and watercolor:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr




----------



## Leliel

Enfpleasantly said:


>



I really like this one. It looks like a dark creepy forest to me.


----------



## unINFalliPle

A clay log of art.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

This is a series that I want to complete. The idea is to paint a large canvas that shows a large map which shows points of interest. These "points of interest" are photographs, and these photographs are the paintings shown below. I've always enjoyed cities and was reminded of the animation style of _Mission Hill_, a show originally on WB and re-aired during the beginning of Adult Swim. Anyway, I haven't found time to paint the series any further, but hope to soon.















Here is another further idea, but on linocut print blocks and pen & ink than oil paintings.


----------



## Baron

A variety of mediums I delved into, especially photography.


----------



## gintariukeas




----------



## Leliel




----------



## SophiaMarie

I'm sure I'm not the only ENFP who can draw, right? 
artist blog: Whispers of Whimsy
Deviantart and prints: SophiaMarieM on deviantART


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Here's she is. I don't know if I'll colour her at all.


----------



## Leliel

Lips are a pain in the ass to draw, I'm discovering. They still need some work, I might try and fine tune them later or just start them over from scratch.
Still haven't quite got the hang of the proportions either, but oh well, it's coming along pretty well overall roud:.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## katja

Some fanart of mine  
And it's my first time posting images, I can't figure out why they're so tiny..?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

katja said:


> View attachment 67280
> View attachment 67279
> 
> Some fanart of mine
> And it's my first time posting images, I can't figure out why they're so tiny..?


It's that way don't worry. Is that AT? You have a very interesting style.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The first is an outfit I drew of a character.
The second is Corvo from Dishonored.
Then Grumpy Cat.
And a WIP/sketch of Adam Jensen from Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## katja

The original files are bigger than that, so something weird must have happened. 
Yeah, it's adventure time fanart. One of Marceline and Bubblegum, the other is a character for this poleplaying game some guy wrote up, located in the land of Ooo. It's a Businessman magician


----------



## Leliel




----------



## Enfpleasantly

Monkey King said:


> Haven't drawn for awhile (2 years+). But I'm pretty sure I'm back. Here's a study of something I'm trying to capture.
> 
> 
> 
> And below is a progress shot. I like to include these as I find it more revealing than 'finished' work. Even then, I like to keep a small aspect of finished work, unfinished.



This is awesome. Do more.


----------



## bbbooster

i just finished my project for this year and i wanna share it with you guys!! 'w' hope you like it~


----------



## Monkey King

Enfpleasantly said:


> This is awesome. Do more.


Thank you, I appreciate the encouragement. When it comes to art, I'm a bit of a sloth. Never finished a collection and 40+ canvases abandoned. lol


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Fail to draw that guy day.









Win at colouring day.


----------



## trailblazer

Naruto vs Sasuke half-face. I love to draw, but it is one of those things I am interested in, but am kind of rubbish at...also, I took help from a yt video for this. 
View attachment 69412


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

trailblazer said:


> Naruto vs Sasuke half-face. I love to draw, but it is one of those things I am interested in, but am kind of rubbish at...also, I took help from a yt video for this.
> View attachment 69412


The link is not working.


----------



## trailblazer

edit: did it work?


----------



## Leliel




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

trailblazer said:


> View attachment 69413
> 
> edit: did it work?


Yes. It's all that bad, but I'm not much into Naruto or anime drawing style.


----------



## 7dogguy

Blossom from the Powerpuff girls


----------



## Macrosapien

A redoing of a piece I did last year that was completely unfinished and I didn't know what to do with. It's a lot different and I used aspects of myself to make it this time, something I thought about doing previously but didnt apply it. Picture taken with a webcam, so quality isnt that great. Anyways I been thinking of doing self portraits of people similar to this, based on their personality and aspirations, and what I intuitively perceive in them.


----------



## Daniel Bolstad

Sir, that is awesome!

Here's one of my latest. I felt inspired when I saw the city lights on the hill in the distance from my window, and couldn't help but imagine a giant plague doctor standing over it all, like a grim reaper of sorts.









It's not really finished, it's a bit of a quick one, but the atmosphere is more or less in place.


----------



## AriesLilith

Ok sharing mines... :3

A sketch I did some time ago... I used to do lots of sketches, very few stuffs were finished. Somehow I identify myself more with the sketches.









And now something digital. XD Line art with pencil, scanned and then colored digitally. Was trying to do something similar to Shunya Yamashita's style:










I miss those old student times when I can stay in my own space all day and get lost in my inspirations and stuffs all day... :3


----------



## Daniel Bolstad

Ah heck, one more. Here's a drawing I did of my archer friend. The water and ground are textures, the rest is brushwork.








I never got around to finishing this one either. I tend to finish stuff 80%. So it looks like she's wearing uggs, but in reality I just never got around to her boots and pants.

It's inspired pretty closely by a poster of the character Lara Croft, this one.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Emerald Legend

Very old painting of mine...turned out NOTHING like the photograph


----------



## Brian1




----------



## unINFalliPle

water color pencil+water+brush :tongue:


----------



## Quernus

What a cool thread. I love looking at everyone's art! Some very impressive stuff!

I thought I'd share a few of my latest drawings.











It's called "Well, that was f****d up while it lasted".










"Friendly Reminder"










"Late Night Judgement"


----------



## feefafo

Seeing as I currently have 3 posts up, I didn't feel this justified a new thread. This is my art tumblr, where I'll be dumping the work I make in the future. I'm going to art school after the summer and I need to get the juices going before I show up and the admissions folk realise they've made a terrible, terrible mistake.

dump.


----------



## octopuslake

@LookingGlass Absolutely gorgeous! Wow!!


----------



## Pom87

TENDER MEAT | Duck Harrison


----------



## soppixo

Some of my recent stuff / misc school work.


































Apologies for flooding your screen! I'm just too lazy to resize and reupload some of them. :crazy:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Pom87

http://duckharrison.wordpress.com/2013/05/23/gratification-2/


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## wisterias

paintings from the last week (when was the last time I posted here?!)

Team Free Will <3









BSSM <3


----------



## Pom87

Spiderbabies In My Brain, The Erika Gustafsson Story | Duck Harrison


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mr.Blayz

im having a blacklight artshow right now


----------



## RALxo

Drawing of the Brazilian model, Francisco Lachowski.


----------



## zerocrossing

Fractal...

(Ultra Fractal and Photoshop)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Birthday gift.


----------



## DemonD

soppixo said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my recent stuff / misc school work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for flooding your screen! I'm just too lazy to resize and reupload some of them. :crazy:


I Like your style. Especially the Bee is wicked, great color use.


----------



## Brian1

First Oil, in an Art class I'm taking. I'm working on an Oil landscape now, so be on the lookout.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Brainmelt/Brainfart.


----------



## Dr.Horrible

de l'eau salée said:


> Rawr


I love these. Especially the limestone/rock pics


----------



## Dr.Horrible

zerocrossing said:


> Fractal...
> 
> (Ultra Fractal and Photoshop)


woo woo Doctor Who


----------



## IndigoCopper

"New Perspective"


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Cherry blossoms, Washington, DC.


----------



## fairytales

Not exactly artwork, but photography with quotes!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

A picture I drew today of my favourite WWE Superstar, Kane:


----------



## Lemmy Caution




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Lemmy Caution said:


>


Love the shades in it.


----------



## JoetheBull




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Brian1

side self portrait


----------



## xlr8r

snail said:


> Here is a facebook fan page with my available work if anyone is interested in seeing more.
> Snail Makes Art


Very beautiful art.

It reminds me the CD covers of Ozric Tentacles.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Here is a painting that I made in a plein aire class this summer. It's in acrylic, when I am learning to like. The setting was a view from a park in my community.


----------



## Sparkling

decoupage


----------



## Improbable_Violence

Recently discovered the program Silk and ended up doing a sketch of Minas Morgul.


----------



## KyroseseOlympus




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## wisterias

_wish [1.75 hr]


_


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Insect




----------



## koenigscat

Got bored an sketched my friend's car at a university party while being a bit tipsy  (we had to wait for something)


----------



## LucasM

Boredom. First attempt from brushes 3 on ipad mini fingerpainting.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Leda and Zeuss (more of a phoenix) sketch. 
Planning to remake it and make a marker piece.


----------



## IndigoCopper

"Stained Glass Eyes & Colorful Tears"


----------



## Indiana Dan

Check out this version of Chariots of Fire I recorded today!! ChariotsofFire.mp3 

It started off with me messing around with the harmonica and it turned into the whole song.

I stole my roommates drum kit and did the drums myself even though I barely can play and those are the first drums I have ever recorded. I had a blast, good weekend.


Add-on:

Recorded this one today.. 

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/c3aae89awp69t9b/BoostCooldown.mp3

Tell me what you think


----------



## Brian1

David Bowie. Not easy too, I copied it from the computer screen.


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Maegamikko

I'm not the kind of person who thinks hating popular things makes them special. I don't hate One Direction. I just honestly don't see how anyone in that band is remotely attractive, so I'm drawing the members from my perspective. Here's what I have so far:


----------



## SoulScream

123itsmarie said:


> I'm not the kind of person who thinks hating popular things makes them special. I don't hate One Direction. I just honestly don't see how anyone in that band is remotely attractive, so I'm drawing the members from my perspective. Here's what I have so far:


I wonder what will happen if someone on LSD looks at those xD


----------



## Maegamikko

SoulScream said:


> I wonder what will happen if someone on LSD looks at those xD


I was actually born with some of the main chemical compounds that make up LSD naturally inside my brain. It's a magical experience.


----------



## SoulScream

123itsmarie said:


> I was actually born with some of the main chemical compounds that make up LSD naturally inside my brain. It's a magical experience.


Lucky you  And the rest of us have to struggle with the grey reality xD


----------



## hailfire

Thanks to @Imachination, I went on weavesilk and began screwing around with it. This randomly happened:
View attachment 82774


----------



## hailfire

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Brian1

I used the flags on September 11 to commemorate the day in a non partisan artistic aesthetic. This is the Arlington County Office building. The Pentagon that got hit, is in Arlington. Every year I see the flags, I'm not sure if the rest of the US celebrates the day this way, or if it is just Arlington, because of the targets involved.


----------



## RandomRubiks

<---






my avatar.

I have a habit to forget drawing nipples, I really don't know what that's all about.


----------



## EccentricSiren

Cosmic tears
Think and Feel
Mitosis Planet
Eye Flower


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Heavens★Demon




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Gibbs

skulls are fun


----------



## Gibbs

A page of doodles










This is the stuff I do all day more or less

Apologies for the doublepost ack.


----------



## chimeric

@Gibbs Are you an animator?


----------



## RandomRubiks

Oooh. I really like the style, anywhere I can see more of your stuff?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

RandomRubiks said:


> Oooh. I really like the style, anywhere I can see more of your stuff?


Who's stuff? You can quote the person to get his/her attention.


----------



## Gibbs

Oh my, your feedback is giving me a happy :>



chimeric said:


> @_Gibbs_ Are you an animator?


Nope! I don't intend to be an animator, as much as the idea of making things I draw _move_ is appealing to me. I'm looking to be a comic artist above all. Though when I study the art of others, I look at animators as opposed to more "traditional" artists or marvel/DC comic artists.

One of my favourites is Glen Keane, who is one of Disney's old men. My favourite teacher to read lectures from is Walt Stanchfield (who is even older, RIP). His books _Drawn to Life Vol. 1 & 2_, while they are not instructional like books by Andrew Loomis or Glenn Vilppu, they're packed with excellent advice about drawing from life, caricature, expressiveness, and other things. There's also golden bits of dialogue from him such as "Don't be afraid to make mistakes, we all have 10,000 bad drawings in us, and the sooner we get them out, the better!"

I prefer to study from animators because they very heavily emphasise cariacture, simplification, dynamics, fluidity, and expressiveness. Also those teaching gesture drawing tend to be animators anyway so yeah (figure drawing is a real weak point of mine atm don't tell anybody shhhhh).



RandomRubiks said:


> Oooh. I really like the style, anywhere I can see more of your stuff?


Thanks! :> I don't upload anywhere for display currently, but if I ever start up a Deviant Art account or a Tumblr, a blog or whatever, I'll drop the link here. c:

I'm really just a noob so I'm really busy trying to improve for the time being before I start joining those places. For now I just like hanging around the art sections on forums!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Watercolor painting done on Thursday...


----------



## incandesce

This is a painting I'm working on via tablet. It's safe to say that I have no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## Aaron Boal




----------



## heaveninawildflower

walking tourist said:


> View attachment 83695
> Watercolor painting done on Thursday...


Beautiful!


----------



## microcosmic

I don't know if I uploaded this correctly... a simple charcoal drawing of a good friend of mine who passed away a couple of months ago.


----------



## Jehneefur

click!
Last month on Photoshop


----------



## cue5c

I much more finished version of a photo from a shoot I did inspired by Joanna Newsom's Sawdust and Diamonds.


----------



## cue5c

cue5c said:


> A much more finished version of a photo from a shoot I did inspired by Joanna Newsom's Sawdust and Diamonds.


EBWOP since editing my posts aren't working. =/


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

cue5c said:


> I much more finished version of a photo from a shoot I did inspired by Joanna Newsom's Sawdust and Diamonds.


Is it a pigeon or a dove? Anyway, it looks so pretty!


----------



## cue5c

AyaSullivan said:


> Is it a pigeon or a dove? Anyway, it looks so pretty!


It's supposed to be a dove, but the sand might make it a bit pidegeonlike for sure. 









(Another one I just did.)


----------



## cue5c

I swear, I should just not attempt to spell tonight. Oy.


----------



## Indiana Dan

music! ::

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/6329yko62dc02nv/glycerine_mixdown.mp3


----------



## Aaron Boal




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

cue5c said:


> It's supposed to be a dove, but the sand might make it a bit pidegeonlike for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Another one I just did.)


It looks more like a dove to me that's why I asked.


----------



## snail




----------



## microcosmic

LOVE LOVE LOVE your characters Snail!  Are they, or have you thought of putting them into a children's book?


----------



## snail

microcosmic said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your characters Snail!  Are they, or have you thought of putting them into a children's book?


Thanks! I have an INFP friend who writes children's books, and she has been using my art in them (with my permission.) I recently illustrated a book about bullying that she based loosely on some of my childhood experiences that I told her about. It mostly focuses on the destructive messages some adults perpetuate in a misguided attempt to help, and how to hold on to a sense of one's personal value despite having the core of one's identity attacked by both the bullies and the would-be rescuers. 

Right now she is working on a book for younger kids about everyone being special. She told me she was going to focus on teaching acceptance for kids with disabilities and difficult life situations. I can hardly wait to see what she comes up with!


----------



## microcosmic

That sounds wonderful! Where are these books sold?

You could make many books surrounding these amazing characters!  There is so much life in them.


----------



## snail

microcosmic said:


> That sounds wonderful! Where are these books sold?
> 
> You could make many books surrounding these amazing characters!  There is so much life in them.


The first book went to the publisher on the 23rd. It's not ready yet, but I can keep you updated when she gives me more information. I'm glad my art affects you in such a positive way!


----------



## microcosmic

yes, please do


----------



## Wosush




----------



## lunny

I just really like outer space.


----------



## snail




----------



## RandomRubiks

snail said:


>


Wow I'm terrified.


----------



## GentleBlossom

It's not much, but I felt inspired by Kate Bush's Wuthering Heights:


----------



## Indiana Dan

fun_mixdown

Just a rockin' jam idea I came up with. I tried putting lyrics, but.. couldn't come up with anything solid, so i left it as an instrumental.


----------



## Catherin

This is my favorite piece at the moment in the _Electronic Media_ category.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Little Koichi is a brave one.


----------



## Theodore

My arts, let me show you them.
























Sorry they're so big but that's what I have. Thanks for lookin', fine people of Artville.


----------



## mushr00m

@Theodore Wow, those are so  Love them.

This is gorgeus...Soft neons, awesome!


----------



## Theodore

Thank you, @mushr00m!


----------



## Tulippa

Paintings I did for school.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Sorry for the bad quality. WIP of Dio Brando.


----------



## snail




----------



## heaveninawildflower

A few of my photos turned into digital art.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

This House is a Circus

When your favourite fandom insults you...


----------



## UniverseFrog

(Photoshop art used a pre-drawn espeon.)


----------



## kspr

my last two art projects:

Crocobat VS The Swamp Monster! Kevin James and Eddie Murphy play every character in different fat suits/sweatpants










Excalibeer


----------



## benoticed

Movement - Graphic Design


----------



## JoetheBull




----------



## Brian1

This is my latest oil painting...


----------



## Josef

"village" might be a suitable name for this 





This last one had some paint-over.


----------



## 66767

Not the best quality, but it will have to do


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Toru Okada

I draw PCs and NPCs for a RuneQuest campaign I'm running in my own homebrew world. A small section of the map is included


----------



## 67536

enscorcelled97 said:


> View attachment 85878
> View attachment 85879
> View attachment 85880
> View attachment 85881
> 
> As you can tell, I love working with cardboard. I call the first piece "Three Days" because I made it in three days towards the end of sophomore year. I guess procrastination on a Beowulf project had generated some of my creative juices. The boat (I could not get pictures of the final product) was the result of a request from my English teacher last month. I still have battle scars from the hot glue gun.


I love your dragon.


----------



## Indiana Dan

https://soundcloud.com/terminal-danc...telepathically

there was a time when I was so rock bottom low
i figured out it's cuz i had no love to grow
we must hold on to all the hearts that we will find
we are together, every day intertwined


You helped me out and gave me trust to come alive
started the fire laying dorment deep inside
i owe my spirit to what you've given to me
cuz now I know just what it means to be free


oh can't you hear me calling?
connected telepathically


we rock and roll together 'till the day we die
i'll never call it quits and live another lie
a new transmission coming in from far away
reflecting on the wisdom that I stowed away


oh, can't you hear me calling
i'm reading between the lines
yes, you can see me falling
it's just a part of my design




oh, can't you hear me calling
i'm sifting through these fines
you cant stop me from falling
were connected telepathically


----------



## Jehneefur




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## 66767

My only soap sculpture.


----------



## BUNBUN

a short comic i made for an anthology its my first time being published but im quite happy with what i made i think c:


----------



## Brian1

So, for those that like this guy, Ronald Reagan,lots of his image rests upon how he used television, much like John F. Kennedy, or FDR with radio. I found a reasonably good image of him at Federal Triangle DC, of him at West Berlin, and I decided to try photo manipulating the image. This is what a lot of artists are doing these days. And I guess I'm exploring the image he wants us to see. Not trying to do anything political..


----------



## soppixo

Why do I torture myself with art styles I have no patience for? :|


----------



## ThorTheNorseman

Damn it, I'm new, and I want to post my art. x-(


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

ThorTheNorseman said:


> Damn it, I'm new, and I want to post my art. x-(


In a few posts I'm pretty sure you'll able to show us that!


----------



## ThorTheNorseman

Yeah, just my ESFP goldfish brain venting a little. xD


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

ThorTheNorseman said:


> Yeah, just my ESFP goldfish brain venting a little. xD


No worries!


----------



## Wonszu

Another tribute for Homestuck. This time swimming (or floating into space) grub named Eridan. Swim, little aquarius, swim!


----------



## Wonszu

I don't know what is wrong with me. 

Something I will never finish.


----------



## RandomRubiks

Been practicing using colouring pens.


----------



## Lilyanith

goodluckrubberduck said:


> What medium did you use? I can't tell.


Hah - that one was a few hours in photoshop. I usually tinker around in there, traditional media doesn't survive long in my house!


----------



## MadelineHatter

i love drawing clowns


----------



## Silvi

Some RF4 chara doodles. I'm too obsessed with Rune Factory.


----------



## Brian1

Ringo Starr, in oil


----------



## Fuzzyslug

My normal 'style' is mostly doing fractal-ish designs, abstract permutations without 'form'.

I'm really glad how this one turned out, it was an 'in the zone' moment where it manifested itself without conscious desire (focusing on an predetermined outcome). I think playing the whole album of Tool - Lateralus helped :tongue:

Mixed-media notebook and 0.5mm ink pen:









Does taking something and modifying it count as 'art'? Hrm here's a plastic placemat from Target.

the design process marking with painters tape (easy to remove from plastic):








Partially colored in with sharpie markers (I've yet to finish this project, it's been sitting there for half a year heh):








^ I was going to use something to cover the surface so the colors wouldn't smear, like clear spray paint?
Can you tell I like spirals? :crazy:


Skin can be a fickle medium:








Gir-chu!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Another thing


----------



## Fuzzyslug

Arg I accidentally hit the back button on my phone erasing my whole post (trying to hide the on-screen keyboard), second time around the 'token id' had expired, and the images uploaded became invalid, even though they were still attached...(wtf @ auto-save?)

Anyway here's some things from my sketchbook, in an attempt to digitize my assets (thus saving my *ass*ets, ha..ha..gaiz? gaiz?!) after a run in with carrying liquids and papers in my backpack :sad:


*All of these are on Mix-Media with 0.5mm ink pen.*

Mm I dub this one 'Obsession' this was an interesting one to work with...
I started out with a blob that turned into a rabbit, then to give depth started to make an overlook/cliff (symbolic of despair? I dunno) around the "nose" then shading for a cave, then connecting with the other one and goes downhill from there :blushed: - it was about an unhealthy attachment (the prey in the predators eyes - i.e. fixation) and this was my interpretation of it.









Yeah I dunno lolz, I guess there's a guy on the right, a camel on the bottom, a franken-foot in the middle, and some kind of tunnel deal in the background, maybe a cave... hive? Yeah...









Bored at a friends house, they were handing out pieces of paper to write down movie trivia answers we were watching (Hercules). Naturally not focusing on details I couldn't answer (a prime example is in the top-center where I attempt transcribing the possible answers and come out with "Allen Blearghbable") so DOODLETIME! :crazy: I think that's a fish at the very top? eh...









This was after going with a friend to visit a mutual friend (escorting to the same friend mentioned previously) and then suddenly feeling the urge to 'go do my own thing', a solitary walk later and some comfort food this popped out. Doodling caught a strangers attention who then engaged in conversation about how he used to work in the textile industry and that they would use jacquard looms and how it reminded him of tessellating patterns (repeating, like fractals).
The 'Seismo Art' was mimicking a seismograph motion, back and forth (if you look hard enough you can make out the figure of Gumby :tongue









There doesn't always need to be a reason...doodling is therapeutic in itself :tongue:
Oh yeah on the right there it says:


> Consensus -
> Achieved
> Popularity -
> Disease
> Political -
> Sores
> Death -
> Remorse


I guess that's a goatman (note the hooves) with his head/brain morphing into an alien carnivore (like the venom symbiote from Spider-Man) which reminds me of that old MTV show 'The Head'.









Ahh that's all I have for now, luckily I can only post 5 images a time anyway :crazy:


----------



## pianodog

Here's a manga page of my manga, Surreal. It's really a mock up though, I haven't really started drawing actual chapters yet.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

A genderbend for a (male) friend.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## goodluckrubberduck




----------



## d e c a d e n t

Drew this Pokemon-thing earlier.


----------



## Dimensional Transition

Some stuff I did a while back.


----------



## Lord hemmingway.. the 3rd




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## MisterDantes

There are so many beautiful and moving images here, so I thought I could show you the other side of the art spectrum.
My image is crude, ugly, and disgusting and the creation process was just as graceful as throwing up but if it can resonate with people, I guess that's good enough.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Jehneefur




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Malus


----------



## Josef

The main idea of this one was an air dock.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I never draw armours, bare with me the mistakes.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Sonyx

Painted with blood


----------



## Sonyx

Elsa painting using coffee.


----------



## Leliel

Near said:


> The main idea of this one was an air dock.


This is awesome :happy: What program did you make it with?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

More stuff


----------



## Josef

dave.o said:


> This is awesome :happy: What program did you make it with?


Thank you!
3d was done in Blender, paint-over in Gimp. But this one was unfinished as you can see from the empty space. I'm so hapy someone likes it!


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I have a 96 pack of crayons and a sketchbook. i is arteest.

http://s28.postimg.org/c8ct7p5jx/image_1.jpg (bigger version)


----------



## Sonyx

Just got a graphic tablet today been playing around with it for a couple hours, still don't know what i'm doing but heres what i got with.


----------



## AriesLilith




----------



## RHe




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Another


----------



## Lacrimosa

:frustrating:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Here are some of my watercolor paintings.


----------



## Sonyx

More blood stuff


----------



## AriesLilith

FanArt - Noragami - Yato

I'm loving this anime :3 <3


----------



## Lacrimosa

AriesLilith said:


> View attachment 95851
> 
> 
> FanArt - Noragami - Yato
> 
> I'm loving this anime :3 <3


I really hope they make a second season!


----------



## ANaNAs

I had such a boring lecture the other day and there was this old overhead projector there in the lecture hall so naturally I drew it.

View attachment 102010


edit: Hmm, does anyone know how I can post that pic in a bigger size? You need a magnifying glass to see that.


----------



## ANaNAs

I'm not much of a painter, and as you can see, I never got around to finish the tail or the fins properly. I like to finish my works at one go, but if they're not finished when I'm finished with them, I usually leave them unfinished - I have a lot of respect to all the people who have the patience to come back to their works and polish them time and time again, I wish I were more like you!

View attachment 102050


----------



## ANaNAs

@herinb
I really like the way you use colour in your works. You are clearly very talented.
@walking tourist
Your water paintings are simply awesome, great work!


----------



## AriesLilith




----------



## Enfpleasantly

"Lilith"


----------



## sonicdrink

quick sketch of Cecilia Bartoli. and one with a filter.


----------



## herinb

Hey! Does anyone have any ideas about what to do with the lower window in this? I'm thinking about blacking it out :frustrating:


----------



## WickerDeer

herinb said:


> Hey! Does anyone have any ideas about what to do with the lower window in this? I'm thinking about blacking it out :frustrating:


You can use photoshop or some other program to see how that would look. I like the contrast between the colored landscape, which is also very airy and soft, with the sharply lit figure. But then maybe the lower pane can just be fleshed out more...to broaden the range of values, like the upper panel. It depends on what you want to do. You could also some program to see how the lower panel would look if it were darker or lighter....with less or more values. IDK. It's a beautiful picture either way!


----------



## herinb

meltedsorbet said:


> You can use photoshop or some other program to see how that would look. I like the contrast between the colored landscape, which is also very airy and soft, with the sharply lit figure. But then maybe the lower pane can just be fleshed out more...to broaden the range of values, like the upper panel. It depends on what you want to do. You could also some program to see how the lower panel would look if it were darker or lighter....with less or more values. IDK. It's a beautiful picture either way!


Definitely, dude! I think I'm gonna work more on the window frame part, with a wider range of values like you say. Then maybe I'll be able to work up the...stamina (?) to do something more detailed with that lower window panel. Thank you so much for the advice and encouragement- very appreciated!


----------



## herinb

Still gotta do something about that lower window panel!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I drew again.


----------



## Scruffy

Doing a quick study of a teddy bear:
I'm about 25 mins in and about to move onto texturing the fur, first steps were just light/dark mapping and rough shape.


----------



## herinb

Scruffy said:


> Doing a quick study of a teddy bear:
> I'm about 25 mins in and about to move onto texturing the fur, first steps were just light/dark mapping and rough shape.



I'm not sure if it's my computer, or something wrong with the post, but I can't the picture, yo!


----------



## Scruffy

Sheet!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## herinb

I think I'm done


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Late night drawing. Needs the black to be fixed.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## Toru Okada

Just a quick character race (shape-shifting) concept for a homebrew D&D setting I'm making.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Wip


----------



## SkittlesButterface

Some pictures I drew ^3^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Wip


----------



## AriesLilith




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Another WIP


----------



## Leliel

SkittlesButterface said:


> Some pictures I drew ^3^
> View attachment 107690
> 
> View attachment 107698
> 
> View attachment 107706
> 
> View attachment 107714
> 
> View attachment 107722


Very cool, I like your style


----------



## Watercolourful

I made this based on some writing I did.







It looked like this







Before I stuck on this guy








I like it both ways, though.


----------



## SkittlesButterface

dave.o said:


> Very cool, I like your style


Thanks ^^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

This one will take a long time before it's done.


----------



## Glassland

What overthinking feels like.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## Leliel




----------



## Leliel

I'm on a drawing streak today :tongue:


----------



## malphigus

Made for the 10th Dannyversary


----------



## Leliel




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Shadows


----------



## herinb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@yet another intj good luck, my friend. This one is just for you.


----------



## malphigus

This had been lingering on my hard drive for nearly 2 months... glad it's finished!


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Leliel




----------



## VoodooDolls

here's one of mine


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## herinb

Currently working on this little dude- it's a kid looking out a bus window and his reflection, but it looks really weird at this stage :tongue:


----------



## Gruvian




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Bigby.


----------



## herinb

Not coming along very swiftly...I've been working on it for like 3 damned hours and it still looks pretty much the same as it did before!


----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## 0+n*1

Those are some drawings I made when I was bored in school and at work. I used to draw doodles a lot but those are the ones I like the most. I'll see if I found more but that's pretty much I'll share here for a good while.


----------



## Scruffy

Shit camera that tints everything piss-yellow.

In-progress charcoal study of a leather jacket.


----------



## herinb

Gruvian said:


>


A truly masterful piece, Gruvian. The simplicity is profound


----------



## herinb

Scruffy said:


> Shit camera that tints everything piss-yellow.
> 
> In-progress charcoal study of a leather jacket.


Are you doing this for a class?


----------



## Scruffy

herinb said:


> Are you doing this for a class?


Yep, that's why it is radically not composed/an actual piece.


----------



## herinb

Scruffy said:


> Yep, that's why it is radically not composed/an actual piece.



Niiiice, what classes are you taking right now? That jacket reminded me of some stuff I had to do and hated, but that actually helped me learn a lot in the end  Like my first ever assignment in my first ever college art class (only one I took) they had us draw a dried out sunflower...it was miserable.


----------



## AriesLilith




----------



## Scruffy

herinb said:


> Niiiice, what classes are you taking right now? That jacket reminded me of some stuff I had to do and hated, but that actually helped me learn a lot in the end  Like my first ever assignment in my first ever college art class (only one I took) they had us draw a dried out sunflower...it was miserable.


That was for "Drawing 2" which is intermediate still life drawing, but it's my second time taking it due to my interest in improvement (I'm much better at figure drawing than I am with stills).

I've been through Drawing 1 & 2, Life drawing 1 & 2, 2D Design (compositional abstraction), and Sculpture (Metals, Clay, and Plaster). 

I enjoy the intense overdrawing of objects, it's a good pure release.


----------



## herinb

Scruffy said:


> That was for "Drawing 2" which is intermediate still life drawing, but it's my second time taking it due to my interest in improvement (I'm much better at figure drawing than I am with stills).
> 
> I've been through Drawing 1 & 2, Life drawing 1 & 2, 2D Design (compositional abstraction), and Sculpture (Metals, Clay, and Plaster).
> 
> I enjoy the intense overdrawing of objects, it's a good pure release.


Maaaaan I'm so envious right now! Do you have any pictures of your figure drawings? Damn it, I really wish I had taken more art in college, but it takes a lot of time, and I didn't/don't want to do art for work.


----------



## malphigus

My friends... ponified! :kitteh:


----------



## malphigus

Here's something... more rustic. :laughing:


----------



## Scruffy

herinb said:


> Maaaaan I'm so envious right now! Do you have any pictures of your figure drawings? Damn it, I really wish I had taken more art in college, but it takes a lot of time, and I didn't/don't want to do art for work.


Ja.


----------



## Scruffy

And two more.

I favor pastels, conte, and charcoal. The self portrait is done in sharpie and pen, but used a photo for reference. I avoid drawing from pictures as much as possible. Generally about 90% of what I do is done from observation.


----------



## herinb

Scruffy said:


> And two more.
> 
> I favor pastels, conte, and charcoal. The self portrait is done in sharpie and pen, but used a photo for reference. I avoid drawing from pictures as much as possible. Generally about 90% of what I do is done from observation.


Sweeeeeeeeeeet! How do you recommend practicing figure drawing outside of school? People don't fucking stay still!


----------



## Scruffy

herinb said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeet! How do you recommend practicing figure drawing outside of school? People don't fucking stay still!


I know of models who take muscle relaxers to ease up their bodies. Draw people doing things they do without much moving (relaxing/sleep/playing video games/watching tv/eating) getting them to model nude is even more of a fun challenge!

Let em have breaks if they need it, but time the breaks well. People will always move/shudder/shift, but it doesn't generally ruin the final piece.

For a 30 min study I'd break it like this:

10 mins of measuring and gesturing, getting the mass/pose of the person (gestures should be done in like 2 mins or 30 secs-1 min if you're fast). The rest of the 5 mins or so work on fixing proportions.

5 min rest for the model.

10 mins of shadow mapping/continuously fix proportions.

5 mins rest.

10 mins finishing shadows, proportions and adding highlights.

In 45 mins you've got a solid drawing, to push it further, take a picture of the model and finish that way, or schedule more time and do it from observation. 

Let the models keep the drawings, it's generally good incentive for good model work. If you're just doing it for practicing it doesn't matter anyways, as they are just studies. 

Time management is essential in studying the figure, gestures are by far my favorite for efficient work.


----------



## napkineater

I had two hours to set up a still life and draw it and this is what I got. I know it isn't perfect, it's really flat, the proportions are off in a lot of places, the shading is terrible, but websites have used it as examples to help out students in their still life exams so that's pretty cool.


----------



## snail




----------



## snail

ANaNAs said:


> I'm not much of a painter, and as you can see, I never got around to finish the tail or the fins properly. I like to finish my works at one go, but if they're not finished when I'm finished with them, I usually leave them unfinished - I have a lot of respect to all the people who have the patience to come back to their works and polish them time and time again, I wish I were more like you!
> 
> View attachment 102050


I like your art, and I must say that I am the same way. I have a lot of trouble going back to things once I'm no longer in the same mood as when I originally felt inspired. That's why I generally don't even try to make art unless I know I have a least a few uninterrupted hours to devote to it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Jolyne


----------



## Tempest09

deleted....posted wrong thread


----------



## Super-Yoshi

The one below is my personal best work. I drew this for my mother for Mother's Day couple years back.

















And the one below is the oldest. I did this in high school (I'm 21 now)









All of these are copied from an actual image and done by a graphite 2B mech. pencil.. Hopefully I'll be able to post my own original work when I can find the time.


----------



## Glassland

My thoughts lately.
It's not pretty at all, but I wanted/needed to express my thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Sonyx

Inspired by this.
”you are trying to diminish a fire burning deep inside, and because of that smoke is rising up, placing a veil of grey, breathtaking smoke around you, which makes you less visible for other people and makes it feel like you are trying to become a ghost by surrounding yourself with smoke, covering up your eyes.”


----------



## Vast Silence

That's my best work ever.... It was just a doodle in Korean culture class...
It sort of Drew itself and I've never been able to draw anything near that good since. 

I don't want to spam so here's my DA if you like my work watch me, I upload actively.

Katfeatherfoot.deviantart.com

Enjoy


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## EccentricSiren

The Inventor's Workbench


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ten days to Killer is Dead


----------



## Watercolourful

Attack on Titan fanart smdvkvg


----------



## eydimork




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

.


----------



## Sonyx

Drew my dnd character on roll20 (':


----------



## lue

A little diddy I did today.


----------



## AriesLilith

it seems that if I just keep unclean doodle lines instead of trying to keep lines clean, the result is more natural and expressive.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Bruno


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It's a boy.


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## 66767

I recently made a life size baby grand piano out of cardboard, and I should post pics of it onto here, but it's not finished, and it's at school right now so... maybe some time soon I'll get to doing that.


----------



## herinb

enscorcelled97 said:


> I recently made a life size baby grand piano out of cardboard, and I should post pics of it onto here, but it's not finished, and it's at school right now so... maybe some time soon I'll get to doing that.


Looking forward to seeing some pics!! Sounds awesome


----------



## Nightchill

Not exactly artwork - more like shaded sketch, but I see people post similar stuff, so here we go:
(irl portrait is small, so it doesn't look all that well)
















!!!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Stunning detail on the horse there.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Nightchill

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Stunning detail on the horse there.


That's nothing, because it's just a small sketch (ca. 10cm width). Real artwork has much more of detail.


----------



## herinb

Think my subconscious is trying to tell me to get back to working on that little dude on the bus colored-pencil painting!!!


----------



## VoodooDolls

@herinb that's pretty cool, it makes me think about how lazy i am to make long-term goal drawning projects. I discard anything that requires more than 45 minutes and even if i'm really enjoying and "fully inspired" at the begining i end up forcing myself to finish them.


----------



## VoodooDolls

i dunno if this apply here, anywayyy:

https://soundcloud.com/atrasalviejo56/the-old-lady-remix-mastered


----------



## WickerDeer

View attachment 125921


Here's an eye I did at work. I think it's interesting how the perspective's off...and there's some weird lines! *laughing*


----------



## WickerDeer

DonutsGalacticos said:


> i dunno if this apply here, anywayyy:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/atrasalviejo56/the-old-lady-remix-mastered


That's so beautiful.


----------



## Xenograft

I wanted to share this with the forum, but there isn't much of a thread for prose, so here's this little bit of flash fiction I wrote today, born from emotional restlessness:



> Not a cloud in the sky on this, our hero could not remember, was it Tuesday?_ Yes_, he nodded decisively, it was most definitely a Tuesday. Sun bearing down on his bent back, laiden with his means for survival, the wind whistling around his ankles, sands of the aged and desolate wasteland quaking beneath his heavy steps. Surrounded by endless stretches of sand, an occasional small relic of his past, of the previous life, sticking out from the Earth like a broken monolith, every mirage and stick sending him into a frenzy of emotion, he wondered if he would ever meet an end. Unable to depart from consciousness, mortality stolen from him by an evil force, he roamed the remnants of his brethren’s once great civilisations.
> To him, time seemed to be both a cruel and evil mistress, and a comforting, understanding friend. Lost in the toils and storms of broken structures, he slowly made his way through the desert, and soon he passed an ancient tree, stood against the wasteland, fighting the biting winds and consuming sands. Time being of no matter anymore, he decided to take a detour. Turning sharply towards the great erection of hope, he met with its shaggy bark in moments, running his hand over the course wood, so elegantly placed before him. A booming shutter quaked from somewhere deep beneath him, shaking the base of the tree, echoing and reverberating around him and onward into the ether. Bending, a branch broke from somewhere up and out of sight, he heard it snap under the pressure of the tremor. With stoic manner he removed his hand and paced around the tree, the lost limb crashing to the sand behind him. He turned to see it engulfed in a flurry of screams and sand, an explosion of brown from where it landed. When the dust cleared there was only a small indent where the branch had landed, now gone and devoured by the Earth.
> 
> With a sigh, our hero removed and set his pack on the ground, rummaging around for something in an inner pocket. After much struggle, he withdrew a small lyre, entangled in ropes and various threads. Undoing the knots, freeing the instrument from the clutches of his bag’s extraneousness, he wiped the dust off the handle, tenderly brushing the dusty mahogany. With delicate fingers he plucked a small series of notes, producing a soft, eerie, and, at the same time, peaceful tune. Where the indent had been, the ground began to writhe and seeth, sand sprouting up in bursts, a small vibrating ball forming as the sifting sands funneled itself into shapes. The ball, previously connected to the earth by small stretches of thread-like sand, broke ties with the ground and hovered there for a moment, humming and vibrating violently. He watched it there for a moment, and then played two low notes.
> 
> The ball seemed to turn to face him, it spun around for a moment and then shot up into the sky, leaving a small trail of sand and dust behind it. The particles hung in the air, glued to the remaining energy. Heaving another sigh, our hero stuffed the lyre back into his pack, slung his rucksack back on, and turned to face the tree towering over him. It seemed to smirk at him, its monstrous, otherworldly limbs swaying in the breeze. He looked up at the top, where its roots seemed to meet the sky, spreading up and out across the heavens, reaching far out of his vision. He looked for a door, some way to enter this old tree, but he found no such thing. Decidedly this tree did not want anyone or anything entering its haven, so he turned about face, resolute, and continued his jaunt across the sands.
> 
> A sun that never set, his eyes may as well have been sewn shut, he wished that he were blind to this world that he was forced to inhabit, ultimately imprisoned by his own paltry need for wealth and power. _I suppose_, he began, but his thoughts trailed off, he had been over this time and time again and it only served to yield him pointless stress. Bearing the weight and torment of the millions of souls that departed in the eternal blaze, why was he not absolved of his own consciousness? What a toil, what a punishment, to be so burdened with the might and drive of such passion that ebbed and flowed from his chest, and yet shackled to this corporeal existence. _If one could even call it that_. Hours, days, maybe weeks passed, his mind bending and waning under the pressure of thousands of years of war and bloodshed, with only this last trial left to overcome, with just this last wish of his fellows.
> 
> He remembered her eyes, when she cried out to him, begging him to do this last thing for her. Melting to the surging tears, her voice mangled and bent by agony and looming darkness, she reached to him and gave him one final task. All he could do was watch, helpless, as his hope, his dreams, his future, his everything was vaporised before him. All that he had worked for, all that he had spent, and for nothing, gone, vanished. Sent spiraling down into a realm of complete and utter abandonment, not even the universe there to comfort him, no stars to tell him there was something else out there, only the leering sun watching over his withered back. Incapable of tears, empty swelling in his throat, he continued forth in the direction she had pointed. Written in the ground on which he tread, etched deep in scars on his forearm, dug out of his forehead, forever engraved on the insides of his smouldering retinas.
> 
> And yet he did not hate, he felt no anger, no regret, he felt nothing of the sort. Removed from his brain, a husk to the biddings of his mistress, of the once great and soothing voice in his life, all the negativity, that seemed to stick itself so uncomfortably in his throat, held back by sheer will. Left in the wastes to complete a final task, to finish what he had started. Aches and tremors filling his body, he pushed forth. Alas, he found himself out of energy for the day, and retreated to the shade of an odd rock formation to rest. Something about this source of momentary comfort made him as equally uneasy as calm, it invoked confusing and disturbing memories, the rocks seemed to be disjointed and mangled into unnatural shapes and curves. Unsure of what he was to make of this strange structure, he laid his pack down against one of the sides of his newfound haven. Staring out into the sunlit stage, stretching infinitely, the tips of odd rocks and sticks shimmering in the distance, his eyes began to droop. With today’s final heavy sigh, he set himself down upon his supplies and closed his eyes, awaiting another vision from her, and, perhaps, a renewal of energy.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

sinshred said:


> *Cthulhu​*
> *Dying​*
> *Mind​*


The links don't work.


----------



## sinshred

Aya the Whaler said:


> The links don't work.


Does external link couldn't work on perC?

Be patient, gonna fix it asap


----------



## AriesLilith




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

sinshred said:


> Does external link couldn't work on perC?
> 
> Be patient, gonna fix it asap


You're welcome. And the Cthulhu one is nice.


----------



## Nightchill

These are old from few months to few years back, just stumbled upon them (horses were done without any reference)


----------



## Scrabbletray

Maybe this one will work.


----------



## 66767

herinb said:


> Looking forward to seeing some pics!! Sounds awesome
















Here ya go! It's like half finished and was supposed to be completed like a month ago, but I didn't get my shit together... and I couldn't enter it into the art show. I'm planning on finishing it this summer and refining it, then enter it into scholastics. I made the this piano into three parts: the legs, the body, and the pedals. I engineered it so that the legs are strong enough internally to support the whole weight of the piano. The legs and pedals are not permanently attached; I made it so that it comes on and off easily, and so the set-up shouldn't be _too _difficult as well as transportation . It's the size of a life-size baby grand, just a tad less wide


----------



## herinb

enscorcelled97 said:


> View attachment 127153
> View attachment 127161
> 
> Here ya go! It's like half finished and was supposed to be completed like a month ago, but I didn't get my shit together... and I couldn't enter it into the art show. I'm planning on finishing it this summer and refining it, then enter it into scholastics. I made the this piano into three parts: the legs, the body, and the pedals. I engineered it so that the legs are strong enough internally to support the whole weight of the piano. The legs and pedals are not permanently attached; I made it so that it comes on and off easily, and so the set-up shouldn't be _too _difficult as well as transportation . It's the size of a life-size baby grand, just a tad less wide


Dude, this is badass!!! Will you post a picture when your finished with it too?


----------



## Azure Bass

Now that I've had the picture as my avatar for a little bit I can see it's significance. It's an interpretation of a fictional environment that I remember from a game called Halo 2, from around 2005. On the multiplayer map Headlong, there are several ways to glitch yourself out of the playable areas of the map, provided two or more players are participating. One of them is grabbing a Wraith and a Warthog, or a Ghost, or a Scorpion (I think), using the turbo feature on the Wraith, launch the docked vehicle into the air. When you look up while in the vehicle, or if your camera is positioned well enough to get you to look up, it looks like you're ascending the heights and going so far. The map goes so much further than the boundaries of the playable area. Seeing the detail and having this much fun outside of the normal barriers, in a playable session, also sparked my interest in level design.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## lue

A little doodle I did today.


----------



## disguise

*Grievances of a Thief*


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


>












I most definitely did not steal this image from anyone. All copyrights claimed. 

Much like Pierre Menard didnt copy off Cervantes. 

or for those who didnt get that reference;
much like eminem never steals anyones songs.


----------



## disguise

Tzara said:


> I most definitely did not steal this image from anyone. All copyrights claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Much like Pierre Menard didnt copy off Cervantes.


Omg! How did you make that? I could have never drawn such an awesome picture! Who's that disguise? She's such a poser. I think someone should report her for stealing your work.





(That's so... psychedelic. I like it. Though originals are ALWAYS better :wink


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> That's so... psychedelic.


Oh come on, I barely vibrated the colours a tiny bit.

Its almost impossible to see the splash of colours and the tears coming off the wolves eyes in the origi.. *cough* I mean *cough* stolen version.


----------



## iisu

It was supposed to be a mix of DnD spirit nagas, coral cobras and horned vipers.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

_Let me be your Ford Cortina
I will never rust
_


----------



## VoodooDolls

sorry for interrupting the orgy but this is my abomination


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## malphigus

@Tawanda this site needs more ponies. Nice Luna, btw! :kitteh:


----------



## VoodooDolls

the lastest kind of art

Playing: Asthma's March.mp3 - picosong


----------



## lue

Deleted


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Kebachi

Here are two painting things I did fairly recently:

http://chibikeba.deviantart.com/art/Eevee-Forest-Family-456792836
http://chibikeba.deviantart.com/art/L-s-mind-the-Infernal-Device-442210261

Don't do much anymore, too lazy/playing video games is more fun


----------



## Vast Silence

Kebachi said:


> Here are two painting things I did fairly recently:
> 
> Eevee Forest Family by ChibiKeba on deviantART
> L's mind - the Infernal Device by ChibiKeba on deviantART
> 
> Don't do much anymore, too lazy/playing video games is more fun


Wow you're talented! :O

hum here's a dragon I drew based off a dream I recently had.
I was a red fire breathing dragon flying around roasting armies! 

Image by KatFeatherfoot on deviantART


----------



## lue

Painting I completed yesterday.


----------



## 7dogguy

Holo from Spice and Wolf


----------



## Super-Yoshi

Malificent's apple.

First attempt at digital artwork and a case study of color.. Critiques on the color is much appreciated. I don't know too much about color really.

Done with painttool SAI.

PS. Is there a way to show the true size of the picture as it is rather than a small image where you click and pop up the actual size?


----------



## Leliel

Xenos said:


> View attachment 132113
> 
> 
> Malificent's apple.
> 
> First attempt at digital artwork and a case study of color.. Critiques on the color is much appreciated. I don't know too much about color really.
> 
> Done with painttool SAI.
> 
> PS. Is there a way to show the true size of the picture as it is rather than a small image where you click and pop up the actual size?


Looks nice!

If you edit the post and double click on the picture it'll bring up a menu where you can choose the size


----------



## Leliel




----------



## lue

Xenos said:


> View attachment 132113
> 
> 
> Malificent's apple.
> 
> First attempt at digital artwork and a case study of color.. Critiques on the color is much appreciated. I don't know too much about color really.
> 
> Done with painttool SAI.
> 
> PS. Is there a way to show the true size of the picture as it is rather than a small image where you click and pop up the actual size?


Love the color.


----------



## Tzara

So, I've made this box yesterday.








Basically, it is a temperature stabilizer.

What do you mean you wouldnt count a painted box with functioning properties as artwork???

Pff whatever here is a failed sketch for you then.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## chimeric

Xenos said:


> View attachment 132113
> 
> 
> Malificent's apple.
> 
> First attempt at digital artwork and a case study of color.. Critiques on the color is much appreciated. I don't know too much about color really.


I'd say go bigger and wilder. Exaggerate what you see. Is there a spot of shadow that looks slightly greenish? Then actually make it green. That sort of thing. Really looking for tiny tiny details -- what's actually there, rather than what you think will be there -- and exaggerating it.


----------



## VoodooDolls

dave.o said:


> View attachment 132529


looks like


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Zero


----------



## conflictingdusk

a quick sketch of an OC:


----------



## Izo - neXus

*"Four seasons"*

View attachment 133089


Technique is not one of my "strengths".​


----------



## Tzara

Izo - neXus said:


> View attachment 133089


Wow this is screaming INFP


----------



## Izo - neXus

Tzara said:


> Wow this is screaming INFP


I guess ... I did this for a contest several years ago. 
I like combining shapes from human's anatomy with elements from nature.
I find it interesting ... to try things. Like ... origami:

View attachment 133121


I have all kinds of silly pictures with stuff I did (in high-school).

View attachment 133137

​


----------



## Scruffy

Crap quality of a pen doodle, it's all hatched.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SleepWalker said:


> Weird I can click on the link and see the picture? Try this one:
> 
> http://oi61.tinypic.com/2prijvn.jpg


Not working. Use this imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## seasofme

Aya the Whaler said:


> Not working. Use this imgur: the simple image sharer


Works this one?

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SleepWalker said:


> Works this one?
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


You need to work it. The mouth is too big and the neck too long. Try to draw a circle to help you with the face as well guiding lines for the eyes and mouth.


----------



## seasofme

Aya the Whaler said:


> You need to work it. The mouth is too big and the neck too long. Try to draw a circle to help you with the face as well guiding lines for the eyes and mouth.


I do it for fun, not for perfectionism .... but should I make a thread and post my Manga/Anime things, maybe I become better in it


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

slytherin said:


> I do it for fun, not for perfectionism .... but should I make a thread and post my Manga/Anime things, maybe I become better in it


I don't do it for perfectionism either, I'm only advicing you in case you want to become better at drawing. Doing it from fun doesn't nullfies that you can become better.


----------



## seasofme

Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't do it for perfectionism either, I'm only advicing you in case you want to become better at drawing. Doing it from fun doesn't nullfies that you can become better.


okay thanks


----------



## -Alexandra-

Hi.
I've decided to share some of my works and sketches here:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

_And then Rodrigo, the Engineer said:
"Fuck you all, I WILL wear those multi-coloured pants."_

A friend of mine in fight gear insipired by the Engineer class from Torchlight II.


----------



## -Alexandra-

Some other works:


----------



## SysterMatic

The works of all of you are really beautiful ! I'll post some works too èè

* *




























The last is a work for school, sorry for the quality of photos.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Inver said:


> The works of all of you are really beautiful ! I'll post some works too èè
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last is a work for school, sorry for the quality of photos.


I like your use of colour.


----------



## lue

Inver said:


> The works of all of you are really beautiful ! I'll post some works too èè
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last is a work for school, sorry for the quality of photos.


love these.


----------



## herinb

Randomly got all into this the other day...any one know much about carving kind of stuff?


----------



## Leliel




----------



## Leliel

Stage 2 of my oil painting:


----------



## Scruffy

Doodled a tree in ball point on the back of a dessert menu at work:


----------



## herinb

was thinking of a scream face and scratched this out the otro dia:crazy:


----------



## SysterMatic

@herinb I love the spontaneity that came from your draw it is really expressive! @Dave I paint with oil too sometime so I reallyh want to see the result of your work! 

* *












Sorry for the quality of the photo (again).
























The two in this last picture are two character of some story of mine. I have a lot of character I drew in my pc. Someday I'll show you some. (I really need some advice to increase my skill in draw people). 



Aniway thank to all the people that have liked my work. Your work are beautiful too :wink:


----------



## JoetheBull




----------



## AriesLilith




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

dave.o said:


> Why would that be a good idea?


Usually, it's good to credit the reference, you will not have people saying you stole it.


----------



## Leliel

Aya the Whaler said:


> Usually, it's good to credit the reference, you will not have people saying you stole it.



Yeah, maybe if I was posting to something like Deviantart, using it in a Portfolio or trying to sell it.

On a forum like this where I'm just sharing stuff that I've been drawing lately, not so much.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

dave.o said:


> Yeah, maybe if I was posting to something like Deviantart, using it in a Portfolio or trying to sell it.
> 
> On a forum like this where I'm just sharing stuff that I've been drawing lately, not so much.


It can be a good point to know how good you're and how you're improving as well.


----------



## Distort

I do pixel art when I'm bored... here's some Pokemon fan art:


Diancie sprite










Mega Alakazam is addicted to cereal










How Poke Balls are actually made


----------



## Amandine

(UPDATE)


----------



## raminan




----------



## herinb




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Yes, it was referenced form my sign.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I don't know what I'm doing~


----------



## snail

This is different from my usual work, because I did it with acrylic paint, on a picnic table instead of using ink pencils on paper.


----------



## JoetheBull




----------



## Distort

A six-armed dragon from a while ago that I could never be arsed to finish. Don't complete a lot of drawings these days, usually I say "etc" and leave it.


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## RandomRubiks

Mopey man.


----------



## herinb

snail said:


> This is different from my usual work, because I did it with acrylic paint, on a picnic table instead of using ink pencils on paper.


Dude, this is sweet! Did you use a sealer on it, and what kind if you did??


----------



## Brian1

Connecticut Avenue In DuPont Circle by Flaherty56 on deviantART










This is Connecticut Avenue in Washington DC, in the area of DuPont Circle. The brown building is a historic local institution, Kramer's Books. Oil on canvas.


----------



## snail

herinb said:


> Dude, this is sweet! Did you use a sealer on it, and what kind if you did??


Not yet, because I am going out of town tomorrow for a few days, but when I get back, I plan to. If anyone has any suggestions for something that works well on acrylics outdoors, please let me know.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Here's some older stuff. I'm mainly a cartoonist, fiddling with realism, twisting it into surreal and abstract concepts.


----------



## Leliel

Revy from Black Lagoon.

I think I fucked the mouth up, she kinda looks a crackhead


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Naem

There you go. 
Few stuff I made in the past months.



















Drawing I made last September I quite liked.










Fullmetal Alchemist ! 










And to finish, a little pegase-unicorn relaxing.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## herinb




----------



## Leliel

herinb said:


>



Wow.


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Sonyx

While playing Dungeons and Dragon our minotaur bull rushes into the fight and ends up just falling lol


----------



## MidnightPicnic

a pastel Salvadore Dali the mermaid


----------



## herinb

Dude, this is sweet! So this is with pastels?? Looks like acrylic in the pic!


MidnightPicnic said:


> a pastel Salvadore Dali the mermaid


----------



## MidnightPicnic

herinb said:


> Dude, this is sweet! So this is with pastels?? Looks like acrylic in the pic!


Good eye. It is acrylic (most of my stuff is mixed media) but most of Dali is soft and oil pastel! : )

And thank you! Love your work 😊


----------



## Sonyx

It started with this







Then my friend said i should add detail or a body...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## kimpossible119

here are some of mine

emma watson/gryffindor colors. oil on acrylic.









hands. pencil.









silverware. black and white colored pencil on gray paper.









rocky. black and white colored pencil on watercolor.









tamagotchi v3. pencil









snow white. pencil









belle. pencil.









cinderella. pencil.


----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Finished


----------



## Wonszu

Still practising on tablet. Truth to be told digital drawing is harder for me that traditional mediums.
Space, alien, Moth-whatever-man. I played way to many scifi games. 

Original link here: Mothman by Wezyk on deviantART


----------



## iisu

Wonszu said:


> Original link here: Mothman by Wezyk on deviantART


I love your pencil drawings.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Wonszu

iisu said:


> I love your pencil drawings.


Thank you very much! I'm really glad to hear that


----------



## ken_creo

my latest work  hope you like it


----------



## herinb

Used numero uno for inspiration, it's not mine! Second one is!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Sadako

After doing some composition exercises, I decided to push one of the thumbnails a little bit further and ended up with this dream-inspired monster-speedpainting.










I really dreamed about these... quite disturbing o_o


----------



## The Guitar Hero

I really like how there are a lot of very talented artists here just waiting to be discovered by people ^^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ice Cream Soda said:


> I really like how there are a lot of very talented artists here just waiting to be discovered by people ^^


One if them isn't me.

#brutalhonesty


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Aya the Whaler said:


> One of them isn't me.
> 
> #brutalhonesty


Don't be too hard on yourself. You've made some pretty sweet drawings, Aya ^^


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@Ice Cream Soda

I'm hard on myself because I know the truth. I cannot draw to save my life and nobody wants me to draw. If I was good I wouldn't be undiscovered.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Aya the Whaler said:


> @Ice Cream Soda
> 
> I'm hard on myself because I know the truth. I cannot draw to save my life and nobody wants me to draw. *If I was good I wouldn't be undiscovered.*


You can draw pretty well, though, and the last part is definitely not true


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ice Cream Soda said:


> You can draw pretty well, though, and the last part is definitely not true


If I was really good, I would have been picked up by someone or I wouldn't have gotten the worse grades in the school at drawing classes. I can't draw. I'm not diverse. I can't even draw a face decently let alone anything else


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Aya the Whaler said:


> If I was really good, I would have been picked up by someone or I wouldn't have gotten the worse grades in the school at drawing classes. I can't draw. I'm not diverse. I can't even draw a face decently let alone anything else


Well, if that's what you want to think, I won't try to convince you any further


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ice Cream Soda said:


> Well, if that's what you want to think, I won't try to convince you any further


It's not what I think, it's the truth.
If I was really good don't you think I would have followed arts? If I was really good don't you think I wouldn't be mocked by art students? If was really good don't think someone else other than my friends would have told me so?


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Aya the Whaler said:


> It's not what I think, it's the truth.
> If I was really good don't you think I would have followed arts? If I was really good don't you think I wouldn't be mocked by art students? If was really good don't think someone else other than my friends would have told me so?


Life's not only about what other people think. It's also about what _you_ want to do. If you really don't love drawing at all, or just don't feel that it's something you could ever succeed in, then you don't have to do it. I wouldn't even bother to stop you. But only you know what you want to do in life, whether you embrace it or push it away trying to convince yourself that you don't love it as much as you really do. Your intuition somehow already knows what you want to do. It may not be art, or it may be, but if you love drawing, whether it's as a hobby or even deeper than that, I encourage you to continue doing it, even if you don't end up making a living off of it or whatever


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Ice Cream Soda said:


> Life's not only about what other people think. It's also about what _you_ want to do. If you really don't love drawing at all, or just don't feel that it's something you could ever succeed in, then you don't have to do it. I wouldn't even bother to stop you. But only you know what you want to do in life, whether you embrace it or push it away trying to convince yourself that you don't love it as much as you really do. Your intuition somehow already knows what you want to do. It may not be art, or it may be, but if you love drawing, whether it's as a hobby or even deeper than that, I encourage you to continue doing it, even if you don't end up making a living off of it or whatever


It doesn't matter if I love it or not, I'm still bad at it. Many people are bad at things they love. I'm just bad at everything I love. I will not make a living of any of them because I'm just not good enough. It doesn't matter if I love, if you don't make money out of it in this kind of world, it useless. I can't eat paper or pens. My drawings will not pay the bills. Nobody will buy them, nobody wants them. Nobody wants to see them. If I was really really good at it, I would post here every single shit I draw looking for someone to tell me that I'm good or thank my post. That's attention whoring.
Further more, it's about what I could do. If I was good, I wouldn't find it so hard. Being passionate doesn't implies that you're good or that you'll get good at it. I can train a lifetime and never go out at plain stupid faces in the same fucking angles with the same idiotic smiles on theirs faces. I can't do any more than that. I don't have the talent. I don't understand how it works. I'm not even good geometry. Do have any idea how important that is to drawing?
Fuck it, I'm 22 I can't tell left from right how the fuck am I gonna draw if I fail at simple tasks 3 year olds can do?


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Aya the Whaler said:


> It doesn't matter if I love it or not, I'm still bad at it. Many people are bad at things they love. I'm just bad at everything I love. I will not make a living of any of them because I'm just not good enough. It doesn't matter if I love, if you don't make money out of it in this kind of world, it useless. I can't eat paper or pens. My drawings will not pay the bills. Nobody will buy them, nobody wants them. Nobody wants to see them. If I was really really good at it, I would post here every single shit I draw looking for someone to tell me that I'm good or thank my post. That's attention whoring.
> Further more, it's about what I could do. If I was good, I wouldn't find it so hard. Being passionate doesn't implies that you're good or that you'll get good at it. I can train a lifetime and never go out at plain stupid faces in the same fucking angles with the same idiotic smiles on theirs faces. I can't do any more than that. I don't have the talent. I don't understand how it works. I'm not even good geometry. Do have any idea how important that is to drawing?
> Fuck it, I'm 22 I can't tell left from right how the fuck am I gonna draw if I fail at simple tasks 3 year olds can do?


Okay, first, I think you probs should calm down. Getting worked up isn't going to help right now. I'll let you calm for a bit and if you wanna talk again, I'm always open to it. You don't have to if you don't want to, though


----------



## mikan

I'm currently working on a commissioned piece


----------



## ken_creo

Aya the Whaler said:


> It doesn't matter if I love it or not, I'm still bad at it. Many people are bad at things they love. I'm just bad at everything I love. I will not make a living of any of them because I'm just not good enough. It doesn't matter if I love, if you don't make money out of it in this kind of world, it useless. I can't eat paper or pens. My drawings will not pay the bills. Nobody will buy them, nobody wants them. Nobody wants to see them. If I was really really good at it, I would post here every single shit I draw looking for someone to tell me that I'm good or thank my post. That's attention whoring.
> Further more, it's about what I could do. If I was good, I wouldn't find it so hard. Being passionate doesn't implies that you're good or that you'll get good at it. I can train a lifetime and never go out at plain stupid faces in the same fucking angles with the same idiotic smiles on theirs faces. I can't do any more than that. I don't have the talent. I don't understand how it works. I'm not even good geometry. Do have any idea how important that is to drawing?
> Fuck it, I'm 22 I can't tell left from right how the fuck am I gonna draw if I fail at simple tasks 3 year olds can do?


Well, why we do art? everyone will answer it in a different way, we all draw for some purpose but we artists ( the one who love to draw hobbyist or pros ) love to show our work and love to see others say WOW. In my case, drawing is my last defense in emotional crises, the worse the problem the better the drawing. i cant draw unless i feel really bad. its like an emotional sink that takes all my problems, anxieties, fears and sorrow away from my heart and just put it there. I dont know how to create my own OCs for example, or just to draw out of my mind, i just copy what i really like and have a meaning in it (at least for my self). So the main thing is to draw for what ever you want. then, think about improving your self without really looking on how others will see it. Everyone has his own style. So its really up to you to make your drawing better and learn new techniques. in the end, its how you look at your drawings.

ps: my grades in art class was low too


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

hasan_almasri said:


> Well, why we do art? everyone will answer it in a different way, we all draw for some purpose but we artists ( the one who love to draw hobbyist or pros ) love to show our work and love to see others say WOW. In my case, drawing is my last defense in emotional crises, the worse the problem the better the drawing. i cant draw unless i feel really bad. its like an emotional sink that takes all my problems, anxieties, fears and sorrow away from my heart and just put it there. I dont know how to create my own OCs for example, or just to draw out of my mind, i just copy what i really like and have a meaning in it (at least for my self). So the main thing is to draw for what ever you want. then, think about improving your self without really looking on how others will see it. Everyone has his own style. So its really up to you to make your drawing better and learn new techniques. in the end, its how you look at your drawings.
> 
> ps: my grades in art class was low too


I don't relate. I don't draw because I feel x way, I draw because I like it. That doesn't make me good at it.


----------



## Leliel




----------



## ken_creo

Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't relate. I don't draw because I feel x way, I draw because I like it. That doesn't make me good at it.


If you like it and you wanna be good at it, you can. Practice.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

hasan_almasri said:


> If you like it and you wanna be good at it, you can. Practice.


Even if I want to, doesn't mean I'll become good enough.


----------



## -Alexandra-




----------



## Lunaena

Unfinished. I have so many ideas for this in my head.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Flight of the conchords. Bret it knitting Jemaine a dress.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I

The Medicine Seller in all his coloured glory.


----------



## Dalien

Aya the Whaler said:


> I
> 
> The Medicine Seller in all his coloured glory.


I like this one very much! ; )


----------



## Lustghost

dis like 3 years old


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Dalien said:


> I like this one very much! ; )


Glad you like it. You can now watch Ayakashi and Mononoke.


----------



## Lustghost

needs some improvement and then i can color it.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

The Christmas Harpy. Just pencil. :^B


----------



## Will tankman

MidnightPicnic said:


> The Christmas Harpy. Just pencil. :^B


This is done amazingly well! So abstract yet easy to grasp. Awesome work.


----------



## chimeric

@_Aya the Whaler_ I've recommended this book to artists before, but seriously -- _Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain_ is phenomenal for giving one's art skills an added boost. It focuses on drawing human portraits from life, but it's applicable to other things too. And for what it's worth, the art you've been posting in this thread has gotten noticeably better over time.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

chimeric said:


> @_Aya the Whaler_ I've recommended this book to artists before, but seriously -- _Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain_ is phenomenal for giving one's art skills an added boost. It focuses on drawing human portraits from life, but it's applicable to other things too. And for what it's worth, the art you've been posting in this thread has gotten noticeably better over time.


My fiancée keeps pushing me to draw better and better. He draws as well and doesn't want to see me giving up.
Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check it out though my money is limited now.


----------



## mikan

MidnightPicnic said:


> The Christmas Harpy. Just pencil. :^B


This beyond amazing and so much more. Words can’t describe how amazing this work is. I can’t stop looking at this. How could you?


----------



## mikan




----------



## EccentricSiren

If the world were flat, someone would probably build a wall to keep people from falling off at some point...


----------



## blahblehmeh




----------



## malphigus

Decided to do redraws



















old January 25th, 2013

new August 23rd, 2014


----------



## Brian1

The Final Frontier with the USS Manifest Destiny, The Final Frontier with the USS Manifest Destiny by Flaherty56 on deviantART










"We come in peace.....always."-V the series.


----------



## jjcu

My ENTJ friend.


----------



## Adena

I did some pretty cool stuff lately


----------



## EccentricSiren

Pathway across the universe


----------



## Rustler

I've made a few goofy MSPaint comics. These are actually meant to be amusing, for myself at least, though people might think I'm weird instead :/.


----------



## Brian1

I've never drawn Robin Williams before, I was going for that, and this is meant to be a caricature that highlights his energy on stage.


----------



## 66393

https://soundcloud.com/beniceandsettledown/skyline here's a song i composed.


----------



## Wonszu

kev said:


> https://soundcloud.com/beniceandsettledown/skyline here's a song I composed.


I enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

kev said:


> https://soundcloud.com/beniceandsettledown/skyline here's a song i composed.


Not bad, not bad at all, bro ^^


----------



## 66393

Wonszu said:


> I enjoyed it greatly.


Yayyy thanks!


----------



## 66393

Songbird of Solace said:


> Not bad, not bad at all, bro ^^


Thank you sir


----------



## MidnightPicnic

kev said:


> https://soundcloud.com/beniceandsettledown/skyline here's a song i composed.


Awesome talent, makes me want to meditate while simultaneously go for a nice jog! And the drum composition. Beautiful work !


----------



## 66393

MidnightPicnic said:


> Awesome talent, makes me want to meditate while simultaneously go for a nice jog! And the drum composition. Beautiful work !


Thank you. I'm glad you got something out of it. It means so much to me


----------



## The Guitar Hero

kev said:


> Thank you sir


You're welcome ^^


----------



## MidnightPicnic

A very old sketch, (pencil and ink) affectionately called *Girls Are Gross*. :^B


----------



## 66393

deleted post


----------



## Scrabbletray

Drew this for a friends birthday today.


----------



## invisiblegirl

Aghfkljags *faints of happiness at seeing so many other's art* 

You guys are awesome!


----------



## AriesLilith

Drew with finger in mobile phone. :3


----------



## zeelf

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> You have some really nice art work!! This piece [in particular] stands out for me. :happy:


Thank you!


----------



## snail

I'm having a lot of anxiety about trying to find work.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Harlock.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

*Morning Walk*


----------



## -Alexandra-

MeMyselfandINFJ said:


> View attachment 204970


I like this



The Silver Dragon:


----------



## Warrior_Princess

*Must Love Fall*




[


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I make AMVs


----------



## luxurieux

This is what I've been working on in Autodesk Maya. Though it's nowhere near done. Just pulled an all-nighter working on it because it's supposed to be due today - l o l - not happening.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The late night timing and my exhaustion can clearly be seen in the second one.


----------



## Chamondelle

My first try sculpting ceramics BJD.
havent grind it yet. Not dressed yet.


----------



## Scarab

Some anatomical errors, but what the heck! Here goes:


----------



## OberonHuxley

Scarab said:


> Some anatomical errors, but what the heck! Here goes:


Exquisite.


----------



## Lunaena

I am in love with her.


----------



## Lunaena

View attachment 209658


I am in love with her.


----------



## snail




----------



## malphigus

I'll save the depressing stuff for Halloween.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## iisu

I decided to draw Darth Maul :sad: 
I wanted to make him look mysterious and intimidating :sad: 
My hands decided otherwise :sad:
I failed to force myself to fix it :sad:










:sad:


----------



## GoosePeelings

I don't have a scanner and I'm too tired to finish it. The smallest breasts I've ever drawn to be honest.


----------



## MelodyGirl

Ah, @zeelf and @snail, my two favorite handwriting artists. I'm excited to see what other art you do in here. Going to look at back pages now. 

Terrible quality photograph, but here's what I painted this afternoon. 









Ugh, I need to take a better lighting/higher quality photo next time...


----------



## OberonHuxley

MelodyGirl said:


> Ah, @_zeelf_ and @_snail_, my two favorite handwriting artists. I'm excited to see what other art you do in here. Going to look at back pages now.
> 
> Terrible quality photograph, but here's what I painted this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 211850
> 
> 
> Ugh, I need to take a better lighting/higher quality photo next time...


Subtle hints of expressionism over a bone of realism. A sense of symbolism overlayed with pure and raw sensationalism.

Beautiful. I paint flowers in watercolor sometimes and they come out well but not with such detail and organic flow.

Didn't know you were an artist.


----------



## MelodyGirl

OberonHuxley said:


> Subtle hints of expressionism over a bone of realism. A sense of symbolism overlayed with pure and raw sensationalism.
> 
> Beautiful. I paint flowers in watercolor sometimes and they come out well but not with such detail and organic flow.
> 
> Didn't know you were an artist.


Wow! Thank you! You got much more out of my painting than I put into it, I think! Ha!
I'm really not an artist. I've got a balanced left and right brain, and my line of work (teaching, parenting, writing) doesn't allow me to put as much right brain into things that I would like. Every once in a while, my right brain feels starved, and I have fun, but that's RARE. And usually not so good.
I can't draw anything from my imagination. It has to be right in front of me. But thank you so much. High praise!


----------



## zeelf

MelodyGirl said:


> Ah, @zeelf and @snail, my two favorite handwriting artists. I'm excited to see what other art you do in here. Going to look at back pages now.


I don't really draw very often and don't have much else to show except what's in those 3 posts in this thread, but thank you very much!


----------



## MelodyGirl

zeelf said:


> I don't really draw very often and don't have much else to show except what's in those 3 posts in this thread, but thank you very much!


Well, I went and checked them out. 

EDIT: @OberonHuxley, Here's a better quality snapshot of the painting, and a closeup. I'm so glad you like it so much. Made my day, especially since this was my first attempt at flowers since I was 10.


----------



## Manhu




----------



## Chamondelle

lazy to scan.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## C47

Waaah, I love everything I've seen here so far! Keep up the good work, guys  

I'll share a couple sketches I drew the past couple weeks:




























I'm more into creating characters than anything. Ah.. haha; 
The first OC is named Fenrir and he's one of the main characters for my story! 
Second one is not anyone specific; I just wanted to draw horns, hehe.
Third one is a few months old, but a fave (my OC on the left, and a friend's on the right)!


----------



## -Alexandra-

An illustration:


----------



## Lunaena




----------



## Chichi01134

I have tried to get a quick webcam shot to my current drawing, but it didn't turn out too well...
I may try to scan it once it's completely done. 









And yes, I do notice that I got the size of her right eye wrong. It was difficult enough to try and reabjust the whole face's position without starting over, since I didn't get it right at my first try.

(the picture is seriously bad quality... I will try for the scanner asap)


----------



## JoetheBull




----------



## Donkey D Kong

I drew this for some random post on Miiverse


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SysterMatic

Aya Saves the World said:


>


I do like this really much


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Inver said:


> I do like this really much


Thank you. I hope the edit gives it the retro look I was going for.


----------



## Psychophant

I bought a cheap drawing tablet over the summer to try to learn how to draw sprites so I could help someone with art for a game, but I haven't really had a chance to make anything with it until yesterday. Anyway, I tried to recreate a sprite from a game with mixed results...



















I'm already finding that coloring is probably one of the biggest challenges with this, so if anyone has tips, I'd really appreciate hearing them.


----------



## Sonyx

Not sure if you could really consider it art but I guess the story behind it could make it as is. At first it was really colourful with different bright and some dark colours. When I got to the red I was just compelled to cover most of the canvas with it stroke after stroke it felt so satisfying to just cover it all up with red the black lines expresses my anxiety it feels all tangled up. I've been feeling pretty anxious and depressed most of the day and this was a nice reliever to it


----------



## Indiana Dan

https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/fog-samba
https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/serpents-fool-1


----------



## Word Dispenser




----------



## Macrosapien

@Booyou @Word Dispenser* I got a tablet last year, a wacom one... cost 400 USD, but I unfortunately havent even got to really use it. I have been sort of afraid lol. i know that doesnt make any sense, but I really don't know anything about digital art, but I felt it to be important to learn how to work with it. I have some ideas, but honestly I have no real idea how to paint digitally. Is the transition from traditional media to digital are particularly hard one and time consuming?
**The art I usually show online is traditional media and looks different in person, as some of it I scanned multiple times, then chopped them up, and like a puzzle, line each part up together again LOL, and drop the layers. but when doing this, certain things come out differently, and the scanner changes the colors, as a scanners light is too much and obscures the colors. Anyways, I really want to learn how to work with some digital art programs. I have painter 13 I think it is. Anyways, is there any turitorials that I can look into that can help me to get a feel and sense for the why digital art works?

Anyways, since I have been talking too much in a thread about art, I might as well share some art I did. These two pieces, was art I completely repainted and to fit the meanings more,

one isnt entirely finished.

















*


----------



## Word Dispenser

LookingGlass said:


> @_Booyou_ @_Word Dispenser_* I got a tablet last year, a wacom one... cost 400 USD, but I unfortunately havent even got to really use it. I have been sort of afraid lol. i know that doesnt make any sense, but I really don't know anything about digital art, but I felt it to be important to learn how to work with it. I have some ideas, but honestly I have no real idea how to paint digitally. Is the transition from traditional media to digital are particularly hard one and time consuming?
> **The art I usually show online is traditional media and looks different in person, as some of it I scanned multiple times, then chopped them up, and like a puzzle, line each part up together again LOL, and drop the layers. but when doing this, certain things come out differently, and the scanner changes the colors, as a scanners light is too much and obscures the colors. Anyways, I really want to learn how to work with some digital art programs. I have painter 13 I think it is. Anyways, is there any turitorials that I can look into that can help me to get a feel and sense for the why digital art works?
> 
> Anyways, since I have been talking too much in a thread about art, I might as well share some art I did. These two pieces, was art I completely repainted and to fit the meanings more,
> 
> one isnt entirely finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, these are some really nice paintings. You should be proud.

As for the Wacom-- It's just another tool. 

There's a bit of a learning gap for people, I suppose. It depends on how well you're able to deal with computer programs, for the most part. The drawing with the wacom pen takes some getting used to, but I think most of the trouble is in dealing with the programs. 

Normally Photoshop, and I've also worked with Gimp. Just get to know layers, and the tools. Even using the lasso tool can help your work. There are tons of brushes to experiment with-- I would start with a simple round one, and experiment.

Youtube has a plethora of Photoshop tutorials dedicated to people just like you, who need to learn what's what. Just dive in and start experimenting. You never know what you can do until you try. roud:


----------



## Booyou

@LookingGlass

You have a really good imagination and concept! thank you for sharing, These are some really impacting works! And I think they would have a greater impact in a digital media. You should totally try it! It doesn't take so much really. You will feel weird at first, but I doubt it will take more than a couple of days to feel more confident with how the tablet works.
I drew for a long time digitally the same way I work traditionally 









I worked on this like a regular traditional crosshatching.

If you want to work with vectors or photo manipulation could take a bit more, but for hand drawn digital is almost the same thing, but easier in my opinion, be cause you can use layers and correct things that you normally cant in traditional art.
You should download different brushes packs so that you can have more textures and you can work better. But even with the standard brushes it should be ok. I use Gimp and PaintTool SAI. and besides Photoshop and Corel I never used other programs, so Im not sure how yours work. GIMP is free and PainTool is easy to find.

Watch speedpaintings and tutorials on youtube if you want to get inspired and learn more!
Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Booyou

I'm having some trouble posting today.


----------



## Tzara

Images belong to @adacis' homework :tongue:
Just made this up.









Vocaroo | Voice message









Vocaroo | Voice message









Vocaroo | Voice message









Vocaroo | Voice message









I got bored.
Does this count as art


----------



## adacis

@*Tzara*
Oh, whoa!! This is a pleasant surprise!!! *__* Thanks for your time on narrating my work. I'm flattered. It was very interesting!!!!


----------



## Macrosapien

_@__Booyou @Word Dispenser 

Thank you. hopefully this venture goes well. I have so many plans, hopefully I can get through the awkward stage and it doesn't discourage me. I will take my studies to youtube... i think most of my fears comes with not knowing where to start with the program so that I can just work like any traditional media. When i start, im not going to post the first things I do LOL, as i know they will look bad, but perhaps i shouldnt think so negative. 

Anyways, this is an piece I redid, i dont think i shared it in this art thread, (taken with a picture, so the colors are quite off)


















_


----------



## Sabrah




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## MidnightPicnic

A lotus pastel + acrylic painting for a friend's bridal shower (sorry for the horrible quality!) ^_^


----------



## Brian1

This is from my oil painting class, it is Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Super-Yoshi

Had to make a mosaic for one of my classes.. so I decided to make a trireme, an ancient Roman battleship.

Used with E3000 glue, a foam board and lots of cut up foam sheets.

Quality is a little bad, sorry about that.


----------



## whisperycat

*Lines of age*

A scaled down scan of a section of a drawing I've been trying to finish for years. I've got a lot of those 













Another scaled down section of an A2 drawing which did get finished


----------



## coal

All of my artwork is here, and I'd appreciate it if you took a look. c:


----------



## Chamondelle

Intentionally broken.


----------



## ISTJman

nice.


----------



## Leliel

coal said:


> All of my artwork is here, and I'd appreciate it if you took a look. c:


I like your art, it's got great style


----------



## MelodyGirl

Sabrah said:


>


These are beautiful!


----------



## Sabrah

Thanks! It isn't really my style, but I enjoy doing portraits for others. They are always so happy to receive them.


----------



## Macrosapien

something I posted in this thread back in 2013, when I was inactive for the most part. but I will repost it, as it was a while ago. Also its my favorite probably.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

LookingGlass said:


> something I posted in this thread back in 2013, when I was inactive for the most part. but I will repost it, as it was a while ago. Also its my favorite probably.


Cool stuff, bro ^^


----------



## Scarab

I'm pretty sure I haven't shared this one yet (if I have you'll have to excuse me ö-ö). It is a bit of an older piece though, but certainly one of the best characters I've ever made! öAö










There are more over at: Kevin Johansson | DrawCrowd if anyone is interested.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Scarab said:


> I'm pretty sure I haven't shared this one yet (if I have you'll have to excuse me ö-ö). It is a bit of an older piece though, but certainly one of the best characters I've ever made! öAö
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more over at: Kevin Johansson | DrawCrowd if anyone is interested.


Is she a succubus? Kinda looks like one.


----------



## Naem

Stuff I did in class. Made me think of dreams in general. ^_^


----------



## EternalFrost

Fanart/Requests

* *


----------



## OffTheBooks

I'm new to photography, but I have not been getting much on location shooting, recently. It's hard to get folks out for a shoot when there's snow everywhere, and it's 0 degrees out.
Luckily I'm busy planning for the next semester, and haven't had too much time to really be upset about it, but damn, do I miss shooting people(with my CAMERA! D.

This is the last outdoor shot I got, of a human being, before our winter rolled in.

I also never post on the general art boards, as I always seem to forget they exist and post my music or writing in the INFJ artwork threads. 

So, hi everyone!


----------



## Sabrah

LookingGlass said:


> Was wondering as you alluded to the self portraits and other such work you showed as not being what you do, but stuff you do for others. I just figured that was your work. anyways, that brings up the question though, what is your style of art, if you dont mind me asking?


Its fine. I'm actually not sure how to describe my style. I guess I would consider anything that I drew without reference as my style. Some of my drawings appeal to me in a very emotional and personal way, but other drawings (like portraits) are just things I do for other people.

Here are drawings that touch me most:


----------



## Scarab

Aya Saves the World said:


> Is she a succubus? Kinda looks like one.


She's a very very very mischievous demoness! But you are right, she does look a bit succubus-y. But, she actually isn't a succubus. öAö


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Scarab said:


> She's a very very very mischievous demoness! But you are right, she does look a bit succubus-y. But, she actually isn't a succubus. öAö


Demoness are cool. And your drawing too.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Here's a music video I made with Fox & The Hound recently. I would share a YouTube link, but the audio is muted. I however, do have a Google Drive link that you can help yourself to.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5wEJR506b5XV09SSXBLS0xOcG8/view


----------



## WickerDeer

View attachment 232018


So here's a sketch I did with a sharpie on my lunch break today. It doesn't so much look like me, but I am happy with it because it is challenging to draw a portrait that quickly without any pencil. My co-worker thought it was expressive, and I appreciate that.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

she's called Tea Horse.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I'll post a better version later.


----------



## WickerDeer

View attachment 232682


So, this is a sharpie drawing I did during my lunch break. I used pencil and a thicker point as well. 

I actually like the back of the drawing. I think it makes a nice comic book character type of image. 

View attachment 232690


----------



## Chamondelle




----------



## AdInfinitum

I am honestly terrible drawing wise, however out of curiousity I bought myself a drawing pad and through photomanipulation I have learnt to express myself in a way I haven't before, as I prefer writing more than visual art. ( I consider it able to reach the human scenery easier than visual art).



























They indeed do not have the amount of complexity I am used to, however I am grasping the conceptual side of photomanipulation, I do want to be able to represent the surreal side of my imagination later on.

EDIT: I somehow managed to provoke the mysterious forces of the forum and my files are not visible as I wished them to be. For originals: DeviantArt


----------



## OffTheBooks

That mobile wallet app, had quite the unfortunate name.








I'm half tempted to eat this terror swag.


----------



## EternalFrost

I tried this timed figure drawing practice exercise on this website

I think ill make this a daily thing for myself to help with improvementroud:
Contains artistic nudity


* *


----------



## herinb




----------



## MelodyGirl

I did my new avatar/profile pic in watercolor. Created it myself.


----------



## adacis

My characters. Was inspired by music, and also did this to practice lighting and colors.


----------



## AuroraLight

MelodyGirl said:


> I did my new avatar/profile pic in watercolor. Created it myself.


I always envied artists who could work with traditional art tools. I am stuck in the digital side of art. The character looks great, there's a nice stand out quality to it. Also the way you colored it adds a nice texture and mood to the drawing.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## MelodyGirl

AuroraLight said:


> I always envied artists who could work with traditional art tools. I am stuck in the digital side of art. The character looks great, there's a nice stand out quality to it. Also the way you colored it adds a nice texture and mood to the drawing.


Thank you!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

MelodyGirl said:


> I did my new avatar/profile pic in watercolor. Created it myself.


Nice.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I know I screw up in various levels, but this is my first time with the character.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Adobe surfy sketcheroonie. :^B

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## westlose

I tried to draw a character with Photoshop, I only used a mouse (And yes, this is blood around her mouth).


----------



## AriesLilith

View attachment 235402


----------



## AuroraLight

Jetstream Aya said:


> I know I screw up in various levels, but this is my first time with the character.


You did an excellent job on the splatter. The character itself is pretty interesting too. Just out of curiosity what inspired this drawing?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

AuroraLight said:


> You did an excellent job on the splatter. The character itself is pretty interesting too. Just out of curiosity what inspired this drawing?


Thank you. I tried to give it movement so it would give the drawing some dynamic and movement.
I finished playing Metal Gear Rising: Revengance yesterday and I wanted to draw something from it so I went to look at pictures from the main character, Raiden. I mixed up a bit with his looks from Metal Gear Soild 2: Sons of Liberty.
I like drawing machine like-things, but I don't often do it because I don't find many I want to draw. The Metal Gear series has a lot of machinery I might devote my time to draw in the future. I want to get a better hold of angles and how to make things look 3D.
That's pretty much what inspired the drawing.


----------



## AuroraLight

Jetstream Aya said:


> Thank you. I tried to give it movement so it would give the drawing some dynamic and movement.
> I finished playing Metal Gear Rising: Revengance yesterday and I wanted to draw something from it so I went to look at pictures from the main character, Raiden. I mixed up a bit with his looks from Metal Gear Soild 2: Sons of Liberty.
> I like drawing machine like-things, but I don't often do it because I don't find many I want to draw. The Metal Gear series has a lot of machinery I might devote my time to draw in the future. I want to get a better hold of angles and how to make things look 3D.
> That's pretty much what inspired the drawing.


Well you do have a familiar style much like the games. The main differences is the games use this sort of paint like quality to their images, where yours has a more color pencil like vibe to it. Regardless you did an excellent job on the drawing itself. I always have a difficult time drawing characters.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

AuroraLight said:


> Well you do have a familiar style much like the games. The main differences is the games use this sort of paint like quality to their images, where yours has a more color pencil like vibe to it. Regardless you did an excellent job on the drawing itself. I always have a difficult time drawing characters.


I'm very much influenced by video game design, its something that I like because it often combines many styles and way to draw.
Thank you so much.


----------



## WickerDeer

View attachment 235874


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

My friends kept asking me to draw Blade Wolf from Metal Gear Rising. They got their wish.


----------



## Lemxn

Not art but just a silly thing I made from an illustration I saw on Internet.









@*yet another intj*


----------



## JoetheBull




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Indiana Dan

https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/fog-samba


----------



## ClickForYaoi

It's horrible, I know. :frustrating:


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## SysterMatic

ClickForYaoi said:


> View attachment 254050
> 
> 
> It's horrible, I know. :frustrating:


I like it  It reminds me old videogames even if I don't know why !


----------



## Traum

I always said I wasn't artistic, and everyone told me I was wrong, that I just didn't see it. I still doubt my abilities, but after I ran away from home and was out of state and out of things to do, I started playing with perler beads (the kind of beads you melt into pictures/shapes etc., usually for children). Anyway, they may be kids toys, but I am proud of my perler work, so I am going to post some....

(I just tried uploading pictures to this site and it's not letting me, so I'll just use links to some of the ones I've been selling (the ones I sell are mostly Minecraft stuff (I'll try to post more "original work" when I get back to my own computer)))

Any Single Minecraft Inspired Pixel Art Premium Plastic Magnet You Pick | eBay
Set of 4 Minecraft Inspired Farm Magnets Cow Sheep Pig Chicken for Fridge Locker | eBay
Minecraft Inspired Diamond Sword Pixel Art Keychain | eBay

I hope those links work, at least. And there are more there, too. I am really proud with how well mine have sold (my dad suggested I sell them, and I thought it would never work). I am proud of my melting technique; I can get them smoother than most people. roud: I feel really accomplished for once, and maybe artistic.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## -Alexandra-




----------



## introvertedvampire

+

Forgot the shoulder blades :frustrating: And I can't get it to look nice on the picture. (before you think that I'm all negative, I do like it :laughing: )


----------



## EternalFrost

Improvement meme...just imagine where I could be at now if I had gotten into freaking college ;_; I wanna be taught so badly
* *


----------



## Derange At 170

Haha no one and I mean no one here is gonna like this, but that doesn't mean I haven't made this with a degree of expertise. It's a work in progress.

https://soundcloud.com/shakedemtunes/indust-hc-wip

Style of music is 'industrial hardcore', which has nothing to do with either industrial music, or hardcore as most people here probably know it.

I really like the sound of my (main) kickdrum (crunchy and brutal, and dark) and the mixdown isn't bad (but it can be better). Closest reference point people here would have to this tune would probably be Venetian Snares (think his more kick/four to the floor based songs, not his more break based ones. But there's a bit of that in the intro too). That's not to say that this is breakcore, but it sits in the same spectrum of music as breakcore.


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Macrosapien

I finished that piece I was working on, but I loss my phone, left it in an elevator at work, so I haven't taken a picture of it. SI would say it's sucks, but such is life, we only have things to ultimately lose them anyways... just have to continue the trend by getting another. /sigh


----------



## Wonszu

Wezyk (Ba[ka) - DeviantArt










Slavic stuff because why not.


----------



## rhoynarqueen

*sips* 
huehuehuehuehue 

I now sell him on merch in my Redbubble store. I want him on my phone case, on my throw pillows, and especially on a travel mug! (You can even get this rainbow sipping asshole on a duvet cover...)


----------



## Leliel




----------



## SysterMatic

Long time I haven't draw anything... Just some sketches
View attachment 261154


----------



## Leliel

Wonszu said:


> Wezyk (Ba[ka) - DeviantArt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavic stuff because why not.


Love your work, particularly 'Futuristic Scenery' and 'Swamp Cottage'. Really great stuff!


----------



## Wonszu

dave.o said:


> Love your work, particularly 'Futuristic Scenery' and 'Swamp Cottage'. Really great stuff!


For a moment I was confused about works you mentioned. Sadly those works are not mine - "Futuristic" or "Futurystyczne" is my collection of other peoples works I really like and "faved" while the Swamp Cottage was similar to mine Slavic scenery (DA category of "digital scenery") so DA proposed this work as "if you like the work above (Meadows), maybe you will like the works of the other artist too". All credits to them.

I wish I was THAT good...


----------



## Macrosapien

The pictures colors are obstructed, but nonetheless, there isnt too much more im going to do with it that will be major changes, so I can say its done.


----------



## Macrosapien

dave.o said:


> View attachment 261098



Serial Experiment Lain


----------



## Leliel

LookingGlass said:


> Serial Experiment Lain


Correct.


----------



## OneWingedSparrow

LookingGlass said:


> The pictures colors are obstructed, but nonetheless, there isnt too much more im going to do with it that will be major changes, so I can say its done.


This is awesome. I wonder what's the story behind it?


----------



## Macrosapien

OneWingedSparrow said:


> This is awesome. I wonder what's the story behind it?


-
A multiplicity in Unity and how division comes by way of indivisibility. But there are organs and stuff in it, so it also tells the story of how a person can become more integrated in consciousness. But then again, I just like the earth, gears, trees, sunset/sunrise color schemes, and the rainbow/spectrum, so perhaps the colors are the story of how I wish the world could be. I dunno.


----------



## Leliel

LookingGlass said:


> -
> A multiplicity in Unity and how division comes by way of indivisibility. But there are organs and stuff in it, so it also tells the story of how a person can become more integrated in consciousness. But then again, I just like the earth, gears, trees, sunset/sunrise color schemes, and the rainbow/spectrum, so perhaps the colors are the story of how I wish the world could be. I dunno.


It's certainly a beautiful painting, It really speaks to me


----------



## SysterMatic

Just trying my new cheap watercolor (kids watercolors at 50 cent). They do their jobs.


----------



## bleghc

Looking at all of this artwork makes me feel all "ugh" because all of you are just so unbelievably TALENTED at creating art! But here's a drawing I drew of someone I know.

View attachment 263674


----------



## Derange At 170

Another work in progress

Totally different style from the other that I posted. This is a jazzy drum & bass song and it's super unique if I do say so myself. It's based on samples from Baden Powell's (a samba/jazz/bossa nova musician) cover of 'Shadow Of Your Smile', 'Hum-Allah' and 'Thembi' by Pharoah Sander's and 'Hare Krishna' by Alice Coltrane. Most mashed up beyond recognition. Cut-up, layered, rearranged, processed, etc. Though the bassline is recognizably from 'Thembi' haha.

The main drum, the breakbeat, is a drum part from the song 'Shack Up' by some soul band. But every hit is cut out and completely rearranged to resemble a drum & bass beat.

Far from done, sadly.


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Just some lame sketch I did

I'm going through this batman kick and I felt like drawing him, but I drank too much coffee and I couldn't draw straight. 
Also, I'm sort of trying to develop my own style instead of doing, you know, straight up realism. I'm not really sure how that's going, though. 

Yeeeeaaahhh....

I wrote..."How can you expect anyone to play fair, when they don't even have a full deck to begin with?"

It's strange how when I look at things on a scanner, or camera, I can see all of the mistakes on porportion and everything, but now always as much with my own eyes. I don't know why.

I think that's more how visually imagine how I must look from what I feel like when I consume too much caffiene, lol


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I was inspired to do this after I wathed a documentary on feminism and Wonder-Woman; and I was all like "YEAH, FUCK MEN" despite being one. 

Also I stumbled upon a real life photoshoot of someone dressed as her and I was struck by how beautfiul her eyes were and I thought "whoa, I want to draw this"

It's not finished yet, and I think I had some difficulty portraying proper depth or something...her part of her head make look too small but it's because I was attempting to portray her looking down, and I think my lines where pretty accurate to what was in the photo. Unfortunately that didn't seem to translate that well. At least without some form of shadowing perhaps. 

Also, some things are crooked because my hand slipped whilst drawing with the indian ink pen.

So yeah, CROOKED LINES ARGGHs fyuchh....

I don't have any good camera's or anything btw








This isn't finished yet either. This is my attempt to portray this guy I knew who was harassing me/stealing stuff from me. After i finish it, I plan to super glue it to his truck or something.

It says:
"Hey guy, safvin'...the day...n' stuff, buddy"
"Beatin' da #### and weirdo's evurywhere" 
And the next drawing I plan to make of him falling off a roof; because he actually did fall off of a roof, multiple times. All the while being extremely intoxicated, and completely gibbled his foot. 

If you cannot tell, he has flannel tattooed all over his body instead of actually wearing a flannel shirt. Because, you know. He was like a thug, instead only a *******. So it's like "******** 4 lyfe" or something. 

If you cannot tell, he was a giant ******* ###hole.
Other random STUFF


----------



## ShadowsRunner

View attachment 266154

View attachment 266162
View attachment 266170
View attachment 266178
View attachment 266186

Okay, so I grew up in a really rural working-class environment. So that's the thing with the flannel guy. Sometimes I still get this rage from growing up in that environment, so sometimes I just draw it to try and get it out of my system. It's like he's in my head criticizing everything I do because I'm not some stereotypical macho working man or something. To him I say ####-you. 

The cat is supposed to be like, this Cat-Pirate-Captain of some kind of a ship. He's supposed to be holding some kind of a musket. It was like this story in my head and I dunno. I really like studio-ghibli. Yeah, the girl. I think it was inspired by this hippie girl I knew who was always really stoned or something. I guess she made me think of this character in a story, only except as some kind of warrior amazon mystery woman who wears some strange mask to conceal her identity, like that guy(with the white face mask) in Gundam Wing. And a bird. She was really colorful. Birds are colorful. Oh hey look, it's Snake. Yes...I was experimenting with shading in that one. particularly the series concept artist. I was intrigued by his art, and his shading.

The robot from up above is because I have an affinity for robots. I struggle with emotional numbness at times, and dissociation; so robots always sort of represent that to me. Like Pinocchio!

I hope I don't seem super deranged or anything


----------



## OneWingedSparrow

LookingGlass said:


> -
> A multiplicity in Unity and how division comes by way of indivisibility. But there are organs and stuff in it, so it also tells the story of how a person can become more integrated in consciousness. But then again, I just like the earth, gears, trees, sunset/sunrise color schemes, and the rainbow/spectrum, so perhaps the colors are the story of how I wish the world could be. I dunno.


That certainly a deep feelings. The painting feels more alive now after I knew what's the story behind it  Great job


----------



## jjcu

General Buzz Grunt. (The Sims 2)


----------



## SysterMatic

View attachment 267426

I've added fast things with pen because it seemed too empty
View attachment 267442

And Morrigan from DA:O (always wanted to draw her, she's so cool)
Wokind with a T-shirt idea...
View attachment 267642


----------



## OneWingedSparrow

A character design I made


----------



## SysterMatic

View attachment 267770

My current avatar. This required so much work F: And I'm not satisfied yet because I had something different in mind. (Anyway this is another color version). Oh: I've done the sketch with pencil and then I've used a photo to redraw all because I've no tablet here :\. So this is ALL MOUSE!

P.s. @OneWingedSparrow I Love it! You're really good !!


----------



## Macrosapien

My brain breaks down when I approach doing art digitally. It's like I cant paint anymore LOL.


----------



## conscius

Wow, I'm surrounded by exceptionally talented and creative people, I'm in awe of all of you people. :shocked::shocked: 

Are you mostly self-taught? Are there any books that can teach me things? I literally don't know how to draw, like if I draw a dog it looks like a rabbit or a horse, drawing a face has no dimensionality to it and like a child's drawing, is flat. I'm not exaggerating. 

Appreciate any help/suggestion.

p.s. oh and keep sharing, I love it!


----------



## SysterMatic

conscius said:


> Wow, I'm surrounded by exceptionally talented and creative people, I'm in awe of all of you people. :shocked::shocked:
> 
> Are you mostly self-taught? Are there any books that can teach me things? I literally don't know how to draw, like if I draw a dog it looks like a rabbit or a horse, drawing a face has no dimensionality to it and like a child's drawing, is flat. I'm not exaggerating.
> 
> Appreciate any help/suggestion.
> 
> p.s. oh and keep sharing, I love it!


Actually there are many books to learn how to draw. You just need to go on a library and ask for it. But mainly there is a book for each type of things you would like to learn about so you first need to know what are your current skill and what you need to learn step by step. I've never used books to learn though... I think the best way to learn how to draw is to draw. It is usefull to start in an academic way by painting what you see. First you need to learn how to "inbox" things and then how to color and give shape to them. 
I'm still learning though so I can't really help you, I'm not a teacher. I've done an artistic high school, but I can't really say teacher were about to explain you how to work. You just needed to work. And that's the best thing you can do. 
While you're drawing we were taught to look elsewhere occasionaly and then to return on the draw because you need to distract the eye with something else so it can return to the draw with a more realistic look that is not wont to the paint.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Persona 3, the game that took my heart and throw it through the window. And I love it.


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Arandomperson

I just finished this yesterday (Y)

oh and also this I'm pretty proud of. It's been about a month since I finished it


----------



## Macrosapien

first picture is hard to look at  >.<


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## VoodooDolls

i called this one Bottomless Pit 

https://soundcloud.com/atrasalviejo56/bottomless-pit-demo-2


----------



## Mange

View attachment 278882


It's a wip that will never progress.

Nephews

View attachment 278890

View attachment 278898

View attachment 278906

View attachment 278914


----------



## Mange

The ones on the left and right are my brothers. Middle guy is family friend. This was thanksgiving 2011
View attachment 278922


More of nephews 
View attachment 278930


Marley
View attachment 278938




Self
View attachment 278946


----------



## Arandomperson

Pseudonymity said:


> first picture is hard to look at  >.<


I'm glad it is. Only shows that my intention with it, has succeeded hehe


----------



## Mange

MeTheParrot said:


> i called this one Bottomless Pit
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/atrasalviejo56/bottomless-pit-demo-2


Oooh I like!


----------



## phoenix_9

jjcu said:


> Someone on the forums suggested I draw this. :tongue:


Shading in both those-avatar/other is great


----------



## phoenix_9

Forget if if posted these mosaics






























Henna-Eye of Horus and other things





























Stephen King Gunslinger reference-KA









***Was going to post another, but probably not in acceptable location for this site -_-

Haven't taken pics of many I've made, but here's two recents


----------



## Macrosapien

Arandomperson said:


> I'm glad it is. Only shows that my intention with it, has succeeded hehe


What were you trying to convey with that? Animal rights issues perhaps?


----------



## Macrosapien

phoenix_9 said:


> Forget if if posted these mosaics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henna-Eye of Horus and other things


Illuminati much? (lol)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This is my character Aduachiel. He's the god of justice, and he wants everybody to die so that there can be eternal peace. He's also a 9w8 INTP.


----------



## Arandomperson

Pseudonymity said:


> What were you trying to convey with that? Animal rights issues perhaps?


Pretty much.. And I wanted a reaction from people when they see it. Not everyone's gonna have a reaction to it, but most people do. I mean I want people to feel uncomfortable. To feel disgusted, or sad or whatever. It's supposed to be a dark emotional drawing.


----------



## Macrosapien

Arandomperson said:


> Pretty much.. And I wanted a reaction from people when they see it. Not everyone's gonna have a reaction to it, but most people do. I mean I want people to feel uncomfortable. To feel disgusted, or sad or whatever. It's supposed to be a dark emotional drawing.



as an lover of animals, especially dogs, it's hard to look at. is the head skinned? partially? In any case if that was your objective you achieved the desired result. To me art is a form of transmission, so to transmit an emotion you have put behind the lines and shading, is achieving that transmission, and it can't quite leave a person, since when we see, something it becomes a part of us. My thing is, how can you make art which can go the next step, and really evoke a persons conscience or consciousness, to actually want to make a change, or maybe bring a paradigm in a person, just by the art alone? Perhaps too idealistic.


----------



## Arandomperson

Pseudonymity said:


> as an lover of animals, especially dogs, it's hard to look at. is the head skinned? partially? In any case if that was your objective you achieved the desired result. To me art is a form of transmission, so to transmit an emotion you have put behind the lines and shading, is achieving that transmission, and it can't quite leave a person, since when we see, something it becomes a part of us. My thing is, how can you make art which can go the next step, and really evoke a persons conscience or consciousness, to actually want to make a change, or maybe bring a paradigm in a person, just by the art alone? Perhaps too idealistic.


I don't think that is too idealistic  My only problem with that would be that I am lazy at the moment hehe.

Yeah I love animals as well, and it wasn't easy to look at, as I was drawing it. But I feel like sometimes, these kinds of things need to be put in the spotlight. Well the entire animal was probably skinned. I don't think I've heard of people only skinning their heads. Skinning dogs, is the entire body. Only skinning their heads would seem like a waste (even for the heartless psychopaths who make them endure this torture)


----------



## Macrosapien

Arandomperson said:


> I don't think that is too idealistic  My only problem with that would be that I am lazy at the moment hehe.
> 
> Yeah I love animals as well, and it wasn't easy to look at, as I was drawing it. But I feel like sometimes, these kinds of things need to be put in the spotlight. Well the entire animal was probably skinned. I don't think I've heard of people only skinning their heads. Skinning dogs, is the entire body. Only skinning their heads would seem like a waste (even for the heartless psychopaths who make them endure this torture)


lol o I realized the whole body must've of been skinned, but only the head is visible. Heh just skinning the head, would be something a serial killer would only think of doing. Yup, people need to see the reality of things, not just sugar coating, pretty things all the time. For me, I would like to do more gore, not in the bad way, but in the smart way to evoke something in people, but honestly I would need a reference, and I dont think I could look at something like that for too long. my art always comes out so colorful, sometimes I want it to be dark and heavy, only for its realness, that people look away from, not similar to, but having a feeling like that skinned animal picture of yours. so I can appreciate that.


----------



## Arandomperson

Pseudonymity said:


> lol o I realized the whole body must've of been skinned, but only the head is visible. Heh just skinning the head, would be something a serial killer would only think of doing. Yup, people need to see the reality of things, not just sugar coating, pretty things all the time. For me, I would like to do more gore, not in the bad way, but in the smart way to evoke something in people, but honestly I would need a reference, and I dont think I could look at something like that for too long. my art always comes out so colorful, sometimes I want it to be dark and heavy, only for its realness, that people look away from, not similar to, but having a feeling like that skinned animal picture of yours. so I can appreciate that.


Well I did look at a photography to draw it. The worst part wasn't even drawing after that photo, it was finding a picture that I wanted to draw. I saw lots of shit I have tried to steer clear of. Because my heart really breaks each time I see a new situation with an animal being treated in such horrible ways. If something can really make me furious it's those people who do shit like that. I. Don't. Understand it.

And I'm glad you can appreciate it  I think I might have the opposite problem. I become so into making everything look realistic or black and white, that I can't draw abstract or colorful. Or I guess I can but it's not good lol. But I'm mostly focusing on photorealism. I'm not a pro or anything, and especially not at things I'm not used to drawing, like skinned dogs, but getting better


----------



## Macrosapien

Arandomperson said:


> Well I did look at a photography to draw it. The worst part wasn't even drawing after that photo, it was finding a picture that I wanted to draw. I saw lots of shit I have tried to steer clear of. Because my heart really breaks each time I see a new situation with an animal being treated in such horrible ways. If something can really make me furious it's those people who do shit like that. I. Don't. Understand it.
> 
> And I'm glad you can appreciate it  I think I might have the opposite problem. I become so into making everything look realistic or black and white, that I can't draw abstract or colorful. Or I guess I can but it's not good lol. But I'm mostly focusing on photorealism. I'm not a pro or anything, and especially not at things I'm not used to drawing, like skinned dogs, but getting better


I can imagine, but I guess that's the sacrifice that you bare for art, being the one to see those images in order to deliver them to people with your own signature. Sometimes I go through google images, if I have an idea I want to create, but I need to see how something real looks, as I cant transfer, faithfully, from my imagination sometimes, so seeing something real helps to put my imagination to paper. I've done this for small things, like drawing fruit or something. A few times I have done this for organs, as I like to put organs in my pictures, and the things people sometimes take pictures of, is crazy. Once I just typed in arm and there was a arm spit in half or something, I was thinking, how random is that, like really.

heh that's funny, all I can do is abstract colorful stuff.. I don't like to think of it as abstract really, as that doesn't really signify what it is, its like intuitive math I guess, in the way it is formed. I am uncertain if it has a category, to be honest. But people call it abstract, so I don't argue with them lol. I've only done one dark thing, but only for its color and what it signifies. OO actually I have two, come to think about it, that are dark pieces, for sure... one more than the other, but still colorful lol...

I've posted them before, I'll do it again,



















Next painting, after the one I'm doing is going to be a time piece, which is going to be so dark, so gothic, and so emotionally thick, I hope it makes people really uncomfortable, enough to make them think about themselves in relation to time and how fleeting it is. hopefully, it may just end up colorful. But I am going to try to paint similar to rembrandt


----------



## Arandomperson

Pseudonymity said:


> I can imagine, but I guess that's the sacrifice that you bare for art, being the one to see those images in order to deliver them to people with your own signature. Sometimes I go through google images, if I have an idea I want to create, but I need to see how something real looks, as I cant transfer, faithfully, from my imagination sometimes, so seeing something real helps to put my imagination to paper. I've done this for small things, like drawing fruit or something. A few times I have done this for organs, as I like to put organs in my pictures, and the things people sometimes take pictures of, is crazy. Once I just typed in arm and there was a arm spit in half or something, I was thinking, how random is that, like really.
> 
> heh that's funny, all I can do is abstract colorful stuff.. I don't like to think of it as abstract really, as that doesn't really signify what it is, its like intuitive math I guess, in the way it is formed. I am uncertain if it has a category, to be honest. But people call it abstract, so I don't argue with them lol. I've only done one dark thing, but only for its color and what it signifies. OO actually I have two, come to think about it, that are dark pieces, for sure... one more than the other, but still colorful lol...
> 
> I've posted them before, I'll do it again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next painting, after the one I'm doing is going to be a time piece, which is going to be so dark, so gothic, and so emotionally thick, I hope it makes people really uncomfortable, enough to make them think about themselves in relation to time and how fleeting it is. hopefully, it may just end up colorful. But I am going to try to paint similar to rembrandt


Damn you are awesome! I love them, so expressive !


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Macrosapien

Arandomperson said:


> Damn you are awesome! I love them, so expressive !



thank you, nah im alright lol. I've been gone for like the past two days, and I actually met someone who does lots of sketches. It reminded me of this thread for some reason, and the work you did. I think because of the media. Anyways, it sort of inspired me to actually do soe sketches perhaps. at least twice a week, something from life like still life/or of people, and something that has some type of meaning, or evokes people emotionally, similar to your piece.


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Wonszu

Leveling up ^ 
+ 1 using tablet properly










Slavic spirit of forests - Leshy.

DA: Leshy by Wezyk on DeviantArt
And tumblr: Szkrajbownik 2.0


----------



## phoenix_9

All of you are great!! I so wish I could draw...I can't draw a straight line.. lol. -_-


----------



## Brian1




----------



## WickerDeer

So today I started sketching some ideas and getting insecure because I haven't drawn in so long. So I frantically rescued some improperly stored drawings from years ago to look at them...large ones. Ideas are so delicate because you're the only one who can see them...if I were to show people my sketches they would just look like nothing to them.

But here's an old soft pastel drawing of "The Moon Goddess." It's from years ago. It was from an art class where the teacher let us choose an illustration (done by a famous artist) and then we drew it with pencil (IDK where the pencil version is) and then she scanned and printed our drawings out so we could draw over...I chose soft pastels, which I had never used before at the time. The interesting thing about soft pastels is that they can be kept rough to give layers of colors (if the paper is rough enough) or smoothed. I believe I thought smoothing was a no-no, but I still wanted to and it was fun. The other is a picture of a horse's butt. The horse was drawn without a model...but I like the way the oil pastels are so vibrant. (notice that I completely forgot the horses tail. I didn't even notice until the whole thing was done and I was standing back, looking at it)

Anyway--hoping to get confident and inspired to make some large drawings though I do not know what material to use. It bothers me that some of the drawings I've worked hardest on, I have no idea where they are. 

View attachment 283594


View attachment 283602


I like colored pencils but they feel so controlled. I think the woman's eyes are colored pencil.


----------



## WickerDeer

And here's a smaller soft pastel still life. It's difficult to me to choose one medium, perhaps I should just let myself decide on what to use as I go and I can combine all of them if I feel like it. I know watercolor can be a good base for both colored pencil and soft pastel, but I don't really know how to watercolor. 

View attachment 283610


On a side note: Once I was having this weird existential crisis/panic attack and it was really bad. I actually had to stay home from work. But I looked at this drawing and realized that is one of the reasons I like to draw. It's because life has so many ups and downs and it's nice to capture something and feel as if you can hold onto it. Feelings and emotions do change, but drawings can become like snapshots of them.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

I've only recently (last two months) started art classes, but none of my current assignments are yet done, returned from a professor, or simply at hand right now. I do have some creative work to show and which could be considered art anyway.

Stylized initials on the mesh from the right cup on a pair of headphones:

View attachment 283690


My first work with Photoshop: 

View attachment 283698


I used the thirty day trial and anything else I tried in that month has been lost with the death of my last hard drive.


----------



## Macrosapien

Meltedsorbet said:


> And here's a smaller soft pastel still life. It's difficult to me to choose one medium, perhaps I should just let myself decide on what to use as I go and I can combine all of them if I feel like it. I know watercolor can be a good base for both colored pencil and soft pastel, but I don't really know how to watercolor.
> 
> View attachment 283610
> 
> 
> On a side note: Once I was having this weird existential crisis/panic attack and it was really bad. I actually had to stay home from work. But I looked at this drawing and realized that is one of the reasons I like to draw. It's because life has so many ups and downs and it's nice to capture something and feel as if you can hold onto it. Feelings and emotions do change, but drawings can become like snapshots of them.



I say use as many art medias as you possible can. I want to eventually, but I think I would start with Painter corel for that type of experimentation, and hold off on different media experimentation, I don't want to spend too much at once. I don't know how to use anything besides acrylic and water color, but I think I can use Oil paint, but pastels and oil pastels, I dont know. Color pencils, I dont know, markers I dont know lol. when I first saw your name it looked like Mandelbrot, weird.... but its nothing like that, perhaps I was thinking of fractals, painting can be like fractals.


----------



## WickerDeer

Pseudonymity said:


> I say use as many art medias as you possible can. I want to eventually, but I think I would start with Painter corel for that type of experimentation, and hold off on different media experimentation, I don't want to spend too much at once. I don't know how to use anything besides acrylic and water color, but I think I can use Oil paint, but pastels and oil pastels, I dont know. Color pencils, I dont know, markers I dont know lol. when I first saw your name it looked like Mandelbrot, weird.... but its nothing like that, perhaps I was thinking of fractals, painting can be like fractals.


Oh thanks for the reference...I've never really done digital painting. I did do a little bit with adobe when I had it, but I didn't really know how to use anything but the brushes.

Soft pastels are expensive...and one of the big drawbacks of using them is that you cannot mix colors like you can with paint. So you have to blend with layering and have a larger variety of pastels than paints.

I don't know how to paint...it seems like a really good skill to learn. I started teaching myself the wet on wet technique (I forgot the proper name), but I think I need to pick some basic media to do this drawing. I will probably go with colored pencils just because of the amount of control...but who knows. Soft pastels can be really beautiful but they are also a pain because they are basically like chalk and so you have to fix them or else risk rubbing them around or off. 

If you want to experiment with expanding your drawing media, you could try charcoal and an eraser. You can do so much with that and it's not that expensive.

Mandelbrot.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Macrosapien

Meltedsorbet said:


> Oh thanks for the reference...I've never really done digital painting. I did do a little bit with adobe when I had it, but I didn't really know how to use anything but the brushes.
> 
> Soft pastels are expensive...and one of the big drawbacks of using them is that you cannot mix colors like you can with paint. So you have to blend with layering and have a larger variety of pastels than paints.
> 
> I don't know how to paint...it seems like a really good skill to learn. I started teaching myself the wet on wet technique (I forgot the proper name), but I think I need to pick some basic media to do this drawing. I will probably go with colored pencils just because of the amount of control...but who knows. Soft pastels can be really beautiful but they are also a pain because they are basically like chalk and so you have to fix them or else risk rubbing them around or off.
> 
> If you want to experiment with expanding your drawing media, you could try charcoal and an eraser. You can do so much with that and it's not that expensive.
> 
> Mandelbrot.



Digital media is very useful, IN THEORY. I have a new wacom tablet I have only used once LOL, I need to sit down with it, but my harddrive either died or is just gone and I think I need a new Graphic card and that is a must. But in theory, something like Painter corel has every media there, and from experience to it, it is very near to it, so its like, one can work with it primarily or as practice for other medias, in theory. But it is sort of intimidating, at least to me, as you have to get used to the interface and stuff. 

I know absolutely nothing about soft pastels or anything LOL. I had a game on my 3Ds, art academy and I worked with pastel on that lol. so I have an idea of it, as that game is very informing and I remember you had to layer the color. 

But at the same time, I think its all natural, and you pick it up as you become more comfortable and experiment. Painting is a wonderful thing, you should give a acrylics a try, if you are looking for control. It can act quite similar to water color if you want it too, as it is water based, but at the same time you can work with it like oil paint, opaquely. It's a very controlled media, which is exactly why I use it partly, the other reason is that at a time when I didn't have money, all I had was some old acrylics I brought back a while back, just became used to them. 

I'll probably get some pastels sometime ... in a unknown future time lol. I have charcoal,I think, ive worked with charcoal before. I plan on doing some pieces, but just trying from life with that type of stuff.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

I have to break up my last post.

wooden Satanic pendant/necklace
View attachment 283802


View attachment 283810


Not a true satanist and I really use the (pseudo)philosophy for dealing with some issues of confidence. I've actually liked similar pendants for a while but never wanted to spend cash on decoration that I'd only see a handful times in a passing reflection. So, I just carved one.

EDIT: these will be up later.
These next pics will only make legitimate sense to those who know about the minis and related expensive silliness.
40k minis:

Abbadon the Despoiler
View attachment 283818
View attachment 283826
View attachment 283834
View attachment 283842


I basically copied the kit bash for this figure from someone else whose online name I cannot find to offer due credit. Anyway, the paint job is based on the general images depicting Abbadon. Not very high quality but I like that I took the simple skills I knew then (two three years ago) and applied them as carefully as I could.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

Continuing the miniature pictures...

Random possessed marine, possibly small demon prince in games due to the base size.
View attachment 283850
View attachment 283858
View attachment 283866
View attachment 283874
View attachment 283882

This guy has a crappier paint job, but was a test piece for some assembly methods I was learning at the time.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

I hope my multi-posting doesn't get in me trouble. 
Last picture set:

Unnamed khornate chaos lord
View attachment 283890
View attachment 283898
View attachment 283906


Now this figurine is a detailed conversion/kit bash which I am quite proud. The paint job is yet to be finished, but that's b/c I want to ensure each technique necessary for a specific appearance is somewhat second nature to me. The current metal trim does not meet the standard I prefer, but does give the desired chrome effect.


----------



## Arcypher

Because my scanner is broken, phone is the next best option.


----------



## Minerva1

Some pencil works:


----------



## Macrosapien

callmeleigha said:


> If _that_ means you're on drugs, I want whatever you're taking.


You sure about that,, the drug could change your life forever, everything would look different, and nothing would ever be the same. lol


----------



## leigha

Pseudonymity said:


> You sure about that,, the drug could change your life forever, everything would look different, and nothing would ever be the same. lol


I'll take my chances :wink:


----------



## starvingautist

I sketch sometimes.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Nastorm

Some of my latest stuff. There's more on my instagram.


----------



## Macrosapien

Nastorm said:


> View attachment 295122
> 
> 
> View attachment 295130
> 
> 
> View attachment 295138
> 
> 
> Some of my latest stuff. There's more on my instagram.


hell yeah! I could just tell from the art that they looked prime for


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Indiana Dan

https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/indigo-dream


----------



## Minerva1

I attempted to paint.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart




----------



## DudeGuy

I was doing a comic strip, that led me to doodling again; damn gateways.


----------



## hal0hal0

New stuff I've been tinkering with; practice, practice, practice; can never have enough of that... I recently heard some advice from someone that said:

_*Refine your edges, don't define your edges*_

which is what I've been trying to do more of as of late. Mostly just testing out techniques, so I'm not entirely happy with them, but they served their purpose as guinea pigs.
















Ink = Bad fucking idea

























Old stuff...


















































































Really old stuff...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

My two recent works:
Future Without Hope.









Doomed in the grey, decaying space, in the cold light of black stars.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

If it looks shitty tell me and I'll edit it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## malphigus

Pony art! YAY! I'm not the only one 










Some OCs I just designed~


----------



## jjcu

Drawn a long time ago...


----------



## DudeGuy

So, I've been drawing a bit the past few days.


----------



## JoetheBull

Currently abandoned the drawing a cartoon/anime character for each mbti for now. So I drew Iroh. First real drawing I have done in the past couple of months.


----------



## jjcu

A blond man. I think...


----------



## Mange

jjcu said:


> A blond man. I think...


Is this just pencil?


----------



## jjcu

rachel.craig.522 said:


> Is this just pencil?


Hello, yes, mostly. There was one area where I used conte but I think I erased it. The pencils I used were like h-5b I think...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## adacis

A doodle.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

Some old drawing I found. "No Love, No Hope". I wonder how sad I was when I made this. Haha.


----------



## ficsci

It's not done, I started this yesterday. Just exploring the forms of crustacean exoskeletons and seashells.


----------



## ficsci

WeirdRaptor28 said:


> View attachment 316426
> 
> 
> Some old drawing I found. "No Love, No Hope". I wonder how sad I was when I made this. Haha.


Lol, looks awesome though. What's your medium?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## 66767

ok, guys, i dunno if any of you still remember this, but around a year ago i posted up 2 pics of a piece i was working on - a cardboard baby grand piano. I promised i would post up pics when i finished, and FINALLY I have finished. lol, it took me a year and lots of procrastination; i started working again on it just last week but I finally finished this Friday in time for my art show, which was yesterday. Lol, ok this post is just a forewarner; i'm gonna post up pics immediately for you guys to check out.


----------



## 66767

Here it is guys! My life-size, cardboard baby grand piano~ I branded it as “Lanwin” because my name is Lan Nguyen, and the slurred American pronunciation of my last name sounds like “win”, so I chose to go with a pun. Looking back, it would have been really funny had I put “Lanwon” because I did end up winning 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] for the Overall 3D Category, but I didn’t win best in show, which made me pretty sad, to be honest, but I understand why. This is for my AP Studio Art Class, and 2 weeks from now, my school’s gonna have another art show just for the AP students (there are only four of us), so by then, I’ll definitely refine my piano and add a music stand and sheet music, which I didn’t have time for before. Lol, I’m such a bad procrastinator. I’ll try to upload pics of my other pieces. Like my crayon castle and my bolts, nuts, and magnets pieces. ^^


----------



## DudeGuy

tonight.


----------



## DudeGuy

[manipulated some of the pixels]


----------



## DudeGuy

_bleeding dragon egg

_









_kept doing dragons._


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

WIP.
It's drying.


----------



## Mr. Svante

I almost never finish my projects, but I love to do something artsy all the time...


----------



## gardengnome

I don't know why this is sideways


----------



## ficsci

Not sure if I should stop here or keep adding


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

ficsci said:


> Not sure if I should stop here or keep adding


Colour it.


----------



## Ferin

enscorcelled97 said:


> View attachment 316938
> 
> View attachment 316946
> 
> View attachment 316954
> 
> View attachment 316962
> Here it is guys! My life-size, cardboard baby grand piano~ I branded it as “Lanwin” because my name is Lan Nguyen, and the slurred American pronunciation of my last name sounds like “win”, so I chose to go with a pun. Looking back, it would have been really funny had I put “Lanwon” because I did end up winning 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] for the Overall 3D Category, but I didn’t win best in show, which made me pretty sad, to be honest, but I understand why. This is for my AP Studio Art Class, and 2 weeks from now, my school’s gonna have another art show just for the AP students (there are only four of us), so by then, I’ll definitely refine my piano and add a music stand and sheet music, which I didn’t have time for before. Lol, I’m such a bad procrastinator. I’ll try to upload pics of my other pieces. Like my crayon castle and my bolts, nuts, and magnets pieces. ^^



This is INCREDIBLE!!! You definitely deserved the award. I love it. You have real talent Lan, I hope you never stop and only improve on your already impressive art. I can't imagine how tedious this would have been and I applaud you for fighting through the frustration and procrastination to churn out something fantastically beautiful. 

Seriously, I can't stop admiring this. I just stopped halfway through a painting the other day and you inspire me to keep at it 

P.S. I love the pun with your name. I knew someone with the last name Nguyen and never understood why the pronunciation is so distorted here. How is it supposed to sound? I'd like to be a more cultured human


----------



## 66767

Ferin said:


> This is INCREDIBLE!!! You definitely deserved the award. I love it. You have real talent Lan, I hope you never stop and only improve on your already impressive art. I can't imagine how tedious this would have been and I applaud you for fighting through the frustration and procrastination to churn out something fantastically beautiful.
> 
> Seriously, I can't stop admiring this. I just stopped halfway through a painting the other day and you inspire me to keep at it
> 
> P.S. I love the pun with your name. I knew someone with the last name Nguyen and never understood why the pronunciation is so distorted here. How is it supposed to sound? I'd like to be a more cultured human


Awww, this is so sweet! Your post seriously made my day. Thank you so much; it really means a lot to me when people appreciate my work, and it means even more when I actually inspire someone to do the stuff that inspires me. Keep on painting, my friend!!!! Haha, actually, my school's former art director stopped by the art show and kept on complaining how my piano didn't win best in show; the judging for the past 2 years has been kinda fishy, but that's another story. 

ANYWAY, yeah, making this thing was super tedious and whatnot xD.





Tah-dah! I found a video that demonstrates the actual Vietnamese pronunciation since I cannot teach to save my life. Well, keep on creating art, Ferin (I don't know your actual name, sorry),and I promise to do so, as well.


----------



## Blue Soul

enscorcelled97 said:


> Tah-dah! I found a video that demonstrates the actual Vietnamese pronunciation since I cannot teach to save my life. Well, keep on creating art, Ferin (I don't know your actual name, sorry),and I promise to do so, as well.


Thanks! I always wondered how to pronounce that name. Come to think of it, it's been bothering me for years. xD


----------



## 66767

Blue Soul said:


> Thanks! I always wondered how to pronounce that name. Come to think of it, it's been bothering me for years. xD


No problem, yo


----------



## DudeGuy

found this image on google image search. "Night City Scape"


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Ferin

enscorcelled97 said:


> Awww, this is so sweet! Your post seriously made my day. Thank you so much; it really means a lot to me when people appreciate my work, and it means even more when I actually inspire someone to do the stuff that inspires me. Keep on painting, my friend!!!! Haha, actually, my school's former art director stopped by the art show and kept on complaining how my piano didn't win best in show; the judging for the past 2 years has been kinda fishy, but that's another story.
> 
> ANYWAY, yeah, making this thing was super tedious and whatnot xD.
> 
> Tah-dah! I found a video that demonstrates the actual Vietnamese pronunciation since I cannot teach to save my life. Well, keep on creating art, Ferin (I don't know your actual name, sorry),and I promise to do so, as well.


Aww I'm glad I was able to brighten your day  Your post did that for me as well. I understand how you feel and it is important to show appreciation and express if you really like someone's art. Sometimes art isn't done in hopes for validation but it is always a positive gesture. So I thought I would tell you how much it meant to me. I am incredibly passionate about music so anything like this resonates with me. AND the fact that you are also a lovely INFP who can tackle a project like this makes me feel empowered! Maybe I'll post something in this thread sometime. 

And as he should! I can't stand when judging isn't completely unbiased--even though I am totally being biased right now and think you should have won regardless of seing anyone else's work ;P

Thanks for the video! That was super helpful! I will keep on keeping on, my name is David by the way, it's a pleasure to meet you. Let me know if you have any other works posted on here, I will go look


----------



## C47

**rips my face off bc i dont wanna work on this anymore**


----------



## jjcu

An Entj I know.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

New work:


----------



## SysterMatic

I wanted to try creating a place instead of a character this time. (It's my first work like this). And I've tried to make it look kinda creepy.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DudeGuy

Was watching a documentary about Roman and Greek Art.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Manifesting Divinity by ForgottenDemigod on DeviantArt


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

_I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I remain._


----------



## DudeGuy

just add dragons.


----------



## DudeGuy

and a shark.


----------



## DudeGuy

went back to doing dragons.


----------



## DudeGuy

C47 said:


> **rips my face off bc i dont wanna work on this anymore**


*picks up face and hands it back* _"Here, dude"_


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Okay, like, so! those are my friends messes, I slept on their couch for like, a month and a half, they were such slobs, I hated them. 

I'm not a photographer, and my camera sucks, but hey, I like taking photo's sometimes

no wait! nevermind, not the best


----------



## ShadowsRunner

View attachment 333514

View attachment 333522

Coolest Graffiti, outside a tattoo shop. I knew people there. 
View attachment 333530

smoke and stuff


View attachment 333546

It's a rorschach-test! I think it's butterfly, or...A PTERODACTYL


----------



## ShadowsRunner

This makes me think of David Lynch. 
I just imagine, secret society of underground cavernous dwellers!














Yeah, uh, I made that tower, he never noticed it. 








This is uh...supposed to be one of the highest and longest steps in most of Canada or something? 








This, I don't know, I just liked it. I liked how ugly everything around it was, yet still so bright and colorful.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

try to guess what this is! AHAHA!!







Freaky. David Lynch. 







When I look at this one, I just think...lost souls. I feel like, innocence was lost there. I don't know why







That was like a haunted-parted of town or something. I went there a couple of times to try and write gothic-stories/poetry, but oh!, it never worked out, I felt too scared. 








I used to live in a part of Canada that had the highest crime rate(where most of these were taken)

There was like, the Hells Angels and crap, it was so horrible.
I was surrounded by drug-addicts, but I never used...

Yeah, but I was lost, I never wanted to live there, btw!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

View attachment 333666

View attachment 333674

View attachment 333682

Lol, That guy has no idea...
View attachment 333690

I have so many memories of just wondering around that bloc and hearing nothing but the lonely wind, and wondering why I everything felt so empty. It was like...a ghost town. A stupid run down town, filled with drunks. I didn't exist, to anybody. I used to think..."wow...why is everyone here such an alcoholic?" It was the town of no dreams. I had dreams so I left. 

View attachment 333698

That's all I used to do


----------



## ShadowsRunner

THIS IS WHEN I WAS BY THE SIDE OF THE ROAD, HITCH-HICKING
AHAHAHA!!! I used to roam around fields like these all of the time actually; one time I fell into a giant hole in the ground, that was really freaking deep. It was covered by a sheet of wood. Strangest thing. Sometimes I used to have severe-panic attacks, because I felt so invisible, partially because no one seemed to acknowledge I existed. But that's what the adults I grew up around philosophy to life was: Ignore your kids, spent most of your time drinking, and hope for the best. 







yay concert























That's when me and my friend hitch-hiked to a music show...
we stopped in this small town and were pulled over, stopped by the cops, because we looked too 'suspicious' I guess


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Desolation









no way out







that's how I used to feel...







hiding in a cupboard

Yeah, I always took photo's at strange moments, never normal ones. I don't know why.

Um, I think looking through these photo's has been really good for me, it makes me realize where I come from, and why I'm at where I am today. 

It must be why I'm not always very happy. But yeah, I don't live in those places anymore.

Um, yeah, I know they aren't the greatest. I don't want to give the impression that my life has been all bad, or that it's all been like that. 

They're just random one's, I dunno.
I feel like if anything, the loneliness and desolation etched a hole into my soul.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

This is just some of the artwork I made last year


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oops, double-post.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

These are really old

I think they some up deep feelings of isolation and alienation...
feeling confused, lost in yourself and disconnected


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I love rouges with a heart of gold.

Corto Maltese.


----------



## Coopsickle

Needs shit loads of work (thank god for putty rubbers!) but this is the drawing I am currently working on.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

It's call The Throne.


----------



## December Flower




----------



## malphigus

All done on this month! 

Phanniemay 2015 by maltese101 on DeviantArt


----------



## The Antique Beast

I draw stuff. Reposting from INFJ art thread.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Minerva1

DudeGuy said:


>


This reminds me of Claudia Winkleman.

Did you use pastels of some sort?


----------



## DudeGuy

Minerva1 said:


> Did you use pastels of some sort?


Yeah, chalk pastel on black paper. I forget who the subject was, just some random from google images.


----------



## VoodooDolls

Well i did these the other day since i bought a tablet-laptop so i was trying the fresh paint app



















now the real reason why i came here was to show you my band EP, that is an artwork too i guess, i was too busy to make a better cover, it works well tho.


----------



## Starflakes

SubstanceD said:


> Ghost in the Shell inspired pic I did last week  TBH I don't do a lot of "cyber" stuff though, I really love that movie however!


WOW! That's amazing! I love it! You have SKILLZ! I'm super jelly. I need to up my game.


----------



## -Alexandra-




----------



## justroaming

Not fancy just a depiction of a dream I had. I thought it would look cooler like that rather than me actually drawing a hand


----------



## Wonszu

Wodnik, hell yeah. 

Page on DA - right here.
And Tumblr post is... here.

Mmm... shameless promotion, mhm.


----------



## Blue Soul

justroaming said:


> Not fancy just a depiction of a dream I had. I thought it would look cooler like that rather than me actually drawing a hand
> 
> View attachment 359130


That's a picture? I thought it was a painting! Well, it's kind of both really. How did you even go about making this? ^^


----------



## justroaming

Blue Soul said:


> That's a picture? I thought it was a painting! Well, it's kind of both really. How did you even go about making this? ^^


Well I dont know exactly how to explain but I used this art chalk and well basically just drew over my hands. I was surprised, It actually did look a lot like how it did in my dream. I hope that answers your question, probably not .-.


----------



## Blue Soul

justroaming said:


> Well I dont know exactly how to explain but I used this art chalk and well basically just drew over my hands. I was surprised, It actually did look a lot like how it did in my dream. I hope that answers your question, probably not .-.


I think it's cool. It looks very colorful and flowing, and the contrast is amazing. You can even see the "rivers" in the skin on your hand.


----------



## justroaming

Blue Soul said:


> I think it's cool. It looks very colorful and flowing, and the contrast is amazing.


Thank you so much! I appreciate it :woof:


----------



## Blue Soul

I decided I'd post something of mine too. I used to draw alot when I was younger, did these when I was about age 15. The first one was inspired by the nazgûls from Lord of the Rings. The second one of them is a copy of the necromancer from the Diablo 2 manual, you can probably tell. That's how I learned alot of the stuff really, copying pokémon and digimon cards, things like that.


----------



## Noise

Doodled some trees last night (okay, like 3 am). It was super sloppy and quick, but I think the colors turned out pretty cool.


----------



## Macrosapien

omg i need to do art right now, for some reason I feel depressed. probably thinking about being alone again lol. I will finish that piece yet, just need to get out of my own way.


----------



## December Flower

This is just a cover of a song, but I guess it counts


----------



## Blue Soul

December Flower said:


> This is just a cover of a song, but I guess it counts


Awesome! The guitarist needs to learn how to palm mute some parts though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ShadowsRunner

draculaoverlord said:


> My friend asked me to draw her cat a while ago, my first actual pencil drawing in at least 7 years
> 
> View attachment 327178


Did you stop pencil, or just art?


----------



## dracula

GhostShadow said:


> Did you stop pencil, or just art?


Well, both  I only occasionally doodled with a pen if I was in a boring class, otherwise basically nothing (some illustrations on computer but not much)


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

God-Knight of Mars I by ForgottenDemigod on DeviantArt


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## Toru Okada

Some sprites I made a month ago or so. I'm tryna to get back into full blown illustrating.












Blue Soul said:


> I decided I'd post something of mine too. I used to draw alot when I was younger, did these when I was about age 15. The first one was inspired by the nazgûls from Lord of the Rings. The second one of them is a copy of the necromancer from the Diablo 2 manual, you can probably tell. That's how I learned alot of the stuff really, copying pokémon and digimon cards, things like that.
> 
> View attachment 359570
> 
> 
> View attachment 359578


These remind me of when I started to really devote effort to drawing, same year too (2004). I drew my own D&D characters in the same fashion. Your style then was more interesting than mine was then. But I got a lot better. 

Got any recent work?


----------



## sometimes

View attachment 388178


View attachment 388186


View attachment 388210


View attachment 388194


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

pippylongstocking said:


> View attachment 388178
> 
> 
> View attachment 388186
> 
> 
> View attachment 388210
> 
> 
> View attachment 388194


The pictures are not working.


----------



## Gingersassin

I keep drawing trees


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Solid Snake for a change. I cannot draw Big Boss forever.










Well fuck it. 

If you are seeing this it means my cell phone is still working.


----------



## malphigus

it's been like forever since i drew something (not just lazy sketches)
school is too much for me smh
but anyway... here's fluttershy! :kitteh:


----------



## Adena

Will post it here as well x)


----------



## Rosewhistle




----------



## C47

my avvie:










switched from clip paint to photoshop cs6. still getting used to it, but it's a nice change. i like the brushes better.


----------



## Gifford Maxim

As a currency/coin collector, I have really admired the kind of work and art that goes into money, and while I'm hardly what I'd call "artistically inclined", I've gotten better at tracing bills. Apologies for the tiny, tiny images on both my posts; I don't know how to make them larger like everyone else has figured out, it would seem. Just click on them for a better shot.

I started tracing bills at work, on receipt paper

* *












I am bad at drawing faces, so I figured, rather than trying to go for realism, go for funny. It worked with Hamilton better than Washington, I think...




Later, I switched to thicker printer paper

* *












This one I made with a clear glass dinner plate with my iPhone on flashlight mode underneath, with the $20 taped to the back of the paper. Still outright refusing to draw serious faces here.




I tried my hand with colored pens a little later on

* *


















This was also my first attempt at doing the back of the bill which worked about as well as expected with a single sheet of paper and dark ink pens, ha ha. Other than the Federal Reserve Bank seal/letters bleeding through, it didn't turn out half bad. Also my first attempt at a realistic face, instead of a silly one, which worked out better than expected.


----------



## Gifford Maxim

@Gifford Maxim

Picking up from my last post, I switched over to large size notes


* *



















It turned out better than the last one since I opted to use separate pages for each side, then taped it all together (which I do for all the notes, to keep them in good shape; it's cheaper than buying a lamination machine or driving to Kinko's) 




Not all the notes I've done have turned out so well, though...

* *

























These three didn't pan out simply because I didn't like the shape they were taking, and there's more that I'm opting not to show, just for the sake of brevity. Honestly, about every note that I do make to completion, there's another 2 that end up scrapped at some point.


----------



## SysterMatic

I know, I know, It's sharp...
Edit: I will add the first part of the work 'cause I somewhat like more this then its result :\ 
View attachment 394274


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

One does not simply stops drawing MGS characters.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Here are some character concepts.








Left to right: ISTJ 8w7, INTP 9w8, INTP 9w1, ESFP 7w6. If there are any other type combinations that you'd like to see me draw, tell me and maybe I'll start a thread where I try to draw people's ideas for types combinations. Also, I was inspired by Steven Universe to base these characters on gems (Bloodstone, Celestite, Obsidian, and Crocoite respectively).

In other news, here's Diancie as a Digimon.








The legendary warrior of true light?

I also apparently unearthed a drawing from a demon encyclopedia I tried to make a year or two ago but stopped because I was too lazy.


----------



## Fleetfoot

So good news! I do absolutely nothing at my new job, so I've taken it upon me to start doing art again!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Here's my new idea for a character. He's an ISTJ 8w7 sp/sx. Can you think of anything more psychopathic? He's also a nice reminder of how badass everybody's basic mental image of an assassin looked before Assassin's Creed happened.


----------



## AnimatedJames

Okay this is the last I'll promote this. I just figured the thread is called the "Share your artwork" thread.
From left to right, they're intended to be an INFJ, an ENTP, an ISTP, and an ESFP. You can see more of these characters here: Middle Ground


----------



## SubstanceD

Painting I think is almost finished


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SubstanceD said:


> Painting I think is almost finished
> 
> View attachment 402970


Amazing, I can barely compare.


----------



## SubstanceD

Lucifel said:


> Amazing, I can barely compare.


Hey we all gotta start somewhere! Your proportions are good and that's a nice hair-style  I remember drawing many, many heads like these from Andrew Loomis's books - yours would put a lot of my to shame, lol. Very good practice; and as they say - never give up!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SubstanceD said:


> Hey we all gotta start somewhere! Your proportions are good and that's a nice hair-style  I remember drawing many, many heads like these from Andrew Loomis's books - yours would put a lot of my to shame, lol. Very good practice; and as they say - never give up!
> 
> View attachment 402986


I'm getting somewhere I would say! I've been drawing for the longest time, but truth is I sometimes don't put colours or anything into drawings scared to make them worse.


----------



## SubstanceD

Lucifel said:


> I'm getting somewhere I would say! I've been drawing for the longest time, but truth is I sometimes don't put colours or anything into drawings scared to make them worse.


Oh I know what you mean - I am digital painter; so that's just not a dilemma...CTRL+Z is my life. Drawing on the other hand, I'd be scared to ruin it too! Besides, it's all what you want to get out of it, sometimes it's just nice to draw anything stress free ^^ 

You just gotta get your hands dirty and work through all the failures with traditional colouring techniques; not the most pleasant thought, but definitely the ticket to success!


Either way, enjoy!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SubstanceD said:


> Oh I know what you mean - I am digital painter; so that's just not a dilemma...CTRL+Z is my life. Drawing on the other hand, I'd be scared to ruin it too! Besides, it's all what you want to get out of it, sometimes it's just nice to draw anything stress free ^^
> 
> You just gotta get your hands dirty and work through all the failures with traditional colouring techniques; not the most pleasant thought, but definitely the ticket to success!
> 
> 
> Either way, enjoy!


I never got used to digital, it's too strange for me. I have to look in a totally different direction.


----------



## Chamondelle

Inktober 1

I feel that even in my own mind I have no freedom.... like i cannot draw without thinking about drawing rules for example..


----------



## colorfulworldofme

Meet my imaginary friend...I consider him as my comfort zone since I was still in 5th grade.

Sad right? lol


----------



## colorfulworldofme

Why is the image small though?:shocked:


----------



## blingyeol

Chamondelle said:


> I feel that even in my own mind I have no freedom.... like i cannot draw without thinking about drawing rules for example..


omg same! whenever I'm to try something new, I have to read tons of tutorials first x"D

anyway, a lovely drawing you got there! you've amazing imagination


----------



## blingyeol

All right, let me contribute too >///<

my most recent thing, which also means my fav thing because I tend to start hating my pieces after some time x"D


----------



## johnnyyukon

work in progress


----------



## Ultra Violet

Oh! Well, let me show you what i've done about three years ago when I used to paint. ^-^
I hated water painting until my teacher taught me that it can be a fun thing to do.


----------



## Chamondelle

colorfulworldofme said:


> View attachment 403258
> Meet my imaginary friend...I consider him as my comfort zone since I was still in 5th grade.
> 
> Sad right? lol


No... I have one too. And he has same vibe as yours. Glad to know I am not the only one XD.


Anyway, Inktober day 2
My feelings toward.. humanity and its environment nowadays.


----------



## Blue Soul

johnnyyukon said:


> work in progress


Flood by Tool. 

The tongue thing was pretty trippy, and cool.


----------



## Jippa Jonken

These are my own troll-face pictures:


----------



## Chamondelle

#inktober day 3

Comfort zone makes you drowning lost breathe and feels lacking. But the surface is just... a feet and you just need to get up.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Jippa Jonken

Yoshitaka Amano fan?

Nice one.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Jippa Jonken said:


> Yoshitaka Amano fan?
> 
> Nice one.


Quite the fan. I own one of his artbooks. Thanks!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

One Punch Man is out. <3


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Chamondelle




----------



## Gingersassin

Spooky


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Chamondelle




----------



## Indiana Dan

I made this song today, check it out! https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/iboga-passage


----------



## Indiana Dan

https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/progress-of-sorrow fixed a couple things


----------



## MacroPhotography




----------



## Kynx

Some old sketches

* *


----------



## kou

work in progress! c:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Here's my concept of what the new legendary Pokemon would look like if they came out with Pokemon W instead of Z.








The picture isn't colored in, but the Pokemon would be mostly turquoise and red because it would be an Ice/Fire type. Its name would be Wygarm, which comes from the letter W and Garmr because like the other Gen 6 legendaries, it would be based on a letter and a Norse monster.


----------



## marblecloud95

3d Bust of Alexander the great Work in Progress, I used a 3d scan of the sculpture as a base.


----------



## Ackermach

Bruh


----------



## johnnyyukon

Prayer Beads


----------



## Antipode

Ackermach said:


> Bruh


This is cool!


----------



## Antipode

Chamondelle said:


>


This is really well done! I want it on my wall.


----------



## Antipode

johnnyyukon said:


>


I don't know what this is, but I love it!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Antipode said:


> I don't know what this is, but I love it!


Thanks!


Well here's how I bought it:












Which is great, but the stand sucks (I need to shop for a new one)



It's a black obsidian ball, which is a crystal that has very strong powers of clearing out negative energies (if you believe in that stuff).

I read this book that fell into my hands when I was in India and a man had taken a very dangerous hallucinogenic plant called Datura (Devil's Weed) which basically is like a guaranteed bad acid trip where you see demons and evil shit for hours (so I've heard).

His apartment had stuff breaking at random afterward, like there was a poltergeist or something.

A wiccan friend brought over a large black obsedian crystal ball to clear out the risidual energies and ever since reading that book, I had to have one.


You can also use it to "skry" which is the very stereotypical "crystal ball" practice of seeing the future, except you turn lights off, maybe a candle, and gaze at the surface for long meditative periods until you see......things.



But of course that's totally all silliness that I'm definitely not into, er, yeah.


So there's the short answer :laughing:


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> You can also use it to "skry" which is the very stereotypical "crystal ball" practice of seeing the future, except you turn lights off, maybe a candle, and gaze at the surface for long meditative periods until you see......things.


Did you ever try and see anything?


----------



## Chamondelle

Antipode said:


> This is really well done! I want it on my wall.


Go ahead XD

Meanwhile new artwork. Anyone play BnS?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> Did you ever try and see anything?


Oh yes, mostly an even more distorted reflection of my ugly mug


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh yes, mostly an even more distorted reflection of my ugly mug


Lol, whatever, you'd make a good looking clairvoyant dude 

I've been really interested in black obsidian over the past year-ish.


----------



## Szebora




----------



## BlueMajorelle

Only 7 parents signed up to see me for parent/teacher conferences (the only time I'm okay with parents not taking art seriously as a subject) but I still had to be there for 3 hours. So I drew this. It's not finished yet though.


----------



## EccentricSiren

BlueMajorelle said:


> Only 7 parents signed up to see me for parent/teacher conferences (the only time I'm okay with parents not taking art seriously as a subject) but I still had to be there for 3 hours. So I drew this. It's not finished yet though.
> View attachment 428842


So much character in that face. I love it!


----------



## Indiana Dan

https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/reggae-remedy

HERE'S SOME AUDIO ART I made. Please check it out!


----------



## Saturnian Devil




----------



## SysterMatic

Indiana Dan said:


> https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/reggae-remedy
> 
> HERE'S SOME AUDIO ART I made. Please check it out!


Really cool °-°
I'm not a real musician, but I did something cool with a program once 
https://soundcloud.com/loxas-1/tuttomp3


----------



## Indiana Dan

Inver said:


> Really cool °-°
> I'm not a real musician, but I did something cool with a program once
> https://soundcloud.com/loxas-1/tuttomp3


Well thanks a lot! Your song has a lot of great ideas mixed into one!


----------



## Toru Okada

marblecloud95 said:


> 3d Bust of Alexander the great Work in Progress, I used a 3d scan of the sculpture as a base.


nice a e s t h e t i c s


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I need to improve this one.









My first successful one without pencils! Yay!


----------



## Derange At 170

So I made this spaced out and atmospheric, reverb drenched house tune.


----------



## Gingersassin




----------



## abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxy

Gingersassin said:


> View attachment 432130
> View attachment 432138
> View attachment 432146


The last 2 pictures are creepy as f*ck, but I like it.

I like creepy.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

^i don't even have anywhere to put it so I've left it on my easel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gingersassin

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxy said:


> The last 2 pictures are creepy as f*ck, but I like it.
> 
> I like creepy.


Lol thanks


----------



## Kynx




----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I'm not an artist at all, but if you want to see some beautiful art as well as some crazy cool humanity to it all, you should check out the Bob Ross streams Mondays on Twitch. They originally aired all 20-something seasons of the Joy of Painting in an 8 day marathon, but now they run a single season each Monday, and it's beautiful to behold.

Not only is Bob Ross a wonderful guy and a cool art instructor and painter, but the reactions on the Twitch stream are priceless. It's one of the few places on the internet where everybody comes together and reacts as if Bob can see them. Thousands of people at once going "God bless" and "gg" at the end of every show. No trolls, no idiots. I really wish Bob were still around to see it all. He's made one hell of an impact. Everybody is so positive! And at the end of each season everyone is like "Thank you, Bob" and "I Believe" (because they play a remix of Bob's best quotes in song form as a finale).

I highly recommend you check it out sometime.


----------



## EccentricSiren

Chalk and pastels. 

I just love the idea of space pumpkins orbiting a planet. No idea why. I just do.


----------



## 66393

Back when I used to be artsy... I did the instrumentation and my friend sang.

https://soundcloud.com/beniceandsettledown/love-lost-ft-sophie-chin


----------



## Word Dispenser

Study from the show "Ash vs. Evil Dead." So happy about this show. 









Oh, and yes. I know I'm awesome. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Yup, that's Kefka. No, I'm not playing FFVI. I wished, but Witcher 3 is consuming my life.


----------



## Saturnian Devil




----------



## Blue Soul

Lucifel said:


> Yup, that's Kefka. No, I'm not playing FFVI. I wished, but *Witcher 3 is consuming my life*.


Worth it. I spent almost three weeks of my life in that game and don't regret a second of it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Blue Soul said:


> Worth it. I spent almost three weeks of my life in that game and don't regret a second of it.


I just arrived to Novigard, looking for Dandelion. I want to see Danny, loved him to death in The Last Wish.


----------



## Blue Soul

Lucifel said:


> I just arrived to Novigard, looking for Dandelion. I want to see Danny, loved him to death in The Last Wish.


Such an awesomely crafted city. Have fun exploring.


----------



## Xerosis

SevSevens said:


> Something that inspires you and makes you want to continue the noodle and yet that is accessible. Maybe try a self-portrait or a flower.


At first I thought you said a self portrait of a flower hahaha


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Blue Soul said:


> Such an awesomely crafted city. Have fun exploring.


I'm already! Finding cross dressing elves and ladies who threw vases at Geralt...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Random drawings from my Miiverse, random screenshot of a drawing I never got to finish because my laptop died, random photo of me practicing fashion drawing.
View attachment 444250
View attachment 444258
View attachment 444266
View attachment 444274
View attachment 444282


----------



## Indiana Dan

song i made https://soundcloud.com/terminal-dancer/emotionless


----------



## pertracto




----------



## Szebora

New sketch. I can't even fill it properly with colour, it's so ugly when I try.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Miniblini

Put this in another thread earlier. I am trying a sort of reflection aesthetic with the eyes, but I don't really know what to put. Anyone have any EYE-deas? :3


----------



## malphigus

a redraw of Evening Flight by maltese101 on DeviantArt


----------



## DudeGuy

malphigus said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a redraw of Evening Flight by maltese101 on DeviantArt


Princess Sun Butt :happy:


----------



## DudeGuy

Word Dispenser said:


> Study from the show "Ash vs. Evil Dead." So happy about this show.


Me too, but I haven't gotten back to watching it though  :sad: I've been so bad at watching TV.


----------



## malphigus

DudeGuy said:


> Princess Sun Butt :happy:


Yup. I forgot her sun butt. :frustrating: Should be there now.


----------



## DudeGuy

malphigus said:


> Yup. I forgot her sun butt. :frustrating: Should be there now.


And you were featured on Equestria Daily. :blushed:


----------



## Szebora

Szebora said:


> New sketch. I can't even fill it properly with colour, it's so ugly when I try.


Alright! I did it:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


>


Lol, you're a goober.


----------



## malphigus

DudeGuy said:


> And you were featured on Equestria Daily. :blushed:


Thrice now, actually! I didn't expect all of them but glad all the same


----------



## Coburn

Created these a couple years ago. They were software tool tests, so no outstanding purpose to them.

















EDIT: wow, this site really screws up the colors.


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, you're a goober.


Haha. I did it at my mom's last year for Christmas and I guess she left it up. 

I used to leave all kinds of stupid crap for her to find. 

When I was in high school I'd switch out family pictures. Some of those are still around too.

Our dog (RIP lil guy) in a very primitive form of Photoshop:










(It's technically art, it counts )


----------



## malphigus

is it creepy
i didn't realise it's creepy xD


----------



## IndigoCopper




----------



## flummoxed

_"Nobody realizes that some people expend tremendous energy merely to be normal." _
- Albert Camus


----------



## Der

^I can't quote image posts yet.

Did you do both? Or is the bottom one your reference for the top's body? I like the contrasting colors in the top. A guarded posture, within a protective element against the fire. If you did the bottom, too, it's very murky and lovely as well.


----------



## Miniblini




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## marblecloud95




----------



## pertracto




----------



## voron

Some of the drawings that I like from this year.


----------



## 45130

Don't forget to watch 
Brains and Carnage by Sercy on DeviantArt


----------



## CarinaTeal

Books are great!


















Nancy Drew


















This is an old drawing I made by spray painting using toothbrush.


----------



## DudeGuy

*Depictions of Nudity for Prudes*


----------



## Word Dispenser

Portraits from Law and Order season 1. And also 1 portrait from 'The Paradise'. CAN YOU GUESS WHICH ONE?!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Mange

View attachment 458737
View attachment 458745


Satanic/angelic Alien mandalas


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## DudeGuy

screamofconscious said:


> An elephant...with butterfly wings. :kitteh:
> 
> ...better yet, how about an elephant with ears that look like butterfly wings. Blue morphos are gorgeous.


----------



## screamofconscious

DudeGuy said:


>


I love it! If you ever want more inspiration, feel free to hit me up. :happy:


----------



## zashiq5

.


----------



## Macrosapien

zashiq5 said:


> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 466882
> 
> 
> View attachment 466890


nice


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr




----------



## cassycook23

UUUMMM lotsa my art lol

View attachment 467178
View attachment 467186
View attachment 467194
View attachment 467202
View attachment 467210
View attachment 467218
View attachment 467226
View attachment 467234
View attachment 467242
View attachment 467250
View attachment 467258
View attachment 467266
View attachment 467274
View attachment 467282
View attachment 467290
View attachment 467298
View attachment 467306
View attachment 467314
View attachment 467322
View attachment 467330


----------



## cassycook23

face paint


----------



## cassycook23

paintings


----------



## cassycook23

drawings


----------



## cassycook23

photography


----------



## Minerva1

Some recent works :kitteh:


----------



## gracie1030

I don't draw but I sing. Can I post that?
Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message
http://vocaroo.com/i/s15pKnS82LxP


----------



## DudeGuy

gracie1030 said:


> I don't draw but I sing. Can I post that?
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I'll have to listen to this tomorrow; but singing is art so yes :happy: thankful you posted some.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Yazdidi girl.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I dunno if it's art, but actually weaving the paracord to hang the dowel rod took about 90% of the work.

Finally, a place to put my clamps.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Clausen




----------



## Macrosapien

I want to do art again , hopefully I will feel up to it again.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

cassycook23 said:


> photography


I like the 4th picture. Your hair looks best in that lighting.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

New stuff on my:
Cute Tumblr
Dark Tumblr


----------



## DudeGuy

Working on, this is after ~two sessions.








based on

* *


----------



## marblecloud95




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Two new drawings on my:
Dark Tumblr


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

New work on my:
Cute Tumblr


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I always get crushes for the tragic ones.


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## TheGrandDesign




----------



## Fumetsu

The only things remaining from the great iPad purge.

....I don't know why they are thumbnails...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Drawn a _The Hobbit_ fanart


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Solaire of Astoria


----------



## TheGrandDesign

Some quick sketches.


----------



## marblecloud95

_Long to Lounge in Low-fi Luxury? Your very own Simulated Sanctuary is prepared for you and awaits your arrival._

Click the image for more.


----------



## Simpson17866

This is my original drawing of the living spaceship/timeship named Arachne (designation: _Morningstar_-class) that I came up with for my Doctor Who fanfiction Gemini (story here, TVTropes here).

* *















I've since decided that she needs to be a lot bigger than she was in this original design, but the shape and proportions are about the same:

*central saucer with the living space for her crew and the majority of her brain

*4 elevators/lifts and 4 ladders between the two (now three) floors aligned with the engine booms

*8 entrance/exit ramps on the first floor, aligned angularly halfway between the engine booms

*one large airlock in the middle of her first floor and another in the middle of her top ceiling (originally second, now third)

*8 black hole engines, each held radially from the center. Each singularity kept at just under 110,000 tonnes in order to produce about 7-7.5 megatons/second of Hawking radiation (55-60 megatons/second total) for use in powering Arachne's computer processing, life support, artificial gravity, force shields, and charging her temporal engines

*each engine nacelle is dotted with lasers, plasma cannons, and 5 rocket nozzles for using excess Hawking radiation as impulse thrusters for traveling through space

*trusses between each engine boom (am I using those terms correctly?) to hold her together in case she tries spinning at crazy speeds.


----------



## Oliver

My head is a bit tired, so just one for now...


----------



## Jordgubb

A few of my newest creations.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

New stuff on my:
Dark Tumblr


----------



## DudeGuy

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> Astoria


Astora; Astoria is in Oregon.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

DudeGuy said:


> Astora; Astoria is in Oregon.


Dyslexia strikes back :')


----------



## DudeGuy

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> Dyslexia strikes back :')


Geolexia.


----------



## DudeGuy

Meteoric Shadows said:


> It's not finished yet, but here
> 
> SOCIAL JUSTICE WARRIORS
> 
> ... Che Guevara, ...


That's debatable. Though he does look pretty rad in the picture.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

DudeGuy said:


> That's debatable. Though he does look pretty rad in the picture.


Well yes, that is the point, because Che is the wild card of the team, ha ha ha ha.

"No Che, No! fire power and guns don't solve everything!


----------



## herinb

@*Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar *I like it a lot, but it does creep me out. Your mouse stuff is easier to look at, but different, eh?


----------



## malphigus

some figure study (?) if you can call it that, also values


----------



## DudeGuy

iOS Camera -> gimp-2.8 -> Inkscape -> gimp-2.8


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

herinb said:


> @*Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar *I like it a lot, but it does creep me out. Your mouse stuff is easier to look at, but different, eh?


I see.

My inspiration was this stuff. I wonder if it's more or less creepy  .


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — A WORKER in a COMMUNITY OWNED POWERED EXOSKELETON...


----------



## malphigus

anyone excited for civil war?
heres a warm up stucky


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Prophet of Slaughter â€” A WORKER in a COMMUNITY OWNED POWERED EXOSKELETON...


Sakura pens last much longer than gel pens. Gel runs out pretty quick and it's annoying to work with them if the ink fails for some insane reason. You can get some cheaper alternatives online.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Saku..._2&btsid=a3759d5c-509f-40a9-9085-20ed1ab27acd
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs..._2&btsid=a3759d5c-509f-40a9-9085-20ed1ab27acd
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Japa..._2&btsid=a3759d5c-509f-40a9-9085-20ed1ab27acd
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs..._2&btsid=a3759d5c-509f-40a9-9085-20ed1ab27acd
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hero..._2&btsid=69072cd7-371a-459f-b064-8eb353942e4b

This also exists and might be less expensive
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pc..._2&btsid=11d225c6-28bf-43d3-973d-a69ebefb7acb
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Neut..._2&btsid=11d225c6-28bf-43d3-973d-a69ebefb7acb
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free..._2&btsid=11d225c6-28bf-43d3-973d-a69ebefb7acb


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


> Sakura pens last much longer than gel pens. Gel runs out pretty quick and it's annoying to work with them if the ink fails for some insane reason. You can get some cheaper alternatives online.


I see.
Local art supply store has Sakuras for 5,3pln (1,39$) per piece, so the prices in stores here are the same as on Alibaba. I buy highest quality gel pens (Rystor GZ-031) cost 1,4pln (0,37$) per piece including shipping for 10+ pens.

When it comes to gel pens, they are almost always horrible quality. Only Rystor pens are consistently good.

But from what I see, the Sakuras are supposed to have the same length of writing line as the gel pen - ~800m D: .


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I see.
> Local art supply store has Sakuras for 5,3pln (1,39$) per piece, so the prices in stores here are the same as on Alibaba. I buy highest quality gel pens (Rystor GZ-031) cost 1,4pln (0,37$) per piece including shipping for 10+ pens.
> 
> When it comes to gel pens, they are almost always horrible quality. Only Rystor pens are consistently good.
> 
> But from what I see, the Sakuras are supposed to have the same length of writing line as the gel pen - ~800m D: .


They cost about 2 to 3 euros here so it's much cheaper to buy them online, especially the coloured ones which are near impossible to find.

It depends. They have various sizes for different needs. The smaller ones are a pain to work with but the brush-like ones are nice for more Asian looking stuff and drawing floating clothes.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


> It depends. They have various sizes for different needs. The smaller ones are a pain to work with but the brush-like ones are nice for more Asian looking stuff and drawing floating clothes.


I like the smaller ones but then I'm a cross-hatching maniac.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This is my idea for a steel type evolution for Eevee.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I like the smaller ones but then I'm a cross-hatching maniac.


You might like this then


----------



## ShadowsRunner

malphigus said:


> anyone excited for civil war?
> heres a warm up stucky


Where's the dick!!?


----------



## DudeGuy

There is something about DPRK design that I'd like to do; namely that it looks _asian, 80s, and modern_ at the same time.

_Grand National Unity Pyongyang Broadcasting Station_

it feels like a slightly better version of








what ever you call this.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


> You might like this then


Why?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Why?


They're very fine and all you need is china ink which lasts a long long time.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


> They're very fine and all you need is china ink which lasts a long long time.


There are two places where I draw:
Bed or coffee-house. They aren't good places for ink. Besides that, with my awkwardness it's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — It’s not easy to be a little mouse…


----------



## DudeGuy

@Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar
Astral Mouse :m0827: awesome


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> There are two places where I draw:
> Bed or coffee-house. They aren't good places for ink. Besides that, with my awkwardness it's a recipe for disaster.


It could lead into amazing results but it's your choice.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Tried drawing in a more disciplined way:
Prophet of Slaughter


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — A Radium Dwarf in NBC suit shots a Radium Elf in...


----------



## Blindspots

Things I painted this afternoon.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Fruits of today coffee house visit:

Astral Mouse â€” Indigo mouse has encountered unfeeling mechanical...

Prophet of Slaughter â€” A Radium Dwarf in ABC suit and a Dwarf Landship...


----------



## feelionnaire

I've been sleeping on my laurel crown.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I needed a shelf for my work bench area and I figured I might as well add some gargoyles....


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

johnnyyukon said:


> I needed a shelf for my work bench area and I figured I might as well add some gargoyles....


Whoa, awesome.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

New things:
Prophet of Slaughter — Radium orcs being up to no good. They wear suits...

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse tracking the patterns of...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — A ponderer lecturing (crushing) the conformer...


----------



## johnnyyukon

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Whoa, awesome.


Thanks! I photoshopped some rad gargoyles from one of my darker Tarot Decks, cropped them, then added some filters then printed em out on a laser printer, then laid the paper, image down, on the wood, and applied Xylene on the back to cause the ink to transfer.

Then I added a light wood stain, and then a polyurethane coating. 

The wood is cheap as shit, fiber board, but after the stain and seal, it actually turns out kinda cool!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

johnnyyukon said:


> Thanks! I photoshopped some rad gargoyles from one of my darker Tarot Decks, cropped them, then added some filters then printed em out on a laser printer, then laid the paper, image down, on the wood, and applied Xylene on the back to cause the ink to transfer.
> 
> Then I added a light wood stain, and then a polyurethane coating.
> 
> The wood is cheap as shit, fiber board, but after the stain and seal, it actually turns out kinda cool!


Cool, where do you get knowledge about stuff like this  ?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Cool, where do you get knowledge about stuff like this  ?


Lots of trial and error!! haha



But essentially youtube and an obsessive mind


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little mouse encountering the corrupted world...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Hopefully I'll finish it someday.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I did finish it.

I'm dying.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Made a first sketch to try to make an updated version of Decaying Wonderland I, using my improved knowledge of techniques used by my idol.


----------



## DudeGuy

quixotis said:


> View attachment 537890
> 
> This is Greg, a half musculature-half skeletal clay sculpture
> and he watches over me as I sleep.


Well, its got half of a nice butt.


----------



## malphigus

a continuation of *this*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — A power armoured soldier during city-fights. ...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Pangea

Well this i started to make just yesterday.
Actually the first time iam being creative on paper.
What does it mean? I dunno... i started with one figure, and Expanded more and more...

Ah well... here is the process so far.














Should i do more or just stop?
Commentary would be pleasing.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Pangea said:


> Well this i started to make just yesterday.
> Actually the first time iam being creative on paper.
> What does it mean? I dunno... i started with one figure, and Expanded more and more...
> 
> Ah well... here is the process so far.
> View attachment 541530
> 
> View attachment 541538
> 
> Should i do more or just stop?
> Commentary would be pleasing.


Holy shit the level of detail... I wish I had that kind of focus.


----------



## Pangea

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


> Holy shit the level of detail... I wish I had that kind of focus.


I were not expecting such a joyfull comment!
My heart is says Thank you to you!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Pangea said:


> I were not expecting such a joyfull comment!
> My heart is says Thank you to you!


You're most welcome.


Also more Dark Souls and Bloodborne shit for today









Kinght Oscar 










Elieen the Crow


----------



## Pangea

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


> You're most welcome.
> 
> 
> Also more Dark Souls and Bloodborne shit for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinght Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elieen the Crow


You have talent that for sure!
Is it posible you can make something out of these aswell?















Would be awesome if you did
But if you do... give it your own flair!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Pangea said:


> You have talent that for sure!
> Is it posible you can make something out of these aswell?
> View attachment 541618
> 
> View attachment 541626
> 
> 
> Would be awesome if you did
> But if you do... give it your own flair!


I can try later, but you have to remind me to do so! PM me large references and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@Pangea I did what I could. I hope you like it.



















I turned the last with a sketch of Solaire of Astora.


----------



## Pangea

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


> @Pangea I did what I could. I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the last with a sketch of Solaire of Astora.


I love it! Safed it  thanks!
Here are my finished first ' art work ' and the one in progress now.























Well... is it worth it to continue this drawing style?
Or is it hideous?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Pangea said:


> I love it! Safed it  thanks!
> Here are my finished first ' art work ' and the one in progress now.
> 
> View attachment 542394
> 
> View attachment 542402
> 
> View attachment 542410
> 
> 
> Well... is it worth it to continue this drawing style?
> Or is it hideous?


Keep doing it. Your grasp of detail is amazing.


----------



## Pangea

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


> Keep doing it. Your grasp of detail is amazing.


Thanks for the feedback and motivation!
Looking forward to the wizard


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

My drawing abilities have significantly deteriorated during last two weeks:sad:


----------



## Penny




----------



## Penny




----------



## starvingautist

recent ones.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Pangea

Aya the Lady of Cinder said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## napkineater

Here's me tripping balls and you can experience it too!! 

#aesthetic


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

A think I've done about a month ago:
Decaying Wonderland IX by ForgottenDemigod on DeviantArt


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter â€” Drawn a Rogue Trader Space Marine as an exercise...

Prophet of Slaughter â€” A little drawing I drawn about a week ago trying...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse reading a book and drinking...


----------



## Penny




----------



## Penny

a quickie sketch of a friend that i did


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Harlock, God and Saviour.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I know i post a lot of wraps, and they're not all that hard, but i think they're neeat!!
































I have some reactive paracord that I tie to just about EVERYTHING that tends to get misplaced, so if I can't find it, I whip out my BEAST U/V Flashlight, and it burns bright as the sun 


oh, and I guess the wood it's on is also some art. It's called The Triangle of Solomon, and is used to conjure demons or evil spirits, but more importantly, contain them.

Not that I'm into that stuff...er.......


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

from a plein air workshop.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — An Inquisitor of Purity bringing Justice to the...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

_Take my revolution..._


----------



## DudeGuy

Writing ideas on a notepad and I wrote a 'g' that I felt _the need_ to trace in inkscape.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I drew these watchmen pics when I was at my sister's house today. Of course, scribbled my name out...

View attachment 556138
Baked Beans, Rory's only love x""D Drew him in anime style: Note Levi has same eyes/mouth/nose as Walter.. and a cavrat... Like Rorschach.... Nicely played Isayama... Nicely played..
View attachment 556146
I drew this from a pose reference https://67.media.tumblr.com/2bdd0c38e9ea23841d91089bbb65d439/tumblr_o1h2r9HChC1trp5vco1_500.png Edit:  Sorry that the image is so small, blotted out in messenger and sent to myself, saved it. Grrr.
My OC
View attachment 556154

Drew horrified Levi, Mikasaa and Eren from chapter 82 a few weeks ago.
View attachment 556162

View attachment 556170

I do have some nice photos from when I went camping, but I can't be bothered uploading them. Too many.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Turned out okay.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — A CUTE LITTLE TANK is advancing towards enemy...


----------



## 7rr7s

Improvisation in Fmaj.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Improvisation in Am.
Vocaroo | Voice message

Improvisation in Gmaj.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — Hate Meditation II An Angel of Justice appears and...


----------



## DudeGuy

Axwell said:


> Turned out okay.


I think it looks good, has character. Do you have more?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

DudeGuy said:


> I think it looks good, has character. Do you have more?


I can show you some sketches if you want.


----------



## DudeGuy

Axwell said:


> I can show you some sketches if you want.


Sounds way dirtier than I imagine it being.


----------



## Zelz

*Painting*

.


----------



## EMWUZX

I got stressed, so I drew Trump in a sombrero. I'm less stressed now.








My scanner isn't working at the moment, and I haven't drawn anything for quite some time, so don't judge me too harshly!


----------



## DudeGuy

@EMWUZX excellent stuff.


----------



## EMWUZX

DudeGuy said:


> excellent stuff.


Yeah? I always have trouble judging anything that I make, so I'm happy to have a positive comment. It's like, when I make something, I always miss the forest for the trees; I can see everything that's wrong without appreciating the overall feel of what's going on, good or bad. I suspect that a lot of people have this problem.

I'm particularly happy that I was able to draw something at least somewhat appealing after a very long hiatus.


----------



## DudeGuy

EMWUZX said:


> Yeah? ...
> 
> I'm particularly happy that I was able to draw something at least somewhat appealing after a very long hiatus.


It was a good choice for a theme it's funny and topical :laughing: a sombrero might make trump more appealing, but not by much.


----------



## EMWUZX

DudeGuy said:


> It was a good choice for a theme it's funny and topical :laughing:


Well, that's what I was going for, so that's cool. That actually isn't the whole thing; I couldn't get a good pic of the full page. Here are a couple of other pictures showing the rest:
















I've been trying to learn Spanish lately, and it's really working out, so I decided to use it since it fit the theme. I'm not sure how accurate my Spanish actually is here, and I really, really rushed the text, but there you go.


----------



## DudeGuy

EMWUZX said:


> Well, that's what I was going for, so that's cool. That actually isn't the whole thing; I couldn't get a good pic of the full page. Here are a couple of other pictures showing the rest:
> 
> View attachment 557490
> 
> View attachment 557506
> 
> 
> I've been trying to learn Spanish lately, and it's really working out, so I decided to use it since it fit the theme. I'm not sure how accurate my Spanish actually is here, and I really, really rushed the text, but there you go.


I know about two handfuls of Spanish. looks legit though.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

View attachment 557538


----------



## meaningless

Haven't drawn in a long time because I'm a lazy fuck. Here are some TBT drawings back when I was 12.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter â€” Damn, made the house too tall.

Prophet of Slaughter â€” Hate Meditation III. An Arch-Angel of Justice...


----------



## KateMarie999

I started drawing 2 months ago today and I have to say that I'm pretty pleased with where it's going. All I can do are characters from Undertale though.

I have unpopular Undertale ships so I have to draw them so that art will get made of them.

Alphore:








Undyrus (my personal favorite because I just love being called a lesbophobe 53 times a day):






















These are fairly new (except the license one, that's kinda old). My style is nauseatingly cute, isn't it? roud:

Also I don't know how Soriel got attached as a thumbnail but it is the one popular ship I do support so... yay!


----------



## DudeGuy

@Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar :upset: why post to tumblr :sad:


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

DudeGuy said:


> @Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar :upset: why post to tumblr :sad:


Why not?


----------



## Anonymus

Idk why its sideways but this is an unfinished portrait of a hawk.


----------



## Anonymus

!


----------



## starvingautist




----------



## DudeGuy

Anonymus said:


> Some of many



Attachments 559666 and 559698 contain nudity and mods will take issue. I have not reported, nor will I report; I am just warning. Why do I care? Because I don't get to post nudes.


----------



## DudeGuy

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Why not?


because I won't go to that site. and I don't want to thank something external; I want to thank an image posted to the thread. :sad: I won't get to thank if you post to tumblr.


----------



## Anonymus

DudeGuy said:


> Attachments 559666 and 559698 contain nudity and mods will take issue. I have not reported, nor will I report; I am just warning. Why do I care? Because I don't get to post nudes.


Its not nudes it's art. Are they going to censor art? 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeGuy

@Schrodinger Savage look up ^^


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## jjcu

It's supposed to be me as an elf. It's not yet done though.


----------



## SaintAlia

My latest drawing, not super great, but it was fun and a much needed thing for me to do.


----------



## Count Raven

Third attempt to draw in MS Paint.


----------



## meaningless

One of my characters :3


----------



## Count Raven

and another one. re-imagination of friend's family pic


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> Lol, whatever, you'd make a good looking clairvoyant dude
> 
> I've been really interested in black obsidian over the past year-ish.


haha, i don't know why I just saw this from 20 years ago, but really? do tell....







SO, I've already posted the gargoyle design in here, but i've recently spent many many hours repurposing it, and adding it to a new project. It's possible this belongs in an ISTP thread cuz it's kind of more utility than "art" but HEY, I'm proud of it! And many trips to Lowes.......and my dumpster, haha, ok well once, I saw these aluminum rods and grabbed 'em. I'm not a dumpster diver, I swear. But maybe......

Anyway, still needs some work, I want to either stain the raw wood or paint it like a matte black, plus a few other things.....






























































So just what the HELL is it?? Well I guess you could use it for a lot of things, but for my purpose....


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Decaying Wonderland IX by ForgottenDemigod on DeviantArt

Astral Mouse


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, i don't know why I just saw this from 20 years ago, but really? do tell....


Twenty years ago. lol.

I was kinda exaggerating. It's more like I learned that it was associated with the third eye chakra and I did a bunch of research on it once, haha. I don't know why I worded it like that. I have been really interested in everything third eye related though ever since I had it opened in a Taoist ceremony a few years ago.



johnnyyukon said:


>


Ooh, nice.

That's a fun toy too


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse enjoying a nice latte and a...


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> Twenty years ago. lol.
> 
> I was kinda exaggerating. It's more like I learned that it was associated with the third eye chakra and I did a bunch of research on it once, haha. I don't know why I worded it like that. I have been really interested in everything third eye related though ever since I had it opened in a Taoist ceremony a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, nice.
> 
> That's a fun toy too


i'll tell ya, one thing i've learned about djing/mixing....it's HARD.


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> i'll tell ya, one thing i've learned about djing/mixing....it's HARD.


I believe you... I've never tried it tho.

You should post a mix! That counts as art.


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> I believe you... I've never tried it tho.
> 
> You should post a mix! That counts as art.


ha ok, i'll have to learn how to not make a sucky one first. i might use a sampler machine.


----------



## Brian1

This is supposed to be the White Album, Paul McCartney, its a play on his song Mother Nature's Son.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — Wrath of the Pure against the disgusting filthy...

Prophet of Slaughter — My personal symbol - Wrath of the Pure. It...


----------



## Juliet_Le

Dia de los Muertos collage


----------



## dawnriddler

Fleetfoot said:


>


I really like this! :hampster:


----------



## raskoolz

Recent ones:


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse is very sad, because evil...

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse is very sad because the evil...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse has put in heroic effort and...


----------



## blahblehmeh

I wish to participate...in this...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — astralmouseart: A little indigo mouse reading a...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse has drawn it on Monday when...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little mouse is lying in bed because it’s ill....


----------



## Dalien

Macrosapien said:


> The Magician .. finally done lol.


I love this! You've done a full deck? If so, you should have them published. Seriously!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse is very worried about the...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

This is important, people, consider this:
Astral Mouse â€” A little indigo mouse is running out of gel pens...

Astral Mouse â€” A little indigo mouse is very worried about the...


----------



## Count Raven

Plague Doctor by Count-Of-Shadowshire on DeviantArt

Raping MS Paint again 
(can't upload here Idk why)


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## penhermit

Currently working on these... That one on the right is an anime self-portait of myself and the one on the left is some random character I drew up during class. lol


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I enjoyed working on this.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## TheGrandDesign

I've been listening to the Hamilton soundtrack too much...


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Going to add more things to it, detail and the line art. Going to fix some of the asymmetry as well. About 2 hours in.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 604537
> 
> 
> Going to add more things to it, detail and the line art. Going to fix some of the asymmetry as well. About 2 hours in.











complete.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Huh, I don't have half the skills to post here. But I like to draw more than writing it seems. I'd like to get better.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Childlike and odd, pretty much one of my faves though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## perpetuallyreticent




----------



## ShadowsRunner

I re-imagined what I think a movie version of Final Fantasy 7 would look like, sort of. That is not the whole drawing obviously.


But anyway, I just figured since it's like a dystopian futuristic type world, I thought Cloud would literally have "spiked" hair, in a punk rock sort of look and as well, I kind of thought to go for a "wild" and "out there" kind of look, he would have bleached his hair or something light blonde/yellow.


I don't know why, but they make everything into movies, and I just liked picturing it, and also I thought about the storyline int he movie, and the new remake they are moving and what the storyline would be like if it was a little more realistic and grounded I guess. And also because I played through part of the game and was thinking about what they'd change in the remake, and I realized they'd have to re-do a large part of the story.

i was also thinking about Sephiroth, and is actually a lot like Darth Vader. 


It's kind of funny thinking about the storyline behind FF7 because it's actually inspired by the writers mother who died and was thus inspired by this. The story itself seems to focus on themes of life, death, which is telling when Aerith is killed by Sephiroth in the way that she is and how he himself almost symbolizes death.

It's funny, but the storyline still is more gritty, darker and focuses on realistic issues that exist in the real world, much more then later iterations in the series which, are a little more removed from the present day world; because it's gone out of vogue or audiences no longer feel comfortable with such themes I guess.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I made this up as i went and honestly I picked a really hard angle and i did not have proper references for the clothes posed that way, especially because they are not that common I guess. 

Though, I just remembered where I could find some x.X

it is not done though. I don't think the lame camera on my phone works for well for drawings and stuff. (have no scanner)


Do instead of just a long leather jacket, I think a semi-cloak at the front that turned into a long cape at the back would work better, whereas he would wear some weird leather garb underneath and instead of really long hair it would be slightly shorted but slicked back or something.

It's supposed to take place near the end of the crator/cave and thus there is mako light shining on him and as well being iluminated from the meteorite that is about to fall to the earth. He is also standing on a cliff face looking down at the main characters and he prospective is supposed to be looking up towards him slightly (but zoomed up close) and I imagined him saying something like "Why do you resist? why do you resist eternal life?" or some such thing. (reverse messiah complex)


And I was thinking about Shinra and oddly enough the game never expands on whether there is a government or not. In fact, there is practically no mention of that in the game and it make it look like some feudal society to which more or less Shinra rules over. How does that make sense? I figured Shinra would somehow be the leading Mako manufacturing company in the storyline or something. I think that Mako would be synthesized and used in all kinds of compounds and products and is believed to hold the key to longevity or something which is why the perform experiments on living hosts and the like. (but it is highly rare and difficult to procure)

It's interesting because there's mention of coal, so I wonder if perhaps the continent that game takes place on is actually a worn torn and impoverished nation that is the technological equivalent of the 18th century, but then this large group comes in and provides them with experimental energy that is far more advanced then any other country in the world and thus it (helps)speeds up technological advancement to something that is more equivalent to our own modern world, but slightly more advanced. But the problem is the progress and advancement is almost too fast, and the Mako itself almost becomes like a drug to this civilization and the resulting society which creates a strong dependence and lifestyle that reflects this type of relationship and reliance on the energy source.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## ShadowsRunner

part of me thinks this is okay but then part of me is like ugh, all I can see is imperfections. I'm not just what to think of her waste, because she's kind of sucking in her stomach towards her chest and bending/contouring at an odd angle. 

Plus, I feel like afterwards and looking at it, it looked a little too roxy 80s glam or something. 

Anyway, it's supposed to be Tifa I guess. I don't know if I think it's right but it's the general idea I had. Obviously I was influenced very much by punk rock and the like. Also, the jacket is supposed to look weird, have a double zipper weird flap thing that I ACTUALLY SAW SOMEWHERE. and also, those are studs everywhere. 

I changed her hair because, I don't know, I figured that it would make sense for her to not be a typical woman at all and be very strong and independent. Roxy 80s lesbian : (


----------



## ShadowsRunner

The only thing I think I really screwed up is that her breasts are too low, but it was hard because of the angle, and it's difficult to draw things when they are at a downward angle, AND EVERYTHING IS SO CURVY.


But anyway, I was thinking about how a character like that would be in real life and I thought, SHE WOULD JUST BE PERFECT. Thus, I tried to make her look like her, but I dunno, the face does a bit but not as much as I wanted.


I think that's what she would be like. I know they make her more sweet in the game/movie though, but it's not realistic I don't think.


----------



## megmento




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I like Greatswords and I cannot lie, especially those which shine.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Okay, well I finally came up with how I would do Cloud's costume I guess.

See, I couldn't figure out how to do his belt, but something seemed off and missing. Well basically, I realized that in the orignal design he literally wears a weight lifters belt, and I thought "WUT" and yeah, I that's what I added and it fit more. It's hard to make it out, but it's sort of like some weird leathery and coarse material that they often use in the military and the like with ribbings added into the shirt that go up and down like the original design as well.

And the other sketch is this weird idea I had for my own re-doing of Sonic the Hedgehog, because for whatever reason, Sega keeps doing that themselves and making new sonics and whatever. 

So I came up with a darker look or whatever. I imagined him sort of like The Flash and being able to slow and speed up time amongst other weird things like that, and it would be set in a more realistic dystopian future, and would have RPG elements, and basically he would be one of the last surviving kind of his race (blue anthropomorphic hedgehog) basically, he is an orphan, and is I guess like I imagined sort of like Naruto and is always getting intro trouble and despised by the locals who live in then slum with him and his only friend is Tails. His father was known as some kind of horrible scoundrel and criminal, but little to his knowledge was actually a famous revolutionary and he goes off and a quest and leaves the slums after he comes into contact with these magical beings who grant him special 'speed' powers (the force/speed force) and then also, I imagined levels where you run down highways and there'd be speeding hover cars next to you and having to infiltrate secret government institutions committing nefarious acts.


But the main villain would be Doctor Robotnik still, but he would be a really bad mofo, like some kind of secret underground arms dealer with is trading secretly with the government, as well as ties to the mafia and things like that.




Basically, I imagined this scene wherein, Sonic feels like he is in a dead-end with his life in the slums, and devices a plan to leave once and for all and become a world famous athlete (or something..?) and he idolizes one of the only last publicly known Hedgehogs, (which are mostly despised and hated by most of the region that he lives and seen as an "evil race") is still fairly popular and a very successful celebrity in his world and he dreams of leaving and finding other hedgehogs like him and finding fame and stardom and meeting him. To this this first, he devices a plan to steal a pair of expensive running shoes (to jump start his career) from a high priced mall on the other side of the slums and convinces Tail to come along with him, but while he's there he thinks he is caught as there are large strobe lights from vehicles outside, and freaks out, and then realizes it's a secret meeting between Dr. Robotnik and government agents who are discussing nefarious doings and making deals and the lights and commotion throw him off his guard and he stumbles through a security detector and the guards try to investigate and they see Sonic but all of a sudden there is a bright large flash of light and all of time stands still and he is visited by a celestial being and grants him force speed powers as he has higher then average connection to the celestial world or whatever.

Okay, here's some more ideas because I randomly felt like it (sketches) (because again, Sega always tries to revamp the character themselves)












(but they only took like two seconds) I guess though, the spikes at the top of the head don't make sense to look that way.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Edit: NVM!111


----------



## ShadowsRunner

oops, I posted that in the wrong thread!


SONIC UNDERGROUND


----------



## MelusinaAmpersand




----------



## ShadowsRunner

oops, I forgot I did this face too, I think it's the best face actually.








Bwa ha ha ha ha, I just did this for laughs. Um, I don't know if I care for the color schemes, I had no idea what to do.

But I durd ma own "version" I guess. I feel oddly attached to this inception I made, I don't know why. I like imagining my own version that I imagined. Imagined. Oh no, I just realized there's no eyebrows on the last one! anyway, I forgot the spikes on the arms that time too. I guess I don't have finale version anyway.


That post with "sonic underground" obviously isn't serious, in a sense that I don't like it, but I like the chorus of the song, I mean the actual notes. (it's so cheesy)

I just think it's funny that Sonic's background has always been that the story is set in a dystopian future yet it's never really made clear in the games. There was something really dark about the games though even then because I remember Dr.Robotnik would collect all the animals from all over the world, and in cage them to turn them into pelts or whatever and as well he contributed to a vastly more sever global warming crisis. Basically you'd free innocent little animals because he wanted to murder them. 

I also gave me pants because I couldn't do him naked : X


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## huhman

Morgiana from Magi. Not really a fan of the show but I like her design enough


----------



## Oliver

I continue my habit of dropping in once every 6 months to post the two or three drawings I have time to do between life. Unfortunately didn't have a scanner at the time and I've given them away, so these photos are the sum of my bothering.


----------



## Electra

Not sure if this is gonna work but I'll try to post a drawing 
When I drawed this one I took inspiration from another drawer for practise.


----------



## Electra

ShadowsRunner said:


> View attachment 609426
> 
> 
> 
> oops, I posted that in the wrong thread!
> 
> 
> SONIC UNDERGROUND


Aaaw...sonic!!! Heheheh....long time no see :rolling:

I thought you had drawn sonic ;


----------



## ShadowsRunner

huhman said:


> View attachment 612322
> 
> 
> morgiana from magi. Not really a fan of the show but i like her design enough


what, i love that show


----------



## huhman

ShadowsRunner said:


> what, i love that show


I suppose I felt like I already had watched the show many times when I got to it


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Electra2 said:


> Aaaw...sonic!!! Heheheh....long time no see :rolling:
> 
> I thought you had drawn sonic ;


I did.


I tried putting a different spin on it because they always attempt different versions of the character. 

For example, they tried something called "Sonic: Boom" which, gave them some clothes and made them all taller or skinnier and was an attempt to revamp the characters but it completely flopped so I thought I would attempt myself in an attempt to modernize the character for fun.


It sort of just randomly made think of my own ideas for some reason, I randomly had all these ideas, like how in the comics and cartoons are always set in a dystopian future, but the games hardly are for some reason, so I thought it would be cool if they were somehow able to put it in that setting, and make it open world since they make most video games like this now and also perhaps there would be specific areas that are not part of the normal world that would fall in line more so with the older games level models which would be more like obstacle courses and stuff.


I just had this strong imagery of a very run down kind of slum and village and a very dystopian setting, with huge high ways and flying cars or whatever.


----------



## huhman

Had to put this in an old dA account...
I don't know how much of a right I have to post this one since I just copied Hiroaki Samura's art from Blade of the Immortal when I was studying different art styles. I didn't trace them however. If anything, I'd like to use this post to get more people informed about that guy since I like his style so much.

And another one (this is the initial sketch for a commission concept artwork)


----------



## huhman




----------



## a_person_who_is_on_here

Here's a fun song I just finished, inspired a bit by Banjo-Kazooie .


----------



## huhman




----------



## ShadowsRunner

erth tu furh i was just fooling around

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Electra

ShadowsRunner said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> I tried putting a different spin on it because they always attempt different versions of the character.
> 
> For example, they tried something called "Sonic: Boom" which, gave them some clothes and made them all taller or skinnier and was an attempt to revamp the characters but it completely flopped so I thought I would attempt myself in an attempt to modernize the character for fun.
> 
> 
> It sort of just randomly made think of my own ideas for some reason, I randomly had all these ideas, like how in the comics and cartoons are always set in a dystopian future, but the games hardly are for some reason, so I thought it would be cool if they were somehow able to put it in that setting, and make it open world since they make most video games like this now and also perhaps there would be specific areas that are not part of the normal world that would fall in line more so with the older games level models which would be more like obstacle courses and stuff.
> 
> 
> I just had this strong imagery of a very run down kind of slum and village and a very dystopian setting, with huge high ways and flying cars or whatever.


That is creative  Please keep us updated on what happens more


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## huhman

Aya the Abysswalker said:


>


Is this your character?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

huhman said:


> Is this your character?


 Sort of. A friend of mine asked me to draw a female Hunter for him. This is what I made up with. I have other drawings of her with slightly different clothes, a different weapon and no Hunter cap.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Electra2 said:


> That is creative  Please keep us updated on what happens more


Oh thank you.

Well noooo, it was just a random idea amongst many. I have always liked writing, but I like playing music the most. I can't do everything!


I wish I could though sometimes. I for example had this idea sort of inspired by Zelda, though I don't know if in my mind it would be that. I really like the idea of again, a futuristic dystopian future, kind of cyber punk. But the difference between these and others is that it would be the future of a "fantasy" world, because what happens to those worlds when they progress? and that would be a key idea behind it. I think it would be really cool. I guess Final Fantasy does this quite a bit, but outside of that I haven't seen too many fantasy/sci fi novels to be honest. They meld them a bit, but really it calls into question the very term "Sci-fi, Fantasy" and the difference is basically science vrs magic. 


Anyway, it would be cool to see a grounded portrayal of that, because they don't do it all that often but still with a really strong mystical element that would introduce itself slowly into the story. 

But I just thinking something like: In a futuristic dystopian world, Elves are considered to be one of the oldest and most able to channel and harness magical energy, They were said to be able to communicate with the planet and different life forms. They had an acute sixth sense I guess and connection to the spiritual world. It is due to their existence that they were able to fend off the darker forces of the world from gaining to much dominion and influence in the world by acting as conduits and guides to the other races of the world. But this is forgotten history. 

I suppose at some point, there would be a time of peace and all the other creatures (races of humanoid creatures, like a mountain, sea and bird people along with orcs, goblins) would come together and there would supposedly be peace, but ironically this would be after a great war to war of great evil dark empire, which the people relinquish through peace but for whatever reason the elves disappear or go into hiding. They are more or less forgotten about. 


The "shadow people" a an organization of individuals who worship the dark forces go into hiding and form a secret cult and slowly work their way into very prominent positions of society. 

But anyway, in the future I thought about a story opening in this huge city and what happens is suddenly a giant explosions goes off in what of the cities largest energy reactors. A another similar chain of events happen. Some survives of the scene prior, all noticed a being of light entering into the facility with "pointy" ears; and at the scene of these areas had strange activity afterwards with strange bio life emerging, hostile creatures appearing on the site. Basically what is happening is nature has become sort of ill, many life forms have gone extinct or are simply not healthy. The world is very polluted. 

So Basically one of the people in the power here, the "president" or whatever is a descent of these "shadow worshipers" and is afraid. They send enforces to scout the city and look for any remaining descendants of the elves as there are still some left who hold characteristics of their fore bearers but not as strongly as their are still some but hardly anyone really knows what they are. (descendants) 

So they effectively try to purge to cleanse any of them out of existence. I guess it would basically be a magical world where magic had more or less left the world and is starting re-merge in it in a sense; but also it's nature attempting to fight back against civilization.


Basically I think there would be like, ancient relics as well that hold magical abilities hidden places, like for example I feel like a sword (artifact) that only a bloodline of a certain descendant may wield or properly harness and awaken the power in the ancient blade and effectively acts as a key to relinquishing the dark evil or something (Zelda rip off ) but the sword I feel would act as a key to awakening dormat magic of the world, as well as they artifacts and being/creatures that can be used to help ward of the dark spirits. But this as well comes at a price. Also, the magical spirits and the like had been infected by "dark energy" and manipulated into twisted distortions of their true essence/beings and one of the tasks is to purify them.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

it sucks though, when I smoke pot I get all these crazy ideas in my head of things but unfortunately I have no pot.

Thus, I am just some regular ol' shmuck 

















So anyway, I done fucked up again. I made his arm slightly too big bu I didn't feel like fixing it.

I wanted to just give him sort of a subtle look where as he was almost like "getting ready to pounce" kind of pose but I don't know if I made it dramatic looking enough to wherein it just looked too pansy-esque. I also wonder if the next was right. Oh well.


I was quite pleased with myself to an extent is that he looks how I would imagine a live motion picture version would be like, lol.

I based him off of Robert Pattinson when he was younger, but only slightly! honestly, he has aged terribly or something. It's funny though, he used to always have wild spikey hair too. (basically his hair was already like that)



What's more ruthless? shooting somebody or slicing them in half with a sword violently? I mean I guess the asians have always loved their sword fighting because they felt it had more honor or something; which in some ways it's true it does. Which is why I think that an equal number of Shinra soldier's would use swords a bit I guess; but it would be so violent in a real movie. Can you imagine? jumping around cutting people in half with a giant huge ass sword? it would be fine with monsters and robots which there would be a fair amount of but geesh. I don't know if it could work.u


I thought, which is an obvious plot hole or illogical fallacy is that you can't have guns and sword at the same time. So, I figured since this is a magical world and they've managed to synthesize "magic" into some kind of technological device I figure they would just use "barriers" (protect, shell) sort of like in the Halo games too, where everyone has a bullet barrier. But I don't know, it's not really honor if the other characters don't believe in it. It would sort of be like Star wars as well I guess.


I also did Yuffie which was sort of interesting because I had a completely different take on her.


----------



## Misty28

you guys all have really nice photography


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I hope it looks like he's slowly walking forward though, I don't know if shadow would fix that or not (proper shadow) 


it almost looks like he's only tip toeing or something. (Staby staby staby)


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Okay so I was thinking that, in this version Cloud's hair would be bleached from the mako experiments performed on him, so it would be kind of an unnatural color with bits of it being kind of darker like his old color; which would really fit his whole identity issue and amnesia he had. 

His real name also wouldn't be Cloud I don't think, I think it would just be a nickname he prefers, which would also go in line with wanting to distant himself from his past. Only Tifa would know his real name. It's sweet though, I was really rusty at drawing but I think I got back into it thus why I think this turned out better then the other ones. 

Anyway, his outfit though, it's actually based on military clothes and outifts they that wear in the army; and as well it would kevlar enforced with some leather I guess. I imagined that he would live and die by the sword and never use guns and in fact, I would imagine him having some kind of a death wish and wanting retribution and atonement for his 'sins' and feeling as though he is damned or cursed from ever returning back to normal citizen life and thus his reasoning for taking up work as a mercenary or bodyguard or the like, but I also imagined in the beginning of the movie he would spend lots of time helping out street kids/gangs and the like and trying to teach them how to survive or giving them left over things he doesn't need as rewards from missions he's accomplished.

And since it would make the story more cohesive I would imagine that Yuffie would be one of the street kids sort of that he takes on as a younger sister who later joins Avalanche and is how he later hears about it himself.








(teh original design)


----------



## huhman

something digital


----------



## ShadowsRunner

huhman said:


> View attachment 619466
> something digital


I love freckles.


----------



## huhman

ShadowsRunner said:


> I love freckles.


I don't know if I'd call it love but I do find them really attractive on the right faces

* *




or asses


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

The latest digital art I've done.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Anyway, I just got attached to the idea in my head (or at least because I like imagining it) if for whatever reason if they made FF7 into a live action movie and what it would look like and how it would work. Um...I used to always love seeing what goes into making movies and all the concept art and the conceptualization stage beforehand; so I want to as well to specific scenes I have in mind as well though perhaps it might be pointless I don't know lol. 

I would think, iconic scenes from the games but then, you would have to change so much of them it wouldn't almost really be the same way except in spirit. Oh and I also wanted to see how close I can home to imagining it along side how the game creators will remake it and see how close it is when it's released. I would like to do a comic book mini thing but I don't have enough time.

I mean they don't fit at all into a modern cinematic style even if it's still only a video game. 
There would be so many things about that it that would need to be changed. The whole point after they escape Midgar is basically just "Follow and find Sephiroth. Just because" And then the rest of the characters just follow after and it's kind of seems like something is missing to the rest of it and it's too barren. It's almost like there's not so much of a plot as there is this vast world you explore and learn about which is HOW EVERYONE HAS BEEN EFFECTED BY MAKO ENERGY. Which the whole idea of some dystopian world with one large evil corporation ruling everything is kind of rudimentary. It's like the whole focus of the story is that concept itself. But some parts of the story is really cool and I like the art style plus I think what made it so good was the atmosphere more then anything.



I think one component to add would be for there to be more resistance groups and that Avalanche was really novice and inexperienced and even rash in their attempts and that eventually they find and meet up with a wider group and I suppose resistance group and in turn set out to try and persuade others to join their cause again teh 'Shinra' and what not.


Oh and I suppose they would seriously be on the run from Shinra. That's another thing too, I think Cloud and Tifa would both have amnesia about the event that happened between them and Sepiroth years and years ago, and instead would be unsure exactly if it was him or not but can remember only someone in a black cloak sanding amongst the flames and since he is the only link to their past they feel they must find him. But that's always what I thought was lame about Sephiroth is that he always wore weird black trenchcoats and leather with long hair like that. I figured that, he would look normal at the beginning.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

(oops there, I fixed his eyes)


I just wanted an excuse to do his face, but I don't know about the costume but it's mostly how it would look. He wouldn't walk around with his chest exposed and also I wanted to make him sort of bulky looking. 

Who I based him off, who would be perfect, lol. But again I just sort of made his face a little bit more bulky because I wanted him to be menacing. I said before he'd be like reverse evil Jesus (the anti christ), he would murder everyone. I think I might have made him too bulky looking though. Oh well. But I almost think that would suit him; he'd be like some cult leader with a messiah complex. Maybe he would "convert" people into his joining him and fighting for his cause, like lowley down and out people from the slums and stuff and infusing them with jenova cells somewhere or something and mutating them a bit but also brainwashing them a little due to him being a Cetra.


----------



## huhman

Oh great, I'll go and write a novel about that now, thanks!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

huhman said:


> Oh great, I'll go and write a novel about that now, thanks!


Wut?


Is that an insult?

I don't know if I could turn this into my own version of things without infringing off copywrite laws; it's hard to say. Go about it in a tongue and cheek way (this was highly inspired by..wink wink nudge nudge.) which it would basically be. I don't know....


I wonder how Square-enix would react to my ideas, maybe I should send them fan stuff.


----------



## huhman

ShadowsRunner said:


> Wut?
> Is that an insult?
> I don't know if I could turn this into my own version of things without infringing off copywrite laws; it's hard to say. Go about it in a tongue and cheek way (this was highly inspired by...) which it would basically be. I don't know....


You can always get rid of the things that have to do with the original material.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Today's painting:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

random sketch that took me like 40 minutes. Will see how long the rest takes me.

I don't know what she's doing. "Stop, this vagina's off limits mister!" *WOOSH casts spell*

If I did not have a horrible childhood then perhaps I would be a 3 instead of a 4w3. Oh, but who can ever say? well no it's not true...I would probably come out feeling defective in one way or another. Maybe I'd be a 6? *sigh* Am I posting too much and it's offending people are something? 


Like, "OMFG, no one wants to see all of the things you draw, wert wert"


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dibs if anyone can guess who this is supposed to be...


I always screwed up her face though, her cheekbone on the right side and her chin, face shape. I don't know how, I think I just missed it and didn't realize it at first. I always do that it's so annoying. And I guess the shoulders...argh..anyway, that's supposed to be a shawl. 




















I have really bad OCD. Anyway I took more with better lighting (the phones fault)












I would have originally liked to have included designs on the clothes but with drawing it's hard to add things like that (print designs, symbols) because it looks weird and busy and does not look specifically like the correct material.


I thought that she would be a little gothic and a bit weird and would be into occult and black magic type stuff a bit, but not full on goth, only slightly. I forgot to add earrings X D

But I thought she was light hearted and would have Fe by the buttloads but would have odd moments of being detached or withdrawn and troubled by something (but never herself) as she can communicate with spirits and such in the games it would give the person kind of an off-kilter other-wordliness and such. But she would be an XNFJ I guess. 

* *











as you can tell she has very high cheekbones. Um...slightly resembles...


----------



## Caveisier

Two of my latest drawings, it's digital.


* *


















* *

















Lately I tried to focus on this kind of style.

========================

Just browsed your stuffs on your DA, you have great stuffs there and there's a lot of traditional drawings too. Actually I'm not that good enough at traditional art especially using pen/ink. Usually I got nervous when inking.


----------



## Mick Travis

a_person_who_is_on_here said:


> Here's a fun song I just finished, inspired a bit by Banjo-Kazooie .


Thank you for paying homage to the genius of Grant Kirkhope.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Booyou said:


> Hm. that is a really tiny thumbnail... how can I post bigger pictures?


Post it from a link.


----------



## Booyou

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> Post it from a link.


it says "invalid file"


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Booyou said:


> it says "invalid file"


Try hosting on another site and copying the link to the picture into the dialogue box.


----------



## DudeGuy

Booyou said:


>


If you select the thumbnail and press "Remove Format" button on the editor it will make it bigger, I don't know why.


----------



## huhman

finally used my 3DS again. I never thought I would. I was even thinking of selling the damn thing. Here's a link for the playback too


----------



## Caveisier

Latest drawings, free sketch requests for my friends.


* *
















* *


----------



## a_person_who_is_on_here

Here's a metal-ish/orchestral-ish new song, woot:


----------



## Caveisier

Quick skecth at the office.

* *


----------



## Mick Travis

a_person_who_is_on_here said:


> Here's a metal-ish/orchestral-ish new song, woot:


I enjoy every moment of your journey.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

Rushed this out yesterday


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Today's painting. Glass bottles and reflections.


----------



## Mick Travis

Eram Sum Ero said:


> Rushed this out yesterday


I could stare at this for days. I love the shallow focus.


----------



## Count Raven

reimagination of a friend as a Doom3 protagonist. Tools used: ms paint, mouse and huge fanboy geekness


----------



## NiamhD

I guess I'll post my latest piece. Completed this on Wednesday.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

My mouse:
Astral Mouse


----------



## Rainbowphin

I love to draw, and lately I'm working on pixel art with an app named Dotpict. It's really fun! There are some of my recent work


----------



## isuals

This actually kind of looks like the guy i was trying to draw.. so that's a win I guess. He was sleeping.


----------



## NiamhD

Just completed this one today... there's also a video of this (as a speedpaint). Not sure if I'm allowed to post that or not.


----------



## Kajada

I did a thing. I want to make an art doll of this little guy. Very lazy sketch/color.


----------



## Mick Travis

NiamhD said:


> View attachment 639858


Everything that is holy!


----------



## Mick Travis

@isuals

Why not experiment in a paint program?


----------



## SgtPepper

quick sketch i made out on a white-board

"Werecat/Khajiit"


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A drawing showing difficulties of being a little...


----------



## Rosewhistle




----------



## Rainbowphin

Mick Travis said:


> You're already very good. I love the colors. I hope this makes it to velvet.


Thank you! I appreciate your observation <3


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Prophet of Slaughter — prophetofslaughter: Olga Hepnarová. Subjected to...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

These mouse illustrations and stories are great! Have you produced any books?



Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Astral Mouse â€” A drawing showing difficulties of being a little...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little sketch. From the better times when the...



Garden Gnome said:


> These mouse illustrations and stories are great! Have you produced any books?


Thanks. I haven't done any books. I don't think I had any adventures that I could base a book on. I'm mostly writing about my everyday life.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

This is today's painting.


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## JayShambles




----------



## megmento




----------



## Rosewhistle

JayShambles said:


>


Hmmm, that thumb doesn't look right..... :laughing:


----------



## Mick Travis

@JayShambles

Your skill is good, but I'm not sure what the art is saying.


----------



## tinyheart

Fleetfoot said:


>


LOVE the directional flow of this, however adding a few subtle marks in the ice that are diagonal, or toning down the marks in the background so that some are a bit horizontal would add a stronger unity to the overall painting. Very nice! roud:


----------



## tinyheart

JayShambles said:


>


Okay first of all, I must ask, how does one go about posting large images like this? Mine are always facing west and small besides. Any halp would be hot, coming from anyone.

Anyways, my virgin self who is suspicious of most things being innuendos is suspicious rn. :laughing: Aside from that I particularly like some of this value, it gives excellent dimension, however some of those lines could be made slightly thinner. The light on that...thumb...is also to be praised, though there is that one mark...and the backgorunfs....

Im sorry Im so nitpicky atm i've been staring at art for the past few hours...:laughing:


----------



## tinyheart

megmento said:


>


Kinda reminiscent of 90's josei, lol.

Directional marks in the sweater could be altered to distinguish it from the hair.


----------



## JayShambles

Mick Travis said:


> @JayShambles
> 
> Your skill is good, but I'm not sure what the art is saying.


I call it "Edward penis hands". It speaks for itself


----------



## JayShambles

mytinyheart said:


> Okay first of all, I must ask, how does one go about posting large images like this? Mine are always facing west and small besides. Any halp would be hot, coming from anyone.
> 
> Anyways, my virgin self who is suspicious of most things being innuendos is suspicious rn. :laughing: Aside from that I particularly like some of this value, it gives excellent dimension, however some of those lines could be made slightly thinner. The light on that...thumb...is also to be praised, though there is that one mark...and the backgorunfs....
> 
> Im sorry Im so nitpicky atm i've been staring at art for the past few hours...:laughing:


You're too picky.. The drawing can potentially give pleasure to all within certain visuals of it


----------



## JayShambles

Rosewhistle said:


> Hmmm, that thumb doesn't look right..... :laughing:


What's wrong with it? Are you saying you'd neglect your partner if he had such a thumb? That's what I thought


----------



## NiamhD

Yesterday I finished this piece (in honor of April the giraffe... and also because giraffes are my favorite animals). Coloured pencil on a 6x8" sanded paper...















Video of this...


----------



## DudeGuy

JayShambles said:


> the penis thumb


I was going through and thanking art, saw this and thought "nope, you ain't gettin dick". No thanks.


----------



## JayShambles

DudeGuy said:


> I was going through and thanking art, saw this and thought "nope, you ain't gettin dick". No thanks.


Fuck you dick hand.


----------



## Scarab




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A year flew by… 16.02.2016 When Astral Mouse was...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Scarab said:


>


Holy shit, are you a pro concept artist or someone like that?


----------



## EccentricSiren




----------



## Scarab

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Holy shit, are you a pro concept artist or someone like that?


Hahaha. I wish! But, I'm not good enough for that. Plus, I am not proficient in colors nor rendering an art piece. All I know how to use is pencil and paper. But, maybe I'll get there eventually.  Thanks for the compliment though! Much appreciated.


----------



## isuals

Meh


----------



## NiamhD

"German Shepherd"
Coloured Pencil Painting on Sanded Paper

Completed last night.

Here's the video:


----------



## Rosewhistle




----------



## megmento




----------



## tinyheart

* *




So my dad's upset because I paint nude models. '___'

And overall a lot of ppl have this issue.

"Why don't you draw other nice things?"

Landscape? Not the same.

Still life? Not the same.

Abstract? ...

Design? What.

Comics? No.

Whatever comes to your imagination? Ugh...

"What about people wearing clothes?"

You know the issue with most artists? THEY THINK THEY CAN GO THEIR WHOLE LIVES MAKING ART WITHOUT OBSERVING THE WORLD AROUND THEM.

THAT'S NOT ART DAD. THAT'S KINDERGARTEN FODDER.

I'm not the kind to like the idealization of people. I will NEVER draw people well if I don't OBSERVE them. If I don't study them. If I can't see the multiple perspectives of a single person. If I cannot find satisfaction in the beauty of a knee or the light that touches the shoulder or the curve of the forearm or the weight of a thigh. I will never understand ANYTHING if I'm restricted to all other things. Humans are the single most beautiful masterpiece that God ever made with His hands and so astronomically complex that I will never understand their minds, their hearts, their bodies, their souls. Never.

I will die never truly knowing enough.

So dad, I get it. You couldn't protect me when I was molested as a kid and it affected you more than it did me. You're uncomfortable with me looking at nude people. Well, dad, I'm over it. Even if it made me uncomfortable I'd have to push myself there.

One day you'll understand.

So yeah, sorry but the anthropologist in my heart cannot help but seek the underlying truths and secrets that lie between the eyes and neneath the flesh and within the shadows of her neck or the wrinkles on his face. Because dad a true artist has mastered these things. A true artist can read the world with a glance.













Anyways here's what I have so far:


----------



## tinyheart

NiamhD said:


> Yesterday I finished this piece (in honor of April the giraffe... and also because giraffes are my favorite animals). Coloured pencil on a 6x8" sanded paper...
> 
> View attachment 652498
> View attachment 652506
> 
> 
> Video of this...


Forgive me, but I don't ever recall seeing giraffe in a forest, :laughing::wink:

Anyways I like your marks.


----------



## tinyheart

Scarab said:


>


This is exceptional and your hatching is on point. Though I'd suggest darkening some areas a bit to provide a bit more light. :wink:


----------



## Mange

__
https://soundcloud.com/cheezusxxxcrust%2Fbuzzingbee


----------



## tinyheart

Red Mange said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/cheezusxxxcrust%2Fbuzzingbee












Scury.


----------



## Mange

mytinyheart said:


> Scury.


lol. I had 2 sound bites and an acoustic guitar to work with. It was fun to make.


----------



## SgtPepper

Scarab said:


>


oh, sexy. reminds me of Fantasia/Labyrinth


----------



## DudeGuy

Aeneas321 said:


> oh, sexy. reminds me of Fantasia/Labyrinth


First was is totally a Skeksis, Dark Crystal. Second one, reminds of a mix of plague doctor, pegan priest, and assassins creed.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Scarab said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I actually had to look 'Mœbius' up since it was the first time coming across this particular word/name. He has made some really interesting artworks, I do have to admit. But, as I understood it, he is mostly drawing science-fiction pieces?


Not only pieces. He was also drawing comic books. For example he worked with Jodorowsky on Incal.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Today's painting. Acrylic on black canvas.


----------



## shazam

Garden Gnome said:


> Today's painting. Acrylic on black canvas.
> View attachment 659066


Wow, nice.


----------



## tinyheart

Ok, so I have artwork but I hate posting it here bc teeny sideways. So I created an Instagram. But i wonder if Tumblr is better?  I have both but I have nothing on them cuz new. Any advice, art ppl?


----------



## DudeGuy

mytinyheart said:


> Ok, so I have artwork but I hate posting it here bc teeny sideways. So I created an Instagram. But i wonder if Tumblr is better?  I have both but I have nothing on them cuz new. Any advice, art ppl?


what? :sad: post them here! I don't want to go to another site to look at them.


----------



## Rosewhistle

CharacterSurveyMBTI said:


> @*Rosewhistle*
> Nice drawings man, love the use of colours, is the 3rd image a digital painting? :O


Thank you!! And yes


----------



## Jehneefur

drew this a couple of months ago on iscribble.net


----------



## Mick Travis

jehneefur said:


> drew this a couple of months ago on iscribble.net


Bowser!


----------



## Mange

Red Mange said:


> Oops posted twice
> 
> View attachment 314481


why didnt i keep this :crying:


----------



## Scarab

Red Mange said:


> why didnt i keep this :crying:


There, there.  I know the feeling as I've thrown away plenty of pictures myself, but you will (and it is inevitable) make drawings you are even more proud of. And, some of that drawing will stick with you in the future as your style develops. Continue drawing and enjoy yourself!


----------



## NiamhD

Recent client pet portrait:









Video:


----------



## Introvertia

Testing oil paints. I'm not familiar with them yet. It's a new beginning.


----------



## shazam

I am playing le guitar


----------



## Mick Travis

Introvertia said:


> Testing oil paints. I'm not familiar with them yet. It's a new beginning.


Nice landscape.

View attachment 672618


This is a *fantastic* abstract.

View attachment 672626


----------



## NiamhD

Finished this one yesterday:


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

New single by my trio REC:


----------



## shazam

I'm not actually sad


----------



## makeup

This is one of my original characters, Aviv Cohen! :O


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

watercolor, done today.


----------



## Mick Travis

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> watercolor, done today.
> 
> View attachment 680649


It's so happy.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Mick Travis said:


> It's so happy.


Thank you. It looks like a nice, peaceful place to be.


----------



## NiamhD

Two more puppies. 
























And a scarab beetle. 












I've been busy, lol...


----------



## VoodooDolls

Well I have a band, we have been recording new stuff recently and just for fun we made a video, trying to mimic the vaporwave vibe kind of

Hope u like

Song title means the nerve of the war, not that is relevant to the video anyway.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

First video of my trio Lapso. I hope you guys like it.


----------



## Mick Travis

VoodooDolls said:


>


mind blowing


----------



## Winter Queen




----------



## malphigus

A part of this improvement series:


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Drawn new drawings during last month:
https://astralmouseart.tumblr.com/tagged/coffee-drawing


----------



## Mick Travis

malphigus said:


> A part of this improvement series:


I love the vintage Disney look. This is where cartooning meets fine art. I vote for the 2015 eyes due to their roundness and completeness. Artists often start out with the eyes of a subject, as that is the focal point of communication.


----------



## malphigus

Mick Travis said:


> I love the vintage Disney look. This is where cartooning meets fine art. I vote for the 2015 eyes due to their roundness and completeness. Artists often start out with the eyes of a subject, as that is the focal point of communication.


Thank you for the kind words! And yes, out of all four the 2015 one has the most fleshed out eyes, but everything else is wacky. I didn't know enough of face structures to lay out the shadows right. While the 2017's eyes are simplest, they match the whole aesthetic much better.

I agree with you on the eye thing. I remember one art advice though I forget where I heard it from: "If you have to mess up or put less effort in some parts of your drawings, never ever skip the eyes".


----------



## ShatteredGlass

There's some great talent here!

I made these pixel art pix:
























If anybody's wondering how, I used an app called 8Bit Photo Lab.


----------



## VoodooDolls

a video i made for my band's song, a lot can be improved, like the movement of the skeleton, i might work on it, but right now i'm just too tired of it, animation is sloooooww


----------



## Mick Travis

Winter Queen said:


> View attachment 686042
> 
> View attachment 686050
> 
> View attachment 686058


I hope this is your job. Your work us excellent.


----------



## tinyheart

Working on it.


----------



## VoodooDolls

something i did for a contest


----------



## Dan E

Resultant of a charcoal drawing session before work


----------



## myanonemail

https://soundcloud.com/user-280783826

My art. Some more serious than some.


----------



## tinyheart

* *


----------



## VoodooDolls

a small video i made for fun, i might do more things with it to fill the whole song


----------



## Mick Travis

@VoodooDolls 

You guys are so good.

https://soundcloud.com/atrasalviejo56


----------



## Catwalk

MolaMola said:


> CattyCat I love it!! You have some natural artistic talent. Great drawing. <3


It is what happen(s) when my (Se) decides to work smoothly.


----------



## VoodooDolls

Random art plus funny rythmn


----------



## aquapecha

@VoodooDolls Can't really explain why but I absolutely love "weak meat, lust pricks, clusterfuck lipsticks." Cool visuals too. My first thought was it'd be good as album art for something.


----------



## TryptamineDream

Digital drawing


----------



## VoodooDolls

Behold, the spaggetti god revealed himself to me


----------



## TryptamineDream

underpainting of a still life painting I'm working on


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

https://prophetofslaughter.tumblr.c...rophetofslaughter-a-knight-justicar-of-purity


----------



## TryptamineDream

Older oil paintings and some graphite sketches


----------



## Introvertia

I was so angry when I painted this. Now it amuses me. Red sphere of madness.


----------



## pertracto




----------



## TryptamineDream

The smell of wet dirt & distant chimney smoke


----------



## Maybe

Introvertia said:


> I was so angry when I painted this. Now it amuses me. Red sphere of madness.


It looks as if it's 3d and trying to pop out of the painting.


----------



## TryptamineDream

The Root of all misery


----------



## Introvertia

My unrealistic _space _series so far. 

I'm planning on painting several themed pictures for my bedroom wall (for the calming effect).


----------



## TryptamineDream

Howl & Yubaba's meeting


----------



## ricericebaby

TryptamineDream said:


> Older oil paintings and some graphite sketches


I like pretty much all of these a lot. The second one reminds me of an art project I want to do someday, when I get around to it...


----------



## TryptamineDream

Here's a progress shot of that still life painting I was working on a few weeks ago. It's about 72% complete. 

Oil on wood panel.


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## casepag

https://caseypaganelli.tumblr.com/


----------



## Scarab

Some sketches


----------



## Electra

Mick Travis said:


> This is what I was working on when my tower crashed. It's just a little looped demo.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/androidlove/lasttime/s-MqNfS
> 
> I'm still working on it with my $10 laptop. This old laptop has been a challenge to work with. It's required me to think in new ways.


Wow you made this by your self?? That's awesome :O


----------



## Mick Travis

Electra2 said:


> Wow you made this by your self?? That's awesome :O


Thank you. I've been writing and recording since I was a young boy.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Daiz

Toru Okada said:


> Thanks. I love the style of that tarot deck. That drawing was a copy of an original by an artist named Artur Sadlos (his Inktober series). Here's an original I did, also from last year.
> 
> 
> * *


Do you like Carpenter Brut? I feel like you'd like Carpenter Brut. You've got the bright neons/old cars/ epic, slightly-Satanic imagery going on.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Daiz said:


> Do you like Carpenter Brut? I feel like you'd like Carpenter Brut. You've got the bright neons/old cars/ epic, slightly-Satanic imagery going on.


Carpenter Brut is love and life.


----------



## TryptamineDream

'Aura of anxiety' . The top one is an oil painting the bottom is a digital reference of what it will look like when it is completed. I decided to change the entire concept of the painting.


----------



## Athena_




----------



## Electra

Athena_ said:


>


:exterminate: :violin:


----------



## tinyheart

Athena_ said:


>


This belongs on the INTJ forum.


----------



## Electra

Lady Kaizoku said:


> This belongs on the INTJ forum.


----------



## Athena_

Working on something. I'll be sure to post when I'm finished. So far it's going ok but eyes are too big and hair needs a lot of work. Gonna have to fix that.


----------



## Electra

Athena_ said:


> Working on something. I'll be sure to post when I'm finished. So far it's going ok but eyes are too big and hair needs a lot of work. Gonna have to fix that.


The eyes are beautifull and hair is allready good even thogh not finished, keep us updated


----------



## Athena_

Electra2 said:


> The eyes are beautifull and hair is allready good even thogh not finished, keep us updated


Thanks! I'll be sure to. Probably won't have time tomorrow because I have a Spanish and Science test on Friday but on Friday I'll be able to when I'm done with school.


----------



## Electra

Athena_ said:


> Thanks! I'll be sure to. Probably won't have time tomorrow because I have a Spanish and Science test on Friday but on Friday I'll be able to when I'm done with school.


Haha!! I'm also going to school actually, but in practice (*-*
I thought it was today, then tomorrow but now I'm unsure


----------



## SuperCrimeFighter

oops messed up my post, dunno how to delete this post.


----------



## Mick Travis

SuperCrimeFighter said:


> oops messed up my post, dunno how to delete this post.


They don't get deleted. They're left as monuments to our mistakes. Humbling, isn't it?


----------



## SuperCrimeFighter




----------



## TryptamineDream

The chaotic and sublime (hidden in allegory) 18' x 24' Oil, Blood & Goldleaf on Cradled wood panel. 

This and another painting will be apart of a National juried exhibition in mid November. 

I hope i win, Wish me luck.


----------



## Electra

SuperCrimeFighter said:


> oops messed up my post, dunno how to delete this post.


Instead of deleting it you can edit it and put a dot instad of the post, then write in the explanation section why you wanted to edit the post if you want. (That helps the moderators.)


----------



## luna fleur

TryptamineDream said:


> What mediums are you allowed to use? Your drawing looks like you used ink along with watercolor or markers.
> 
> I think i might take you up on that. It’s an opportunity to get into ballpoint pen


Yeah I used ink and colored markers, but mixed in some gouache and watercolor too just because I like color. :tongue:
Ballpoint pen would be an excellent choice too. Would be nice to see what you guys come up with


----------



## L P

Naruto Style Ninja Turtles, form the village hidden in the shell.


----------



## luna fleur

My day 2 for inktober


----------



## TryptamineDream

Day 1 “Swift”


Day 2 “Divided”


Day 3 “Poison”


Day 4 “Underwater” And ewantobers list topic “Fear”



I might continue doing the rest of the month using procreate, using only the ink brushes. Does that count? Using digital media? I seen somebody using graphite on instagram for their first few days of inktober. I might do that. I’m just no good with ink and pens.


----------



## Electra

TryptamineDream said:


> Day 1 “Swift”
> 
> 
> Day 2 “Divided”
> 
> 
> Day 3 “Poison”
> 
> 
> Day 4 “Underwater” And ewantobers list topic “Fear”
> 
> 
> 
> I might continue doing the rest of the month using procreate, using only the ink brushes. Does that count? Using digital media? I seen somebody using graphite on instagram for their first few days of inktober. I might do that. I’m just no good with ink and pens.


You are really good at what you do but the motives are terrifying! It's very very interesting to thing about what they are trying to communicate...


----------



## Electra

TryptamineDream said:


> Day 1 “Swift”
> 
> 
> Day 2 “Divided”
> 
> 
> Day 3 “Poison”
> 
> 
> Day 4 “Underwater” And ewantobers list topic “Fear”
> [/URL]


You are really good at what you do but the motives are terrifying! It's very very interesting to thing about what they are trying to communicate...


----------



## luna fleur

@TryptamineDream
Boii wat u talking bout. Those are super good. Lmao You're awesome at realism and Im loving the themes. i dont think other media counts thoug but you can always mix ink with other media, so maybe try that.


----------



## TryptamineDream

Perry Noid said:


> You are really good at what you do but the motives are terrifying! It's very very interesting to thing about what they are trying to communicate...


Thank you. I was trying to keep a melancholic, pessimistic, personally deep theme for this inktober, But not all my artwork is doom and gloom in fact it’s allegorically quite the contrary. I actually had a description for each picture on Instagram that slightly elaborated on what I was trying convey with each picture. 

The first one was “Loneliness, the tar in your wings” I chose a picture of a dead bird and a cigarette butt on the floor. The motive behind these subjects are because I had two little canaries when I was a boy, one died because it was ill. The other was completely healthy. It gradually stopped singing to me and always tucked it’s head in its wing. About two weeks later, after it’s partner had died, It dropped dead. I never knew why since It was healthy and I always gave it attention. My grandmother then told me it had died because it was lonely. I had a hard time believing things die out of loneliness, idk if that’s truly the case for canaries but I have no other way to explain that to myself. The cigarette in some sense is synonymous with “tar”. It relates to me personally, In the sense that i was really active and a great runner, i was swift (the fastest in my class for several years in grade school). When I became a teenager I started smoking cigarettes daily and drinking which completely ruined my cardio made me unable to run like I did before, hence the tar in my wings. I tried to coalesce these two ideas together so they related with the word swift and my description.

The second one was “Grow apart” which is pretty self explanatory. We all had or will have a person in our lives that means everything, so close to us that the act of separation will feel as if your heart is torn in two. As they slowly shift away from our hearts the only thing holding us together are memories of the good times that we shared with those people. The sowing needle and strings are visually symbolic of this. I also chose two hearts together because it reminds me of the universally known motif of love which is the Cupid ❤. 

The third one was “culture is not your friend” which is a reference to the late psychedelic orator and author Terence McKenna. I chose a skull with the word ideology on an arsenic bottle because in some sense all ideologies and cultures are poisonous. People are blinded by the religious ideas that are engraved into them from childhood that some never get to think for themselves or exercise the human gift of free will. Same goes for culture. In my culture, egoism, physical beauty, status, success and materialistic greed is highly regarded. Everyone strives for these things to fit into a narrow window. Into the culturally constructed idea of happiness. Most people are poisoned by this idea and lose their humanity trying to reach it.

The forth was “A prelude for you and everyone you know” it shows a man gasping for air, drowning in a bag weighed down by a cinderblock, it symbolizes being weighed down by one’s irrational fears of death. I wrote prelude because I think death is the corporeal frontier to a new system of existence. Sooner or later everyone will come to terms with their own mortality. I also drew a drowning man because I almost died when I fell into a pool as a child. After that I always had a fear of drowning. In that timeless moment I was confronted with the idea of how fragile human life is. 

Anyway That’s what it means to me, but it could mean anything to anyone that’s the point of art. I always enjoy hearing other people’s interpretations of my work though


----------



## tinyheart

TryptamineDream said:


> Day 1 “Swift”
> 
> 
> Day 2 “Divided”
> 
> 
> Day 3 “Poison”
> 
> 
> Day 4 “Underwater” And ewantobers list topic “Fear”
> 
> 
> 
> I might continue doing the rest of the month using procreate, using only the ink brushes. Does that count? Using digital media? I seen somebody using graphite on instagram for their first few days of inktober. I might do that. I’m just no good with ink and pens.


You're prolly the one artist I look up to the most on this site, damn.


----------



## TryptamineDream

Mischievous Pirate Muffin said:


> You're prolly the one artist I look up to the most on this site, damn.


That means a great deal to me. I’d love to see your art someday


----------



## TryptamineDream

putrid luna fetus said:


> @TryptamineDream
> Boii wat u talking bout. Those are super good. Lmao You're awesome at realism and Im loving the themes. i dont think other media counts thoug but you can always mix ink with other media, so maybe try that.


Thanks! Realism is what I mainly do but it is very hard with ink. It’s not my medium. But I think ill give it a shot this month. Your day 2 illustration is really awesome btw. It would make a great tattoo


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 725010

View attachment 725018

View attachment 725026

View attachment 725034

View attachment 725042
Something I never got to finish cause my computer died.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I used to do lots of drawings on Miiverse when it was cool.. (Nintendo 3DSXL)
View attachment 725082

View attachment 725090

View attachment 725098

View attachment 725106


----------



## yentipeee

TryptamineDream said:


> Day 1 “Swift”
> 
> 
> 
> I might continue doing the rest of the month using procreate, using only the ink brushes. Does that count? Using digital media? I seen somebody using graphite on instagram for their first few days of inktober. I might do that. I’m just no good with ink and pens.



A while back this beautiful bird flew into my windowpanes and died. I was sad for a long time.








^click to enlarge


----------



## Mick Travis

Lemmy said:


> View attachment 725034


Here's my attempt at a brush painting I did 15 years ago.

View attachment 725138


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Mick Travis said:


> Here's my attempt at a brush painting I did 15 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 725138


Beautiful!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

yentipeee said:


> A while back this beautiful bird flew into my windowpanes and died. I was sad for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 725130
> 
> ^click to enlarge


I am a bird person. This is depressing 
But its an excellent drawing though!


----------



## Electra

Lemmy said:


> I am a bird person. This is depressing
> But its an excellent drawing though!


Maybe if someone else didn't die someone you love would never have been born. I know it might not much comforting words, sorry :hug: I know it's really hard!!
At least you have the great memory...


----------



## yentipeee

Lemmy said:


> I am a bird person. This is depressing
> But its an excellent drawing though!


The female was chirping loudly for days when she realized he was gone, I couldn't stand it. Without the male she probably abandoned the nest.

I love birds too, I bought the house next to the woods just for the birds and the bunnies.

It's not a drawing, just a photo I took.


----------



## Ratsnake

Nice. I love the shading of the two men and Kitty's adorable.


----------



## Mick Travis

Ratsnake said:


> Nice. I love the shading of the two men


I can hear and feel the relaxing vibrations of pencil on paper.


----------



## Electra

@Golden Creeper
Here it is 
Offcourse I ran out of yarn for the second one XD


----------



## Cherry

Perry Noid said:


> View attachment 725978
> 
> View attachment 725986
> 
> @Golden Creeper
> Here it is
> Offcourse I ran out of yarn for the second one XD


aww it's adorable


----------



## goldthysanura

just a couple of random shapes


----------



## Toru Okada

I made more pixel art; view image in new tab for the ultimate experience


----------



## L P

Inspired by something I didn't like lol.


----------



## L P

Some fan art for Cannon Busters.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

https://astralmouseart.tumblr.com/p...tle-indigo-mouse-finally-finished-reading-the


----------



## L P

Archer Gecko


----------



## L P

Some 2d and 3D work. He's a monkey and his name is Greg.


----------



## L P

Fighting game character design.


----------



## ricericebaby

Doesn't exactly fit the typical idea of artwork per most of what's been posted here, but I've almost finished this:








It's a hair bun cage. Making it for a friend. Still needs a few things soldered on it before it will be completed, but that should only take a couple of minutes.


Example, in case you have no idea what a bun cage is:


----------



## Mick Travis

sylvirfoxx said:


> Doesn't exactly fit the typical idea of artwork per most of what's been posted here,


To me, art is largely a revolutionary tool. I imagine craft will be bigger than art when when we reach utopia. I myself am a huge fan of crafts and love your work. Thank you.


----------



## ricericebaby

Mick Travis said:


> To me, art is largely a revolutionary tool. I imagine craft will be bigger than art when when we reach utopia. I myself am a huge fan of crafts and love your work. Thank you.


Thanks! I've done some others that I may post eventually. This is just one that I've finally had the emotional energy to finish, which makes me happy. (It had fallen victim to depression-based lethargy and had been sitting on my living room floor for 4 months until the day before yesterday.)


----------



## ricericebaby

This was the first bun cage I made (quit laughing at my improv hairsticks!):


















One I made for a friend:








(Made the sticks, too.)










Made this one mostly out of spare beads I had lying around.


----------



## Mick Travis

sylvirfoxx said:


> It had fallen victim to depression-based lethargy


I feel ya.


----------



## Penny

Morty doll I made for a friend.


----------



## L P

Just got sketchbook pro app on my phone.











Immediately what I thought of when I saw this.


* *


----------



## Mick Travis

Lord Sickle said:


> Just got sketchbook pro app on my phone.


Thanks for reminding me I have this app. When I was using the program, it had some serious known issues. I'll see if they've been addressed.


----------



## L P

Something I did awhile ago.


----------



## Mick Travis

Mick Travis said:


> Thanks for reminding me I have this app. When I was using the program, it had some serious known issues. I'll see if they've been addressed.


I just went to download it to my Kindle. It is "currently unavailable." I guess they couldn't fix it.


----------



## L P

Character design from a while ago.


----------



## goldthysanura

a song i wrote

http://soundcloud.com/sculpin-435498730/moon-man-1/s-kdFlm


----------



## L P

I saw this guy on the way to the bus and I just had to draw his expression. He had an extremely dark face with pink piercing eyes and a smug expression. It stained my mind.


----------



## jjcu

I drew these years ago...




























The first one was a drawing of myself.


----------



## Count Raven

another friend's reimagination in ms paint


----------



## L P

Bathroom Bot 3


----------



## Yami no Yume

@Lord Pixel have you taken a photo of it and then designed a body for it? I like that


----------



## L P

Yami no Yume said:


> @Lord Pixel have you taken a photo of it and then designed a body for it? I like that


Yea pretty much lol.


----------



## Yami no Yume

I do mech and vehicle design but there is so much room for improvement. Here are just some mechs that I think I can share.


* *


----------



## Squirt

Feets. Hopefully I will be out of the creative block soon.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I liked a picture but I was feeling lazy and uninspired so I (badly) traced it instead. There's not enough pictures of one of my favourite characters... So I put her in it. Also how do you guys colour your pictures? I just slap on all the base colours first then fix it up later.
View attachment 736034


This is the original picture.
View attachment 736042


----------



## L P

Bathroom Bot 4


----------



## DudeGuy

Squirt said:


> Feets. Hopefully I will be out of the creative block soon.


looks about right.


----------



## Squirt

Lord Pixel said:


> Bathroom Bot 4


I love this theme. Please don't stop.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Did this quick drawing the other day. Btw I draw on my phone with my finger, literally. I don't have a phone pen thingy lol.
View attachment 737178


Unfinished picture...
View attachment 737186


----------



## SysterMatic

Didn't had the will to continue it.
I got bored


----------



## atamagasuita

Squirt said:


> Feets. Hopefully I will be out of the creative block soon.


Lol is that SQl statement written above the laptop xD


----------



## DudeGuy

atamagasuita said:


> Lol is that SQl statement written above the laptop xD


It looks like a querystring but


https://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.1/static/sql-syntax.html said:


> Note that dollar signs are not allowed in identifiers according to the letter of the SQL standard, so their use may render applications less portable.


PostgreSQL?


----------



## atamagasuita

DudeGuy said:


> It looks like a querystring but
> 
> PostgreSQL?


I don't memorize the syntax though..i only see the select statement xD


----------



## TryptamineDream




----------



## Mick Travis

@TryptamineDream

photobucket isn't a fan of controversy.


----------



## Wisteria

^ most recent one. need to work on my pencil shading :c this was mostly an experimental drawing. trying to add colour/pencil instead of just pen and markers.









one I did a few months ago. would upload more but there photo quality is so bad!


----------



## Electra

The first face broke
so had to make it over a bit.


----------



## ThisNameWorks

Wisteria said:


> View attachment 756617


This is great. Huge fan of Majora’s Mask, it was probably my favorite of the whole bunch (I haven’t played them all .

You made a good piece here. Zelda looks like she’s considering putting on the mask.



Electra said:


> The first face broke
> so had to make it over a bit.
> 
> View attachment 756657
> 
> View attachment 756665


This one is reminiscent of a baby. Particularly when they’re able to see and laugh.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Today's painting:


----------



## Electra

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Today's painting:
> View attachment 757705


It's cute and "magical"


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Electra said:


> It's cute and "magical"


Thank you very much.


----------



## Electra

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Thank you very much.


You are very welcome and it was a pleasure to watch


----------



## Chatshire

some animal crossing doodles c :


----------



## ricericebaby

She's partially an experiment in manga, and a study of an Alphonse Mucha piece.


----------



## ai.tran.75

My istp artwork 








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ricericebaby

ai.tran.75 said:


> My istp artwork
> View attachment 758610
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Noice. What's it drawn on?


----------



## ai.tran.75

sylvirfoxx said:


> Noice. What's it drawn on?


I believe it's cotton fiber paper -
I love your art btw- do you sew ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ricericebaby

ai.tran.75 said:


> I believe it's cotton fiber paper -
> I love your art btw- do you sew ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oooh. Cool.

Thanks!

And yes, I do a little bit. I'm not very good at it yet. Mostly just minor clothing modifications and small experiments.


----------



## ai.tran.75

sylvirfoxx said:


> Oooh. Cool.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And yes, I do a little bit. I'm not very good at it yet. Mostly just minor clothing modifications and small experiments.


That's cool - I've always have a love for clothing /costumes in particular. I notice you collect them  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

My ko-fi gallery. Apparently Tumblrs no longer show up to non-Tumblr people if they have any sensitive content, so there's no point linking my Tumblr.


----------



## Mick Travis

I've gone funky. I hammered this test out after midnight. It's 2 of the same 16 bars. I'm pretty sure I'll go somewhere with it.

https://soundcloud.com/androidlove/funk/s-nDBTZ


----------



## Mick Travis

Mick Travis said:


> I've gone funky. I hammered this test out after midnight. It's 2 of the same 16 bars. I'm pretty sure I'll go somewhere with it.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/androidlove/funk/s-nDBTZ


If you wanna jam and mix, here's the dump...

http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/1188602-audio-collaboration.html#post40389858


----------



## Electra

I made these this evening.


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> I made these this evening.


It's so cute...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Electra

Golden Candle said:


> It's so cute...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Aaaw, thank you!


----------



## Baracuda902

Here's a drawing inspired from Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## ThisNameWorks

Bolderousness said:


> Here's a drawing inspired from Shadow of the Colossus.


Sweet! It looks great.

I really want to play that game. No spoilers!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Thursday's painting.


----------



## Chatshire

drawing for my friend


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Today's painting.


----------



## TryptamineDream

Some tattoos


----------



## TryptamineDream

Quick digital painting


----------



## Electra

I drew this one this evening


----------



## Electra

A project I'm still working on.
After 3 hours...
















After 6 hours...


----------



## Lunar Lamp

My avatar and signature pictures. =P
And some other stuff...






















Yeah, I draw the same few characters a lot. >_> I need art classes lol
Beware my messy, mediocre drawings... (I've been drawing in marker/pen (minus pencil sketch) a lot because I find it more fun, which helps motivate me to draw, and also because then I can't erase every single mistake ._. I was in a rut for years because I was such a perfectionist, so right now my drawings are very rough lol.)


----------



## Electra

Lunar Lamp said:


> My avatar and signature pictures. =P
> And some other stuff...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I draw the same few characters a lot. >_> I need art classes lol
> Beware my messy, mediocre drawings... (I've been drawing in marker/pen (minus pencil sketch) a lot because I find it more fun, which helps motivate me to draw, and also because then I can't erase every single mistake ._. I was in a rut for years because I was such a perfectionist, so right now my drawings are very rough lol.)


Same here 
It looks cozy, and old clothes ar so stylish!! Also I like your street lamps :happy:


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Electra said:


> Same here
> It looks cozy, and old clothes ar so stylish!! Also I like your street lamps :happy:


Thank you =D
Yeah, I am fond of 1800s-inspired clothes...especially since it reminds me of gothic horror, which I'm kind of obsessed with...lol


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Electra said:


> A project I'm still working on.
> After 3 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 hours...


*Dr. Frankenstein voice* ITS ALIIIVVVVEEEEE!!!


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Electra

*@mjn_the_enfp*

Hey watch out it can also be used for woodoo :winky:


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Colored a thing





















I like filters


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Lunar Lamp said:


> I like filters


psst I like using filters to better highlight the stuff I draw too


----------



## SoulScream

A quick nebula born out of nostalgia for the escapism through photoshop. 










Larger resolution: https://archang3lzz.deviantart.com/art/Layers-729886303


----------



## TryptamineDream

Portrait of my grandmother, 16 x 24 Oil on wood.
The drawing, process, and final painting


----------



## TryptamineDream

KillinIt said:


> View attachment 791810
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 791818
> 
> 
> So there's a bit of a story that goes with these. Ordinarily I'm someone who likes to paint and draw from a very technical, realistic perspective however I found I wasn't enjoying creating art as much as I used to. Along with this I have been struggling with mental health problems these last few months. I've found the thing that calms me down the most (I have bad anxiety) is the ocean. Unfortunately I don't live near the ocean however I've always found it to be a very difficult subject matter to capture in painting.
> 
> I've read all sorts about art therapy and how it's not to do with precision or technicality and instead is more about working with the materials. So I put myself totally out of my comfort zone and used an ocean inspired palette of paints ( plus PVA glue, a hair dryer and various hair products) to create these instead of trying to paint the ocean precisely. They're not my usual style, there's a little snotty voice inside saying 'you can create stuff WAY better than that. Why are you wasting your time', but for the first time in ages I found myself completely lost in the process and actually enjoying myself.
> 
> So these aren't the most technically amazing pieces but I feel like they represent a turning point for me and a big moment in re-kindling my love for art. Even if it's taking me in a new and totally different direction


Nice paintings. I can relate, i’m Somewhat of a perfectionist so i’m constantly criticizing myself for any thing that isn’t nearly perfect. In return it gives me anxiety and makes me want to quit sometimes. I’ve recently been painting more loosely and more abstractly and i noticed that it changed my mood. Producing art feels cathartic and therapeutic again, instead of a tedious chore. I find the ocean inspiring as well, i visit as often as i can. I’ve been painting outdoors more often just havin fun without getting caught up in details.

Here’s a plein air painting i did not too long ago.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns

Code:


using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;

namespace YourMother.Classes
{
    public class CubeString
    {
        public const int ASCII_Z = 90;
        public const int ASCII_SPACE = 32;
        public const int MIN_STRING_LENGTH = 2;
        public const int MIN_WORD_LENGTH = MIN_STRING_LENGTH - 1;
        public const int WORD_LENGTH = 5;
        public const int ARRAY_SIZE = ASCII_Z - ASCII_SPACE + 1; // including the space

        private StringBuilder tempStringBuilder = new StringBuilder();

        private int wordLength = -1;

        // d0 = length of word, d1 = position, d2 = flag start, d3 = continuation, d4 = end, 
        private byte[, , , ,] cube = null;
        private int count = 0;


        public CubeString()
        {
            set(WORD_LENGTH);
        }

        public CubeString(int wordLength)
        {
            set(wordLength);
        }

        public CubeString(ref CubeString cubeString)
        {
            this.wordLength = cubeString.wordLength;
            this.count = cubeString.count;
            this.cube = new byte[wordLength + 1, wordLength + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, 3];
            for (int a = 0; a <= wordLength; a++)
            {
                for (int b = 0; b <= wordLength; b++)
                {
                    for (int x = 0; x < ARRAY_SIZE; x++)
                    {
                        for (int y = 0; y < ARRAY_SIZE; y++)
                        {
                            this.cube[a, b, x, y, 0] = cubeString.cube[a, b, x, y, 0];
                            this.cube[a, b, x, y, 1] = cubeString.cube[a, b, x, y, 1];
                            this.cube[a, b, x, y, 2] = cubeString.cube[a, b, x, y, 2];
                        }
                    }
                }
            }
        }
        
        public void Clear()
        {
            this.count = 0;
            set(WORD_LENGTH);
        }

        public bool Contains(string s)
        {
            if (s == null) return true;
            char[] charArray;
            int depart = -1;
            int destination = -1;
            int length = -1;
            int last = -1;

            setCommonFunctionVariables(s, out charArray, out depart, out destination, out length, out last);

            if (charArray.Length < MIN_STRING_LENGTH) return true;

            if (length > this.wordLength)
            {
                return false;
            }
            if (length < 0)
            {
                return false;
            }

            int offset = -1;
            for (int x = 0; x < charArray.Length; x++)
            {
                offset = x - MIN_WORD_LENGTH;
                if (depart == -1)
                {
                    depart = destination;
                    destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
                    if (destination > ARRAY_SIZE)
                    {
                        throw new Exception("A character above ASCII " + (char)ASCII_Z + " was found.");
                    }
                    if (depart != -1 && destination != -1)
                    {
                        if (this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 0] == 0) return false;
                        if (this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == 0) return false;
                        last = offset;
                    }
                    continue;
                }
                depart = destination;
                destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;

                if (this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == 0) return false;
                last = offset;
            }

            if (this.cube[length, last, depart, destination, 2] == 0) return false;

            return true;
        }

        public void Combine(ref CubeString cube)
        {
            bool start = false;
            bool direction = false;
            bool end = false;
            List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
            StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();

            if (cube.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
            {
                for (int a = 0; a < cube.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
                {
                    start = false;
                    end = false;
                    sb.Clear();
                    for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
                    {
                        if (!start && b > 0) break;
                        direction = false;
                        commit.Clear();
                        for (int c = 0; c < cube.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
                        {
                            for (int d = 0; d < cube.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
                            {

                                if (cube.testStart(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    start = true;
                                    direction = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(c + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    if (cube.testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                    {
                                        commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                        end = true;
                                    }
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (cube.testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                    direction = true;
                                    end = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (cube.testDirection(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    direction = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    break;
                                }

                            }
                            if (start && b == 0) break;
                            if (end) break;
                            if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;

                        }
                        if (end)
                        {
                            cube.commit(commit);
                            this.Insert(sb.ToString());
                            sb.Clear();

                        }
                        // the direction chain is broken
                        if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
                        // a start must have occured
                        if (!start && b == 0) break;
                    }
                }
            }
            cube.Clear();
        }

        public int Count()
        {
            return this.count;
        }

        public List<string> GetStrings()
        {
            bool start = false;
            bool direction = false;
            bool end = false;
            List<string> list = new List<string>();
            List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
            StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();

            if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
            {
                for (int a = 0; a < this.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
                {
                    start = false;
                    end = false;
                    sb.Clear();
                    for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
                    {
                        if (!start && b > 0) break;
                        direction = false;
                        commit.Clear();
                        for (int c = 0; c < this.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
                        {
                            for (int d = 0; d < this.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
                            {

                                if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    start = true;
                                    direction = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(c + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                    {
                                        commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                        end = true;
                                    }
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                    direction = true;
                                    end = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    direction = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    break;
                                }

                            }
                            if (start && b == 0) break;
                            if (end) break;
                            if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;

                        }
                        if (end)
                        {
                            this.commit(commit);
                            list.Add(finalize(sb.ToString()));
                            sb.Clear();
                        }
                        if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
                        if (!start && b == 0) break;
                    }
                }
            }

            return list;
        }

        public List<string> GetStringsReverse()
        {
            bool start = false;
            bool direction = false;
            bool end = false;
            List<string> list = new List<string>();
            List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
            StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();

            if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
            {
                for (int a = this.cube.GetLength(0) -1 ; a >= 0; a--)
                {
                    start = false;
                    end = false;
                    sb.Clear();
                    for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
                    {
                        if (!start && b > 0) break;
                        direction = false;
                        commit.Clear();
                        for (int c = this.cube.GetLength(2) - 1; c >= 0; c--)
                        {
                            for (int d = this.cube.GetLength(3) - 1; d >= 0; d--)
                            {

                                if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    start = true;
                                    direction = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(c + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                    {
                                        commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                        end = true;
                                    }
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                    direction = true;
                                    end = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    direction = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    break;
                                }

                            }
                            if (start && b == 0) break;
                            if (end) break;
                            if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;

                        }
                        if (end)
                        {
                            this.commit(commit);
                            list.Add(finalize(sb.ToString()));
                            sb.Clear();
                        }
                        if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
                        if (!start && b == 0) break;
                    }
                }
            }

            return list;
        }

        public void Add(string s)
        {
            this.Insert(s, false);
        }

        public void Insert(string s)
        {
            this.Insert(s, false);
        }

        public void Insert(string s, bool skip)
        {
            if (s == null) return;
            if (!skip && this.Contains(s)) return;


            char[] charArray;
            int depart = - 1;
            int destination = - 1;
            int length = - 1;
            int last = - 1;

            setCommonFunctionVariables(s, out charArray, out depart, out destination, out length, out last);

            if (charArray.Length < MIN_STRING_LENGTH) return;

            if (length > this.wordLength)
            {
                if(!resize(length + 1)) return;
            }

            if (length < 0)
            {
                return;
            }

            int offset = 0;
            for (int x = 0; x < charArray.Length; x++)
            {
                offset = x - MIN_WORD_LENGTH;
                if (depart == -1)
                {
                    depart = destination;
                    destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
                    if (destination > ARRAY_SIZE)
                    {
                        throw new Exception("A character above ASCII " + (char)ASCII_Z + " was found.");
                    }
                    if (depart != -1 && destination != -1)
                    {
                        if (++this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 0] == 0) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
                        if (++this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == 0) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
                        last = offset;
                    }
                    continue;

                }
                depart = destination;
                destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
                if (++this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == 0) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
                last = offset;
            }

            if (++this.cube[length, last, depart, destination, 2] == 0) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
            this.count++;
        }

        public void Remove(string s)
        {
            if (s == null) return;
            if (!this.Contains(s)) return;


            char[] charArray;
            int depart = -1;
            int destination = -1;
            int length = -1;
            int last = -1;

            setCommonFunctionVariables(s, out charArray, out depart, out destination, out length, out last);

            if (charArray.Length < MIN_STRING_LENGTH) return;

            if (length > this.wordLength)
            {
                if (!resize(length + 1)) return;
            }

            if (length < 0)
            {
                return;
            }

            int offset = 0;
            for (int x = 0; x < charArray.Length; x++)
            {
                offset = x - MIN_WORD_LENGTH;
                if (depart == -1)
                {
                    depart = destination;
                    destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
                    if (destination > ARRAY_SIZE)
                    {
                        throw new Exception("A character above ASCII " + (char)ASCII_Z + " was found.");
                    }
                    if (depart != -1 && destination != -1)
                    {
                        if (--this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 0] == byte.MaxValue) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
                        if (--this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == byte.MaxValue) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
                        last = offset;
                    }
                    continue;

                }
                depart = destination;
                destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
                if (--this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == byte.MaxValue) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
                last = offset;
            }

            if (--this.cube[length, last, depart, destination, 2] == byte.MaxValue) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
            this.count--;
        }

        public void Replace(string find, string changeTo)
        {
            bool start = false;
            bool direction = false;
            bool end = false;
            List<string> list = new List<string>();
            List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
            StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();

            if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
            {
                for (int a = 0; a < this.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
                {
                    start = false;
                    end = false;
                    sb.Clear();
                    for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
                    {
                        if (!start && b > 0) break;
                        direction = false;
                        commit.Clear();
                        for (int c = 0; c < this.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
                        {
                            for (int d = 0; d < this.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
                            {

                                if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    start = true;
                                    direction = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(c + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                    {
                                        commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                        end = true;
                                    }
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                    direction = true;
                                    end = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    direction = true;
                                    sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
                                    break;
                                }

                            }
                            if (start && b == 0) break;
                            if (end) break;
                            if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;

                        }
                        if (end)
                        {
                            
                            string s = finalize(sb.ToString());
                            if (s.Contains(find))
                            {
                                this.commit(commit);
                                this.count--;
                                list.Add(s.Replace(find, changeTo));
                            }
                            sb.Clear();
                        }
                        if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
                        if (!start && b == 0) break;
                    }
                }
            }

            foreach (var s in list) this.Insert(s);
        }

        public bool TestCount()
        {
            int difference = -1;
            bool success = this.TestCount(out difference);
            return success;
        }

        public bool TestCount(out int difference)
        {
            bool start = false;
            bool direction = false;
            bool end = false;
            int count = 0;
            List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();

            if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
            {
                for (int a = 0; a < this.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
                {
                    start = false;
                    end = false;
                    commit.Clear();
                    for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
                    {
                        if (!start && b > 0) break;
                        direction = false;
                        for (int c = 0; c < this.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
                        {
                            for (int d = 0; d < this.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
                            {

                                if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    start = true;
                                    direction = true;
                                    if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                    {
                                        commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                        end = true;
                                    }
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    //this.cube[a, b, c, d, 2]--;
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                    direction = true;
                                    end = true;
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    direction = true;
                                    break;
                                }

                            }
                            if (start && b == 0) break;
                            if (end) break;
                            if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;

                        }
                        if (end)
                        {
                            this.commit(commit);
                            count++;
                        }
                        // the direction chain is broken
                        if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
                        // a start must have occured
                        if (!start && b == 0) break;
                    }
                }
            }

            difference = this.count - count;
            return count == this.count;
        }

        private bool resize(int newSize)
        {
            if (newSize <= this.wordLength + 1) return false;
            if (newSize > byte.MaxValue) return false;

            try
            {
                byte[, , , ,] newCube = new byte[newSize + 1, newSize + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, 3];

                for (int a = 0; a <= wordLength; a++)
                {
                    for (int b = 0; b <= wordLength; b++)
                    {
                        for (int x = 0; x < ARRAY_SIZE; x++)
                        {
                            for (int y = 0; y < ARRAY_SIZE; y++)
                            {
                                newCube[a, b, x, y, 0] = this.cube[a, b, x, y, 0];
                                newCube[a, b, x, y, 1] = this.cube[a, b, x, y, 1];
                                newCube[a, b, x, y, 2] = this.cube[a, b, x, y, 2];
                            }
                        }
                    }
                }

                this.wordLength = newSize;
                this.cube = newCube;
                return true;
            }
            catch (OutOfMemoryException oome)
            {

                return false;
            }
            
        }

        private class CommitList
        {
            public int parameter1 = -1;
            public int parameter2 = -1;
            public int parameter3 = -1;
            public int parameter4 = -1;
            public int parameter5 = -1;

            public CommitList(int p1, int p2, int p3, int p4, int p5)
            {
                this.parameter1 = p1;
                this.parameter2 = p2;
                this.parameter3 = p3;
                this.parameter4 = p4;
                this.parameter5 = p5;
            }
        }

        private void commit(List<CommitList> commit, bool add = false)
        {
            foreach (var item in commit)
            {
                if (!add)
                {
                    this.cube[item.parameter1, item.parameter2, item.parameter3, item.parameter4, item.parameter5]--;
                }
                else
                {
                    this.cube[item.parameter1, item.parameter2, item.parameter3, item.parameter4, item.parameter5]++;
                }
            }
            
            commit.Clear();
        }

        private void setCommonFunctionVariables(string s, out char[] charArray, out int depart, out int destination, out int length, out int last)
        {
            s = prepare(s);
            char[] charArray1 = s.ToUpper().ToCharArray();
            int depart1 = -1;
            int destination1 = -1;
            int length1 = charArray1.Length - MIN_STRING_LENGTH;
            int last1 = -1;

            charArray = charArray1;
            depart = depart1;
            destination = destination1;
            length = length1;
            last = last1;

        }

        private bool testStart(int a, int b, int c, int d)
        {
            if (this.cube[a, b, c, d, 0] != 0 && b == 0) return true;
            return false;
        }

        private bool testDirection(int a, int b, int c, int d)
        {
            if (this.cube[a, b, c, d, 1] != 0 && a > b) return true;
            return false;
        }

        private bool testEnd(int a, int b, int c, int d)
        {
            if (this.cube[a, b, c, d, 2] != 0 && a == b) return true;
            return false;
        }

        private List<CommitList> getCommitList()
        {
            bool start = false;
            bool direction = false;
            bool end = false;
            List<CommitList> fullList = new List<CommitList>();
            List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();

            if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
            {
                for (int a = 0; a < this.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
                {
                    start = false;
                    end = false;
                    commit.Clear();
                    for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
                    {
                        if (!start && b > 0) break;
                        direction = false;
                        for (int c = 0; c < this.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
                        {
                            for (int d = 0; d < this.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
                            {

                                if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    start = true;
                                    direction = true;
                                    if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                    {
                                        commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                        end = true;
                                    }
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    //this.cube[a, b, c, d, 2]--;
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
                                    direction = true;
                                    end = true;
                                    break;
                                }
                                if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
                                {
                                    commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
                                    direction = true;
                                    break;
                                }

                            }
                            if (start && b == 0) break;
                            if (end) break;
                            if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;

                        }
                        if (end)
                        {
                            fullList.AddRange(commit);
                        }
                        // the direction chain is broken
                        if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
                        // a start must have occured
                        if (!start && b == 0) break;
                    }
                }
            }

            return fullList;
        }

        private void set(int wordLength)
        {

            if (wordLength > byte.MaxValue)
            {
                throw new Exception("String is " + wordLength.ToString() + " long, which is too much.\n\n");
            }
            if (wordLength < MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
            {
                throw new Exception("String is " + wordLength.ToString() + " long, which is too little.\n\n");
            }
            wordLength -= MIN_STRING_LENGTH;
            this.wordLength = wordLength;
            this.cube = new byte[wordLength + 1, wordLength + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, 3];
            for (int a = 0; a <= wordLength; a++)
            {
                for (int b = 0; b <= wordLength; b++)
                {
                    for (int x = 0; x < ARRAY_SIZE; x++)
                    {
                        for (int y = 0; y < ARRAY_SIZE; y++)
                        {
                            this.cube[a, b, x, y, 0] = 0;
                            this.cube[a, b, x, y, 1] = 0;
                            this.cube[a, b, x, y, 2] = 0;
                        }
                    }
                }
            }
        }

        private string prepare(string s)
        {
            tempStringBuilder.Clear();
            foreach (char c in s)
            {
                if (Char.IsUpper(c))
                {
                    tempStringBuilder.Append('/');
                }
                tempStringBuilder.Append(c);
            }
            return tempStringBuilder.ToString();
        }

        private string finalize(string s)
        {
            tempStringBuilder.Clear();
            bool isUpper = false;
            for (int x = 0; x < s.Length; x++)
            {
                if (s[x] == '/' && x != s.Length - 1)
                {
                    isUpper = true;
                    continue;
                }
                else
                {
                    if (isUpper)
                    {
                        tempStringBuilder.Append(Char.ToUpper(s[x]));
                        isUpper = false;
                    }
                    else tempStringBuilder.Append(Char.ToLower(s[x]));
                }
            }
            return tempStringBuilder.ToString();
        }

        private int fromChar(char c)
        {
            return Convert.ToByte(c) - ASCII_SPACE;
        }

        private char toChar(int value)
        {
            return (char)(value + ASCII_SPACE);
        }

    }
}


----------



## Electra

Smegma said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> using System;
> using System.Collections.Generic;
> using System.Linq;
> using System.Text;
> 
> namespace YourMother.Classes
> {
> public class CubeString
> {
> public const int ASCII_Z = 90;
> public const int ASCII_SPACE = 32;
> public const int MIN_STRING_LENGTH = 2;
> public const int MIN_WORD_LENGTH = MIN_STRING_LENGTH - 1;
> public const int WORD_LENGTH = 5;
> public const int ARRAY_SIZE = ASCII_Z - ASCII_SPACE + 1; // including the space
> 
> private StringBuilder tempStringBuilder = new StringBuilder();
> 
> private int wordLength = -1;
> 
> // d0 = length of word, d1 = position, d2 = flag start, d3 = continuation, d4 = end,
> private byte[, , , ,] cube = null;
> private int count = 0;
> 
> 
> public CubeString()
> {
> set(WORD_LENGTH);
> }
> 
> public CubeString(int wordLength)
> {
> set(wordLength);
> }
> 
> public CubeString(ref CubeString cubeString)
> {
> this.wordLength = cubeString.wordLength;
> this.count = cubeString.count;
> this.cube = new byte[wordLength + 1, wordLength + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, 3];
> for (int a = 0; a <= wordLength; a++)
> {
> for (int b = 0; b <= wordLength; b++)
> {
> for (int x = 0; x < ARRAY_SIZE; x++)
> {
> for (int y = 0; y < ARRAY_SIZE; y++)
> {
> this.cube[a, b, x, y, 0] = cubeString.cube[a, b, x, y, 0];
> this.cube[a, b, x, y, 1] = cubeString.cube[a, b, x, y, 1];
> this.cube[a, b, x, y, 2] = cubeString.cube[a, b, x, y, 2];
> }
> }
> }
> }
> }
> 
> public void Clear()
> {
> this.count = 0;
> set(WORD_LENGTH);
> }
> 
> public bool Contains(string s)
> {
> if (s == null) return true;
> char[] charArray;
> int depart = -1;
> int destination = -1;
> int length = -1;
> int last = -1;
> 
> setCommonFunctionVariables(s, out charArray, out depart, out destination, out length, out last);
> 
> if (charArray.Length < MIN_STRING_LENGTH) return true;
> 
> if (length > this.wordLength)
> {
> return false;
> }
> if (length < 0)
> {
> return false;
> }
> 
> int offset = -1;
> for (int x = 0; x < charArray.Length; x++)
> {
> offset = x - MIN_WORD_LENGTH;
> if (depart == -1)
> {
> depart = destination;
> destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
> if (destination > ARRAY_SIZE)
> {
> throw new Exception("A character above ASCII " + (char)ASCII_Z + " was found.");
> }
> if (depart != -1 && destination != -1)
> {
> if (this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 0] == 0) return false;
> if (this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == 0) return false;
> last = offset;
> }
> continue;
> }
> depart = destination;
> destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
> 
> if (this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == 0) return false;
> last = offset;
> }
> 
> if (this.cube[length, last, depart, destination, 2] == 0) return false;
> 
> return true;
> }
> 
> public void Combine(ref CubeString cube)
> {
> bool start = false;
> bool direction = false;
> bool end = false;
> List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
> StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
> 
> if (cube.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
> {
> for (int a = 0; a < cube.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
> {
> start = false;
> end = false;
> sb.Clear();
> for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
> {
> if (!start && b > 0) break;
> direction = false;
> commit.Clear();
> for (int c = 0; c < cube.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
> {
> for (int d = 0; d < cube.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
> {
> 
> if (cube.testStart(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> start = true;
> direction = true;
> sb.Append((char)(c + ASCII_SPACE));
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> if (cube.testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> end = true;
> }
> break;
> }
> if (cube.testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> direction = true;
> end = true;
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> break;
> }
> if (cube.testDirection(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> direction = true;
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> break;
> }
> 
> }
> if (start && b == 0) break;
> if (end) break;
> if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;
> 
> }
> if (end)
> {
> cube.commit(commit);
> this.Insert(sb.ToString());
> sb.Clear();
> 
> }
> // the direction chain is broken
> if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
> // a start must have occured
> if (!start && b == 0) break;
> }
> }
> }
> cube.Clear();
> }
> 
> public int Count()
> {
> return this.count;
> }
> 
> public List<string> GetStrings()
> {
> bool start = false;
> bool direction = false;
> bool end = false;
> List<string> list = new List<string>();
> List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
> StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
> 
> if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
> {
> for (int a = 0; a < this.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
> {
> start = false;
> end = false;
> sb.Clear();
> for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
> {
> if (!start && b > 0) break;
> direction = false;
> commit.Clear();
> for (int c = 0; c < this.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
> {
> for (int d = 0; d < this.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
> {
> 
> if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> start = true;
> direction = true;
> sb.Append((char)(c + ASCII_SPACE));
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> end = true;
> }
> break;
> }
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> direction = true;
> end = true;
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> break;
> }
> if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> direction = true;
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> break;
> }
> 
> }
> if (start && b == 0) break;
> if (end) break;
> if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;
> 
> }
> if (end)
> {
> this.commit(commit);
> list.Add(finalize(sb.ToString()));
> sb.Clear();
> }
> if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
> if (!start && b == 0) break;
> }
> }
> }
> 
> return list;
> }
> 
> public List<string> GetStringsReverse()
> {
> bool start = false;
> bool direction = false;
> bool end = false;
> List<string> list = new List<string>();
> List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
> StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
> 
> if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
> {
> for (int a = this.cube.GetLength(0) -1 ; a >= 0; a--)
> {
> start = false;
> end = false;
> sb.Clear();
> for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
> {
> if (!start && b > 0) break;
> direction = false;
> commit.Clear();
> for (int c = this.cube.GetLength(2) - 1; c >= 0; c--)
> {
> for (int d = this.cube.GetLength(3) - 1; d >= 0; d--)
> {
> 
> if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> start = true;
> direction = true;
> sb.Append((char)(c + ASCII_SPACE));
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> end = true;
> }
> break;
> }
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> direction = true;
> end = true;
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> break;
> }
> if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> direction = true;
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> break;
> }
> 
> }
> if (start && b == 0) break;
> if (end) break;
> if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;
> 
> }
> if (end)
> {
> this.commit(commit);
> list.Add(finalize(sb.ToString()));
> sb.Clear();
> }
> if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
> if (!start && b == 0) break;
> }
> }
> }
> 
> return list;
> }
> 
> public void Add(string s)
> {
> this.Insert(s, false);
> }
> 
> public void Insert(string s)
> {
> this.Insert(s, false);
> }
> 
> public void Insert(string s, bool skip)
> {
> if (s == null) return;
> if (!skip && this.Contains(s)) return;
> 
> 
> char[] charArray;
> int depart = - 1;
> int destination = - 1;
> int length = - 1;
> int last = - 1;
> 
> setCommonFunctionVariables(s, out charArray, out depart, out destination, out length, out last);
> 
> if (charArray.Length < MIN_STRING_LENGTH) return;
> 
> if (length > this.wordLength)
> {
> if(!resize(length + 1)) return;
> }
> 
> if (length < 0)
> {
> return;
> }
> 
> int offset = 0;
> for (int x = 0; x < charArray.Length; x++)
> {
> offset = x - MIN_WORD_LENGTH;
> if (depart == -1)
> {
> depart = destination;
> destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
> if (destination > ARRAY_SIZE)
> {
> throw new Exception("A character above ASCII " + (char)ASCII_Z + " was found.");
> }
> if (depart != -1 && destination != -1)
> {
> if (++this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 0] == 0) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
> if (++this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == 0) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
> last = offset;
> }
> continue;
> 
> }
> depart = destination;
> destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
> if (++this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == 0) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
> last = offset;
> }
> 
> if (++this.cube[length, last, depart, destination, 2] == 0) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
> this.count++;
> }
> 
> public void Remove(string s)
> {
> if (s == null) return;
> if (!this.Contains(s)) return;
> 
> 
> char[] charArray;
> int depart = -1;
> int destination = -1;
> int length = -1;
> int last = -1;
> 
> setCommonFunctionVariables(s, out charArray, out depart, out destination, out length, out last);
> 
> if (charArray.Length < MIN_STRING_LENGTH) return;
> 
> if (length > this.wordLength)
> {
> if (!resize(length + 1)) return;
> }
> 
> if (length < 0)
> {
> return;
> }
> 
> int offset = 0;
> for (int x = 0; x < charArray.Length; x++)
> {
> offset = x - MIN_WORD_LENGTH;
> if (depart == -1)
> {
> depart = destination;
> destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
> if (destination > ARRAY_SIZE)
> {
> throw new Exception("A character above ASCII " + (char)ASCII_Z + " was found.");
> }
> if (depart != -1 && destination != -1)
> {
> if (--this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 0] == byte.MaxValue) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
> if (--this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == byte.MaxValue) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
> last = offset;
> }
> continue;
> 
> }
> depart = destination;
> destination = Convert.ToByte(charArray[x]) - ASCII_SPACE;
> if (--this.cube[length, offset, depart, destination, 1] == byte.MaxValue) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
> last = offset;
> }
> 
> if (--this.cube[length, last, depart, destination, 2] == byte.MaxValue) throw new OverflowException(); // unsigned byte
> this.count--;
> }
> 
> public void Replace(string find, string changeTo)
> {
> bool start = false;
> bool direction = false;
> bool end = false;
> List<string> list = new List<string>();
> List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
> StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
> 
> if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
> {
> for (int a = 0; a < this.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
> {
> start = false;
> end = false;
> sb.Clear();
> for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
> {
> if (!start && b > 0) break;
> direction = false;
> commit.Clear();
> for (int c = 0; c < this.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
> {
> for (int d = 0; d < this.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
> {
> 
> if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> start = true;
> direction = true;
> sb.Append((char)(c + ASCII_SPACE));
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> end = true;
> }
> break;
> }
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> direction = true;
> end = true;
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> break;
> }
> if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> direction = true;
> sb.Append((char)(d + ASCII_SPACE));
> break;
> }
> 
> }
> if (start && b == 0) break;
> if (end) break;
> if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;
> 
> }
> if (end)
> {
> 
> string s = finalize(sb.ToString());
> if (s.Contains(find))
> {
> this.commit(commit);
> this.count--;
> list.Add(s.Replace(find, changeTo));
> }
> sb.Clear();
> }
> if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
> if (!start && b == 0) break;
> }
> }
> }
> 
> foreach (var s in list) this.Insert(s);
> }
> 
> public bool TestCount()
> {
> int difference = -1;
> bool success = this.TestCount(out difference);
> return success;
> }
> 
> public bool TestCount(out int difference)
> {
> bool start = false;
> bool direction = false;
> bool end = false;
> int count = 0;
> List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
> 
> if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
> {
> for (int a = 0; a < this.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
> {
> start = false;
> end = false;
> commit.Clear();
> for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
> {
> if (!start && b > 0) break;
> direction = false;
> for (int c = 0; c < this.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
> {
> for (int d = 0; d < this.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
> {
> 
> if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> start = true;
> direction = true;
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> end = true;
> }
> break;
> }
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> //this.cube[a, b, c, d, 2]--;
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> direction = true;
> end = true;
> break;
> }
> if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> direction = true;
> break;
> }
> 
> }
> if (start && b == 0) break;
> if (end) break;
> if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;
> 
> }
> if (end)
> {
> this.commit(commit);
> count++;
> }
> // the direction chain is broken
> if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
> // a start must have occured
> if (!start && b == 0) break;
> }
> }
> }
> 
> difference = this.count - count;
> return count == this.count;
> }
> 
> private bool resize(int newSize)
> {
> if (newSize <= this.wordLength + 1) return false;
> if (newSize > byte.MaxValue) return false;
> 
> try
> {
> byte[, , , ,] newCube = new byte[newSize + 1, newSize + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, 3];
> 
> for (int a = 0; a <= wordLength; a++)
> {
> for (int b = 0; b <= wordLength; b++)
> {
> for (int x = 0; x < ARRAY_SIZE; x++)
> {
> for (int y = 0; y < ARRAY_SIZE; y++)
> {
> newCube[a, b, x, y, 0] = this.cube[a, b, x, y, 0];
> newCube[a, b, x, y, 1] = this.cube[a, b, x, y, 1];
> newCube[a, b, x, y, 2] = this.cube[a, b, x, y, 2];
> }
> }
> }
> }
> 
> this.wordLength = newSize;
> this.cube = newCube;
> return true;
> }
> catch (OutOfMemoryException oome)
> {
> 
> return false;
> }
> 
> }
> 
> private class CommitList
> {
> public int parameter1 = -1;
> public int parameter2 = -1;
> public int parameter3 = -1;
> public int parameter4 = -1;
> public int parameter5 = -1;
> 
> public CommitList(int p1, int p2, int p3, int p4, int p5)
> {
> this.parameter1 = p1;
> this.parameter2 = p2;
> this.parameter3 = p3;
> this.parameter4 = p4;
> this.parameter5 = p5;
> }
> }
> 
> private void commit(List<CommitList> commit, bool add = false)
> {
> foreach (var item in commit)
> {
> if (!add)
> {
> this.cube[item.parameter1, item.parameter2, item.parameter3, item.parameter4, item.parameter5]--;
> }
> else
> {
> this.cube[item.parameter1, item.parameter2, item.parameter3, item.parameter4, item.parameter5]++;
> }
> }
> 
> commit.Clear();
> }
> 
> private void setCommonFunctionVariables(string s, out char[] charArray, out int depart, out int destination, out int length, out int last)
> {
> s = prepare(s);
> char[] charArray1 = s.ToUpper().ToCharArray();
> int depart1 = -1;
> int destination1 = -1;
> int length1 = charArray1.Length - MIN_STRING_LENGTH;
> int last1 = -1;
> 
> charArray = charArray1;
> depart = depart1;
> destination = destination1;
> length = length1;
> last = last1;
> 
> }
> 
> private bool testStart(int a, int b, int c, int d)
> {
> if (this.cube[a, b, c, d, 0] != 0 && b == 0) return true;
> return false;
> }
> 
> private bool testDirection(int a, int b, int c, int d)
> {
> if (this.cube[a, b, c, d, 1] != 0 && a > b) return true;
> return false;
> }
> 
> private bool testEnd(int a, int b, int c, int d)
> {
> if (this.cube[a, b, c, d, 2] != 0 && a == b) return true;
> return false;
> }
> 
> private List<CommitList> getCommitList()
> {
> bool start = false;
> bool direction = false;
> bool end = false;
> List<CommitList> fullList = new List<CommitList>();
> List<CommitList> commit = new List<CommitList>();
> 
> if (this.cube.GetLength(0) >= MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
> {
> for (int a = 0; a < this.cube.GetLength(0); a++)
> {
> start = false;
> end = false;
> commit.Clear();
> for (int b = 0; b < a + 1; b++)
> {
> if (!start && b > 0) break;
> direction = false;
> for (int c = 0; c < this.cube.GetLength(2); c++)
> {
> for (int d = 0; d < this.cube.GetLength(3); d++)
> {
> 
> if (this.testStart(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 0));
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> start = true;
> direction = true;
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> end = true;
> }
> break;
> }
> if (testEnd(a, b, c, d))
> {
> //this.cube[a, b, c, d, 2]--;
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 2));
> direction = true;
> end = true;
> break;
> }
> if (testDirection(a, b, c, d))
> {
> commit.Add(new CommitList(a, b, c, d, 1));
> direction = true;
> break;
> }
> 
> }
> if (start && b == 0) break;
> if (end) break;
> if (start && b >= 0 && direction) break;
> 
> }
> if (end)
> {
> fullList.AddRange(commit);
> }
> // the direction chain is broken
> if (start && b >= 0 && !direction) break;
> // a start must have occured
> if (!start && b == 0) break;
> }
> }
> }
> 
> return fullList;
> }
> 
> private void set(int wordLength)
> {
> 
> if (wordLength > byte.MaxValue)
> {
> throw new Exception("String is " + wordLength.ToString() + " long, which is too much.\n\n");
> }
> if (wordLength < MIN_WORD_LENGTH)
> {
> throw new Exception("String is " + wordLength.ToString() + " long, which is too little.\n\n");
> }
> wordLength -= MIN_STRING_LENGTH;
> this.wordLength = wordLength;
> this.cube = new byte[wordLength + 1, wordLength + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, ARRAY_SIZE + 1, 3];
> for (int a = 0; a <= wordLength; a++)
> {
> for (int b = 0; b <= wordLength; b++)
> {
> for (int x = 0; x < ARRAY_SIZE; x++)
> {
> for (int y = 0; y < ARRAY_SIZE; y++)
> {
> this.cube[a, b, x, y, 0] = 0;
> this.cube[a, b, x, y, 1] = 0;
> this.cube[a, b, x, y, 2] = 0;
> }
> }
> }
> }
> }
> 
> private string prepare(string s)
> {
> tempStringBuilder.Clear();
> foreach (char c in s)
> {
> if (Char.IsUpper(c))
> {
> tempStringBuilder.Append('/');
> }
> tempStringBuilder.Append(c);
> }
> return tempStringBuilder.ToString();
> }
> 
> private string finalize(string s)
> {
> tempStringBuilder.Clear();
> bool isUpper = false;
> for (int x = 0; x < s.Length; x++)
> {
> if (s[x] == '/' && x != s.Length - 1)
> {
> isUpper = true;
> continue;
> }
> else
> {
> if (isUpper)
> {
> tempStringBuilder.Append(Char.ToUpper(s[x]));
> isUpper = false;
> }
> else tempStringBuilder.Append(Char.ToLower(s[x]));
> }
> }
> return tempStringBuilder.ToString();
> }
> 
> private int fromChar(char c)
> {
> return Convert.ToByte(c) - ASCII_SPACE;
> }
> 
> private char toChar(int value)
> {
> return (char)(value + ASCII_SPACE);
> }
> 
> }
> }


So what happens if you compile and run?


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns

Electra said:


> So what happens if you compile and run?


It's a stand alone class. Basically, if you don't invoke it, nothing. If you create an instance of it, still nothing.


Bah. It's sort of works like a Dictionary object, except I made it. 

// This is technically better. 
Dictionary<string, int> dictionary = new Dictionary<string, int>();
if(!dictionary.Contains("Electra")) dictionary.Add("Electra", 1);
else dictionary["Electra"]++;


----------



## Electra

Smegma said:


> It's a stand alone class. Basically, if you don't invoke it, nothing. If you create an instance of it, still nothing.


Buuuut...if u changed the code a bit then...?


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns

Electra said:


> Buuuut...if u changed the code a bit then...?


I edited my post. Refer to that. 

Basically, it's a data structure. You feed it strings (text), and it store one copy of it. It will only contain one unique string. So you can feed it a dictionary and it will quickly find out if the words are unique. It's was useful for something I was doing. It searches O(1) fast.


----------



## Electra

Smegma said:


> I edited my post. Refer to that.
> 
> Basically, it's a data structure. You feed it strings (text), and it store one copy of it. It will only contain one unique string. So you can feed it a dictionary and it will quickly find out if the words are unique. It's was useful for something I was doing. It searches O(1) fast.


Sounds like it could be usefull yeah...


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns

Electra said:


> Sounds like it could be usefull yeah...


Thanks, though I know its limitations and so it's only somewhat useful. Using it with small amounts of data is wastes memory, and large amounts of data might make it throw an exception. I also avoided non-ASCII characters sets for size efficiency.

It could be useful if I had a way to store that object on a harddrive. It can save space if a large amount of strings is used. I can see it being useful if you want to bruteforce something and instead of using a 4GB text file, a smaller version of it can be used and ensure it to have only unique strings.


----------



## Electra

Smegma said:


> Thanks, though I know its limitations and so it's only somewhat useful. Using it with small amounts of data is wastes memory, and large amounts of data might make it throw an exception. I also avoided non-ASCII characters sets for size efficiency.
> 
> It could be useful if I had a way to store that object on a harddrive. It can save space if a large amount of strings is used. I can see it being useful if you want to bruteforce something and instead of using a 4GB text file, a smaller version of it can be used and ensure it to have only unique strings.


Yes I was also thinking bruteforce...but I haven't got so fare in programming yet I only know the basics of some languages. I vagely remember the term pixiedust...but anyway, it should be usefull then to secure your self from attacks from outside by testing your anti virus programs or such I suppose


----------



## dulcinea

My painting are ok, but not as good as I'd like them to be, yet, so I'm gonna show you guys, my photo gallery web page, that I've been developing. It still has some minor issues, I'm working out, but I'm really proud of this. The pattern collapses into a different pattern on a smaller screen. I was inspired by chemistry and how atoms form different patterns.


----------



## TryptamineDream




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Electra




----------



## GuvnorsGirl

My designs:
https://docs.google.com/presentatio...TG68jgysLXMyqA/edit#slide=id.g176972bff6_0_67


----------



## Electra

I followed a youtube-tutorial


----------



## Pasta




----------



## Linkzelda

* *














https://www.artstation.com/artwork/Nd8oz




I took way longer than intended doing this. But, I hope I'll get faster because of it.


----------



## DudeGuy

Pasta said:


>


I like your style. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DudeGuy

@Electra You're so crafty.


----------



## Electra

DudeGuy said:


> @*Electra* You're so crafty.


Aaaw, thanks a lot, dude B-D


----------



## Lunescope

I've been reading Harry Potter to my little sister and decided to draw Dumbledore on the computer a while ago. I didn't finish because I forgot and never got the energy to start again, plus it didn't even look like him anymore


----------



## Mick Travis

Lunescope said:


> I didn't finish


PerC needs a thread for unfinished art looking for an artist.


----------



## Lunescope

Sadly I have a lot of unfinished art.


----------



## Electra

Lunescope said:


> Sadly I have a lot of unfinished art.


Get in line :laughing::wink:


----------



## Yami no Yume

I tried to sketch some airships from Final Fantasy


----------



## Koniak

Oh, you know just painted this the other day just for funzies


----------



## Mick Travis

Yami no Yume said:


> I tried to sketch some airships from Final Fantasy
> 
> View attachment 801346
> 
> 
> View attachment 801354


You did a great job. I'm sure you could make your own from a few expressive lines.


----------



## Electra

Koniak said:


> Oh, you know just painted this the other day just for funzies
> View attachment 801418


Stunning choise of model!


----------



## incision

Koniak said:


> Oh, you know just painted this the other day just for funzies
> View attachment 801418


This needs a touch up.










The one below is mine.


----------



## Yami no Yume

Mick Travis said:


> You did a great job. I'm sure you could make your own from a few expressive lines.


Aw thanks roud: I tend to aim at having everything mechanically perfect when I don't even have the background knowledge or experience for that, but maybe studying a few of them will help me designing my own a bit more relaxed :happy:


----------



## I am justice!

Yami no Yume said:


> Aw thanks roud: I tend to aim at having everything mechanically perfect when I don't even have the background knowledge or experience for that, but maybe studying a few of them will help me designing my own a bit more relaxed :happy:


I always knew that INFPs are extremely talented,your drawing are so beautiful


----------



## Electra

I'm am practising water color so this is not finished yet.
I put glitter on this one and now I'm trying salt but it's not on the picture yet.


----------



## Yami no Yume

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> I always knew that INFPs are extremely talented,your drawing are so beautiful


Awww thank you :kitteh: practice is always an important aspect though :happy:


----------



## sayakacarys

Watercolours are actually one of the most difficult mediums. One can do a lot of things with them but with added difficulty. Well, it was so difficult for me that I had to first study colours digitally. The colours are what caught my eye on your painting btw. It is just like your avatar.


----------



## Electra

sayakacarys said:


> Watercolours are actually one of the most difficult mediums. One can do a lot of things with them but with added difficulty. Well, it was so difficult for me that I had to first study colours digitally. The colours are what caught my eye on your painting btw. It is just like your avatar.


If you reffered to me, then thank you  That sounds like a good idea! I tried with salt but I think the size of the salt matter because I felt as if the table salt destroyed the picture. (It's not what it looks like in here anymore.) But first I must get money to buy salt for. I might wash the paint away and try again. The palm trees are difficult but I have learned a teqnique now by coincidence, by the help of dripping colors on the painting.


----------



## sayakacarys

Electra said:


> I tried with salt but I think the size of the salt matter because I felt as if the table salt destroyed the picture. (It's not what it looks like in here anymore.)


I cannot imagine the size of the salt not mattering :smile-new:


----------



## PhantomCitadel

*Some of my sketches*


----------



## PhantomCitadel

*Sketches #2*


----------



## I am justice!

this thread make me feel like science is my only talent


----------



## Josef

Rendered in Modo. An attempt at studying light.


----------



## Josef

Trying to get better a bit at natural lights.


----------



## Electra

Near said:


> Trying to get better a bit at natural lights.


Patterns, a classic


----------



## TryptamineDream

Figure drawing.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Still life at the local popup farmers market today. Done in chalk and colored pencil on toned paper.


----------



## goldthysanura

I wrote a couple songs recently


----------



## VoodooDolls

some of my recent drawings, some pencil, some digital










this one is actually me trying to mimic the style of one of my favourite artists























































sorry about the amount, it's been sometime since i came to the forum


----------



## Mick Travis

goldthysanura said:


> I wrote a couple songs recently


These are brilliant and amazing.


----------



## Mick Travis

VoodooDolls said:


> sorry about the amount


Can there be too much art?


----------



## Mick Travis

VoodooDolls said:


> https://clyp.it/qiabagym


That's an adventure.


----------



## VoodooDolls

*hero's comeback* for ya
like 28x21 cm, ink, pencil and PS


----------



## Rosewhistle




----------



## Electra

Rosewhistle said:


> View attachment 808231


This reminds me of childhood. THere was this story and the doctors in the story actually looked like this ^^

was it pinnoccio? Can't remember, but I still have it I think


----------



## Mick Travis

Rosewhistle said:


> View attachment 808231


This brings back memories.


----------



## VoodooDolls

wtf dude


----------



## ricericebaby

Practicing 3 firsts with this one: a proper miniature painting, in oil, Flemish method. I'm only about 3(ish) layers in, so I still have a while before I start adding color. Since I skipped the gesso prep, I may just keep doing umber layers for a bit before I start up with the grayscale. I'm planning to experiment with oil on glass with the Flemish method later, as well as Masonite.


----------



## L P

anxt


----------



## Mick Travis

Lord Pixel said:


> anxt


I've been there.



Lord Pixel said:


> View attachment 808619


I haven't been this guy in a while.



Lord Pixel said:


> View attachment 808621


This is me going through an, "Oh no you didn't."


----------



## Electra

I made this one this evening.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Six years ago, my dad passed away. My original plan was to walk to the cemetery to visit him and then walk home. But... heat advisory and an invitation to draw and paint a sunflower field changed my plans. I did this in colored pencils to honor my dad, who really encouraged my artwork.


----------



## Fru2

winter elf said:


> View attachment 815067


Cool! I did some similar stuff in my first year, wish we had those courses each semester, scientific writing is boring in comparison, but at least I'm writing about the design course that goes along with it.


----------



## Electra

Fru2 said:


> Cool! I did some similar stuff in my first year, wish we had those courses each semester, scientific writing is boring in comparison, but at least I'm writing about the design course that goes along with it.


The attachment doesn't show :sad:


----------



## DudeGuy

Glittery Blingtron said:


> The attachment doesn't show :sad:


It's this one.









(by @winter elf )


----------



## TryptamineDream

Hippie chick I saw at a Grateful Dead concert. Digital painting


----------



## Cherry

* *




@Electra


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> View attachment 816407
> View attachment 816409
> 
> View attachment 816411
> View attachment 816413
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Electra*


*
Holy smokes!!!* :shocked: :cooler:

Have you ever considered turning proffessional? :happy:
It's so fantastic that you can do this with these pens (not sure of correct english word)
because if you make one little mistake it could ruin the picture roud: and the coloring is so even and fluid too


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> *
> Holy smokes!!!* :shocked: :cooler:
> 
> Have you ever considered turning proffessional? :happy:
> It's so fantastic that you can do this with these pens (not sure of correct english word)
> because if you make one little mistake it could ruin the picture roud: and the coloring is so even and fluid too


Haha, illustration _*is* _what I do professionally! I run my own business! roud: It's still pretty new (not even a year old yet) and I do need to find a way to get more clients more frequently!!! 

Out of curiosity, how much would you expect to pay for an illustration of one person like that, or two people (say, a couple)?

If you have instagram I can PM you my illustration page if you wanna see more!!! 
Thank you so much, I use 'copic' markers - they're blendable graphic markers of alcohol-based ink. roud:


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> Haha, illustration _*is* _what I do professionally! I run my own business! roud: It's still pretty new (not even a year old yet) and I do need to find a way to get more clients more frequently!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much would you expect to pay for an illustration of one person like that, or two people (say, a couple)?
> 
> If you have instagram I can PM you my illustration page if you wanna see more!!!
> Thank you so much, I use 'copic' markers - they're blendable graphic markers of alcohol-based ink. roud:


Oh my gosh I have no idea, hehehe!!! How much is the normal price? But I would surely not hessitate to hire you if I should hire anyone and I could afford it. My income is however so limited that I even have holes in my clothes to be honest so I am probably not the right one to ask, because I have very limited/strict budget and insight into prices as I can hardly afford much more then the most basic things and therefore have next to no experience about these kind of things.
Could you send me the link in a PM in here, because I opend the PM's again :happy:
I think I have heard that the name copic markers before somewhere, I have check them out- thank you so much for learning me about them!! Looks so fun


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> Oh my gosh I have no idea, hehehe!!! How much is the normal price? But I would surely not hessitate to hire you if I should hire anyone and I could afford it. My income is however so limited that I even have holes in my clothes to be honest so I am probably not the right one to ask, because I have very limited/strict budget and insight into prices as I can hardly afford much more then the most basic things and therefore have next to no experience about these kind of things.
> Could you send me the link in a PM in here, because I opend the PM's again :happy:
> I think I have heard that the name copic markers before somewhere, I have check them out- thank you so much for learning me about them!! Looks so fun


Aww  sorry to hear that. I won't disclose that here hehe! 

I'll message you now


----------



## Cherry

Working on this for someone close to me at the moment









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## L P

@tinyheart wtf?


----------



## L P

TryptamineDream said:


> Hippie chick I saw at a Grateful Dead concert. Digital painting


Bro, you are a beast.


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> I made this one this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 808797


niceeeeeeee, electra!


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> niceeeeeeee, electra!


Thank you! :happy::heart:
And the same to you! We had a yellow car when I was a child so your picture also brings back nostalgia to me roud:


----------



## L P

Some game sprites I finished recently.

View attachment 817017


View attachment 817021


View attachment 817019


----------



## DudeGuy

Well done @Lord Pixel. What platform, engine?


----------



## L P

DudeGuy said:


> Well done @Lord Pixel. What platform, engine?


Thanks Dudeguy. PC/Mobile, Unity.


----------



## TBKT

Lord Pixel said:


> Some game sprites I finished recently.
> 
> View attachment 817017
> 
> 
> View attachment 817021
> 
> 
> View attachment 817019


These sprites are so sweet ! Amazing skills and smooth animation 

You have more pixel art ?


----------



## TryptamineDream

Phantom nymph. Figure painting


----------



## L P

TBKT said:


> These sprites are so sweet ! Amazing skills and smooth animation
> 
> You have more pixel art ?


Oh Yea I got tons.


----------



## TryptamineDream

Figure painting


----------



## tinyheart

@Lord Pixel Hold up i gotchu bro.


----------



## tinyheart

A commission.


----------



## Wulver

I used to take pictures of stuff I guess.


----------



## L P

tinyheart said:


> A commission.
> 
> View attachment 817253


Ayyyyyyy.


----------



## TBKT

Lord Pixel said:


> Oh Yea I got tons.


Where are they ?!


----------



## L P

My bad, here is a link


----------



## revolutioninthot

Just the full/bigger avatar:


----------



## TryptamineDream

30 minute Orange sketch, painted from life.


----------



## Cherry

Felt inspired by the pretty flower 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry

Got creative this weekend. Now I'm actually exhausted  it's a good feeling though. 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TryptamineDream

Candy said:


> Got creative this weekend. Now I'm actually exhausted  it's a good feeling though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Really cool idea! I’d suggest you make an instagram if you don’t already have one. This kind of style is very popular, you can definitely sell prints


----------



## Cherry

I do have an Instagram  
I'll message you the handle


TryptamineDream said:


> Really cool idea! I’d suggest you make an instagram if you don’t already have one. This kind of style is very popular, you can definitely sell prints


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry

You have an amazing eye for detail, especially if you did that in 30 mins!!!


TryptamineDream said:


> 30 minute Orange sketch, painted from life.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TryptamineDream

@Candy thank you! This was an exercise, i draw from life every day to train the eye


----------



## Cherry

TryptamineDream said:


> @Candy thank you! This was an exercise, i draw from life every day to train the eye


wow, very committed. I wish I could be that motivated!!!


----------



## Cherry

Working on a bridal illustration 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## starvingautist

things-happeninging.bandcamp.com/releases


made my first EP in a characteristic state of hyperfocus


----------



## Wulver




----------



## Mick Travis

Last night, I slapped this out in about 20 min. 

View attachment 818259


I was going to use it as an underpainting, but my family really likes it. So, I hung it on the wall. I used a palette knife with some watery dime store acrylics on a 20” secondhand canvas print. I consider this a successful test. I will be making bigger paintings with better paint.


----------



## L P

Candy said:


> Got creative this weekend. Now I'm actually exhausted  it's a good feeling though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is cool.


----------



## Cherry

Lord Pixel said:


> This is cool.


Thank you roud:


----------



## VoodooDolls

I'll post somewhere else


----------



## revolutioninthot

Not exactly artwork, but I made a guide for a friend on how I drew hands and I liked the way it turned out lolol


----------



## VoodooDolls

one of the latest i've been working on










"Overpowered!"

acrylics 81x65


----------



## jjcu

I haven't drawn in a long time, but this is me as an incubus. Inspired by Morrigan Aensland.


----------



## TryptamineDream

Painting I’ve been working on. Almost done with it.


----------



## Defiled

I didn't draw these. I had someone else do the artwork for four main characters from a book series I'm writing (second installment just came out today - shameless plug).








Eshe is the current incarnation of the main character, whose point of view the story is told from. In this lifetime, he was born in the Democratic Republic of the Congo, where a proxy war between China and India was taking place. He is 18 years into this lifetime at the start of “Incarnate: Essence”. The protagonist, no matter what incarnation they are in, is introverted and sensitive, suffering PTSD from their experiences throughout human history. Because the world seems to be sliding further into tyranny and chaos, which he will have to life through due to his immortality, Eshe desperately wants to ensure that the future is a better place for humanity.








Sachi is the current incarnation of the other immortal being Eshe found in book 1 of the series. She was born in Japan after her previous incarnation, Mike, was murdered in book 1. She is currently thirty-two years into this particular lifetime. Unlike the protagonist, she is much more extroverted and willing to do what it takes to get things done – what she calls thinking about the big picture. Sachi was the leader of her and Eshe’s group of freedom fighters, called the forty-eights due to genetic upgrades that give them two extra chromosomes than normal people, in book 1. The events at the end of book 1 caused Eshe to split off from Sachi’s group.








Laura is not an immortal, but she has been dead before. Having died back in the 1990s, her eccentric father had her cryonically preserved, only to be resurrected by the Sovereign corporation about three years prior to the start of “Incarnate: Essence” so that she could be forced to sign over her father’s estate to the Sovereign corporation. Technically decades old, though having spent most of that time dead and frozen, she is effectively eighteen years old. She is German. Unfortunately, when Sovereign brought her back to life, they also implanted something in her brain that has taken away Laura’s ability to fall asleep – she remains perpetually awake, which wears on her psyche. Laura is blunt, deadpan, and sarcastic, which can be enjoyable to those who get her sense of humor, despite her nihilism and misanthropy.








Akira has never died before, but she has gone through extensive transformations. She was born male, the son of a high-ranking Yakuza boss in Tokyo. Back then, she was groomed to join the Yakuza, even acquiring many Yakuza Irezumi, or tattoos. Still hiding her true self at the time, she became good at computer hacking, using those talents to help the Yakuza. When one of her jobs got a lot of innocent people killed, she knew she couldn’t do it anymore, and so decided to live as her real self while resisting the Yakuza, along with her friend Masaru. In book 1, Masaru and Akira finally confess their feelings for each other. When the main character comes back as Eshe in book 1, fifteen years later, Akira has completed her transition, as well as getting brain implants that make her extremely intelligent. As a computer hacker, and a biohacker responsible for the creation of the chromosome treatment that add the two extra chromosomes to the forty-eights, she is indispensable to the forty-eight’s mission.


----------



## L P

I like to draw this monkey who skateboards, because I'm curious how having a tail and thumbs on your feet enhance the experience.

Can't embed the link so

https://imgur.com/a/WjyAVCC


----------



## Chompy




----------



## Defiled

Got characters from my book series done in anime style.









Eshe and Laura walking through a city in the LoC (Liberation of Colorado), which has no government and is based on the anarcho-capitalist philosophy.










Akira and Masaru standing outside a corporate owned city in drought-stricken Texas.


----------



## APBReloaded

One of the last things I drew before my soul just gave up the passion was this.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Watercolor glass. A still-life "sketch" from class roughly 2 years ago.


----------



## Whippit

I'm not so much an arter, but a crafter. I made this for a friend to commemorate a really strange trip we had together culminating with appointing a Psch-Folk Rock band as our totem. This is my epoxy and glitter recreation of one of their album covers.


----------



## TryptamineDream

I’m designing a heraldic coat of arms for myself, which will eventually be embroidered onto a varsity jacket but i cant decide on the layout, which one looks better, left of right?


----------



## Chompy




----------



## L P

Yellow Jack Wasp concept for game.
View attachment 823143


----------



## Crowbo

@Eugenia Shepherd Here it is!


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Crowbo said:


> @Eugenia Shepherd Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 823185


That's amazing!
--love the color palette, style is very "you". XD Kinda reminds me of zentangle.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

TryptamineDream said:


> I’m designing a heraldic coat of arms for myself, which will eventually be embroidered onto a varsity jacket but i cant decide on the layout, which one looks better, left of right?
> 
> View attachment 823113
> View attachment 823115


IMO, the left design makes more visual sense. The castle is weighty, inflexible, and "foundationlike", in comparison to the dragon.
I feel like that should remain centered. (Also, the dragon would metaphorically serve as guard.)
Neat concept! :blushed:


----------



## DudeGuy

Zedie said:


> [a nice artwork]


Nice.


----------



## Crowbo

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> That's amazing!
> --love the color palette, style is very "you". XD Kinda reminds me of zentangle.


I only used pens of different colors for the whole thing and was going to use yellow but had no pens of that color. I also used no ruler or straight edge for the drawing either. Still liked how it turned out  By saying the style is very "me" do you mean that in the sense that it's off the wall?


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Crowbo said:


> I only used pens of different colors for the whole thing and was going to use yellow but had no pens of that color. I also used no ruler or straight edge for the drawing either. Still liked how it turned out  By saying the style is very "me" do you mean that in the sense that it's off the wall?


Yeah, essentially! Similarly abstract, angular, and mazelike as the chalk drawing you shared.


----------



## Whippit

This is my poppet workshop on the side of my work desk, it's for a project I'm working on requiring a primitive-looking abstract human representation, and also to give me something physical to mess with on work breaks--sometimes I forget real things exist. I'm pleased with the progress, I like the shape of the little guy I whittled from a bay branch in the yard.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## TryptamineDream

Figure drawings from today.

Drawn from life on an iPad. 
20min on the bottom one, 1 hour and 30min on the top one


----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Buffalo's Botanical Gardens on a spring day


----------



## L P

Fan character for Small Saga.


----------



## megmento

Alright guys, please come visit me at IG @mendymento.art &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Well my name is totally exposed on it but whatever. *shrugs* 

This one is called "Run Girl Run",it's about bullying:








"Dreams"








"Sufferness"

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









"Deadly X-Mas" 








"Drowning"


----------



## ThisNameWorks

@BitterSweet Blonde Your work can really tell a story. You have a good understanding of anatomy and perspective as well.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@YearseRayneDon Thank you.  Yes, that was the purpose so it's good to read that it's how it's perceived. I'm glad you say that, I was actually worried about the anatomy and perspectives not being good enough because some people thought there were some problems in my work related to it.


----------



## ThisNameWorks

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Thank you.  Yes, that was the purpose so it's good to read that it's how it's perceived. I'm glad you say that, I was actually worried about the anatomy and perspectives not being good enough because some people thought there were some problems in my work related to it.


I wouldn’t worry about it. No artwork is ever perfect. Even with hyper-realism, those artist can point out some flaw in their work. So there’s always room for improvement. What matters is whether you’re satisfied with the work.

You done good.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

YearseRayneDon said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it. No artwork is ever perfect. Even with hyper-realism, those artist can point out some flaw in their work. So there’s always room for improvement. What matters is whether you’re satisfied with the work.
> 
> You done good.


You're right.  Thank you very much again.


----------



## pertracto




----------



## DudeGuy

butt :redface:


----------



## Kiwizoom

I've been working at getting better at comics, I just kicked off a comic yesterday finally
unknown territory for me but thought it could be good way to learn









It can be read here:
https://tapas.io/series/Elfwest
Comics - Elfwest Cover - Elfwest
https://elfwest.tumblr.com/post/186125555783


----------



## Hexigoon

me on a mini-vacation on top of a floating island.


----------



## DudeGuy

@Hexigoon , cozy.


----------



## VoodooDolls

Great stuff guys keep doing cool stuff


----------



## Ray Maverick

Character from a story I'm writing


----------



## easter

​


----------



## L P

DnD Half Elf Ranger.

View attachment 832525


----------



## Grüßlimüsli

@Hexigoon awesome and cute artwork! I like how even the airplane in the mid/background is even cute :3 and that the whole image is very dreamy
@easter I like that you like working in bnw :> would love to see more of your works! and I like that you have a mtg planeswalker as profilepic^^ woopwoop
@Ray Maverick great work! Seems like you've already drawn a lot of faces.. great skills!

Do you all have instagram or a website or something?
I don't know why but somehow I'm not able to upload a picture or to link one.
But I'm keeping on trying.

https://p1.spin.de/user/full/57/f6/fee6a352-79682000.jpg

Guess that worked. Dunno how to make the Linkcode disappear and leave a description of what's linked instead.. but I'll get to know that somewhen. 
Title of this inkwork for last years Inktober is "Der Buchling".


----------



## Hexigoon

@Grüßlimüsli Thanks! I did make it while in a day-dreamy sort of state while listening to chill music so I guess that came through. 
I don't have an art instagram, I mostly use DeviantArt for art but even then I don't post much.

Your piece is awesomely creepy btw. The book reminds me of the Necronomicon. I like all the fine detailing! 
Are you doing Inktober this year?


----------



## Squirt

Ray Maverick said:


> Character from a story I'm writing


This is great! I like your stylization of the character. Quite intriguing. 
.


----------



## VoodooDolls

super quick sketches, trying to release my brain and hand for a bit after 3 hours of digital painting with a cheap wacom intuos
Edit: I'm seriously thinking about buying a expensive device to do my pro stuff. I'm very hesitant to pay 1500 for an iPad pro or 1000 for a cintiq 22. I'll stick to this for now.


----------



## easter

Grüßlimüsli said:


> @Hexigoon awesome and cute artwork! I like how even the airplane in the mid/background is even cute :3 and that the whole image is very dreamy
> 
> @easter I like that you like working in bnw :> would love to see more of your works! and I like that you have a mtg planeswalker as profilepic^^ woopwoop
> 
> @Ray Maverick great work! Seems like you've already drawn a lot of faces.. great skills!
> 
> Do you all have instagram or a website or something?
> I don't know why but somehow I'm not able to upload a picture or to link one.
> But I'm keeping on trying.
> 
> https://p1.spin.de/user/full/57/f6/fee6a352-79682000.jpg
> 
> Guess that worked. Dunno how to make the Linkcode disappear and leave a description of what's linked instead.. but I'll get to know that somewhen.
> Title of this inkwork for last years Inktober is "Der Buchling".


thank you  your artwork is awesome as well!
my website is devynkyng.com


----------



## Squirt

VoodooDolls said:


> super quick sketches, trying to release my brain and hand for a bit after 3 hours of digital painting with a cheap wacom intuos
> Edit: I'm seriously thinking about buying a expensive device to do my pro stuff. I'm very hesitant to pay 1500 for an iPad pro or 1000 for a cintiq 22. I'll stick to this for now.


Loverly sketcheroos. Angular contour construction doesn't need much polishing to look good.

I couldn't afford a tablet for a long time and painted with a mouse. Hand cramps. Saved up for an 'off-brand' tablet ten years ago. I currently plug it into my decade old Dell laptop since any newer computer doesn't recognize the driver, and paint in Photoshop CS5, which I'm told makes me the scum under a graphic designer's shoe.

(Somehow paying thousands of dollars just to draw really gets under my skin... but I like the look of digital painting. :mellow


----------



## VoodooDolls

Squirt said:


> Loverly sketcheroos. Angular contour construction doesn't need much polishing to look good.
> 
> I couldn't afford a tablet for a long time and painted with a mouse. Hand cramps. Saved up for an 'off-brand' tablet ten years ago. I currently plug it into my decade old Dell laptop since any newer computer doesn't recognize the driver, and paint in Photoshop CS5, which I'm told makes me the scum under a graphic designer's shoe.
> 
> (Somehow paying thousands of dollars just to draw really gets under my skin... but I like the look of digital painting. :mellow


you can do professional looking digital stuff with a wacom tablet and it's only like 100 dollars but if you are looking for a boost on speed and comfort then makes sense to pay more for a screen. atm i rather save for the ps5 tho.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

VoodooDolls said:


> you can do professional looking digital stuff with a wacom tablet and it's only like 100 dollars but if you are looking for a boost on speed and comfort then makes sense to pay more for a screen. atm i rather save for the ps5 tho.


I got an iPad + Apple Pencil for $400 which is a decent alternative I think

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Judson Joist

I'm not the first to think of merging Undertale with S.T.A.L.K.E.R. to create an "Amalgamate" AU, but here's something I made recently.
roud:









Note: Might have to make one of Undyne as a captain of the Duty faction.

Update: Improved lines a bit.


----------



## Cuttlefish

Owl, done in pen.


----------



## 30812

View attachment 833475
View attachment 833477



I'm a newbie who paint slow and this is painted during my one-hour lunch breaks for almost 2 weeks. I still don't know what to do with his eyes without screwing up the whole thing.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I traced a picture of younger Eren and turned him into hobo Eren because I need a photo of older Eren w/his hair down looking bored, in my life. And coloured it... nothing amazing lol.

_"You look like you fell into a vat of s***, Eren"
_

View attachment 833543

View attachment 833545


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 833547

View attachment 833549

View attachment 833551

View attachment 833553


Was mucking around with brushes and colours last night. Trying to make patterns.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Drew this on the plane a while back. Didn't finish it, I was just bored on the plane. My digital stuff is done on my phone btw. 
View attachment 833555


Whatever this is.
View attachment 833557


Older Armin
View attachment 833559


Older Len something I never finished.
View attachment 833561


Don't ask... lol. 
View attachment 833563


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I've never really used oil pastels much. Trying to practice with them.
View attachment 833871


Recent ...
View attachment 833873

View attachment 833875

View attachment 833877

View attachment 833879


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Drew some of my favourite manga pictures.
View attachment 834093


----------



## nakkinaama

Here are some works of mine that I like. More stuff on my deviantart which is garlicmayoart


----------



## Vict0r

Damn, we have some real talented people on this thread


----------



## Folsom

Decided to give Photoshop a try.


----------



## Folsom

I see these styles of desktop backgrounds a lot and was wondering what it would be like to make one myself.
I made a dark version and a light version, I think light looks better though.


----------



## Cherry

work in progress 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Drew some of my favourite manga pictures.
> View attachment 834093


I wish I could see the attachments, but it doesn't open...


----------



## WarmMachines

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Drew some of my favourite manga pictures.
> View attachment 834093


I wish I could see the attachments, but it doesn't open...


----------



## Suntide

6 month ago I made a few attempts at drawing. My mind's eye sucks and I struggle with anatomy. This Jotaro was the last thing I drew. Maybe once I have more time and patience I'll try to learn to draw again. I know art is a practiced skill and not a natural talent, but the skills required for it are something I don't think I could develop very well considering how quick I am to drop things and not touch them again for long periods of time.


* *


----------



## 30812

View attachment 836747


25% I guess. 

Guess I need to wash the crevices and fine details again and add some extra layers on the gold to improve definition. Wings not finished at all just first round of wash and layering. Blade and scabbard just primed. The Leopard skin thingy on him just primed. His head is missing and not even primed. Rocks not finished. Skulls not done. Gems not done. Leather decorations not done. The blacks on his joints not done. His sidearm is missing and not even primed. Shouldn't have glued the sword, makes it troublesome to work on the details behind it.

God it will a long way for a noob. Like it though because it always punishes you for laziness, lack of preparation, lack of focus and impatience. I need the cruel reality to constantly remind myself of my bad habits and stay vigilant every second I'm doing the painting.


----------



## likethat84

nice


----------



## Judson Joist

I won't burn your eyes out with my anthro weight gain art (unless you want me to), so have this instead.
:tongue:









S.T.A.L.K.E.R. screenshots count as art, right?
:crazy:


----------



## Judson Joist

Toby Fox, aka "Fwug Radiation"


----------



## Bimbo

spent only an hour on it, and I ran out of patience.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Started this last night and I finished it this afternoon.
I just used A4 paper, an art pen and coloured pencils a few textas.
View attachment 839759


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Suntide said:


> 6 month ago I made a few attempts at drawing. My mind's eye sucks and I struggle with anatomy. This Jotaro was the last thing I drew. Maybe once I have more time and patience I'll try to learn to draw again. I know art is a practiced skill and not a natural talent, but the skills required for it are something I don't think I could develop very well considering how quick I am to drop things and not touch them again for long periods of time.
> 
> 
> * *


Heeeh. I don't really see anything with my minds eye.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

megmento said:


> Alright guys, please come visit me at IG @mendymento.art &#55357;&#56842;
> View attachment 824957


Naruto! I love it.


----------



## Cherry

Just finished drawing this 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil

Frankly My Dear said:


> Just finished drawing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I had no idea you draw that's awesome well done!


----------



## Cherry

Phil said:


> I had no idea you draw that's awesome well done!


I've posted many a drawing in here before!

Thanks


----------



## disbrownguy

Hi ESTP ARTIST HERE


----------



## Cherry

work in progress 











Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Quick illustration done yesterday. It's called "Silence".


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Beautiful ort, everyoon!


----------



## L P




----------



## Phil

Self portrait :blushed:


----------



## Oasys93

Hello, my fellow artists! I'm new on this forum, so I'll introduce myself with a few artworks of mine, going to be browsing through this thread to see what sort of cool stuff you guys are up to...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## DudeGuy

Surreal Breakfast said:


> View attachment 841157


this one, i like this one.


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## bengesserit8675309

Surreal Breakfast said:


> View attachment 842351
> 
> View attachment 842353
> 
> View attachment 842355
> 
> View attachment 842357
> 
> View attachment 842359


i really liked your style, very interesting, i am not sure if i can find all of your works in here so, can you send me the link if there is more?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

DudeGuy said:


> this one, i like this one.


Thanks, dude!




bengesserit8675309 said:


> i really liked your style, very interesting, i am not sure if i can find all of your works in here so, can you send me the link if there is more?


Thank you! That's awesome to hear!
Due to your comment I just made an album full of my favourite (visual) art, except for photos, I've made.

Here it is: https://www.personalitycafe.com/members/surreal-breakfast-albums-art-where-throat-lizard.html


----------



## L P

A dude named Soda.


----------



## bengesserit8675309

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Thank you! That's awesome to hear!
> Due to your comment I just made an album full of my favourite (visual) art, except for photos, I've made.
> 
> Here it is: https://www.personalitycafe.com/members/surreal-breakfast-albums-art-where-throat-lizard.html


oh, thank you. bruh, these are amazing!! very creative!! i appreciate people who has their own style, how long have you been drawing?

did you start drawing with something particular in your mind? or going with the flow? i draw surrealist like you, yet i'm stuck with creativity recently, i am just able to draw very detailistic but i'm having issues drawing with plans, so there is never a subject or elements in my drawings, i want to diversify them more. have you got any method for it?


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

😁


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

bengesserit8675309 said:


> oh, thank you. bruh, these are amazing!! very creative!! i appreciate people who has their own style, how long have you been drawing?


No problem, I enjoyed creating the album. Thanks! I actually wonder sometimes if my art seems too derivative of Dali, my biggest influence, haha!
Having my own style is one of the thing I try my best to achieve, so it's great to hear things like that!
Ever since I was a toddler really. I just never lost passion for it and have always been an artist.



bengesserit8675309 said:


> did you start drawing with something particular in your mind? or going with the flow? i draw surrealist like you,


It really just depends. I tend to get a lot of ideas from random things, it's the thing I'm proudest of. I feel a constant need to put the ideas in my head into real life.
I also improvise a lot. My favourite way of improvising is using surrealist automatism. Cool, another surreal artist!



bengesserit8675309 said:


> yet i'm stuck with creativity recently, i am just able to draw very detailistic but i'm having issues drawing with plans, so there is never a subject or elements in my drawings, i want to diversify them more. have you got any method for it?


Maybe a good method for that is one I used to make a poem where you pick random words from the dictionary. I did alter it though, because I wanted to improve it lol.


----------



## bengesserit8675309

Surreal Breakfast said:


> No problem, I enjoyed creating the album. Thanks! I actually wonder sometimes if my art seems too derivative of Dali, my biggest influence, haha!
> Having my own style is one of the thing I try my best to achieve, so it's great to hear things like that!
> Ever since I was a toddler really. I just never lost passion for it and have always been an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> It really just depends. I tend to get a lot of ideas from random things, it's the thing I'm proudest of. I feel a constant need to put the ideas in my head into real life.
> I also improvise a lot. My favourite way of improvising is using surrealist automatism. Cool, another surreal artist!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a good method for that is one I used to make a poem where you pick random words from the dictionary. I did alter it though, because I wanted to improve it lol.


yeah, some of them really looks alike his works, i love Dali a lot maybe that's why i liked your works too lol. but i feel like you have some elements only belongs to you, and that's really good! with improvement, i believe you will orbit your own style more X) 

ugh, that's cool, i didn't try to do that! i mean i do this while i write but i never tried to do the same with drawing, because i'm not able to draw with the image in my mind, so i choose improvising XD but i was drawing something for a friend's birthday, he wanted to create some kind of logo for himself and explained every detail, it went really good so far, but not finished yet, i hope i won't ruin it X(

yes!! surrealist automatism is really fun, yet i don't really feel like i did a good job until it starts to look like something, if it looks beautiful i don't care though XD

that's really interesting XD sounds like a fun method, i can give it a try. 

i started to see creepy face in your avatar, i guess i'm high enough for drawing now lol XD

thank you for explaining, take care! X)


----------



## bengesserit8675309

perpetuallyreticent said:


> &#55357;&#56833;


OMG O.O these are really good!!


----------



## Judson Joist

Pearl from 'Blade' got nothing on this blubber blob!
*Warning:* Don't click unless you can tolerate weight gain art.
:jazz:

* *


----------



## Whippit

Judson Joist said:


> Pearl from 'Blade' got nothing on this blubber blob!
> *Warning:* Don't click unless you can tolerate weight gain art.
> :jazz:
> 
> * *


This is definitely not my aesthetic or scene. But, you certainly have a well developed style. I gotta tip my hat to that.


----------



## Judson Joist

Whippit said:


> This is definitely not my aesthetic or scene. But, you certainly have a well developed style. I gotta tip my hat to that.


Thankee! *giggles maniacally*
:kitteh:
I based it on a weight gain-themed indie game called 'FattFatt', only I got carried away with the concept as per typical.
:tongue:
Btw, Sammy D. Butterdragon is way better than me at digital art.


----------



## Judson Joist

Here's another weight gain pic. This one's anthro instead of anime-style. The character is my own. His name's Brickle and he's sort of a gremlin-like creature. Assume same disclaimer as before since this sort of thing is an "acquired taste."
:jazz:

* *















This is a revamped rendish of a pic I did 14 years ago-go based on an idea I came up with back in 1999. Originally hand-drawn, then overlaid with a "digital water color" technique.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

bengesserit8675309 said:


> yeah, some of them really looks alike his works, i love Dali a lot maybe that's why i liked your works too lol. but i feel like you have some elements only belongs to you, and that's really good! with improvement, i believe you will orbit your own style more X)


Fantasticool! He's just great 
Good to know  I'll try to improve it more, haha



bengesserit8675309 said:


> ugh, that's cool, i didn't try to do that! i mean i do this while i write but i never tried to do the same with drawing, because i'm not able to draw with the image in my mind, so i choose improvising XD but i was drawing something for a friend's birthday, he wanted to create some kind of logo for himself and explained every detail, it went really good so far, but not finished yet, i hope i won't ruin it X(


Good luck with the Birthday piece, I'm sure it will go well.



bengesserit8675309 said:


> yes!! surrealist automatism is really fun, yet i don't really feel like i did a good job until it starts to look like something,


Yeah, it does feel pretty good when you manage to turn into something more realistic 



bengesserit8675309 said:


> if it looks beautiful i don't care though XD


Well, of course xD haha



bengesserit8675309 said:


> that's really interesting XD sounds like a fun method, i can give it a try.


Cool. Have fun if you do! 



bengesserit8675309 said:


> i started to see creepy face in your avatar, i guess i'm high enough for drawing now lol XD


Oh, cool! I can't see one. I guess I need to get high, haha!



bengesserit8675309 said:


> thank you for explaining, take care! X)


No problem! You take care too, especially in these times!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

painted rock.


----------



## Phil

Tried to wrap my headphones around my phone because I don't have an amp, they won't stay so I can't record anything of substance...but here's this anyways.


----------



## Lovable

@perpetuallyreticent

Wow... I love your drawings!


----------



## Sparky

The anime girl is INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Energy being.

You can also view the image here: infj anime girl ps — Postimage.org

I got the image from a social media post, and had to photoshop away the cigarette, which I didn't like. Enjoy!


----------



## jjcu

It's me as an elf again (just the face), I changed it a bit, it still isn't finished yet.


----------



## T.K

Old ones...


----------



## oliviaofneptune

I'm kind of in a slump right now, but these are some of my favorite pieces I've done this year. I dug out my old tablet and worked really hard to get better at digital painting. If I wasn't so busy I might draw more..


----------



## luka.exe

I haven't drawn much recently, and 99% of my art is anime fanart, but... (spoiler so it doesn't take too much space)


* *













This pic started out as vent art but turned into Yu-Gi-Oh fanart








D&D character ref for the campaign I'm in. She's an aasimar cleric named Minerva








Crossover art of The Promised Neverland and Yugioh, since I like both of these character trios and see similarities between some of the characters. I tried to replicate the shading/clothing folds from the Yugioh art style (though looking back at it I just noticed I practically dislocated Ray's right shoulder 😔)








And finally, while I haven't drawn a lot of big pictures recently (previous pics were from late 2019, d&d ref from like March-April?) I drew this recently with my switch in Splatoon 2 while I was playing the Splatfest with my partner - my character is the one on the right ^^


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread

Enjoying watching these more than my fathers art collections.

Fireslime. Thats how Im gonna call the car Ive been offered to use around here from this very sec on. Marvellous imagination and creativity!


----------



## goldthysanura

I recorded a couple more songs lately! They're in a dream pop/baroque pop and electronic style.


__
https://soundcloud.com/dreamotter-435498730%2Fnorth-star


__
https://soundcloud.com/dreamotter-435498730%2Fgold-leaf-plumbing-3


----------



## robot_toes

Might make my own thread later, might not. I've got a lot to post. More on my Instagram, although it's been dead-ish lately since I've been doing less post-able stuff.









Study of my own hand.









Skull study.









Another skull study.









Some pixel art I did for an art challenge. My friends said I used red and blue way too much in my work, so they challenged me to create a piece without either. Any shade of blue you see is actually just a shade of grey.









A timed painting of some scenery.









Work from reference of a candle.









Some art I did for someone else for an art trading game.


----------



## Phil

After 12 years of study I can say I mastered my craft.


----------



## sheepysowner

First ever knitting project I’ve actually finished, a heart!


----------



## sheepysowner

View attachment 870125
First ever knitting project I’ve actually finished, a heart!


----------



## Electra

Today I made this one (but it's not finished.)


----------



## Electra




----------



## Amenochu

JBMan said:


> View attachment 870185
> 
> Here is a picture i drew, it is a c c e p t a b l e
> 
> Also twitter link is banned to hell plz dont @ me.


Waww what software did you use?


----------



## Amenochu

I usually used to do semi realistic drawings and once in a random realism. Bt was finding my style to. I just sat, and thought, no more procrastination tho I still procastinated bt still found my style. Was inspired by art nouveau style+semi realism. Was fun to draw this time Kids stealing crackers from store room


----------



## Amenochu

This is the semi realistic one I did roughly


----------



## mia-me

Something I did awhile back. So people, tell me the truth. Does my albino crow look like an eagle? Some idiot thought so and worse yet, thought it was about them when that was as far from the truth as can possibly be. 😄


----------



## Amenochu

mia-me said:


> Something I did awhile back. So people, tell me the truth. Does my albino crow look like an eagle? Some idiot thought so and worse yet, thought it was about them when that was as far from the truth as can possibly be. 😄


It doessss! It's so pretttyy oh myy


----------



## mia-me

Amenochu said:


> It doessss! It's so pretttyy oh myy


Grrr...it's a crow, not an eagle. Are you interested in the meaning of the pic?


----------



## Amenochu

mia-me said:


> Grrr...it's a crow, not an eagle. Are you interested in the meaning of the pic?


Yeah, what's the meaning?


----------



## mia-me

Amenochu said:


> Yeah, what's the meaning?


The original concept was a challenge by another member on another site. We were expected to do it in our own style. Her concept was a girl with rams horns and angel wings, with an albino crow landing on her hand. So, I changed it up and made the girl more demonic looking with bat wings and vampirish appearance, outfit and colors. This challenge was in December so I used the landing crow to create a christmas tree effect, symbolic of good will and peace on Earth from the crow and the girl. In other words, don't judge a book by its cover.

For some reason, it was interpreted as me wanting to land/catch/control another person. That's a seriously bat shit crazy narcissistic (especially since it had nothing to do with them) interpretation. That said, if someone's determined to misinterpret, there's nothing you can do beyond gritting your teeth and getting the hell away from them.

p.s. The proportions of an eagle vs crow are very different, never mind the different beaks and tails.


----------



## Amenochu

mia-me said:


> The original concept was a challenge by another member on another site. We were expected to do it in our own style. Her concept was a girl with rams horns and angel wings, with an albino crow landing on her hand. So, I changed it up and made the girl more demonic looking with bat wings and vampirish appearance, outfit and colors. This challenge was in December so I used the landing crow to create a christmas tree effect, symbolic of good will and peace on Earth from the crow and the girl. In other words, don't judge a book by its cover.
> 
> For some reason, it was interpreted as me wanting to land/catch/control another person. That's a seriously bat shit crazy narcissistic (especially since it had nothing to do with them) interpretation. That said, if someone's determined to misinterpret, there's nothing you can do beyond gritting your teeth and getting the hell away from them.
> 
> p.s. The proportions of an eagle vs crow are very different, never mind the different beaks and tails.


Why was it misinterpreted as narcissistic?
Also yeah, I thought of eagle for the proportion too, the beak+tail is okay


----------



## Amenochu

mia-me said:


> The original concept was a challenge by another member on another site. We were expected to do it in our own style. Her concept was a girl with rams horns and angel wings, with an albino crow landing on her hand. So, I changed it up and made the girl more demonic looking with bat wings and vampirish appearance, outfit and colors. This challenge was in December so I used the landing crow to create a christmas tree effect, symbolic of good will and peace on Earth from the crow and the girl. In other words, don't judge a book by its cover.
> 
> For some reason, it was interpreted as me wanting to land/catch/control another person. That's a seriously bat shit crazy narcissistic (especially since it had nothing to do with them) interpretation. That said, if someone's determined to misinterpret, there's nothing you can do beyond gritting your teeth and getting the hell away from them.
> 
> p.s. The proportions of an eagle vs crow are very different, never mind the different beaks and tails.


The concept is really cool.


----------



## mia-me

Amenochu said:


> Why was it misinterpreted as narcissistic?
> Also yeah, I thought of eagle for the proportion too, the beak+tail is okay


I consider it narcissistic, believing something that's not about you, to be about you. Eagles are leaner than crows with substantially longer wings. They also have very curved hooked beaks where crows beaks aren't near as curved or hooked. Also, talons are very different between birds.


Amenochu said:


> The concept is really cool.


Thanks.


----------



## Amenochu

mia-me said:


> consider it narcissistic, believing something that's not about you, to be about you.


I never thought about that, that makes sense.
+I feel like if the proportion was different the beak and the tail would've looked different for me.


----------



## mia-me

Amenochu said:


> I never thought about that, that makes sense.
> +I feel like if the proportion was different the beak and the tail would've looked different for me.


That's cause it's a completely different bird, lol. So...how anyone could confuse the two, beats me.


----------



## Eset

* *















Spoiler for nudity.


----------



## Amenochu

Eset said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler for nudity.


Woww sht man you're good at it


----------



## Amenochu

Now at this point, I'm just having fun. I have jumped from primitivism to art nouveau to contemporary art. I think I like contemporary the best. ( Umn at least for now) and exploring through storyboards. I'm gonna try to bring up the anatomy/poses/perspectives in these too so I have to practice better. Ok. 









I named it Arson
Subject is the person
( I'm poet all of a sudden) 








I named it Riot
Subject the rickshaws (In our country rickshaws are one of the street vehicles)


----------



## Amenochu

'Butterfly of peer pressure'
Doing figure studies and trying to bring out more contemporary shapes in my art


----------



## Amenochu

Saw this girl and she gave me 'The shinning' movie vibes. So did a quick one of her.


----------



## WickerDeer

I was talking about old figure drawings with someone--I used to have a lot on the site and then deleted them after becoming a mod b/c I didn't want to send mixed messages about the nudity rule. But I blurred out the nipples.

I don't know where I'd show these, so just show them here. I miss life drawing.

I usually get some of the proportions off though. lol And I think I forgot to put legs or something on the stool the man is sitting on so it isn't clear he's just sitting on something. lol


----------



## mino

I’m not the best artist, but here’s a quick drawing I did of my dog once on a dry-erase board.


----------



## Electra

Eset said:


> Sharing a couple of my pieces that I've made over the past month.


The all seing eye, the Tau cross, the moon...God(s) see your every action...is the Tau cross symbolic of Isis and the moon symbolic of Nuit? It is very pretty and I guess you must have spent a lot of time on it, and I can't see any mistakes, which should be hard when working with ink!


----------



## Eset

Electra said:


> The all seing eye, the Tau cross, the moon...God(s) see your every action...is the Tau cross symbolic of Isis and the moon symbolic of Nuit? It is very pretty and I guess you must have spent a lot of time on it, and I can't see any mistakes, which should be hard when working with ink!


Waning crescent moon ⟶ Surrender
Ankh ⟶ Life
Third Eye ⟶ Many associations, but mostly Enlightenment
Mitre ⟶ Intelligence and Wisdom
Skull ⟶ Death/Mortality
White Flowers ⟶ Purification

I intend for my pieces to be treated as a puzzle by the viewer, there is an underlying message in each piece and a pattern between them all that the viewer may find - or find something else entirely.


----------



## Electra

Eset said:


> Waning crescent moon ⟶ Surrender
> Ankh ⟶ Life
> Third Eye ⟶ Many associations, but mostly Enlightenment
> Mitre ⟶ Intelligence and Wisdom
> Skull ⟶ Death/Mortality
> White Flowers ⟶ Purification
> 
> I intend for my pieces to be treated as a puzzle by the viewer, there is an underlying message in each piece and a pattern between them all that the viewer may find - or find something else entirely.


Very deep and interesting 
I am sorry for destroying the puzzle now 😬
We learnt about egyptian mythology in art school, so I just find it interesting.


----------



## Worriedfunction

There's some great artwork in this thread.

I'm not much of an artist but my hobby does have artistic elements. These are some of the pieces I've worked on:


----------



## mia-me

Pic retracted.


----------



## mia-me

.


----------



## Electra

A sketch


----------



## Lady of Redstones

A Song I wrote (I write Lyrics and music, it usually comes together):






(Hope the Link works) ^^


----------



## Electra

Here is my temporary result of the earlier scetch 🙂


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Why is it just me who posts 😔🥺


----------



## Worriedfunction

Finished a commission for a friend of mine:


----------



## Electra

Worriedfunction said:


> Finished a commission for a friend of mine:


Did you paint them?


----------



## Worriedfunction

Electra said:


> Did you paint them?


Yes.

They start out like this:



Then build with glue, undercoat with a spray and get cracking.


----------



## Electra

Worriedfunction said:


> Yes.
> 
> They start out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Then build with glue, undercoat with a spray and get cracking.


Interesting, I know someone else who like that too 🙂 I think they said they had instructions where to paint and which colors to use. Do you get that?


----------



## Worriedfunction

Electra said:


> Interesting, I know someone else who like that too 🙂 I think they said they had instructions where to paint and which colors to use. Do you get that?


You get a brief list of paints these days, at least with a larger wargame company like Games Workshop, but it's a bit of a trap because it's very difficult to achieve their standard using just the list of paints they give you. And the paints are bought separately, in fact apart from the sprue it's all bought separately.

In this case, I used the box art as a reference because my friend wanted it as close as possible to this image:



I'm not that great a miniature painting (if you take a look around you'll discover some amazingly talented and skilled miniature artists) but I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## Electra

Worriedfunction said:


> You get a brief list of paints these days, at least with a larger wargame company like Games Workshop, but it's a bit of a trap because it's very difficult to achieve their standard using just the list of paints they give you. And the paints are bought separately, in fact apart from the sprue it's all bought separately.
> 
> In this case, I used the box art as a reference because my friend wanted it as close as possible to this image:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that great a miniature painting (if you take a look around you'll discover some amazingly talented and skilled miniature artists) but I think it turned out pretty well.


Excellent! *😎*
Talk about details! 👌


----------



## Bearlin

three pieces...i can show more, if there is your inspiration....


----------



## MsMojiMoe

most of my stuff is in storage….these are from 2016…I forgot to pack it.

I mostly just doodle….I do painting but they are all in storage

here is a few 😊




































I just realize I never finish shading the middle, in this one


----------



## jjcu

my face


----------



## Bearlin

looks dead/ cold(puppetlike)---zero expression ( of your feelings)---contrast to vivid in my perception ( not because of your subtile, personalitywise, facial expression- it's because it does not come directly from the deepest place of your soul---you try too hard to pose, feature, outline your self-image and the appropriate dark-light-transitions), which is very important with portraits. the light-dark-contrasts or -transitions are not that bad though. try to paint faster , more intuitive ..without the micro--exact reflection like a photo. try to paint in analogies...to transform into the big picture of your soul , to express still in a naturalistic way...as your face changes every second...so try to balance it out ( exaggerate things..face parts---transitions.. ...and balance out with other exaggerations/ understatements..reduction/ increase to express--but do it intuitively) but don't adhere like a photo to one second...


----------



## Electra

Bearlin said:


> looks dead---zero expression---contrast to vivid


Can you critique my dog? I need tips
#4571








The Share Your Artwork Thread


Sharing a couple of my pieces that I've made over the past month. The all seing eye, the Tau cross, the moon...God(s) see your every action...is the Tau cross symbolic of Isis and the moon symbolic of Nuit? It is very pretty and I guess you must have spent a lot of time on it, and I can't see...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Bearlin

the contrast with jjcu---expression is ok but the dark-light-transitions are catastrophic, to put it mildly...i kind of like it though because of the vivid expression, cuz this goes very deep- there are your deep feelings expressed with this dog-portrait...
in art the deep, genuine expression of feelings or mind is the most important thing.


----------



## Electra

Bearlin said:


> the contrast with jjcu---expression is ok but the dark-light-transitions are catastrophic, to put it mildly...i kind of like it though because of the vivid expression, cuz this goes very deep- there are your deep feelings expressed with this dog-portrait...
> in art the deep, genuine expression of feelings or mind is the most important thing.


Thank you but it totally sucks lol.
Its not like I wanted it at all.
I think maybe it has a little bit to do with the paper, btw. But mostly Im not allways good with shadows yet.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## HypernovaGirl




----------



## leictreon

I drew my favorite fluffy goat boi


----------



## taixfai

~


----------



## jjcu

I tried to make myself into a Malkavian. Fur is hard to draw.


----------



## SpeedTheRacer

I just did this with a regular basic pencil and basic inexpensive colored pencils.


----------



## Lord of the Sabbath

Kushite Warrior


----------



## ai.tran.75

Unsure if this count as art but here goes 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord of the Sabbath

"Unsure if this count as art but here goes"

I consider a polka dotted humpback a statement.


----------



## taixfai

ai.tran.75 said:


> Unsure if this count as art but here goes
> 
> View attachment 898895
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The little whale friend... I would kiss her


----------



## taixfai

She's so cute and cuddle-able


----------



## Lord of the Sabbath

EDIT: I might double the highlight on the maneuvering thruster. As soon as I upload an image, I notice something.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I tried to draw a man looking down.... I still haven't figured out that perspective yet ...
(눈‸눈)


----------

